# YML - Yilgarn Mining



## yogi-in-oz (30 April 2006)

Hi folks,

YML ..... cashed up gold and nickel miner.

Expecting some positive news from this one,
as time cycles come into play, on:

     02052006 ..... significant and positive news.

     24052006 ..... significant cycle ... finances???

..... YMLO options exist, as well ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## Ken (4 December 2006)

this one will catch everyone by suprise i believe. very few announcements. 

its got a piece of plumridge which prospects for titanium-rich minerals similar to the Eucla basin project, that lifted Iluka Resources..

not a bad one long term, if you got the paitence.

Manager David Burt has a solid track record.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 December 2006)

Here is what I reckon will be the next JMS

This is not a buy recommendation, all I can say is what I saw with JMS I see hear with YML except I honestly believe management are better at YML, projects are better at YML and Cash in Bank situation is obviously better at YML


*YML*

Yilgarn Mining

Shares: 60m + 20m 25c 30/6/07 opies

*@ 18c Fully Dilluted Mkt Cap = $10m*

Has $4.5m in the Bank so no need for funds anytime soon

So your paying $6m for the following projects

*Projects

1. Rose Dam*
Used this Gold project to generate $6.6m in cash, good cash cow and shows management knows how to get a project going

*
2. Irwin Hills*
JV 40% YML 60% MRE, *JORC 20Mt@ 1%Ni (Nickel) + 0.12%Co (Colbat)*

High levels of Chloride so having trouble getting MRE to agrre to Toll Treatment at its Murrin-Murrin Plant, although its Laterite Nickel its not that bad as MRE is the Laterite King!

If they can get this Toll Treatement going it will be a real big cash cow!

*
3. Carr-Boyd*
YML earning 51% from TIR (Now part of CSM Cons-Min) can earn up to 90%

*JORC 600Kt's@ 1.4%Ni + 0.5%Cu all within 100m of the surface so open pittable!*

Using an EV of $5 lb Nickel and $2 lb Cu this first pass JORC gives the deposit an In Ground Value of over $150m

*
4. Marillana*
This project is the SPEC KILLER!

*Its an Iron Ore tennement 2kms west of the Brockman Deposit (225Mt@ 60% Fe)

Its old Hamersley Ground who outline a STRIKE OF 10KM's! Grading an avg 60% Fe! Width is probably 500m - 750m and thickness of the Iron Ore is 60m * 

But Hamersley walked away from it 20years ago becasue the deposit is not at surface

Its covered by 50m of top soil which is bad, but given current Iron Ore prices and the Sheer location of the deposit!

Have a look at the presentations its surrounded by BHP, RIO, FMG and Hancock Mining!

Now this is Elephant Ground


This will be JMS all over again

First Pass drilling has been completed at Marillana so assays should be out soon! 

These drill assays need only confirm the grades achieved by Hamersley (58%-62%Fe) and we should have a JORC soon, although it will only cover 1km of the 10km strike


Summary: Tiny mkt cap, off the radar of the mkt, good long term Nickel Projects with good JV partners MRE and CSM, Huge Spec appeal from Iron Ore Grounds


Enjoy!


----------



## greggy (6 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Here is what I reckon will be the next JMS
> 
> This is not a buy recommendation, all I can say is what I saw with JMS I see hear with YML except I honestly believe management are better at YML, projects are better at YML and Cash in Bank situation is obviously better at YML
> 
> ...



YML looks interesting. I'll take a closer look at it.
Thanks.


----------



## Sean K (6 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Marillana[/B][/U]
> This project is the SPEC KILLER!
> 
> *Its an Iron Ore tennement 2kms west of the Brockman Deposit (225Mt@ 60% Fe)
> ...



Looks great YT. Can't put a chart up as Bigcharts doesn't recognise it for some reason.

Really like the loc of this tennament. BHPs train drives straight through it, but I suppose FMGs proposed one will do as well. Perhaps BHP or FMG will farm into it when these guys need some cash, although that's unlikely for a while. 

Cheers.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 December 2006)

Should add that from a tech point of view it appears to be in a channel with support at 13c and resistance at 18c


----------



## greggy (6 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Should add that from a tech point of view it appears to be in a channel with support at 13c and resistance at 18c



Had a quick look.  Found out that last financial year that YML made a solid profit from the Rose Dam Project, which to me means that they've got good management considering that the company hasn't been listed for long.  YML has just over $4.5 million in cash. The iron ore project looks very promising.  I'll keep this one on the watch list.   
As always, DYOR.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 December 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> Had a quick look.  Found out that last financial year that YML made a solid profit from the Rose Dam Project, which to me means that they've got good management considering that the company hasn't been listed for long.  YML has just over $4.5 million in cash. The iron ore project looks very promising.  I'll keep this one on the watch list.
> As always, DYOR.




Yep   

Also be interested for you to have a look at the Nickel projects and comments,

Other thoughts?


----------



## Sean K (6 December 2006)

Well, the stock was up 5% this afternoon. 

The market should be looking forward to the recent drilling program.

This has so many projects. Any one of them could be a company maker. 

Market cap $10m. Insane.


----------



## greggy (6 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Yep
> 
> Also be interested for you to have a look at the Nickel projects and comments,
> 
> Other thoughts?



I didn't find the other projects to be that interesting for my liking.  The iron ore project's potential is very good along with the company's management.   Just the same, YML looks terribly UNDERVALUED.  The options look like a good bet, but I havn't bought any of them yet.
AS always, DYOR.


----------



## chops_a_must (6 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Yep
> 
> Also be interested for you to have a look at the Nickel projects and comments,
> 
> Other thoughts?



Is the nickel grade a little low? Or is that just in comparison to Kambalda deposits?

Does look interesting though.


----------



## greggy (6 December 2006)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Is the nickel grade a little low? Or is that just in comparison to Kambalda deposits?
> 
> Does look interesting though.



For my liking it is, but I'm thinking of buying it for the iron ore project.  With plenty of cash and good management, it does look interesting considering it low market cap.
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (6 December 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> For my liking it is, but I'm thinking of buying it for the iron ore project.  With plenty of cash and good management, it does look interesting considering it low market cap.
> DYOR



Check out the map on their last presentation that shows their tennament surrounded by BHP, RIO, FMG. They are surrounded!!!! No escape. Surely it's not the only piece of turf there that does not hold considerable fe.


----------



## greggy (6 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Check out the map on their last presentation that shows their tennament surrounded by BHP, RIO, FMG. They are surrounded!!!! No escape. Surely it's not the only piece of turf there that does not hold considerable fe.



Hi Kennas,

Interesting map and interesting stock.

Thanks.


----------



## chops_a_must (6 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Should add that from a tech point of view it appears to be in a channel with support at 13c and resistance at 18c



With a quick look at that chart, if it did break through 18c, would you expect that to become long term support?


----------



## Ken (6 December 2006)

i have been following it since the write up in share trader magazine i bought.

IT was featured next to IOH.

the general theme of it was YML is a quiet acheiver with very little announcements, and the boss was a genious basically.

so yeah.

was recommended 12 months ago. 

not the worst place to park $2000.

not holding... yet.....

market dept looks good for hodlers, sellers will flock once it hits arond 22 cents.  remember 19 cents was resistance not long ago.


----------



## Dave31 (6 December 2006)

Whats with all the previous trading halts followed by a massive drop in share price?


----------



## dj_420 (6 December 2006)

chart is bit choppy but looking really good. recently tightening trading followed by small breakout, breaking through short term resistance at 16 cents, possibly to higher trading channel.

the recent breakout has shown some new support at previous resistance levels. so downside i see 16 cents support level and resistance at 18.5 cents.

this stock has some incredible projects and has until now flown under the radar at 10 million market cap. crazy for the potential that these tenements have. the iron ore exp looks great as well as potential for open pit nickel mine.

see what these new assays bring back.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 December 2006)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Is the nickel grade a little low? Or is that just in comparison to Kambalda deposits?
> 
> Does look interesting though.





Guys remember one thing if the Nickel Grade at Irwin Hills wasn't that low YML would be $100m+ not $10m

Overall Grade at Irwin Hills is probable 1.5%NI Equiv given Colbat Credits which is high

At Carr-Boyd it either 2%Ni Equiv given Copper Credits or say 7%Cu Equiv given Nickel Credits,

With Ni at $15lb US + grades of even 0.5%Ni would be economic, at long term price of $5 US/lb Ni A GRADE OF 1.5%+ is certainly economic

As for Marrilliana we know the Iron Ores there, Hamersley did all the work, the key is that given current Iron Ore Prices is it profitable to get rid of that top soil and DSO the Ore?

I'm betting yes for 1 reason, the proximity of existing infrastructure


----------



## dj_420 (7 December 2006)

market starting to wake up to this one yt

more buy bids increasing, i bought in based on fundamentals. they have some excellent exp tenements, the assays will be here soon.

im waiting for someone to sell me some options cheap for this one. 

given the grounds im suprised this one hasnt already run. 

technically is looks good, although very thinly traded you just have to look at JMS to realise what can happen. JMS was very thinly traded up until month or so ago.


----------



## exberliner1 (7 December 2006)

Beginning to break out above previous resistance level of 18 - 18.5c - and the first options deal of the day cleared out all the 3s....

I think this one is beginning to move - also JMS is down today and still falling...maybe some spare cash looking for a home.

YML and YMLO are a bit thinly traded atm - YML will fly on fairly low volume....good luck.

EB


----------



## djones (7 December 2006)

exberliner1 said:
			
		

> Beginning to break out above previous resistance level of 18 - 18.5c - and the first options deal of the day cleared out all the 3s....
> 
> I think this one is beginning to move - also JMS is down today and still falling...maybe some spare cash looking for a home.
> 
> ...




Options trade was only $2,100. If someone put alot of options up to sell for 3c im sure they would be bought quickly, im looking to buy 250,000 for no more then 3c so will just wait as I cant see there value increasing too much until YML hits 25c.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 December 2006)

Hey guys,

Quite a few people have pm'd me for my opinion on the YMLO, sorry but instead of replying indvidually I thought I'd just post up here,


I cannot and will not give BUY recommendations,

What I will say is that with JMSO, it was irrelevant that I paid 1c for some of the opies and 1.5c for others, as when the stock ran the opies were selling for 12-18c!  So half a cent here or there makes no real difference

(I'm not sure if I'm allowed to say the following, so Joe I apologisse if I shouldn't be disclosing this, feel free to delete this line) 
I now hold 1M YMLO which I have paid an avg of 3c for, 

So there's what I've done,

All I can do is point you guys in the direction of a stock I like, the rest is up to you guys

Good Luck!


----------



## djones (7 December 2006)

You have 1m/20m of the options available, nice!!


----------



## Ken (7 December 2006)

this is unbelievable

I posted this thread and revived it a couple of days ago. 

not its gone boom.


have people been buying the stock off this thread alone?

amazing.....

and i am watching from the sidelines.

errr


----------



## exberliner1 (7 December 2006)

ok nat 25c strike price now....

Time to fly

EB


----------



## Ken (7 December 2006)

It will come up on everyones radar now its gone up so much correct?


----------



## exberliner1 (7 December 2006)

yes Ken.....oppies and heads will be on radar screens - especially for all those who didn't get any JMS / JMSO......will be above the strike price this afternoon.....then just watch the bids grow for the oppies.



EB


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 December 2006)

exberliner1 said:
			
		

> yes Ken.....oppies and heads will be on radar screens - especially for all those who didn't get any JMS / JMSO......will be above the strike price this afternoon.....then just watch the bids grow for the oppies.
> 
> 
> 
> EB





EB ease up a bit,

I like YML because of its fundamentals, lets wait for assays shall we, that could be a today, could be next week could be next month, so no need to get so excited,

I reckon we've all got weeks to take a position in YML before MKT realises, so no need to chase up SP


----------



## toc_bat (7 December 2006)

given that only $60000 odd have changed hands on YML, it is VERY POSSIBLE  that this thread alone has done that!! so if you want this to stay off the radar then back off all, eh? lol hahaha

its also quite likely that a lot of oppie owners havent looked at YMLO for ages, bit like KEN and this thread, so wait for the sellers to come out of the woodwork in a couple of days, JMSO were selling at around 5c when the sp was 23-24c, and i was toooooooooo stupid to buy em,

see yas


----------



## Ants (7 December 2006)

LOL, someone wants us to chase up, they buy the only oppies on offer @ .055 and promptly turn around and place em @ .071, gotta laugh


----------



## nizar (7 December 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> have people been buying the stock off this thread alone?
> 
> amazing.....




Yep i think so too.
Well done YT.


----------



## spottygoose (7 December 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> have people been buying the stock off this thread alone?
> errr




EB is giving it some PR over at HC too.


----------



## Ken (7 December 2006)

for as long as i can remember there has always been the order to sell at .35 cents  1,236,900 shares.

low volumes do make it a bit odd.


----------



## toc_bat (7 December 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> for as long as i can remember there has always been the order to sell at .35 cents  1,236,900 shares.
> 
> low volumes do make it a bit odd.






> LOL, someone wants us to chase up, they buy the only oppies on offer @ .055 and promptly turn around and place em @ .071, gotta laugh.




maybe that is one of us, hahahaaa,


----------



## dj_420 (7 December 2006)

even though it has run up on small volume this company has great fundamentals going for it. market will slowly catch on, look at how long JMS lay dormant.

people are obviously buying up for a reason, although i would like to see some options at 3.5 cents, thats where i want to pick some up!!


----------



## toc_bat (7 December 2006)

i guess it is a question of how long results take to come out from drilling, 

i dont know, does anybody know?


----------



## Moneybags (7 December 2006)

How does it feel to be a market mover YT?   

MB


----------



## greggy (7 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> EB ease up a bit,
> 
> I like YML because of its fundamentals, lets wait for assays shall we, that could be a today, could be next week could be next month, so no need to get so excited,
> 
> I reckon we've all got weeks to take a position in YML before MKT realises, so no need to chase up SP



Hi YT,

Another stock you told us to look at has done well.  You may not be a financial advisor, but you do your research brilliantly.  Thanks once again.


----------



## redandgreen (7 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> EB ease up a bit,
> 
> I like YML because of its fundamentals, lets wait for assays shall we, that could be a today, could be next week could be next month, so no need to get so excited,
> 
> I reckon we've all got weeks to take a position in YML before MKT realises, so no need to chase up SP



it's noted that YML is in a JV with CSM on its nickel copper project.... wonder what will happen if and when CSM falls to a predator.....


----------



## Sean K (7 December 2006)

Perhaps todays sp % rise will put this on the radar for other punters tomorrow, even though it's low vol. I think all the action today has been ASF! LOL.   

I still rate it as a medium term play even if it comes off short term due to lack of intense interest (there's only so few ASF members).

(holding)

(not many)


----------



## Dave31 (8 December 2006)

Look at their current ann.... YT perhaps you should send the ASX a link to here and HC to take the heat off them  :


----------



## toc_bat (8 December 2006)

look at teh sudden increase in sellers, i bet most holders came home form work to a surprise, and suddenly their out in force,


----------



## dj_420 (8 December 2006)

hmmm, im betting that this one will retrace until market discovers it. sellers have now appeared, ive sidelined my shares but still holding onto my options, at least until market gets moving.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 December 2006)

lol, guys, a few peeps went a wee bit crazy bidding this up yesterday and got the company a speeding ticket, 

Like I said, I reckon theres a few weeks or so to accumulate good positions in the company,


Anyway here's an article I found 

Veteran miner David Burt, who headed high-flyer Australian Consolidated Minerals in the 1980s, is eyeing a return to production with his latest venture, Yilgarn Mining, after confirming a new JORC resource for its Carr Boyd Rocks nickel project. 

The project, 100km north-east of Kalgoorlie, was one of the first deposits developed by WMC during the first nickel boom and produced over 210,000 tonnes of nickel up until 1977. 

Yilgarn, which floated in 2004, said on Friday it upgraded the resource to 618,000 tonnes grading 1.4 per cent nickel and 0.5 per cent copper. 

While the contained metal resource of 8400t of nickel and 2900t of copper is hardly world-class, the high price of both metals makes development a distinct possibility. 

Yilgarn is earning 51 per cent of the project, with the remainder held by Consolidated Minerals, which is fast-tracking expansions of its own nickel mines at Kambalda to cash in on record prices. Yilgarn will feed the new resource numbers, which are based on the results of 109 surface holes and 175 underground diamond holes, into an ongoing mining study which envisages a number of open pits to a depth of 90m. 

The study, including metallurgical testwork, is expected to be concluded early next year, meaning production could potentially start by late 2007.


----------



## Sean K (8 December 2006)

LOL, I think ASF, who bought this yesterday, have started to sell. Funny as! 

Better not mention any more stocks YT, you've created a monster. he he. 

I agree with everything you've said though, and I still think Marillana has some significant upside. It's just a matter of time before the rest of the market sees this (and not just ASF). 

I'll be accumulating this at the right time. Cheers.


----------



## toc_bat (8 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> I'll be accumulating this at the right time. Cheers.




kennas can u post a chart and some analysis, etrade simply wont chart it, says symbol not found, asx charts are rather ugly,

when u say accumulating at the right time are you saying it has some amount to drop off b4 you will be interested? ie is that what the chart indicates?

bye


----------



## Sean K (8 December 2006)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> kennas can u post a chart and some analysis, etrade simply wont chart it, says symbol not found, asx charts are rather ugly,
> 
> when u say accumulating at the right time are you saying it has some amount to drop off b4 you will be interested? ie is that what the chart indicates?
> 
> bye



TB, I can't chart this either. Bigcharts doesn't recognise it!   

The rise yesterday was a bit silly imo. Probably looking better now that it's stabilised. This isn't a trading stock atm, but a medium term play perhaps. I think a few members are looking for a quick buck right now as there have been so many short term opportunities recently that when an opportunity comes up, $$ signs appear in everyone's eyes and they just jump on what might be a gravy train. It's not always the case. This stock has good potential and should slowly appreciate with the usual ups and downs. Those wanting to make a quick $ will need to time it well, but it's not generally timing but time in that counts, to quote a famous quoter.


----------



## dj_420 (8 December 2006)

toc bat

considering the sp ran up yesterday on $70 000 then it could swing either way very quickly. if you look at buy and sell depth there are only two buyers above what the price was two days ago.

this will settle back down no worries. people are just not used to trading thinly traded stocks. sellers could push price back down with $10 000. so all you have to do is wait and very easily get back in on decent price.

most people will get bored with stocks that show no action.


----------



## toc_bat (8 December 2006)

well in the gret big oppie dump of old 12:50pm my order for em at 3,1c got filled!

Anyway i was just wondering Kennas, obviously now is not the right time as now you will just drive the sp up again, perhaps you are refering to a calmer timer as opossed to 10c a share time

funny about the charting as etrade will chart YMLO not YML, i have sent them an email, yet to receive a reply, etrade has been rather unreliable of late

dj_420  - di dyou get some oppies, i member reedin u wanted some at 3,5c mark

wow 2ser has got me goin offffff atm, gota go and shake and bounce


----------



## Ken (8 December 2006)

can some one please explain the theory of investing in YMLO instead of YML

whats the difference....

and why would you do that?


----------



## dj_420 (8 December 2006)

YMLO are the options and you would invest in them for the leverage.


----------



## Ken (8 December 2006)

leverage?

please explain....


----------



## nizar (8 December 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> leverage?
> 
> please explain....




An example.

20c oppies.
If the heads are at 30c.
Oppies trading at 10c.

If heads one day are up to 35c (increase of 16.7%), oppies should trade at 15c (increase of 50%)


----------



## toc_bat (8 December 2006)

ken

atm the sp is sub 25c, since the options are exrcisable at 25c they are effectively worthless at this point in time, thus last sale was at 3,1c, i guess 3,1c is their speccie value

say YML find stacks of minerals and metals and oil, and elvis and pricness di and atlantis end evidence of aliens and arab civilisation in australia pre european , then their sp is likely to be say above 50c. 

so a buy of shares at 20c today will get you a 150% profit in the 50c region, 

since options are exercisable at 25c when sp is 50c options could be around 25c, today they are 3,1c therefore on options you stand to gain 800% odd  inthe same time period, but if they find squat options could go to 1c thus a wipe out, or if they find it in august, too late as options will expire in june? or july i think.

cya

edit: damn nizar beat me to it


----------



## Ken (8 December 2006)

so for instance if the options expire today. they are worth absolutley nothing and you lose all your money because the share price is under 25 cents.


----------



## nizar (8 December 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> so for instance if the options expire today. they are worth absolutley nothing and you lose all your money because the share price is under 25 cents.





Yes.
Once the options are expired they are worthless.


----------



## Ken (8 December 2006)

only reason i ask is because AXT lists on monday. 

and they have options. i am trying to get my head around whether its better to buy the shares or the options.  

i got some shares on the ipo but not enough.


----------



## toc_bat (8 December 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> so for instance if the options expire today. they are worth absolutley nothing and you lose all your money because the share price is under 25 cents.




yes but these particular options expire JUN 2007 so 7 months to go, i guess you could still loose it all if in 7 months time the sp is at $2 but you lie somewhere in an amnesiatic state, or are just so busy partying you forget to convert them


----------



## hitmanlam (10 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Perhaps todays sp % rise will put this on the radar for other punters tomorrow, even though it's low vol. I think all the action today has been ASF! LOL.
> 
> I still rate it as a medium term play even if it comes off short term due to lack of intense interest (there's only so few ASF members).
> 
> ...




LOL. Uno wat we should do.  Since its appears mostly ASF members trading the stock, all ASF buyers should agree not to chase this stock and just accumulate it.  Put a price cap on our bids, say 20c or under sounds good.  This way, we won't be chasing each other and trying to outbid each other.  (just like in an auction).  After all, the price should be going up in several weeks, not now!!!  We should be positioning ourselves right now.  

btw, patience is the key.  No matter what, DON'T PANICK.  Come on guys.  We need to bet these HC boys.  We should be working as a team here!!!

ps.  if this actually pull off, it would be absolutely amazing....  actually...a miracle!!!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 December 2006)

Has been quiet the last few days, has everyone finished accumulating their positions?

Good to see that everyones behaving themselves and not chasing the SP,

Just watching my baby JMS continue running today brings a smile to my face (he's a big boy now lol) can't wait for YML to have its turn


----------



## noirua (12 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Has been quiet the last few days, has everyone finished accumulating their positions?
> 
> Good to see that everyones behaving themselves and not chasing the SP,
> 
> Just watching my baby JMS continue running today brings a smile to my face (he's a big boy now lol) can't wait for YML to have its turn




YML look exhausted and investors may not trust this one again, or for sometime at least. JMS may be a big boy now but YML fell over and came home crying.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 December 2006)

noirua said:
			
		

> YML look exhausted and investors may not trust this one again, or for sometime at least. JMS may be a big boy now but YML fell over and came home crying.





lol, omg Noi your too funny, exhausted? What are you on about,

YML fell over and came home crying?  

People chased the SP up to 25c for no reason other than probably this thread, it was obvious it would drift back,

I'll tell you what I give YML 2 months to release positive ann re its Iron Ore Project, then we'll let the mkt decide whats exhausted,

Apologies if this comes across a bit harsh but your above post had no real fundamental analysis to it, which is very unlike you Noi


----------



## hitmanlam (12 December 2006)

True, True YT.  Ppl chased too hard when it wasn't time yet.  The market wasn't ready for it yet.  Everyone is focused on MLS & JMS right now.  It's funny how it's all about the "whats in" stock.  

But anyways.....trust me, this stock will have its run.  I'd give it 2-3 weeks.  And this stock will be one on those "in" stocks.


----------



## noirua (12 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> lol, omg Noi your too funny, exhausted? What are you on about,
> 
> YML fell over and came home crying?
> 
> ...




Hi Y_T, Please correct me if I'm wrong, but YML has iron ore drilling results at Marillana that were carried out by a previous explorer of the tenement in 1996. Drilling of the tenement is not expected to start until 2007 and a specific date has not been given yet, due to a drilling rig having not yet been made available. 
Looks promising, but quite early days yet. Worth a gamble are YML, imho, and who knows what the further drilling may bring.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 December 2006)

They managed to secure a rig and drill the holes and assays are expected back soon,

It was in one of their ann

And thats just their Elephant Iron Ore grounds,

They have two very promising Nickel Projects,

1 JV with MRE (the laterite King) a JV over a very low grade Laterite Resource that can and should be toll treated at MRE's Murrin Murrin Plant, with discussions continuing 

2. JV with CSM over a nice good grade Open-Pittable Nickel Deposit with Feasibility Study due Early Jan


JMS is in early days, YML is where JMS will be in say 6-12months

YML has proven management who made a profit of $6.6m from developing their gold project,

A management team who have been actively toiling away on some amazing projects,

A team that has not had to hit up the mkt several times for funding like JMS

So if JMS can be capped at $45m with its projects, I'd love to see what YML can be capped at, say a similar $45m= an SP of 55-58c YML

Don't forget the Mkt went crazy with JMS for a survey outlining a huge possible Iron deposit near Rio's Brockman (no surface assays yet let alone drill results), while YML are going to recieve DRILL ASSAYS back on a dposit that Hamersley defined as having a strike of over 10Km also near Rio's Brockman!

JMS is completeing Nickel Survey, YML is completeing toll treatment agreement over Nickel Project 1 and Feasibility over Nickel Project 2, 

YML is poised for a re-rating!


----------



## noirua (12 December 2006)

Hi Y_T, I thought that the Marillana Tenement still required environmental approval. There is still the matter of considering the nature of upgrading by benefication.  I hope they've got hold of a drilling rig quickly, can't find the ann however. 

Thanks for the extra info - all the best


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 December 2006)

UPDATE MARILLIANA IRON ORE PROJECT

just released


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 December 2006)

The RC (reverse circulation) drill programme at the Company’s Marillana iron ore prospect has been completed (previous ASX release on 13 November, 2006). A total of 17 holes were drilled of which 13 were in the north-west sector of E47/1408. These holes are shown on the attached figure. Samples have been sent to Ultra Trace Laboratories in Perth for analysis. *Results are not expected until early in January.*


----------



## nizar (12 December 2006)

hitmanlam said:
			
		

> Everyone is focused on MLS & JMS right now.




Well you know what they say, go where the money is, and go there often...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Well you know what they say, go where the money is, and go there often...





Very true unless of course you wanted to accumulate a large position at a cheap price and then its just a matter of waiting for the money to come and find you, has worked a treat so far


----------



## Ken (12 December 2006)

As i stated earlier on.

The company is a quiete achiever.

its doesn't make the noise like the other ones.

day traders will jump off it if there is a lack of announcements.

it has never been a heavly traded stock... 

the market depth and activity was always quite also...

how things have changed


----------



## noirua (13 December 2006)

I'm at the moment batting around to see whats going on at the Marillano Tenement that was relinquished by Hamersley Iron Pty., despite, what look as medium to high iron ore results in 1996. A very interesting report was made on the flora position and it will take quite a bit of reading. It mentioned the Marillano Creek/Yandico gina CID and downstream Weeli Wolli groundwater...

I expect everything is absolutely fine, though it has to be interesting to see the reasons that Hamersley Iron Pty., relinquished large areas.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 December 2006)

Have fun Noi,



I thought I'd make an interesting comparison,

GME went from 14c 6 months ago to 65c now

GME's current Mkt Cap is $130m+ and they only have $1.5m in cash,

YML's current mkt Cap is $12m and they have $4.5m in cash

GME's project is a 130Mt @ 1%Ni + 0.06%Co Laterite Nickel Deposit right near the MMJV

YML's project (1 of 3) is a 20Mt @1%Ni + 0.12%Co Laterite Nickel Project *WHICH IS THE MMJV*
*
GME has to hope the MRE will toll treat its Ore, YML has to hope its JV PARTNER IN THE MMJV will develop the project at its own Murrin Murrin Plant*

I don't know about you guys but I reckon YML is in a much better position to get this project going than GME, considering that YML is in the MMJV with MRE

Most importantly this is only 1 of 3 projects


_2. Irwin Hills
JV 40% YML 60% MRE, JORC 20Mt@ 1%Ni (Nickel) + 0.12%Co (Colbat)

High levels of Chloride so having trouble getting MRE to agrre to Toll Treatment at its Murrin-Murrin Plant, although its Laterite Nickel its not that bad as MRE is the Laterite King!

If they can get this Toll Treatement going it will be a real big cash cow!_


----------



## noirua (13 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Have fun Noi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hi Y_T, YML looks interesting, but there are question marks, at least one of these you have highlighted. 
Costs are going to be substantial for a market cap outfit of $12 million and bigger companies struggle with infrastructure costs etc., and shipping which is expensive with current demurrage charges.
Is it fair to compare GME ( presently in trading halt ) with YML., as a price of $2.00 would put them at near equal standing.  
$4.5 million is fine for a company with a small interest in a mine, but $100+ million may be nearer the mark for all the ventures; What do you think?

Good Luck, appreciate your posts - noi


----------



## skint (13 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Have fun Noi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi YT, Another lateralite venture that is interesting to compare to GME & YML is JRV. While the grades are lower, the reserves are much larger.
167m tonnes @.72% (or 267m tonnes @ .58%). They also have gas pipeline running through the site and close to transport. The company has made considerable porgress on its mining methodology which was presented at the ALTA nickel/cobalt conference in May. The aim is produce 80 000 tonnes of Ni per annum + cobalt + iron.
Other assets include the 400 000oz Bullabulling gold reserves as well as a few other projects (uranium, scandium, gold). 
Quite a lot of shares on issue (1.1b) but market cap is only $11m. Would be interested to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Sean K (13 December 2006)

skint said:
			
		

> Hi YT, Another lateralite venture that is interesting to compare to GME & YML is JRV. While the grades are lower, the reserves are much larger.
> 167m tonnes @.72% (or 267m tonnes @ .58%). They also have gas pipeline running through the site and close to transport. The company has made considerable porgress on its mining methodology which was presented at the ALTA nickel/cobalt conference in May. The aim is produce 80 000 tonnes of Ni per annum + cobalt + iron.
> Other assets include the 400 000oz Bullabulling gold reserves as well as a few other projects (uranium, scandium, gold).
> Quite a lot of shares on issue (1.1b) but market cap is only $11m. Would be interested to hear your thoughts.



You should start a thread on this one skint.


----------



## skint (13 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> You should start a thread on this one skint.



Consider it done (after I've done some more homework on it and made some sense of the metalurgic technobabble)


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 December 2006)

Skint know all about JRV,

Was alerted to it a few years back when it was 0.004 ish, had a run on it from 0.015-0.045 this is at least 1-2years back, Patos played in it 

They had some issue with the Ore if I remember correctly,

Recently did placement at 1c or so,

This doesn't really have a catalyst on the horizon to get SP moving

You start thread, I'll add to it if you like,


----------



## greggy (13 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Very true unless of course you wanted to accumulate a large position at a cheap price and then its just a matter of waiting for the money to come and find you, has worked a treat so far



Good point Young Trader.  If you look at my earlier posts, I bought HNR, VMS, NAV and ITT at low prices when nobody seemed interested.  I was even rubished when I bought HCY @ 1.6 cents only to be later vindicated.  I'm now hoping to do the same with *MZM*.  I subscribe to the theory, buy specs with relatively sound management, have plenty cash and interesting prospects whilst they are out of favour.  I've been doing this for 27 years and will contiune to do so for a long time to come.
DYOR


----------



## mick2006 (19 December 2006)

Have a look at how the market reacted to umc's announcement in regards to iron ore discovery, umc's tenements have a similar feel to that of yilgarns right in the middle of all the mining giants.  UMC up 30% today

Remember yml to release iron ore drill results for Marillana in early January, we already know the ore is there it just depends how much.

I have just recently topped up at an average of .19 cents, will be interesting to see how the market reacts when the results are released

Anyone have anythoughts regarding the differences between the two stocks?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 December 2006)

I thought I'd bump up the fundamental analysis I did on YML to remind everyone that we can expect a very active January for YML,

In addition to Marilliana Iron Ore results (which unlike UMC Mick) have already been established as roughly 60%Fe over 10km Strike with 500m width and a 60 thickness, (and we're waiting on drill results Mick for YML not surface samples like UMC and JMS)

We can also expect a  scoping study on the Carr-Boyd *JORC 600Kt's@ 1.4%Ni + 0.5%Cu all within 100m of the surface so open pittable project*

Lets see what the new year brings shall we



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Here is what I reckon will be the next JMS
> 
> This is not a buy recommendation, all I can say is what I saw with JMS I see hear with YML except I honestly believe management are better at YML, projects are better at YML and Cash in Bank situation is obviously better at YML
> 
> ...


----------



## noirua (20 December 2006)

Interesting now as the price trickles downward to 18.5 cents. Still wonder why Hamersley abandoned their Iron Ore tenements?  HOPEFULLY YML have made a great buy here, however, maybe not. I thought Hamersley left this tenement around 2000.

Getting to be worth a gamble this one.


----------



## mick2006 (22 December 2006)

Looks like YML is drifting waiting for news from Marillana, just read on bloomberg that Baosteel has agreed a 9.5% increase in iron ore prices.

Should be good news for YML when it releases its drill results

Does any one think it is worth topping up at 18c or hang on a little longer and possible pick it up a bit lower before the market wakes up to its true value?


----------



## simplesimon (22 December 2006)

Im thinking of buying into this one myself hoping to pick it up a bit cheaper than 17.5c just Ill wait a little longer. I hope I am not making the wrong decision though. Goodluck with this one guys. Looks reasonable


----------



## shinobi346 (24 December 2006)

I jumped in at 18c last week. It may now resume moving upwards.


----------



## mick2006 (27 December 2006)

looks like a little bit of interest today, I guess people are starting to build up positions before the announcements early in the new year.  The iron ore price settlement announced today by Rio Tinto will also help shift focus on Iron Ore producers and explorers, hopefully the drilling reveals all that we hope for.

So who out there is holding this one?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 December 2006)

Yeah saw that Mick,

It is one large order of 500k, thats large for this company but in the scheme of things is only a $100k order so not that big,

Smart though, accumulating now when alls quiet on the YML front  

Should add though its still in the 18c support to 23c resistance range/band


----------



## Jay-684 (27 December 2006)

mick2006 said:
			
		

> So who out there is holding this one?




  Only a small parcel though

if I had more cash though I'd get more


----------



## nizar (27 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> It is one large order of 500k, thats large for this company but in the scheme of things is *only* a $100k order so not that big,


----------



## mick2006 (27 December 2006)

hopefully when the drill results are announced it will pop up on the radar screens of a few more investors, similar to what happened to UMC, ever since the rock chip samples were released everyone in the market has become more familar with it and in turn volume has increased.

Also if the drill results are even half decent the majors BHP, RIO, HANCOCK, FMG would also be alerted to the proximity of the Marillana deposit to existing infrastructure.


----------



## greggy (27 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

>



A $100,000 order is big for a small stock.  I've only ever placed 2 $100,000 trades and that's over 27 yrs trading.  I like YML and feels its got tremendous potential as kindly highlighted by YT.
DYOR


----------



## mick2006 (27 December 2006)

with the japanese steel mills signing on for an 9.5% increase in iron ore prices today, a lot of the smaller iron ore producers and explorers had a good day on the market today, hopefully when YML release their drill results the market will jump all over this one.

Not much resistance between 20c and 25c only 169,000 shares available, looks like a few of us on the ASF are positioning ourselves for the upcoming announcement.

I already hold a nice handy stash and am looking on topping up before the end of trade this week, do you guys think it will dip back below 20c or is it a worthwhile move just taking whats available now?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 December 2006)

Mick its *previous trading range was 13-18c,*

However once I posted up the fundamentals on this thread, it clearly broke out above the 18c resistance level and entered a new range band which as I have already stated is *18c - 23c* once it breaks this current range is next should be *23c - 27c* After that its all Blue Sky!

I find it useful to use trading ranges to know if I'm buying at the top or at the bottom of a range,

So if *current range is 18c - 23c* then buying around 20c is a little below the half way point of current band,

Remember though this is a tiny stock that appears to be tightly held so 1 good ann and it could break up to say 30c

Hope this helps


----------



## greggy (29 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Mick its *previous trading range was 13-18c,*
> 
> However once I posted up the fundamentals on this thread, it clearly broke out above the 18c resistance level and entered a new range band which as I have already stated is *18c - 23c* once it breaks this current range is next should be *23c - 27c* After that its all Blue Sky!
> 
> ...



Keeping a close eye. Might buy some today.  YML is cahed up and if the fundamentals look very interesting indeed.  Good management as well.
DYOR


----------



## mick2006 (29 December 2006)

if you want to get some greggy dont wait too long not much left on the sell side except for one large order at .35, the announcement from the Marillana deposit is expected any time after tuesday being the new year.  When released hopefully it will  go on a run similar to JMS as Young Trader pointed out the fundamentals of YML could see it overtake JMS in terms of the fact it has better projects and good joint venture partners in MRE and CSM.


----------



## greggy (29 December 2006)

mick2006 said:
			
		

> if you want to get some greggy dont wait too long not much left on the sell side except for one large order at .35, the announcement from the Marillana deposit is expected any time after tuesday being the new year.  When released hopefully it will  go on a run similar to JMS as Young Trader pointed out the fundamentals of YML could see it overtake JMS in terms of the fact it has better projects and good joint venture partners in MRE and CSM.



Sales now at 23c. Got some.  Should the results be promising, this stock could do very well indeed.  Iron ore stocks are doing very well.
DYOR


----------



## kransky (29 December 2006)

in at 22c


----------



## greggy (29 December 2006)

kransky said:
			
		

> in at 22c



Welcome aboard.  This stock looks terribly undervalued and overlooked. Thanks for the tip YT.  Having sold my GSE, my money was looking for a new home.
DYOR


----------



## mick2006 (29 December 2006)

good to hear you got in greggy, taking umc as a guide as how an iron ore stock can move after an announcement, hopefully the Marillana drill results will put YML on the map.

Check out the increase in daily volume for UMC after there rock chip samples were announced, it may be a good guide as to how YML may react after there drilling results is released.


----------



## greggy (29 December 2006)

mick2006 said:
			
		

> good to hear you got in greggy, taking umc as a guide as how an iron ore stock can move after an announcement, hopefully the Marillana drill results will put YML on the map.
> 
> Check out the increase in daily volume for UMC after there rock chip samples were announced, it may be a good guide as to how YML may react after there drilling results is released.



You're right indeed. Here we're talking drilling results which is a better guide than rock chip samples.  Fingers crossed for good results.  Interest is building in this one.
DYOR


----------



## mick2006 (29 December 2006)

looks like a few others are now building up a stake only 220,000 shares available between .235c and .35c, the percentage move today might alert a few more traders to investigate the story behind the price action


----------



## greggy (29 December 2006)

mick2006 said:
			
		

> looks like a few others are now building up a stake only 220,000 shares available between .235c and .35c, the percentage move today might alert a few more traders to investigate the story behind the price action



Last sale at 23.5c. Interest is definitely building. Perhaps some traders are anticipating good results.  Great potential. I've been watching this one for a while.
DYOR


----------



## Jay-684 (29 December 2006)

Bought 10,000 @ $0.20 a week ago

Bought 10,000 @ $0.235 just then

if it dips below $0.22 again before results will probably buy another 10,000


----------



## Snakey (29 December 2006)

i have purchaced some today.....thats probably yt at .35 /1.2m


----------



## greggy (29 December 2006)

Jay-684 said:
			
		

> Bought 10,000 @ $0.20 a week ago
> 
> Bought 10,000 @ $0.235 just then
> 
> if it dips below $0.22 again before results will probably buy another 10,000



YML is starting to move in the right direction. Good rise today with hopefully more to come. Should be an exciting Jan 07 for this stock.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (30 December 2006)

Had a good finish to the year.  Last sale was at 23c.  Can't wait for the drilling results at their iron ore project.
DYOR


----------



## gringokonyo (1 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Here is what I reckon will be the next JMS
> 
> 
> *
> ...



By my calculations 10km x 600mts x 60metres = 360million cubic metres.  I don't know how much 1 cubic metre of iron ore weighs, by I'm guessing it's more than 1 tonne.  So this tenement has over 360m tonnes of iron ore?  At $100 per tonne, isn't this worth in today's iron ore rates about $36 billionAUD?

Given that the iron-ore is covered by 50metres soil, which is almost the depth of the iron ore, the return at worst will be equivalent to $50AUD tonne.  Any idea how many tonnes YML can extract or are anticipating to produce per year?

I bought 100K of these with the recent ruling of Fortescue over BHP, I figure if upheld through the High Court that it can only benefit YML's access to the BHP railway.

I'm quite new to the resources sector and have no idea what YML's potential annual income from the iron ore is expected to be, let alone the nickel.

I've been pretty lucky with AGM, PDZO and Redport (now Mega Uranium) thus far.  I have a pretty good feeling with this one as well, so fingers crossed.


----------



## camaybay (1 January 2007)

I was viewing PDM's ann and they refer to Fe as 4t/m3 and tungston as 5t. for valuation purposes but < 60%. Definately improves your calcs.  
DYOR


----------



## greggy (2 January 2007)

gringokonyo said:
			
		

> By my calculations 10km x 600mts x 60metres = 360million cubic metres.  I don't know how much 1 cubic metre of iron ore weighs, by I'm guessing it's more than 1 tonne.  So this tenement has over 360m tonnes of iron ore?  At $100 per tonne, isn't this worth in today's iron ore rates about $36 billionAUD?
> 
> Given that the iron-ore is covered by 50metres soil, which is almost the depth of the iron ore, the return at worst will be equivalent to $50AUD tonne.  Any idea how many tonnes YML can extract or are anticipating to produce per year?
> 
> ...



Its still very early days, but this project has huge potential.
DYOR


----------



## dubiousinfo (2 January 2007)

gringokonyo said:
			
		

> By my calculations 10km x 600mts x 60metres = 360million cubic metres.  I don't know how much 1 cubic metre of iron ore weighs, by I'm guessing it's more than 1 tonne.  So this tenement has over 360m tonnes of iron ore?




Iron ore ranges from around 3000kg to 4500kg per cubic metre. The surrounding ground could be anything from 1900kg (for sandy soils) to 2600kg (for rock).

These are just from memory and are not accurate figures.


----------



## greggy (2 January 2007)

dubiousinfo said:
			
		

> Iron ore ranges from around 3000kg to 4500kg per cubic metre. The surrounding ground could be anything from 1900kg (for sandy soils) to 2600kg (for rock).
> 
> These are just from memory and are not accurate figures.



Whilst on YML, are traders aware that it also has a very interesting project, East Sunrise (100% interest), 35 kms south of Laverton, where historical exploration has returned promising drill intersections including 14m at 10.2 gpt gold.  Further drilling is planned for early 2007.  Just food for thought.
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 January 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Whilst on YML, are traders aware that it also has a very interesting project, East Sunrise (100% interest), 35 kms south of Laverton, where historical exploration has returned promising drill intersections including 14m at 10.2 gpt gold.  Further drilling is planned for early 2007.  Just food for thought.
> DYOR




This just adds more SPEC flavour to the 3 fundamental deposits I have mentioned,

And all for the bargain price of $8m (Mkt Cap $12m less $4m cash)

I'm sure that a small crap open pit operation at Carr Boyd would yield an NPV of $24m, as some have noted Marilliana could be worth many BILLIONS!


YML has a long way to go!


----------



## greggy (2 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> This just adds more SPEC flavour to the 3 fundamental deposits I have mentioned,
> 
> And all for the bargain price of $8m (Mkt Cap $12m less $4m cash)
> 
> ...



I agree.  This one could go much higher than JMS, with a number of exciting plays and plenty of cash.  As I've said, I can't wait for the iron ore drilling results.
DYOR


----------



## canny (2 January 2007)

The fact that it's flying under most radars is an appealing time to keep topping up the portfolio.  

The market cap is ridiculously low, and with so much happening so soon, can't be too far from breakout alert time imo.


----------



## greggy (2 January 2007)

canny said:
			
		

> The fact that it's flying under most radars is an appealing time to keep topping up the portfolio.
> 
> The market cap is ridiculously low, and with so much happening so soon, can't be too far from breakout alert time imo.



I thought outside the square when GSE was around 5c.  Few listened at first. Then look what happened, the same I reckon will happen to this one as well as MZM.  Find a overlooked situation that has enough cash to stick around, interesting situations, accumulate when no one is listening and wait.  The wait could well be worth it.  This stock could be a real goer on a number of fronts.  At this stage I only have a small interest, but will add to it.
DYOR


----------



## gringokonyo (2 January 2007)

dubiousinfo said:
			
		

> Iron ore ranges from around 3000kg to 4500kg per cubic metre. The surrounding ground could be anything from 1900kg (for sandy soils) to 2600kg (for rock).
> 
> These are just from memory and are not accurate figures.




Thank you (and Camaybay) for the weight info - potentially over 1.4 billion tonnes of ore.  Better than I was expecting.


----------



## Gspot (2 January 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Whilst on YML, are traders aware that it also has a very interesting project, East Sunrise (100% interest), 35 kms south of Laverton, where historical exploration has returned promising drill intersections including 14m at 10.2 gpt gold.  Further drilling is planned for early 2007.  Just food for thought.
> DYOR



This sounds good Greggy, considering Terry Grammers knowledge of the area....... remembering HNR.


----------



## toc_bat (3 January 2007)

Gspot - can i hassle you about your username?


----------



## Gspot (3 January 2007)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> Gspot - can i hassle you about your username?



Point to the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ and you can hassle all you want.


----------



## greggy (3 January 2007)

gringokonyo said:
			
		

> Thank you (and Camaybay) for the weight info - potentially over 1.4 billion tonnes of ore.  Better than I was expecting.



Still early days.  We're still awaiting drilling results...but should these figures be even close to being right (at this stage we're only speculating), then YML could possibly be the buy of the year.  As excited as we might be about the forthcoming  drilling results, its best to take one step at a time.  This stock has great potential and has been overlooked.  This is the perfect stock for my spec portfolio.
DYOR


----------



## marklar (4 January 2007)

Looks like a good buy today at 20c.

m.


----------



## Porper (4 January 2007)

marklar said:
			
		

> Looks like a good buy today at 20c.
> 
> m.




A big drop today up to now on super high volume, so please enlighten me as to why it is a good buy ??


----------



## bigt (4 January 2007)

I think the comment was based on the fact that the SP is relatively low, so close to the potentially good announcement..if you look around there are lots of other quality stocks dropping on high volumes...just one of those big red days.


----------



## marklar (4 January 2007)

Porper said:
			
		

> so please enlighten me as to why it is a good buy ??



The fundamentals of the company haven't changed overnight, their prospects are just the same as they were yesterday, but like (almost) everything else it's cheaper today.  

I wouldn't say volume was super high, 18 trades all less than 50000 shares doesn't seem high at all.

m.


----------



## exberliner1 (5 January 2007)

Ok Guys about a month ago YT asked me to keep quiet about YMl and just accumulate.....which I have done....alas only 50k oppies but a 6 figure amount of heads....with the assays due out imminently on YML I have emailed a few people about this stock....I have been a good boy and not mentioned it for a month...so I hope you all have boght as many as you want.

We may see a bit more interest soon - let's make this baby go up now.

EB


----------



## Sean K (5 January 2007)

exberliner1 said:
			
		

> Ok Guys about a month ago YT asked me to keep quiet about YMl and just accumulate.....which I have done....alas only 50k oppies but a 6 figure amount of heads....with the assays due out imminently on YML I have emailed a few people about this stock....I have been a good boy and not mentioned it for a month...so I hope you all have boght as many as you want.
> 
> We may see a bit more interest soon - let's make this baby go up now.
> 
> EB



What?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 January 2007)

Kennas,

A few people pm'd me regarding copy my Fundamental analysis and putting it up on other forums such as 'hot copper' and NZ Stock forums,

I replied by stating that it would be better if those on ASF had the benfit of my research for a bit before we 'elightened' others,

Well it has been just under 1 month,

I agree EB, peeps on ASF have known about YML for long enough, feel free to post to whoever you like on HotCopper or anyone else

On a side note todays price and volume action is interesting, constant soaking up of stock around 20c for last few days


----------



## Sean K (5 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Kennas,
> 
> A few people pm'd me regarding copy my Fundamental analysis and putting it up on other forums such as 'hot copper' and NZ Stock forums,
> 
> ...



Thanks YT, that makes some sence now. And very happy that ASF members should be getting the value of your research before those on the likes of HC! Have a great weekend!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 January 2007)

gringokonyo said:
			
		

> Thank you (and Camaybay) for the weight info - potentially over 1.4 billion tonnes of ore.  Better than I was expecting.




Also was curious has anyone checked/re-checked these figurs

1.4Billion tonnes of Ore that could possibly be grading 60% Fe seems almost impossible!

Isn't BHP's Brockman only like 220Mt Grading 60% Fe?

That would make Marinillia about 6x as large? ? ? ? That doesn't make sense

Even if the above estimates are correct, I'd say given current uncertainty they should be dicounted by 95%

so attribute 5% value of 1.4Billion tonnes Ore = 70Mt @ 60% Fe, 

Assume a margin of $5t (very low I know but then there is 50m of top soil) = Possible NPV of $350m

Thats still a large NPV for such heavy discounting given mkt cap is $12m!


----------



## gringokonyo (5 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Also was curious has anyone checked/re-checked these figurs
> 
> 1.4Billion tonnes of Ore that could possibly be grading 60% Fe seems almost impossible!
> 
> ...



The 1.4 billion is based on the assumption that the strike is 10km x 600metres width x 60 metres depth.  This gives 360,000,000 cubic metres (10,000x600x60).  Apparently there is 4 tonnes of ore per cubic metre (which is plausible as water weighs 1 tonne per cubic metre), so 4 x 360,000,000 cubic metres = 1.44 billion tonnes.

Now, is the original Hamersley Iron strike that you mentioned 10km x 500-750 metres wide x 60 metres depth (as opposed to 6 metres)?  If so, then I can't see how the tonneage can be less than about 1.4 billion.  However if the depth should have been recorded as an average of 6 metres, then the tonnage will be about 144million, with a hell of a lot of dirt on top to remove.  Still, 144 million tonnes isn't too shabby.

I read recently in the Australian that Fortescue have 3.2 billion tonnes of ore in their primary tenement, so it's feasible. 

Are BHP considered a bit light on for Iron Ore?  They only seem to produce 80mill per annum, which is well down on RioTinto (>130million I think).

If you double check the measurements of Hamersly's results, then you'll know if the tonnage estimate is right.


----------



## kgee (5 January 2007)

Hey YT I've been looking at some iron ore hopefulls for a bit now and it's pretty difficult to put down a insitu value ...from what I gather most are done at 1-2 %
The company I'm looking at has a resource of 1 billion tonne, reserve 370 million tonne
Independant valuations in their last report valued them between $175 million to $580 million
What I mean is if the professionals can have valuations that vary so much what chance have we of getting it right?
But using your calcs and reducing it to 1% thats still 70 million...can that be right? Maybe someone should question them on that hardness of the topsoil?
Good luck though it looks like another good find!!!
PS my figures are from memory and will be there or there abouts


----------



## canny (5 January 2007)

*yml ... fe assays and rerating imminent*

Post from 'elsewhere' - with permission.
YML about to bloom!

I have doing a bit of research into YML which I post below - some of this is from other forums some of it is the results of my own digging. The main thing is that it is all together here:

Background on current YML projects:
-----------------------------------

YML

Shares: 59.7mn + 22m 25c 06/07 options

At 20c Undiluted Mkt Cap = $11.94mn

At 20c Fully Dilluted Mkt Cap = $16.3mn

Number quoted

Shares : 59.7mn

Options 11.8mn

Has $4.5m in the Bank so no need for any placements or other fund raising


In other words taking the diluted mkt cap of 16.3mn and subtracting the cash in the balance sheet the following projects are currently valued at $11.8mn by the market

1 Irwin Hills
JV 40% YML 60% MRE, JORC 20Mt@ 1%Ni + 0.12%Co 

2. Carr-Boyd
YML earning 51% from TIR (Now part of CSM Cons-Min) can earn up to 90%

JORC 1.4%Ni + 0.5%Cu all within 100m of the surface so open pittable!

An EV of $5 lb Nickel and $2 lb Cu JORC gives the deposit an In Ground Value of over $150m....


3. Marillana

Iron Ore tennement 2kms west of the Brockman Deposit (225Mt@ 60% Fe)

Once mined byHamersley who recorded a STRIKE OF 10KM's with grades averaging 60% Fe! Width is around 500m - 750m with a depth of around 60m


This site is surrounded by BHP, RIO, FMG and Hanc ock Mining!

Bonanza grades all around in this area

Assays on this one are due out early january...in other words any moment now

These drill assays need only confirm the grades achieved by Hamersley (around 60% fe) and we have ourselves a JORC on the first 1km

_________________

In addition this a post from another forum:

Post reads

They have two very promising Nickel Projects,

1 JV with MRE (the laterite King) a JV over a very low grade Laterite Resource that can and should be toll treated at MRE's Murrin Murrin Plant, with discussions continuing 

2. JV with CSM over a nice good grade Open-Pittable Nickel Deposit with Feasibility Study due Early Jan


JMS is in early days, YML is where JMS will be in say 6-12months

YML has proven management who made a profit of $6.6m from developing their gold project,

A management team who have been actively toiling away on some amazing projects,

A team that has not had to hit up the mkt several times for funding like JMS

So if JMS can be capped at $45m with its projects, I'd love to see what YML can be capped at, say a similar $45m= an SP of 55-58c YML

Don't forget the Mkt went crazy with JMS for a survey outlining a huge possible Iron deposit near Rio's Brockman (no surface assays yet let alone drill results), while YML are going to recieve DRILL ASSAYS back on a dposit that Hamersley defined as having a strike of over 10Km also near Rio's Brockman!

JMS is completeing Nickel Survey, YML is completeing toll treatment agreement over Nickel Project 1 and Feasibility over Nickel Project 2,

Post ends

________________

We are awaiting real assay results for on the fe from YML - not rock chip samples....in other words YML is where JMS will be in about 9 months or so...yet the mkt cap does not reflect this. So do you wait for assay results which are already known thanks to Hammersley or do you buy now in anticipation of those assays.

Add in the NI and CO... and then think about the gold..

Gold.....what gold???

Well....YML also has East Sunrise (100% interest), 35 kms south of Laverton, where historical exploration has returned promising drill intersections including 14m at 10.2 gpt gold. Further drilling is planned for early 2007. 

Finally read this post again and make sure you understand everything that YMl has got going for it.

A lot of ann.s due on all these projects...if you though JMS was good just wait until YML takes off.

And yes I do hold......lots of them.

Also a final thought...not many shares in issue so when YML does take off it will move upwards very quickly.

Good luck....

* Even at 40 - 50c sp YML is only worth about $30mn...if you think - the rose dam mine made them $6.6mn in revenue during 2005 -6 - incidentally more than their IPO did - then you will see the management of this one knows how to make money....not make money from the shareholders...but make money by digging it out of the ground....as it should be done.*


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 January 2007)

I think an updated fundamental sheet is due
*
YML*
*Yilgarn Mining*

Shares: 60m + 20m 25c 30/6/07 opies

@20c Fully Dilluted Mkt Cap = $10m
@30c Fully Dilluted Mkt Cap = $24m
@40c Fully Dilluted Mkt Cap = $32m
@50c Fully Dilluted Mkt Cap = $40m
@$1   Fully Dilluted Mkt Cap = $80m
@$1.25 Fully Dilluted Mkt Cap = $100m
@$1.50 Fully Dilluted Mkt Cap = $120m

Has $4.5m in the Bank so no need for funds anytime soon

*
Projects*

*1. Rose Dam*
Used this Gold project to generate $6.6m in cash, good cash cow and shows management knows how to get a project going

*
2. Irwin Hills*
JV 40% YML 60% MRE, JORC 20Mt@ 1%Ni (Nickel) + 0.12%Co (Colbat)

High levels of Chloride so having trouble getting MRE to agrre to Toll Treatment at its Murrin-Murrin Plant, although its Laterite Nickel its not that bad as MRE is the Laterite King!

If they can get this Toll Treatement going it will be a real big cash cow!


*3. Carr-Boyd*
YML earning 51% from TIR (Now part of CSM Cons-Min) can earn up to 90%

JORC 600Kt's@ 1.4%Ni + 0.5%Cu all within 100m of the surface so open pittable!

Using an EV of $5 lb Nickel and $2 lb Cu this first pass JORC gives the deposit an In Ground Value of over $150m

*
4. Marillana*This project is the SPEC KILLER!

Its an Iron Ore tennement 2kms west of the Brockman Deposit (225Mt@ 60% Fe)

Its old Hamersley Ground who outline a STRIKE OF 10KM's! Grading an avg 60% Fe! Width is probably 500m - 750m and thickness of the Iron Ore is 60m 

Our Estimates so far are 1.4Billion Tonnes of Ore Grading 60% Fe
If we attribute 1% we get 14Mt@60% Fe
Use an In-Ground Value of $5t = $70m   NPV
                                   $10t= $140m  NPV 
                                   $15t= $210m  NPV

But Hamersley walked away from it 20years ago becasue the deposit is not at surface, its covered by 50m of top soil which is bad, but given current Iron Ore prices (ADD ANOTHER 10%) and the Sheer location of the deposit!Have a look at the presentations its surrounded by BHP, RIO, FMG and Hancock Mining!

Whats also very important is that BHP's Railway runs throught the deposit, so YML could feasibly only have to dig it up and truck it 2-3kms to the BHP Rail Line which runs straight to the Ports and given FMG's recent win in the Courts to use BHP's line I can't see why YML can't as well

*East Sunrise* (100% interest), 35 kms south of Laverton 
Historical exploration has returned promising drill intersections including 14m at 10.2 gpt gold. Further drilling is planned for early 2007. Just food for thought.

*
Attributable Value*

*Irwin Hills @$2.50lb Ni =$50m, YML 40%= $20m*
Remember Laterite (low grade) No Cap-Ex as can be treated at JV partner MRE's Murrin Murrin Plant, 

*
Carr Boyd @ $5lb Ni + $2lb Cu = $150m, YML's up to 90%= $135m*
JV with Cos Min, Excellent Open Pittable Options!


*
Marilliana @1% and @$10t= $140m, *
Elephant Ground, possibly only 1% of total size, excellent Infrastructure with BHP Rail Running Straight passed deposit! 50m of top soil

*
Total = Approx $300m or $3.75c a share*

I think my NPV's have been pretty conservative but am happy to discount the value I got to by another say 80% ie $3.75c x 0.2 = *75c YML*


Undervalued or what? Thoughts?


----------



## barney (5 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I think an updated fundamental sheet is due
> *
> YML*
> *Yilgarn Mining*
> ...






I like the "numbers" .......... I'm searching for the "BIKKIE" jar .........


----------



## Gspot (5 January 2007)

Me too! Already have some, but more needed to buy house that I want.


----------



## canny (5 January 2007)

YT - brilliant post.
Just a thank you in advance - I've nicked it and reposted it (with a credit to you).
I think it's time YML was brought to life.
It's flown under the radar for too long, and our assays must be nearly in. (After all, it IS early Jan now!!)

Thanks for putting in the effort on the numbers.
Cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 January 2007)

Guys, some research today has led to a few ammendments/additions
2 Main changes to be aware of Marilliana is only Avg 15m thick not 60m as drill assays that are due early 07 will show and scoping study on pre-feasibility numbers for Carr Boyd are due out 'Early 07' too.

*YML*
*Yilgarn Mining*

Shares: 60m + 20m 25c 30/6/07 opies

@20c Fully Dilluted Mkt Cap = $10m
@30c Fully Dilluted Mkt Cap = $24m
@40c Fully Dilluted Mkt Cap = $32m
@50c Fully Dilluted Mkt Cap = $40m
@$1   Fully Dilluted Mkt Cap = $80m
@$1.25 Fully Dilluted Mkt Cap = $100m
@$1.50 Fully Dilluted Mkt Cap = $120m

Has $4.5m in the Bank so no need for funds anytime soon

*
Projects*

*1. Rose Dam*
Used this Gold project to generate $6.6m in cash, good cash cow and shows management knows how to get a project going

*
2. Irwin Hills*
JV 40% YML 60% MRE, JORC 20Mt@ 1%Ni (Nickel) + 0.12%Co (Colbat)

High levels of Chloride so having trouble getting MRE to agrre to Toll Treatment at its Murrin-Murrin Plant, although its Laterite Nickel its not that bad as MRE is the Laterite King!

MRE stated in their last Qtrly that "Preliminary mining studies are underway to determine the viability of direct trucking of ore  to Murrin Murrin plant"

*3. Carr-Boyd*
YML earning 51% from TIR (Now part of CSM Cons-Min) can earn up to 90%

JORC 600Kt's@ 1.4%Ni + 0.5%Cu all within 100m of the surface so open pittable!

Using an EV of $5 lb Nickel and $2 lb Cu this first pass JORC gives the deposit an In Ground Value of over $150m

A full scoping study type feasibilty report is due "Early 07"

*
4. Marillana* - This project is the SPEC KILLER!

Its an Iron Ore tennement 2kms west of the Brockman Deposit (225Mt@ 60% Fe)

Its old Hamersley Ground who outline a STRIKE OF 10KM's! Grading an avg 60% Fe! Width is probably 350m Avg and thickness of the Iron Ore is 15m Avg  

Our Estimates so far are 240M Tonnes of Ore Grading 60% Fe
If we attribute 5% we get 12Mt@60% Fe
Use an In-Ground Value of $5t = $60m   NPV
                                   $10t= $120m  NPV 
                                   $15t= $180m  NPV

But Hamersley walked away from it 20years ago becasue the deposit is not at surface, its covered by 50m of top soil which is bad, but given current Iron Ore prices (ADD ANOTHER 10%) and the Sheer location of the deposit!Have a look at the presentations its surrounded by BHP, RIO, FMG and Hancock Mining!

Whats also very important is that BHP's Railway runs throught the deposit, so YML could feasibly only have to dig it up and truck it 2-3kms to the BHP Rail Line which runs straight to the Ports and given FMG's recent win in the Courts to use BHP's line I can't see why YML can't as well

*East Sunrise* (100% interest), 35 kms south of Laverton 
Historical exploration has returned promising drill intersections including 14m at 10.2 gpt gold. Further drilling is planned for early 2007. Just food for thought.

*Kanowna South* (Earning 70%), W.A. 
Drilling to commence shortly for *Gold*, 

*Plumridge* (Earning 60%), W.A. 
JV with Western Areas for *Mineral Sands*, looking to do some drilling in 2007


*Byro* (Farmed out 70% Free carried 30%), W.A. 
Mithrill farmed in and should do some drilling by 2nd Qtr 07, following up on oxide intersections of *Nickel & Copper*, 


*Ravensthorpe* (100%), W.A. 
Grounds near BHP's Ravensthorpe project, apparantly prospective for  *Zinc/Lead*, 

*
Attributable Value*

*Irwin Hills @$2.50lb Ni =$50m, YML 40%= $20m*
Remember Laterite (low grade) No Cap-Ex as can be treated at JV partner MRE's Murrin Murrin Plant, 

*
Carr Boyd @ $5lb Ni + $2lb Cu = $150m, YML's up to 90%= $135m*
JV with Cos Min, Excellent Open Pittable Options and scoping study due very soon!


*
Marilliana @5% and @$10t= $120m, *
Elephant Ground, possibly only 5% of total size, excellent Infrastructure with BHP Rail Running Straight passed deposit! 50m of top soil

*
Total = Approx $275m or $3.45c a share*

I think my NPV's have been pretty conservative but am happy to discount the value I got to by another say 80% ie $3.45c x 0.2 = *70c YML*


Undervalued or what? Thoughts?


----------



## hypnotic (7 January 2007)

Thanks again Young_trader for your insightful fundamental analysis. Judging by your calcuations it looks very undervalued no doubt.

I am not holding yet, but I don't think it will be long.

Hypnotic


----------



## Kipp (7 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> *Irwin Hills @$2.50lb Ni =$50m, YML 40%= $20m*
> Remember Laterite (low grade) No Cap-Ex as can be treated at JV partner MRE's Murrin Murrin Plant,
> 
> *
> ...



YT, why have you used $2.50/lb Nickel at Irwin Hills ad $5/lb at Carr Boyd?  Are you basing that on the increasing processing costs with the Chloride factor in?
I swear the ASF should be paying you for research.     Though I notice that you have stopped quoting broker reports in your posts, too.  I don't know that I'd ever take the valuation of another (last year 3 reports of CSM over $3.00).  But I guess they are usefull for a quick glance.


----------



## gringokonyo (7 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Guys, some research today has led to a few ammendments/additions
> 2 Main changes to be aware of Marilliana is only Avg 15m thick not 60m as drill assays that are due early 07 will show and scoping study on pre-feasibility numbers for Carr Boyd are due out 'Early 07' too.
> 
> *YML*
> ...



YT,

Thanks for the recalculation of Marillana.  It's a little less than the original guesstimates but there's still potential for more.  

Looking at the AGM presentations and the update YML sent to the ASX in mid December, Hamersley Iron assessed that small triangular area that borders BHP's tenement on one side and land set aside for a future railway line on the other. Judging by the overall size of the tenement, this area appears to only represent about 5% of the total.  So a guesstimated 224million tonnes from about 5% of the tenement isn't too bad.

In the December letter to the ASX, YML indicated they are looking to drill in the zone set aside for the future railway as they have entitlement to any mineral within it.  This area has not been previously assessed for mineral and given that this railway zone is right up against and runs the full length of the 'confirmed' 10km strike, it's a pretty good chance that the 350metre average width will be wider.  Well, based on the way I'm interpreting the maps.  

It will be interesting to see how much ore YML propose to extract each year.  They might be limited to 10 or 11 million tonnes given the amount of dirt that they need to move to get at the ore.  Still, this gives the mine a working life of at least 20 years.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 January 2007)

Buyers jumping on board YML this morning on a red day

Looks like an ann is coming

Up 10% so far

Correction 15%


----------



## Snakey (8 January 2007)

keep up the ramping guys ....I hold


----------



## Disco Stu (8 January 2007)

I'm not sure if it is the impending ann or just YT's analysis getting out there and stirring interest!!


----------



## Sean K (8 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Buyers jumping on board YML this morning on a red day
> 
> Looks like an ann is coming
> 
> ...



Sure it's not just ASF buying it again YT? LOL.  

There's actually some options to buy this morning too. Surprised you have snapped them up. Only a 30% spread. 

Is there an actually due?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 January 2007)

Kipp said:
			
		

> YT, why have you used $2.50/lb Nickel at Irwin Hills ad $5/lb at Carr Boyd?  Are you basing that on the increasing processing costs with the Chloride factor in?




Yep, as well as the fact the MRE will screw YML over the price it recieves due to the fact that MRE own the Murrin Murrin Plant and the YML/MRE resource is stranded without it


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 January 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> keep up the ramping guys ....I hold




Are you blind snake?

YML has risen 15%, will obviously settle back but the fact it has risen on volume of nearly 400k is very interesting, considering

1. Avg volume is about 200k over past month (about 400k past week)

2. Today is a red day for resources



I'm not sure where the buying is coming from, I would have thought alll ASF peeps who liked the story were in around 16c - 22c

Anyway Snake if you consider my posts ramps, please feel free to post some proper fundamental analysis   

I'd love to read it


----------



## Sean K (8 January 2007)

YT, would do a chart for you but Bigcharts doesn't recognise YML for some reason. Sorry.


----------



## Snakey (8 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Are you blind snake?
> 
> YML has risen 15%, will obviously settle back but the fact it has risen on volume of nearly 400k is very interesting, considering
> 
> ...




actually yt i think your posts and maybe one other on this stock to be good and fair analysis and dont consider your posts ramps...hence one of the reasons I hold medium to long term. I myself do not ramp and call it how I see it....holding or not.
but i am happy for others to ramp stocks i hold


----------



## Jay-684 (8 January 2007)

hmmmm, annoyed at myself that I didnt get more @ 20c yesterday!

This is going towards the '99 3.2 Estoril Blue M3 I want YT!


----------



## canny (8 January 2007)

Buy depth increased significantly since last week.
Your analysis has certainly helped a lot of people see the value here Young Trader - thanks.

Now - bring on that ann!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 January 2007)

No worries guys, I hope this all makes us a ton!


Good luck Jay, keep at it and you'll get there


Thought I should let everyone know that I copied my fundamental analysis and posted it on NZ Stock Forums as well just before, only because someone started a thread today that didn't have much info in it

Have also forwarded my analysis to a few brokers and analysts today to get their feed back,

So far still in 18-23c range

Needs to really break 23c 

Then its 23c- 27c

Then 27c - Blue Sky


----------



## marklar (8 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Needs to really break 23c
> 
> Then its 23c- 27c
> 
> Then 27c - Blue Sky



Anyone with access to market depth info care to share? or is this based on said info YT??

m.


----------



## dj_420 (8 January 2007)

its based on a technical analysis markr. ill post one up shortly.


----------



## canny (8 January 2007)

*Buys:*
No.	Volume	Price

2	43,653	0.23
1	38,000	0.225
7	286,636	0.22
2	27,000	0.215
3	29,000	0.21
1	24,000	0.205
3	94,466	0.20
1	70,000	0.195
1	10,000	0.19
2	30,500	0.185
3	197,000	0.18
1	30,000	0.17
3	43,200	0.165
2	70,565	0.16
2	160,000	0.15
1	50,000	0.145
1	30,000	0.10


*Sells:*
Price	Volume	No.

0.235	2,139	1
0.24	69,000	3
0.25	38,000	3
0.265	28,000	1
0.27	30,000	1
0.30	75,000	1
0.32	5,000	1
0.35	1,236,900	1


----------



## Caliente (8 January 2007)

well - 27 cents has just been touched. Should be an interesting close today. 

edit - Correction it just got eaten!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 January 2007)

Well given todays volume I'd say I'm confident that 23c level has been broken

Which means were in a new trading range being
*
23c - 27c*


That is really positive as if the stock is @ or near the 27c Blue Sky Level when the ann comes out traders will go nuts with the stock as they love it when stocks are at or near All time highs and a very positive ann comes out


But I still don't know what to make of today's frenzied buying, notice EB is over on HC giving it a good wrap and as I said I did post my analysis up on NZ Stock forums Have also forwarded my analysis to a few brokers and analysts today to get their feed back


----------



## JoshyJ (8 January 2007)

just touched 28c.


----------



## kransky (8 January 2007)

28.5c


----------



## canny (8 January 2007)

What a ride - and going by YT's figures, this is only the beginning.
Wonder how far away the first assays are. Be good to see it run for a few more days first.


----------



## rwkni1 (8 January 2007)

YT - i've been watching your recommendations from the sidelines for a number of months now, and mate, you certainly have the midas touch. It just goes to show the value that readers of these forums put on concise, well presented, fundamental research, and how much influence they can have on a small and relatively illiquid company. It seems you now have enough of a following to really make a stock move when you get your posts out there - look out Jim Lennon and Glyn Lawcock!! Thanks for the tips, i think many people have benefited from your research, and we appreciate the time you must put in to find unloved small cap miners with real potential, when there is so much garbage out there to sift through.


----------



## vizrock (8 January 2007)

Thanks for waking me up to this one guys.
I knew I should've topped up.


----------



## Caliente (8 January 2007)

yeah, I actually pulled my sell order at 33 cents, because who knows how fast this one could climb come the ann. 

Would be nice if Tech/a was here as well to give us the play by play!

But not to worry, bring on the Kennas!!!

and as always thanks YT for the solid analysis.


----------



## Sean K (8 January 2007)

Caliente said:
			
		

> yeah, I actually pulled my sell order at 33 cents, because who knows how fast this one could climb come the ann.
> 
> Would be nice if Tech/a was here as well to give us the play by play!
> 
> But not to worry, bring on the Kennas!!!



LOL, I bought a few of these on 6 Dec when YT raised it and we first started talking about it. Just happy to sit back and watch for the moment.


----------



## toc_bat (8 January 2007)

when i read EBs post on the weekend saying he has posted it on other fora, i just had a gut feel it would go up just like it it did when YT first posted about it here at ASF, i bet most of todays activity is due to members on the other fora, 

to bad i didnt trust my gut feel and buy in at the start,

oh well


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 January 2007)

Interesting when looking at the chart it looks like a rounded V

Thats a pattern isn't it?

I can't remember, Pattern started on 8/5/06 at a high of 27c bottomed from 27/7/06 - 1/11/06 around 13c and now has finished its pattern at 27c

What happens after a Rounded V pattern?


----------



## Dave31 (8 January 2007)

Im holding this, but Im a bit concerned about the run its had today... Im thinking there will be a speeding ticket issued. Again I think this has had a run today solely based on forum gossip.

Not complaining, Hopefully this may bring some much needed attention to YML from other players.


----------



## nioka (8 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Interesting when looking at the chart it looks like a rounded V
> 
> Thats a pattern isn't it?
> 
> ...



The chart won't have as much effect on the price as will the details of the coming announcement on the drilling results. I bought on Friday and first thing this morning. I am waiting for the drilling results to see if I make a profit or loss on the deal, I have a good feeling on this one. The chart will only document the past.


----------



## toc_bat (8 January 2007)

well to ANZs credit YML doesnt actually come up on the chart. YMLO does tho! kennas too mentioned bigcharts wont chart YML.

i have sent an email to ANZ ages ago, they replied shortly thereafter that they will bring it to the technical peoples attn, so far nothing yet,


----------



## gordon2007 (8 January 2007)

I keep reading the word "ann" on several different threads.  Can someone tell me that that is and what it means?


----------



## kransky (8 January 2007)

when the company releases information to the "market" they make an announcement.. 

like a drilling result of 100m@60% Fe


----------



## gordon2007 (8 January 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Disco Stu (8 January 2007)

YML have just responded to the ASX in relation to a volume/price enquiry made today. In the response it is mentioned that the results of the Marillana drilling "should be available in about 1 week".


----------



## greggy (8 January 2007)

Disco Stu said:
			
		

> YML have just responded to the ASX in relation to a volume/price enquiry made today. In the response it is mentioned that the results of the Marillana drilling "should be available in about 1 week".



Todays been great for the true YML believers. I can't wait for the drilling results.
DYOR


----------



## hitmanlam (8 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> TB, I can't chart this either. Bigcharts doesn't recognise it!
> 
> The rise yesterday was a bit silly imo. Probably looking better now that it's stabilised. This isn't a trading stock atm, but a medium term play perhaps. I think a few members are looking for a quick buck right now as there have been so many short term opportunities recently that when an opportunity comes up, $$ signs appear in everyone's eyes and they just jump on what might be a gravy train. It's not always the case. This stock has good potential and should slowly appreciate with the usual ups and downs. Those wanting to make a quick $ will need to time it well, but it's not generally timing but time in that counts, to quote a famous quoter.




This happened on December 8.  I remember it cause i was there!!!!  This stock flew up to 25c.  Then went down to 20c the next day.  Remember guys that this stock is thinly traded.  All of the action is most likely from forum ppl.  Short term traders right now just wanting a quick buck.  They might take profits.  I would much prefer this stock to go up slow & steady rather then spike too much.  In the long run, the share price with go alot futher if this happens.  

I'm going to be up hand on the trigger 10am in the morning.  If it gaps 1 or 2 ticks, ill be happy with that.  I'm expecting abit of a early run tommorrow morning.  But any sign of a blow-off (ie. open price being the high for the day), I'M OUT and taking my profits.

If it continues to hold, i'll hang on for the ride.


----------



## Kipp (8 January 2007)

Dave31 said:
			
		

> Im holding this, but Im a bit concerned about the run its had today... Im thinking there will be a speeding ticket issued. Again I think this has had a run today solely based on forum gossip.
> 
> Not complaining, Hopefully this may bring some much needed attention to YML from other players.



Yeah... it's like every stock should have it's % shares held by the ASF updated daily (in the top 20 shareholder region).  For a couple of speccie stocks (EVE, INL, YML etc) it feels like every kid on the ASF is holding.


----------



## canny (8 January 2007)

Let's not get over excited. This was trading at 24c last week, so effectively it has only gone up 4c in a week.
OK - so 8c today was great, but I just hand that to the great fundamental analysis carried out by some really good traders.

They have just proved themselves totally correct. The response to the ASX states results from Marillana (the biggie!) due in one week - why wouldn't you be in for a bit of that- it might just double from here in one week.

Extract from the ann:
The Company is not aware of any other explanation for the change in price and the increase in volume of trading of the securities in the Company. *Your attention is drawn however, to our most recent ASX release dated 14 December 2006 that advised that assay results from the drilling of the Marillana Iron Ore property were not expected until early January 2007. It is therefore possible that the recent trading in the securities of the Company could be related to speculation regarding those results. Following discussion with the laboratory, it is expected that those results should be available in about one week.*

Bring it on!! We're waiting!!


----------



## nizar (8 January 2007)

Damn wouldnt it be nice if this becomes another MMB.
So $1 next week ?


----------



## wanty (9 January 2007)

*anyone had a good look at     YML*

This stock has got a bit of moentum atm.Seen a good rise on friday and yesterday seen some huge volume increases from fridays trading. And this time next week,when it is possibly around pushing $1 ,there will be plenty of people bleeding they never bought these shares at current levels.

The buying and volume turnover on this stock yesterday suggests some news may have leaked to the market(possibly like gse),but not all of the market are aware of it just yet,which leaves an open opportunity for those that seek good leverage still.We all now know what happened to gse.

If a good ann comes out,most of the leverage will have all but gone,better to take a punt/risk now and be on the frieght train,than to be standing on the side of the railway and watch it flying by too fast to get on board. 

YML


----------



## watsonc (9 January 2007)

Too jump on board, or not jump on, hmmm. That is the question. YML could have another bit of a run today. I'll see what is does on open.


----------



## canny (9 January 2007)

watsonc - I believe they've said "You've got a week to get set and accumulate"!!! That's how IU read the ann - and I'm in for more this morning!!
It's heading to a dollar in my brain - and Marillana results are first off the bat and only a week away - brilliant!


----------



## Sean K (9 January 2007)

*Re: anyone had a good look at     YML*



			
				wanty said:
			
		

> This stock has got a bit of moentum atm.Seen a good rise on friday and yesterday seen some huge volume increases from fridays trading. And this time next week,when it is possibly around pushing $1 ,there will be plenty of people bleeding they never bought these shares at current levels.
> 
> The buying and volume turnover on this stock yesterday suggests some news may have leaked to the market(possibly like gse),but not all of the market are aware of it just yet,which leaves an open opportunity for those that seek good leverage still.We all now know what happened to gse.
> 
> ...



Wanty, 
Just as a friendly reminder, if you have not seen the ASF policy on posting price targets, you can not do that without a solid attempt at some fundamental or technical analysis of why a stock will reach a projected price target or value. Your $1.00 for next week, seems just a little ambitious, with nothing to back it up. In the future, these random projections will have to be deleted I'm afraid.
All the best,
kennas.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 January 2007)

Have flicked off 250k of my opies

Carrying the balance 750k for free!

Got love the leverage of opies, what a great way to start the new year

And it was my birthday last week, so happy birthday Y_T


----------



## exberliner1 (9 January 2007)

exberliner1 said:
			
		

> Ok Guys about a month ago YT asked me to keep quiet about YMl and just accumulate.....which I have done....alas only 50k oppies but a 6 figure amount of heads....with the assays due out imminently on YML I have emailed a few people about this stock....I have been a good boy and not mentioned it for a month...so I hope you all have boght as many as you want.
> 
> We may see a bit more interest soon - let's make this baby go up now.
> 
> EB




So far so good......done my bit....up to the market now

I have heard this morning that a private client broker in perth is recomending YML to their clients....

Maybe that's where a lot of those big orders are coming from today.

EB


----------



## Jimmy001 (9 January 2007)

Hmm two days of strong growth that seems to be fuelled only by speculation about their ann "in the next week"? 

I hold.. but i hope this ann better be good since it seems to have got many people's hopes up!


----------



## Sweet Synergy (9 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Interesting when looking at the chart it looks like a rounded V
> 
> Thats a pattern isn't it?
> 
> ...




Yep nice pattern with a target of 42c 
(just invert pattern to get target) .... be interesting to see if that order still stands when we hit 35c
Thanx again Young Trader for all your help! ... its been a great ride so far


----------



## mrWoodo (9 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Carrying the balance 750k for free!




Excellent work YT, u deserve it   

Those 1.5 mil @ .35 sells are ruining the fun at the moment.


----------



## Snakey (9 January 2007)

mrWoodo said:
			
		

> Excellent work YT, u deserve it
> 
> Those 1.5 mil @ .35 sells are ruining the fun at the moment.



actually id rather they stay there atm....dont want this to get blown out of proportion ....steady up better than instant up imo holding 250k thanks YT


----------



## Moneybags (9 January 2007)

Well done to all holding and to YT of course.

Another lesson learned today for me........to have some cash available at all times for opportunities like this.   

MB


----------



## gordon2007 (9 January 2007)

I was actually going to buy in this morning...but chickened out. Still getting my head into it all I guess. Would of been a good "first trade". 

Still thinking of it but I don't know...think it'd be more gambling for me than anything else and that is what I'm trying to avoid. I don't want emotions, just want to trade based on cold hard facts.


----------



## Sean K (9 January 2007)

gordon2007 said:
			
		

> I was actually going to buy in this morning...but chickened out. Still getting my head into it all I guess. Would of been a good "first trade".
> 
> Still thinking of it but I don't know...think it'd be more gambling for me than anything else and that is what I'm trying to avoid. I don't want emotions, just want to trade based on cold hard facts.



This wasn't a sure thing gordon, and could still crumble. I only committed a very small % on this. (money I was willing to lose completely) Probably not a good first trade IMO. But, on the other hand, we all have to get our feet wet and some time and take the plunge! Every trade is a lesson. Gotto make them to get the lesson perhaps.....All the best.


----------



## nizar (9 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> This wasn't a sure thing




Are there ever any?


----------



## watsonc (9 January 2007)

What sort of results in drill tests are we looking for, in order to at least hold current value? (Say around 33c) Surely they don't have to be too fantastic as long as they're reasonable?


----------



## marklar (9 January 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> Are there ever any?



No, that's why you need to DYOR!

There still is an element of chance and risk with anything in life.  Don't overcommit yourself financially, understand all the risks and don't get too emotional with success or failure!

m.


----------



## Sean K (9 January 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> Are there ever any?



Oooo, sorry guys, I thought that post was in the BDG thread?? What the? I'll delete it pronto.

Actually, I'll leave it. Some of what I said is relevant. I was actually talking about trading BDG this morning.

In regards to YML, this is a different story. Could just keep going and going depending on the results. But, depends on the results - there's always risk. 

All the best.

I'm going nuts.....

(holding YML)


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 January 2007)

At 16c and opies at 2-3c given the companies fundamentals this was a pretty safe/sure play for me,

It just screamed JMS all over again but with much more upside and much better management, not to mention much much better projects.

Whats funny is that JMS's assay's are back just now and they're actually good, but they are only surface samples, still I think all the Iron Ore Speculators are now on YML as JMS hasn't budged!


----------



## nizar (9 January 2007)

marklar said:
			
		

> No, that's why you need to DYOR!
> 
> There still is an element of chance and risk with anything in life.  Don't overcommit yourself financially, understand all the risks and don't get too emotional with success or failure!
> 
> m.




Thanks for the lecture bro


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 January 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> Thanks for the lecture bro




lol


----------



## toc_bat (9 January 2007)

my only gripe is that i only managed to get 3K worth of oppies, admitedly at 3.1c, was eyeing the sell orders at 4.9-5.1 c for about a week and kept thinking itll come down to 4c,

FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

so 4.9 was too expensive when now theyre at 10c weekish later, 

anyway 3K was about 40% of my complete worth as a human being at the time so i guess i put substantial amnt in anyway, shouldn't always focus on the negative toc_bat, 

ok if this reaches $2 in a week ill be rich rich rich, yes rich, and then .... i dont know what then, ok then ill shout YT a middie of the cheapest beer on tap, huahahahahaaa money meaness is going to my head already ... TWO DOLLARS, no way TWENTY dollars

do i need to disclaim these outlandish price targets with the blurb that it is all silly humor?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 January 2007)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> ill be rich rich rich, yes rich, and then .... i dont know what then, ok then ill shout YT a middie of the cheapest beer on tap, huahahahahaaa money meaness is going to my head already




You tight arsed S.O.B. lol


----------



## kransky (9 January 2007)

Man I gotta start looking at the oppies of the stock that I consider massively undervalued.. never traded oppies but they look like a nice place to make/break a fortune.


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Guys, some research today has led to a few ammendments/additions
> 2 Main changes to be aware of Marilliana is only Avg 15m thick not 60m as drill assays that are due early 07 will show and scoping study on pre-feasibility numbers for Carr Boyd are due out 'Early 07' too.
> 
> *YML*
> ...



Just on the Byro Project (prospective for nickel and copper),  Mithrill will be spending $2 million to earn 51% of this project.  To go to 70% Mithrill will spend an additional $10 million.  Mithrill must be pretty keen to be proposing to spend this much on YML's project. Take into account YML's cash levels and Mithrill's JV proposal on this project alone (up to $12 million),  the combined figures could add up roughly to YML's market cap on this project alone when added to YML's cash levels of around $4.5 million.
YML's 100% owned East Sunrise |Project also looks interesting on the basis of previous historical exploration results (e.g 14m at 10.2 g/t gold).  Other mining companies could float on the basis of these 2 projects alone.  
Its amazing how YML also has its nickel and copper interests as well as the Marillana Iron Ore Project which as YT has already stated could well be the spec killer.
I intend holding both my shares and options for a while yet.  The potential is great on many fronts.
DYOR


----------



## watsonc (10 January 2007)

What will YML do today. Consolidate further? Hold its position? Lose ground?


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

watsonc said:
			
		

> What will YML do today. Consolidate further? Hold its position? Lose ground?




YT said that it has blue sky potential when it goes past 27 cents (its previous record high).  I agree with his comments.  After such a strong 40% on Monday on a very weak day for the market, yesterdays move was a positive in my opinion.  It finished up for the day and didn't give back any of the day's previous days gain.  Hopefully, another positive day is looming.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

watsonc said:
			
		

> What will YML do today. Consolidate further? Hold its position? Lose ground?



YML opened up at 30 cents. Current quotes are 29.5/30c.  
DYOR


----------



## nioka (10 January 2007)

watsonc said:
			
		

> What will YML do today. Consolidate further? Hold its position? Lose ground?



You now have the answer. Seems to have run out of buyers. No real keen sellers yet but the stop loss arrangements of the day traders are about to come into play if some buying does not emerge soon.


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

nioka said:
			
		

> You now have the answer. Seems to have run out of buyers. No real keen sellers yet but the stop loss arrangements of the day traders are about to come into play if some buying does not emerge soon.



Its looking a bit weak at present following its recent strong rise.  This stock still has good potential though.  
DYOR


----------



## gordon2007 (10 January 2007)

I think if there is another low then I might just have to buy into it.


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

gordon2007 said:
			
		

> I think if there is another low then I might just have to buy into it.



Its now down to 24 cents on very thin volume.  So the predicted blue sky potential may have to wait a little while.
DYOR


----------



## watsonc (10 January 2007)

Bit of a fall!


----------



## Jay-684 (10 January 2007)

After a 40% rise on monday, I suppose its not a surprise.

I'm topping up.


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

watsonc said:
			
		

> Bit of a fall!



Yes indeed.  Just when it looked as if it would continue to go up, it went the other way.
DYOR


----------



## nioka (10 January 2007)

gordon2007 said:
			
		

> I think if there is another low then I might just have to buy into it.



Now is your chance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

nioka said:
			
		

> Now is your chance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Buying starting to increase at 24.5c with sellers at 26c.  A fall on low volume may not be a real sign as to where its heading.  Recent up days have been on high volume.
DYOR


----------



## gordon2007 (10 January 2007)

In regards to post #202 by youngtrader, what on earth does all that mean?

Can anyone put that information into laymans terms.


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

nioka said:
			
		

> Now is your chance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Its now back up to 27c. What a ride.
DYOR


----------



## mrWoodo (10 January 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Its now back up to 27c. What a ride.
> DYOR




That was me    - Wish I got it at .24 - It's a red day for resources, relatively low vol for yml so I figure I might as well top up before the ann comes out


----------



## noirua (10 January 2007)

gordon2007 said:
			
		

> In regards to post #202 by youngtrader, what on earth does all that mean?
> 
> Can anyone put that information into laymans terms.




The post by Y_T is excellent and the only but is, that $4.5 million in the bank is a paltry sum where mining development is concerned. Markets are turning negative on miners, though YML has a balance through being in the best sector "Iron Ore". Development of a mine may cost $50 - $65 million for an open-cut mine and very much more where Longwall or Underground mining is concerned. Partners etc., may chip in some but more needs to come from somewhere.


----------



## gordon2007 (10 January 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

mrWoodo said:
			
		

> That was me    - Wish I got it at .24 - It's a red day for resources, relatively low vol for yml so I figure I might as well top up before the ann comes out



Welcome aboard. Most of its turnover today has been at the 29-30c mark.
DYOR


----------



## gordon2007 (10 January 2007)

How do people know that there is a definite announcement coming out?


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

noirua said:
			
		

> The post by Y_T is excellent and the only but is, that $4.5 million in the bank is a paltry sum where mining development is concerned. Markets are turning negative on miners, though YML has a balance through being in the best sector "Iron Ore". Development of a mine may cost $50 - $65 million for an open-cut mine and very much more where Longwall or Underground mining is concerned. Partners etc., may chip in some but more needs to come from somewhere.



Considering the company's prospects, YML has until recently been overlooked and is still very reasonable value at these levels.  I note what you are saying about cash levels, but take a look at other iron ore hopefuls with less cash such as JMS.  Yes, I do own stock and options, but this stock has strong potential on a number of fronts, copper, nickel and iron ore in particular.
YT has been spot on on this one.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

gordon2007 said:
			
		

> How do people know that there is a definite announcement coming out?



YML stated in an ASX announcement dated 8 Jan 07 that the Marillana drilling results "should be available in about one week".
DYOR


----------



## watsonc (10 January 2007)

If drilling results mirror the 1996 drilling results (i.e. av 60% Fe) is this the fantastic news we are all after???
Is it possible to put a rough value on the share price with that result?

It seems like a fair chance the drilling results will be similar to the 1996 results. Right?


----------



## noirua (10 January 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Considering the company's prospects, YML has until recently been overlooked and is still very reasonable value at these levels.  I note what you are saying about cash levels, but take a look at other iron ore hopefuls with less cash such as JMS.  Yes, I do own stock and options, but this stock has strong potential on a number of fronts, copper, nickel and iron ore in particular.
> YT has been spot on on this one.
> DYOR




Y_T is one of this sites' best posters, imho, and he has called many a stock this year. When to sell is the tough one and many are now taking a "bottom up approach" on miners. The sector is getting tougher to select now. Mind you, Y_T is not afraid to jump out of stocks double quick at times, faster than most of us.


----------



## Snakey (10 January 2007)

i hold my yml's
not topping up...got enough
not scared of sell off and expected it after posts on hot copper cooled off
its all good and im happy with the progress


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

watsonc said:
			
		

> If drilling results mirror the 1996 drilling results (i.e. av 60% Fe) is this the fantastic news we are all after???
> Is it possible to put a rough value on the share price with that result?
> 
> It seems like a fair chance the drilling results will be similar to the 1996 results. Right?



I would be pleased if the resuls were similar to the 1996 ones.  Confirmation of this may well lead to a higher share price. Other iron ore hopefuls have gone up without any drilling.  Don't also forget that YML also has other significant porjects as well and good management.
DYOR


----------



## gordon2007 (10 January 2007)

So there is a bit of a frenzy because of the coming ann...but of course naturally nobody knows if it's going to be a very good ann. Now I'm not being a smartass...but isn't that a very risky gamble? 

Are people buying this (recent days) on the hopes of a good ann or on sound fundamentals?


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (10 January 2007)

is this expected good ore results already factored into the share price though. Perhapes we will see another EDE or BLT with a huge spike in SP then back down to a realistic value?

anyone thinking of buying in at these prices?


----------



## nioka (10 January 2007)

gordon2007 said:
			
		

> Are people buying this (recent days) on the hopes of a good ann or on sound fundamentals?



Both.


----------



## Moneybags (10 January 2007)

gordon2007 said:
			
		

> So there is a bit of a frenzy because of the coming ann...but of course naturally nobody knows if it's going to be a very good ann. Now I'm not being a smartass...but isn't that a very risky gamble?
> 
> Are people buying this (recent days) on the hopes of a good ann or on sound fundamentals?




 I've heard it said "Higher risk generally = higher returns ( not suggesting that is the case here. )

When an announcement is due volumes usually increase. Increased volume - more demand - higher price. Peoples research would indicate they suspect this announcement to be a goody.

If YT is on this you can almost guarantee it's a winner........his record is outstanding and I suspect most buyers here have bought due to his excellent research.

 MB


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

gordon2007 said:
			
		

> So there is a bit of a frenzy because of the coming ann...but of course naturally nobody knows if it's going to be a very good ann. Now I'm not being a smartass...but isn't that a very risky gamble?
> 
> Are people buying this (recent days) on the hopes of a good ann or on sound fundamentals?



Buying of any specs can be very risky especially for newbies.  Hopefully, one can minimise risk by carefully researching before purchasing any stock. 
Speculation is surrounding the upcoming results of drilling at Marillana.  However, I wouldn't be surprised if some people are also looking at the stock as a whole.
DYOR


----------



## gordon2007 (10 January 2007)

I soooooooo want to get into this...but I just feel I'd be doing it for all the wrong reasons. I'd be going into this because of the greed factor. I realise and am comfortable with there always being a risk. But just need to figure out if I'd be risking because of greed or of strategy. 

I'm still learning how to understand charts and what news is junk and what isn't, why stocks jump up and down and all these things. But everything I read warns to be aware of the greed factor. 

Such is the life of a newbie I guess.


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

gordon2007 said:
			
		

> I soooooooo want to get into this...but I just feel I'd be doing it for all the wrong reasons. I'd be going into this because of the greed factor. I realise and am comfortable with there always being a risk. But just need to figure out if I'd be risking because of greed or of strategy.
> 
> I'm still learning how to understand charts and what news is junk and what isn't, why stocks jump up and down and all these things. But everything I read warns to be aware of the greed factor.
> 
> Such is the life of a newbie I guess.



At the end of the day, we all make our own decisions.  YML is currently at 28c, a ncie little recovery from earlier lows.  I bought into stock based on YML's various projects, the Marillana Project in particular, good cash levels and good management.  I would like to think that most sensible people would not buy on the basis of greed.  If you're intending to buy based on the greed factor alone, this may well be a risky strastegy if you adopt it with specs.  Take some time out to research stocks and move along from there. Just some honest and friendly advice for you.
All the best.
DYOR


----------



## noirua (10 January 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Buying of any specs can be very risky especially for newbies.  Hopefully, one can minimise risk by carefully researching before purchasing any stock.
> Speculation is surrounding the upcoming results of drilling at Marillana.  However, I wouldn't be surprised if some people are also looking at the stock as a whole.
> DYOR




A very good point on risk. At the moment I'm 75% in cash, so perhaps that is making me less nervous of the stocks I'm holding, which are mainly high risk: FLX, RIN, CSR options, UXA, SBM, MGX, BMX, AET, LNC, WPG, IPM, TFE, and NZ:IFT. Just unloaded emerging markets.


----------



## gordon2007 (10 January 2007)

Yes I agree..but maybe I should not use the word "greed" and instead say I just see $$$ pontential. A part of me feels that even though I don't really know why I would really go into this stock I feel like I'd be missing out if I didn't. Hence trading with emotion as opposed to using sound decisions. 

Obviously everyone is in it to make money. That doesn't mean you're greedy.


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

noirua said:
			
		

> A very good point on risk. At the moment I'm 75% in cash, so perhaps that is making me less nervous of the stocks I'm holding, which are mainly high risk: FLX, RIN, CSR options, UXA, SBM, MGX, BMX, AET, LNC, WPG, IPM, TFE, and NZ:IFT. Just unloaded emerging markets.



I've recently increased my cash levels of late.  Still holding this one though.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

gordon2007 said:
			
		

> Yes I agree..but maybe I should not use the word "greed" and instead say I just see $$$ pontential. A part of me feels that even though I don't really know why I would really go into this stock I feel like I'd be missing out if I didn't. Hence trading with emotion as opposed to using sound decisions.
> 
> Obviously everyone is in it to make money. That doesn't mean you're greedy.



Some more advice perhaps.  Its best not to trade with emotion as it will interfere with your ability to make sound decisions.  If you're not sure what to do, maybe its best to keep out.
DYOR


----------



## nioka (10 January 2007)

Moneybags said:
			
		

> I've heard it said "Higher risk generally = higher returns
> 
> MB



You have that wrong, wrong. wrong.
Higher risk has the POSSIBILITY of higher returns. Definitely not generally.


----------



## toc_bat (10 January 2007)

remember CAZ b4 the ministerial decision regarding the license, 

when they annd that they had a huge iron ore tennement they skyrocketed, then they ann'd they had finance from a south african merchant bank, again skyrocketed, then they ann'd they had a customer and a transport solution, BHP had agreed to buy all their ore and BHP was just next door, again their sp went up, 

i guess this is the kind of progress i would like to see from YML, no reason why they cant do it, esp since the ore in question is near to some large miners


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> remember CAZ b4 the ministerial decision regarding the license,
> 
> when they annd that they had a huge iron ore tennement they skyrocketed, then they ann'd they had finance from a south african merchant bank, again skyrocketed, then they ann'd they had a customer and a transport solution, BHP had agreed to buy all their ore and BHP was just next door, again their sp went up,
> 
> i guess this is the kind of progress i would like to see from YML, no reason why they cant do it, esp since the ore in question is near to some large miners



YML's ground is surrounded by the majors.  Loation, location, location.  Can't wait for their drilling results. Share price still at 28 cents.
DYOR


----------



## kgee (10 January 2007)

I haven't seen it posted but does anybody know whether its a magnetite or hematite iron ore deposit....I'm imagining its magnetite, just wondering if anyone knew?


----------



## toc_bat (10 January 2007)

kgee

whats the difference between the two? and what implications does the difference have?


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (10 January 2007)

Apparently the ore grades are only average in the scale of things and may only really be ore veins, I hope for everyone whos on this that I'm wrong. Guess we will find out after the hype of the next announcement dies down.

Still sticking to my prediction of a spike after the announcement then return to lower SP once the ann has been digested by the market.


----------



## speves (10 January 2007)

I'm no expert but got this info from a mining news article a few weeks back....

Magnetite is not easy stuff to get from here to there (with 'there' defined as China). It is low grade, unlike its ore-cousin haematite it must be processed, and that costs money. Even if Chinese customers say they love the stuff, there is little doubt that they actually love haematite more because over the full commodity price cycle, haematite is the cheaper feedstock for their blast furnaces.

There is an argument that magnetite is the ore of the future because there's so  much of the stuff, and precious little high-grade haematite left.  On that score, magnetite is a winner – in the same way that laterite nickel was a winner in the great laterite year of 1997.


----------



## kgee (10 January 2007)

I'd love to do a poll and see how many posters knew the answer to that question


----------



## watsonc (10 January 2007)

If you look at the 1996 drilling tests, they covered quite a large area of the deposit. All holes were around the mark of 60% Fe(Iron). I think the chances of veins in the soon to be announced results is low.


----------



## Kauri (10 January 2007)

kgee said:
			
		

> I'd love to do a poll and see how many posters knew the answer to that question




   It's haematite ore, below the cut-off grade for most ore buyers, so it would need a beni. process of some type to increase the grade. The drill area all but straddles the BHP rail line. The area was drilled by H.I in the mid 90's before they surrendered the lease as uneconomic for thier operations...... but I guess that most people that have _done thier research_ would already know this..   

    Cheers..
               Kauri


----------



## marklar (10 January 2007)

Kauri said:
			
		

> The area was drilled by H.I in the mid 90's before they surrendered the lease as uneconomic for thier operations...... but I guess that most people that have _done thier research_ would already know this..



Or even bothered to read the entire thread.  This stuff keeps being discussed over & over... it's obvious everyone is getting impatient waiting for the announcement that will supposedly send this stock skyrocketing.

m.


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

Kauri said:
			
		

> It's haematite ore, below the cut-off grade for most ore buyers, so it would need a beni. process of some type to increase the grade. The drill area all but straddles the BHP rail line. The area was drilled by H.I in the mid 90's before they surrendered the lease as uneconomic for thier operations...... but I guess that most people that have _done thier research_ would already know this..
> 
> Cheers..
> Kauri



Before purchasing YML, I would have put in about 6 hours research after reading YT's comments.  HI drilled this area in the mid 90s but surrendered the lease.  Iron ore prices are now much higher and transport options are now more favourable.  This stock has good potential on more than one front as discussed over and over again.  Share volumes have picked up of late along with the share price.  Surely there must be some serious buying going on.  
DYOR
DYOR


----------



## kgee (10 January 2007)

Hi Marklar I read to about page 8 of this thread and saw no mention of hematite...correct me if I'm wrong but it was just a cursory glance

Hi Kauri thanks for the clarification, I'm surprised not more is been said about it being hematite

enough of playing devils advocate I'm off to the library to get Victor Rudenno's "guide to mining valuation"

have a good one


----------



## bigt (10 January 2007)

there is definate value in this stock, YT's fundamentals make this fairly clear. Admittedly this has had a run from 20c at start of week to highs of 32.5c..obviously way too high on no results and it was to be expected profit takers would move in...(why didn't I!!   ). Still happy, averaging 20c...though will be looking for an early exit (possibly) once the results are out..(how can I learn to speed read!!   )


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

bigt said:
			
		

> there is definate value in this stock, YT's fundamentals make this fairly clear. Admittedly this has had a run from 20c at start of week to highs of 32.5c..obviously way too high on no results and it was to be expected profit takers would move in...(why didn't I!!   ). Still happy, averaging 20c...though will be looking for an early exit (possibly) once the results are out..(how can I learn to speed read!!   )



I don't intend to panic.  Todays turnover has been comparatively very low.  Yesterdays was well over 3 million.  Leave the emotion out of it. YML's potential hasn't changed.  We all like the good days, not so much the bad ones.  After 2 days of rises, a pullback was necessary.
DYOR


----------



## gordon2007 (10 January 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Before purchasing YML, I would have put in about 6 hours research after reading YT's comments.




Well said greggy. And that's exactly why I won't buy into this just yet. Sure I want to, but without having done my own due diligence, I think it would be purely an emotional purchase for me, which from everything I have read and will probably read, is a set up for failure in trading. 

Basically I'm not going to get caught up in the hype. If I miss out I miss out...there will always be other fun rides to enjoy. 

I do think I'm learning a fair bit though just from reading this forum and putting my emotions in check.


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

gordon2007 said:
			
		

> Well said greggy. And that's exactly why I won't buy into this just yet. Sure I want to, but without having done my own due diligence, I think it would be purely an emotional purchase for me, which from everything I have read and will probably read, is a set up for failure in trading.
> 
> Basically I'm not going to get caught up in the hype. If I miss out I miss out...there will always be other fun rides to enjoy.
> 
> I do think I'm learning a fair bit though just from reading this forum and putting my emotions in check.



Thanks mate.  Sometimes its easier to lose money than to make it.  YML had a weak day today, these things do happen, still up nicely for the week thus far.
DYOR


----------



## dj_420 (10 January 2007)

hmmm not too sure. there would be quite a few people who have now lost a large amount of money on this one. such a large volume day yesterday and day before at prices well above current sp means one thing, many people will be in the red.

not saying the fundamentals arent there, because they are BUT there will be increased resistance now IMO as ppl will want their money back when sp does rise again.


----------



## greggy (10 January 2007)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> hmmm not too sure. there would be quite a few people who have now lost a large amount of money on this one. such a large volume day yesterday and day before at prices well above current sp means one thing, many people will be in the red.
> 
> not saying the fundamentals arent there, because they are BUT there will be increased resistance now IMO as ppl will want their money back when sp does rise again.



As has been already stated on this forum, a lot of ASF users purchased their YML holdings in the 16-22c range.  I purchased mine at 21c.  After a strong rise from 20c to 33c, a pullback isn't surprising.  THe motto is not to chase stocks. Try to get set in stocks before they run.  YML still has strong potential. 
DYOR


----------



## dj_420 (10 January 2007)

all im stating is that due to such large increases in volumes obviously the majority of recent buyers are in the 24 - 33 cents range. which by the LARGE volume over 30 cents obviously these ppl would be sitting on losses now.

disc: i have been in and out of this stock already, and intend to buy again on more weakness.

the moral here is you can catch a good run, sell and buy again on retracement.


----------



## kransky (10 January 2007)

with only 80M shares fully diluted say at 26c the company is still only worth $21M


----------



## Moneybags (10 January 2007)

nioka said:
			
		

> You have that wrong, wrong. wrong.
> Higher risk has the POSSIBILITY of higher returns. Definitely not generally.




poor choice of words   

MB


----------



## Snakey (10 January 2007)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> all im stating is that due to such large increases in volumes obviously the majority of recent buyers are in the 24 - 33 cents range. which by the LARGE volume over 30 cents obviously these ppl would be sitting on losses now.
> 
> disc: i have been in and out of this stock already, and intend to buy again on more weakness.
> 
> the moral here is you can catch a good run, sell and buy again on retracement.




wise words dj


----------



## nioka (10 January 2007)

Moneybags said:
			
		

> poor choice of words
> 
> MB



Yes. Reminds me of the story of the lady who sent this telegram to her husband, " Not getting any better. Come home". In the translation it became," Not getting any. Better come home."


----------



## gringokonyo (10 January 2007)

Kauri said:
			
		

> It's haematite ore, below the cut-off grade for most ore buyers, so it would need a beni. process of some type to increase the grade. The drill area all but straddles the BHP rail line. The area was drilled by H.I in the mid 90's before they surrendered the lease as uneconomic for thier operations...... but I guess that most people that have _done thier research_ would already know this..
> 
> Cheers..
> Kauri



Kauri, are you sure the drill area in Marillana adjoins the BHP line?  The maps on the AGM presentation show HI drill results for a very small triangular section bounded by BHP's tenement on one side and a zone set aside for a future railway (looks like the one to FMG, and perhaps the one they don't want to build and instead use BHP's line), but it's not the existing BHP line that is several kilometres away toward the middle of the tenement.  The area drilled by HI only appears to account for about 5% of YML's total tenement.  YML have indicated in a mid December ASX announcement that they plan to drill in the zone set aside for the future railway once they're given approval.  This zone has not been previously assayed.
YML also give an example of haematite in their AGM presentation so as you've pointed out, they know what they're digging up.  

I'm not sure if YML are trying to confirm the whole of HI's previous drilling results.  They seem to be focussing on an area 2km x 500 which is likely to show about 55m tonnes (2,000x500x14 average depthx 4 tonnes pm3 @ 59.3% FE).


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 January 2007)

kgee said:
			
		

> I haven't seen it posted but does anybody know whether its a magnetite or hematite iron ore deposit....I'm imagining its magnetite, just wondering if anyone knew?




Kgee magnetite ores are deposits that grade 30% Fe

Hematite Ores are traditionally 60%Fe+ deposits, but given the increase in Spot Iron Ore price, I reckon 50% Fe deposits would qualify, they would just need more benefication to make it shipable to China

Ideally High Grade 65% Fe Ore is perfect as its DSO, Direct Shipping Operation, ie dig it up, put it on truck/rail/ get it to ship and ship it thats it, no chemicals/ore blending etc etc


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 January 2007)

kgee said:
			
		

> I'm off to the library to get Victor Rudenno's "guide to mining valuation"
> 
> have a good one





Hey I recommened that book to you ages ago and your only now going to get it?????

To all those interested in learning its a great book!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 January 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> THe motto is not to chase stocks. Try to get set in stocks before they run.





As much as the stock ran I can't believe what people were prepared to pay for the options

Remember they're 25c opies so at an SP (Share Price) of 25.5c they're worth 0.5c not even 1c yet people are still willing to pay 5-7.5c for them crazy


I sold off a few more opies yesterday at 10c when the SP (Share Price)  was struggling around the 30c level


For the opies to be worth 10c SP should be 35c, I think alot of the market thinks that these are 20c opies


As for getting set before the stock runs, I'd laugh if ASF peeps knew the fundamentals but didn't bother to get set at 18-22c level because they would rather wait for volume and price increase to validate it,

Stock has a long way to go guys don't lose sight of the 2 nickel projects worth at least $100m - $200m to the company and we should get a scoping study for Carr Boyd soon,

I expect further weakness as cleary it was alot of short term traders who jumped on else there would have been way more buying support at 27c, it just dipped below 27c without any support

Good luck all


----------



## Kauri (11 January 2007)

gringokonyo said:
			
		

> Kauri, are you sure the drill area in Marillana adjoins the BHP line? The maps on the AGM presentation show HI drill results for a very small triangular section bounded by BHP's tenement on one side and a zone set aside for a future railway (looks like the one to FMG, and perhaps the one they don't want to build and instead use BHP's line), but it's not the existing BHP line that is several kilometres away toward the middle of the tenement. The area drilled by HI only appears to account for about 5% of YML's total tenement. YML have indicated in a mid December ASX announcement that they plan to drill in the zone set aside for the future railway once they're given approval. This zone has not been previously assayed.
> YML also give an example of haematite in their AGM presentation so as you've pointed out, they know what they're digging up.
> 
> I'm not sure if YML are trying to confirm the whole of HI's previous drilling results. They seem to be focussing on an area 2km x 500 which is likely to show about 55m tonnes (2,000x500x14 average depthx 4 tonnes pm3 @ 59.3% FE).




   The proposed FMG rail is about 30km due north, an H.I spur is around 20km  away a little west of south. The area being drilled/redrilled (about 7km by 3km) abutts the existing BHP line. In the grab attached I have outlined the area roughly, if you look at the line marked heading east from the north of east corner you may be able to see the track..


----------



## watsonc (11 January 2007)

Will be interesting to see what happens to the share price when when the week time frame draws to a close, and still no news! Might be a bit of demand again for the stock with people jumping in with a last minute rush!


----------



## watsonc (11 January 2007)

Atlas Iron Limited - AGO, has Iron Ore drilling results out today. Similar percentages to YML's 1996 drilling. Up on open!


----------



## greggy (11 January 2007)

watsonc said:
			
		

> Will be interesting to see what happens to the share price when when the week time frame draws to a close, and still no news! Might be a bit of demand again for the stock with people jumping in with a last minute rush!



No activity thus far today.  Buyer at 26c/ seller at 28.5c.
DYOR


----------



## nioka (11 January 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> No activity thus far today.  Buyer at 26c/ seller at 28.5c.
> DYOR



You are right there. The first trade of 15000 was mine and the last 2 were cross traded. Everything looks good but some day traders would have been singed in the last day or so and this will put the brakes on them. Lets hope for a good assay result now.


----------



## gordon2007 (11 January 2007)

Is this the calm before the storm?


----------



## nioka (11 January 2007)

gordon2007 said:
			
		

> Is this the calm before the storm?



I don't like storms. Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## camaybay (11 January 2007)

E Trade  has  finally charted! 

:band


----------



## noirua (11 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Kgee magnetite ores are deposits that grade 30% Fe
> 
> Hematite Ores are traditionally 60%Fe+ deposits, but given the increase in Spot Iron Ore price, I reckon 50% Fe deposits would qualify, they would just need more benefication to make it shipable to China
> 
> Ideally High Grade 65% Fe Ore is perfect as its DSO, Direct Shipping Operation, ie dig it up, put it on truck/rail/ get it to ship and ship it thats it, no chemicals/ore blending etc etc




Hi, benefication means building a plant on top of it. That means a lot of extra expense that YML are not cashed up for. It's a case of high grade or leave it in the ground for YML, imho. A pelletizing plant would also need to be built:  http://www.industry.siemens.com/broschueren/pdf/mining/en/Family_Mining_engl..pdf 

Still, iron ore is King at the moment as China's is not of Australia's quality by far. 

This stock could fly, though the wicket has got a bit trickier in recent weeks - Good Luck.


----------



## kgee (11 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hey I recommened that book to you ages ago and your only now going to get it?????
> 
> To all those interested in learning its a great book!




All I can say is I'm a busy man...started reading it last night ( to about 1:30am)
Surprised you never mentioned more about it being haemetite...I still think you'd be wanting above 60% Fe....the benefications got to be expensive and the more waste matarial the more thru put you need + you have the 50 m overburden someone in the mining industry would have to tell me what that will cost( 1$ cubic metre / 1$ tonne)
Not trying to pick holes in YML cause it looks good just trying to promote discussion 
Ps a pelletisation plant may not be neccessary, as with the case of Grange resources who ship the ore unrefined to malaysia (magnetite)


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (11 January 2007)

Got in earlier at .255 only small parcel. I'm still not too convinced on this stock lets just hope they get good results from their samples. All the other projects seem to be quite long term prospects.


----------



## watsonc (11 January 2007)

It's killing me waiting for this announcement!


----------



## gordon2007 (11 January 2007)

Apparently killing others too, down to .23


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (11 January 2007)

Nah its just this evil curse thats been following me around for the last couple months, every stock I buy into seems to take a dive 10 mins after i buy it


----------



## gordon2007 (11 January 2007)

LOL....yep at the casino, I can be watching a table and it's just paying people left and right. As soon as I sit down the bloody thing goes cold as.


----------



## mrWoodo (11 January 2007)

I'm perplexed why this afternoons sellers decided not to wait till (my guess) Mon for the lab results ?

I've heard many ppl mention 'no emotion when u trade' but I think the opposite in this case may apply -  Lots of ppl catching wind of this would have bought above 0.30 days ago - If any of these are panicking and selling 0.23-0.26 then great, more chance to top up. In this situation I want to learn to 'read the emotions of the nervous ppl' and use it to my advantage. 

Damn I need live datafeed


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 January 2007)

It should bounce of 23c as support

Don't count on the Ann being out by monday, it maybe Friday next week,

If your counting on Monday you may become irrational/emotional and sell if the ann doesn't come.

I always prefer to be surprised on the upside, if it comes out Monday great, but I'm expecting it Friday Next week


----------



## mrWoodo (11 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Don't count on the Ann being out by monday, it maybe Friday next week,




True - Anytime next week is cool, I'm just going out on a limb as they had mentioned 'early jan' for results.


----------



## kgee (11 January 2007)

mrWoodo said:
			
		

> I'm perplexed why this afternoons sellers decided not to wait till (my guess) Mon for the lab results ?
> 
> I've heard many ppl mention 'no emotion when u trade' but I think the opposite in this case may apply -  Lots of ppl catching wind of this would have bought above 0.30 days ago - If any of these are panicking and selling 0.23-0.26 then great, more chance to top up. In this situation I want to learn to 'read the emotions of the nervous ppl' and use it to my advantage.
> 
> Damn I need live datafeed




not neccessarily people been nervous as people playing the game ie: taking profits


----------



## Jay-684 (11 January 2007)

Purchased another 10,000 today @ 0.24 - so now holding 30,000 @ an average price of 0.225

thought it may retrace, but with speccie stocks theres always that risk you'll sell and it'll keep running..... so I held on


----------



## Gurgler (12 January 2007)

Here's the ann.

Can some more knowledgeble than I interpret? YT how does this compare

G

Can't seem to get the ann to upload.


----------



## dj_420 (12 January 2007)

ok its around 40 - 50 metres deep, avg grade is 58% and resource is around 15 metres thick.

im no geo but i would rather be in a company with their resource on the surface rather than deep under dirt. theyt may be able to prove up a resource but how financially viable is it to dig it all up?

not downramping just putting forward my two cents. comparing to UMC and JMS (although no resource is defined) both have surface grab samples of 60% plus. thats what i thought was the attraction to these two.

anyway good luck to holders.


----------



## dj_420 (12 January 2007)

going from market depth at 9:15 am it still looks like it will pump today. so holders will be happy with that.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 January 2007)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> ok its around 40 - 50 metres deep, avg grade is 58% and resource is around 15 metres thick.
> 
> im no geo but i would rather be in a company with their resource on the surface rather than deep under dirt. theyt may be able to prove up a resource but how financially viable is it to dig it all up?
> 
> ...





DJ you have to understand that all JMS and UMC have are surface grab samples and hopes, that it! Whereas YML has drill assays back

YML has 2 Nickel projects with JORC's, JV's for financing and JV partners ready to execute offtake agreements to toll treat the ore, UMC doesn't and well JMS has surveys


I'd take YML over JMS or UMC anyday at these price levels

But then that is just me


----------



## exberliner1 (12 January 2007)

2km length atm
600m wide
14.4 deep
SG 3 - guess

we get: 51,840,000 tones at 58% fe atm....and likely to increase...

Taking a guess at $60 per tonne - and $70 as the grade is just below 60%

we have an in situ value of $3,110,400,000

Taking out the cash in the balance sheet YML is value by the market at around $15mn
- for all its projects

Even taking a value of 1% atm we get around $30mn

Seriously undervalued imo

EB


----------



## dj_420 (12 January 2007)

all im expressing is the cost of extraction, would someone who is a geo or knowledgable in this area be able to show us what sort of costs are for this type of deposit?

i thought UMC also had goldsworthy's previous drilling results to go by as well? i have been trying to find these drill results and find out whether or not they are on UMC tenements?


----------



## Kauri (12 January 2007)

exberliner1 said:
			
		

> 2km length atm
> 600m wide
> 14.4 deep
> SG 3 - guess
> ...




    It's the strip ratio of at least 5 that would worry me, it may be alright for gold but for iron ore that needs a Beni plant or blending, it *seems* excessive.


----------



## toc_bat (12 January 2007)

JMS might not be as good on paper but i think they are a lot better at marketing themselves, many more anns and they have a plan to start producing iron ore by 2008, 

YML are pretty quiet,

anyway see how it goes


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 January 2007)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> JMS might not be as good on paper but i think they are a lot better at marketing themselves, many more anns and they have a plan to start producing iron ore by 2008,
> 
> YML are pretty quiet,
> 
> anyway see how it goes




lol, how funny, JMS kept quiet for ages and ages about its Iron Ore program and Chinese JV, they've been going on about it for over 6 months and still no Chinese JV,

It just amazes me how quickly people fall in love with something and then don't care much for it.

Anyway as you said we'll let time decide who's right, I have another 5-6months for my 750k opies which are now free to bring me value.


----------



## bigt (12 January 2007)

..well, couldn't handle the pressure, out at 27.5, this was my target so am very happy I have finally managed to make one successful, planned trade! Good luck to all who hold...still great potential stock.


----------



## noobs (12 January 2007)

Just out of interest anybody have a view on companies releasing price sensitive results such as YML's prior to or after market opening? My opinion is that it tends to make more of a difference to the SP if its released when the market is open but I haven't tested this?


----------



## toc_bat (12 January 2007)

i still hold,

but went back over the anns of JMS yesterday, most of them for ages back, and it became clear that the JMS story is so much alive in their anns, i am sure that is a big part of their SP rise,


----------



## Wilson! (12 January 2007)

im surprised on todays action, the results were good.
maybe if it holds here it could go back north?


----------



## nioka (12 January 2007)

bigt said:
			
		

> ..well, couldn't handle the pressure, out at 27.5, this was my target so am very happy I have finally managed to make one successful, planned trade! Good luck to all who hold...still great potential stock.



Todays announcement will get the day traders out of the way. I'm quite happy to hold on the results of the drilling and see what happens from here on in. My average price is OK. I considered taking a profit first thing as I was sure that profit takers would cause a drop during the day. Had I done that I would have bought back in as the price fell.
YML has got a mention on the "anti ramping thread". YT's information has been spot on and may have influenced price but that is what good info does. 
 Happy to hold.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (12 January 2007)

With a bit of luck it will be supported @ 23 cents by the end of the day.


----------



## gordon2007 (12 January 2007)

nioka said:
			
		

> YML has got a mention on the "anti ramping thread". YT's information has been spot on and may have influenced price but that is what good info does.
> Happy to hold.




 OH I'm making friends quickly here eh 

Seriously I wasn't implying this share was being ramped. Only used this as an example of how a price can be affected because somone had said this share was mentioned on other sites as well.


----------



## nioka (12 January 2007)

gordon2007 said:
			
		

> OH I'm making friends quickly here eh
> 
> Seriously I wasn't implying this share was being ramped. Only used this as an example of how a price can be affected because somone had said this share was mentioned on other sites as well.



Not an unfriendly comment. Rather it is friendly discussion.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (12 January 2007)

Well it didn't take long to snap it's back, I'm in now >50K which is peanuts in these penny shares.....shall pick up much more if price drops, simply a question of timing ........


----------



## Dave31 (12 January 2007)

Those sellers need to dry up if they want to get the SP moving forward.

Im surprised that the SP has gone backwards today.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (12 January 2007)

Dave31 said:
			
		

> Those sellers need to dry up if they want to get the SP moving forward.
> 
> Im surprised that the SP has gone backwards today.




I think the issue is the sellers are selling for a profit.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 January 2007)

Alot of people are doing the buy the rumour sell the fact,

As I said earlier 23c should provide bounce off support,

But I think its important people look at the chart,

When this began to run, ie Dec 6th take a look at its range from Dec 6th to now as well as volume etc

Then take a look at its performance prior to that, 

This stock has amazing fundamentals, its projects are worthy of being in a Mid Cap stock not a penny dreadful, as with JMS/TZN/JML/GOP/EVE/MTN patience will be rewarded

Remember that scoping study for Carr Boyd is not tha far away, an NPV of $50m would look nice, although it will probably be closer to $100m, I bet that will really catch the market by surprise and now there's enough people watching it for an ann like that to have effect


----------



## toc_bat (12 January 2007)

re carr boyd scoping study

in the world of the asx, early 07, does that mean anywhere in the first 1/4 of 07?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 January 2007)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> re carr boyd scoping study
> 
> in the world of the asx, early 07, does that mean anywhere in the first 1/4 of 07?




Yep it does, but YML management are often overly cautious on giving time frames, ie "drilling assays available next week"

I reckon by Feb we should have Carr Boyd study


----------



## greggy (12 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Yep it does, but YML management are often overly cautious on giving time frames, ie "drilling assays available next week"
> 
> I reckon by Feb we should have Carr Boyd study



Sold out first thing this morning for a reasonable profit and placed the money into AQD.  Should have sold Tues morning though.  You can't go broke taking a profit.  Thanks again YT.
DYOR


----------



## tester12 (12 January 2007)

Well im in today, got in at 22.5. As Y_T says there is plenty of opportunity with this stock within 12 months.


----------



## greggy (12 January 2007)

tester12 said:
			
		

> Well im in today, got in at 22.5. As Y_T says there is plenty of opportunity with this stock within 12 months.



This company does have strong potential, but one never goes broke taking a good profit.  I too will buy back in on any further weakness.  If I miss out, I miss out.
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 January 2007)

What a wild ride this has had,

Its share price swings remind me of JMS so much,

ie JMS 7c - 20c back down to 12c 
Then if you remember 12c-25c and then 25c - 40c


Well YML went 16c - 32c and now back to 20c, 

My point is when a company has excellent fundamentals, it does not prevent violent fluctuations in the SP (Thats what volatility is all about) but the patient shall be rewarded

Good luck to all, I'm not going anywhere, staying put for at least 6 months!


----------



## noirua (15 January 2007)

Having tumbled to 20.5 cents, YML are now in "worth a gamble territory now", as iron ore is King of the metals and metals related sector. The price of iron ore now makes this stock interesting as the speculative bulls should be back again.


----------



## toc_bat (15 January 2007)

I think the Carr Boyd (nickel and copper) project is a lot sooner than any iron ore project. If anything they are due to release a fesibility study of mining at their Carr boyd project, if the study is postive about mining then YML will most likely increase in value, again.

holding some YMLO


----------



## ALFguy (15 January 2007)

Took a 'panic' dive this morning on low volume - few selling now!

Appears to have support around 18c - about the time interest started to grow, so this would be my low, but reckon it'll hold around 20c.

Way way more upside than down at these prices (imo), hence why I'm buying more - or trying to   

Hopefully the update on Carr Boyd will come sooner rather than later.


----------



## Rob_ee (15 January 2007)

Dear oh dear ....

In my bought 1st trade thread I listed YML as my (to be) no2 purchase while it was around 28c.

Unfortunately my trading plan does not allow a purchase until the price reaches 33.5c.

I was very tempted at 28c (5.5c) discount from my planed entry.

Today there is even more temptation at around 20c.
Still my crystal ball doesnt say where the bottom will be.

Hopefully my resolve wont weaken to alter my trading strategy.
Fingers crossed

Rob


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 January 2007)

Well a director was happy to buy 100k@25c = $25k

Directors sell for a number of reasons

*But they only buy for one reason!*

Isn't that right Niz?


----------



## toc_bat (15 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Well a director was happy to buy 100k@25c = $25k
> 
> Directors sell for a number of reasons
> 
> ...




hmmm,

but why didnt he get YMLO instead?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 January 2007)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> hmmm,
> 
> but why didnt he get YMLO instead?




Why don't you ring and ask him toc


----------



## Kauri (15 January 2007)

Just for interests sake... The brown scars are operating pits and the white lines are spur/mainlines. From Mariillana site to either of the operations is about 20km as the roo hops.
  I *DON'T* hold, anymore.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 January 2007)

Nice Map Kauri!


Still not confirmed but looks like 20c may be bottoming level,

Next few days should test this area to see if it holds


----------



## Snakey (15 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Nice Map Kauri!
> 
> 
> Still not confirmed but looks like 20c may be bottoming level,
> ...




Yes good buying at these prices (sub 21) but I dont have the funds or the patience atm (I would not sell at these levels)
dyor


----------



## Sean K (15 January 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> Yes good buying at these prices (sub 21) but I dont have the funds or the patience atm (I would not sell at these levels)
> dyor



Snakey, snakey, snakey, why, why, why ?????

I'll give you an opportunity to explain - thanks. 

From a charting perspective there should be support at $0.20 which has been identified previously, so if you trust this sort of analysis and use it as a method to set buy and sell prices, then it might be an opportunity....


----------



## Joe Blow (15 January 2007)

Snakey said:
			
		

> Yes good buying at these prices (sub 21)




Snakey, am going to have to agree with Kennas here.

Nobody on this forum should be making buy or sell recommendations. You are welcome to suggest it's undervalued or oversold if you feel it represents value at these prices... but please present some analysis (t/a or f/a) to back your case otherwise it comes across as a ramp. It's not enough to just say it.


----------



## Darryn (15 January 2007)

I can't understand why the options are so overpriced? They are suppose to be selling at a 25cent discount?!!
Am interested in the news release this week, crossing my fingers its good!


----------



## pacer (15 January 2007)

Yep...I used to get a bit hyper on a stock I FELT was a winner and have been spanked by Joe.......and a few others.....I guess a more down-toned perspective is required sometimes.....bourbon gets in the way occaionaly with me.....What's your excuse snakey.....lol

PS All my ramped stocks are sitting at 50% average up within 4 months.....NEO was my only real looser since I started trading and it was the first one I ever bought....on a 'HOT' tip.....never trust your mates!.......and never listen to non performing posters or those that have no reputation here.....even then don't necessarily take any notice......just have fun playing the game......AND WEAR YOUR 'BULL**** FILTER' AT ALL TIMES!

*ASF ROCKS!................*


----------



## ALFguy (15 January 2007)

Darryn said:
			
		

> Am interested in the news release this week, crossing my fingers its good!




What news release is that Darryn?



			
				pacer said:
			
		

> PS All my ramped stocks are sitting at 50% average up within 4 months.....NEO was my only real looser since I started trading and it was the first one I ever bought....on a 'HOT' tip.....never trust your mates!.......and never listen to non performing posters or those that have no reputation here.....even then don't necessarily take any notice......just have fun playing the game......AND WEAR YOUR 'BULL**** FILTER' AT ALL TIMES!
> 
> *ASF ROCKS!................*




What does this have to do with YML?


----------



## Sean K (15 January 2007)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> What does this have to do with YML?



Bourbon I'd say Alf


----------



## Snakey (16 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Snakey, snakey, snakey, why, why, why ?????
> 
> I'll give you an opportunity to explain - thanks.
> 
> From a charting perspective there should be support at $0.20 which has been identified previously, so if you trust this sort of analysis and use it as a method to set buy and sell prices, then it might be an opportunity....




Opps I did  it again  I have taken profit from this stock and completely sold out. So no need to ramp. I know there are people sitting on losses here but as YT pointed out this stock is great value. If your holding this stock you must remember that alot of people bought this stock recently and expected some good quick profits from ann. Those day traders now need to exit this stock to free up their money. Hence the excessive price drop.  This will take a while to recover from this situation... maybe a couple of weeks before all these traders have exited. Not all day traders as quick to take profits as me.   So holders dont expect a quick recovery but also dont expect this to stay at these low prices for too long. I believe and I would say that YT believes these are low prices for this company (sub 21c) you have read yt's findings and nothing has changed with this company.
Care to comment or back me up here YT or bag me out for that matter?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 January 2007)

All I can say Snake is that your right,

Far too many day traders and quick buck artists jumped on this stock for a quick profit which it sorta gave, 100% in 1 month ie when I first posted early dec = 16c to early Jan reached 32c

If anything my confidence has increased as recent drilling at Marilliana has confirmed previous drilling so I am now much more confident of the 10km strike outlined by Hamersley,

I cannot give recommendations but I can say I used yesterdays weakness to top up (just as I used the early Jan surge to sell a few)

The fundamentals haven't changed, if anything they've gotten slightly better

What has changed is very short term sentiment, but that as we have seen can change in an instant

I'm very eager to see their qtrly, to read up on progress at the other 2 Nickel projects + detailed plans for Marilliana


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (16 January 2007)

Like YT .....I too took the opportunity to add almost 73K to my existing stash. The only adversity for all resources stocks is the LME plunging,but to be so pessimistic ,for me it's a little far fetched in the doom and gloom dept.  If the share drops again shall average and hopefully reel in some more.
What really caught my attention re: this share, is the *transportation link * that is on it's doorstep (unlike JMS & drawn out saga with Fortesque), this shares potential clearly stated in YT's earlier posts do stack up.  
Like always time will tell,and the patient trader will be all smiles.


----------



## Darryn (16 January 2007)

Oops sorry, a mistake!



			
				ALFguy said:
			
		

> What news release is that Darryn?
> 
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with YML?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 January 2007)

Looks to be forming a base/support around 20c level


----------



## Caliente (22 January 2007)

Significant update of activities this morning.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070122/pdf/310lbsx66szfmd.pdf

The report is substantial (13 pages) and outlines Yilgarn's projects.

So we now know that Marillana is 30Mt@+58% with expansion to the NE.
Using an in-ground value of $5/t I get;

30 x 0.58 x 5 x 1 000 000 = $87 million.

Is this calculation correct or did I miss something?


----------



## Caliente (22 January 2007)

Actually, I left out the real short term killer is the Nickel at Carr Boyd thats currently being negotiated to buyers.

Excluding the oxide material the resource is 611,000 tonnes grading 1.4% Ni and 0.5% Cu
for 8,400 tonnes of contained nickel metal and 2,900 tonnes of contained copper metal.

Yilgarn can earn up to 90% interest, but right now have 51%

I have no idea how much Yilgarn will get paid for it. The LME cash seller & settlement price atm is $36,600.00. Lets assume 10% of this amount?

So once again, the conservative calculation is 

8400 tonnes x $3660 (10% of LME price) X 51%  = $15.7m

This alone is greater than YML's market cap.

edit - this is really rough stuff, would appreciate the input of other posters in this thread to get to the heart of the value of todays announcements.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 January 2007)

Hi guys, Calliente is right, lots of info in YML's Qtrly to digest


*RC drilling results at Marillana * have outlined a zone of coherent detrital
iron ore mineralisation in the north-western area of the licence. The
average weighted grade of all drill holes in this area is 58.4% Fe
(equivalent to a calcined Fe grade of 64%). *This zone has the potential to
host over 30 million tonnes of +58% Fe mineralisation and remains open
to the north-east.*
A programme of core drilling for metallurgical testwork will commence
as soon as a suitable drill rig can be secured.

Even with top soil ore should be worth $10t = $175m

*Carr Boyd feasibility studies continued* based on recently re-assessed
sulphide resource containing 8200 tonnes Ni metal and 2900 tonnes Cu
metal. *The objective is to complete these studies in the first quarter of
2007* and negotiate an ore off-take contract with a third party allowing for a development decision (Stage 1, Open Pit) to be taken in the second
quarter of 2007. The Pre-Feasibility Study is based upon the mining of these sulphide resources which, at this point in time, have an *in-ground value of about $400million* (based upon LME nickel and copper prices as at 16 January, 2007).


*Pilot scale testwork at Irwin-Coglia joint venture expected to commence
in February, 2007.*


Carr-Boyd study shouldn't be too far away, 1 month at most I'd say


----------



## nioka (22 January 2007)

Caliente said:
			
		

> Actually, I left out the real short term killer is the Nickel at Carr Boyd thats currently being negotiated to buyers.
> 
> Excluding the oxide material the resource is 611,000 tonnes grading 1.4% Ni and 0.5% Cu
> for 8,400 tonnes of contained nickel metal and 2,900 tonnes of contained copper metal.
> ...



I'm happy to hold YML and the value of the nickel is one of the reasons. This asset should give YML some early income which will be needed to develop the Iron ore. 
The share price is still attractive to me. The fall was due to the speculators cashing in after the initial announcement on the drilling results, which after all were what was hoped for.
Todays announcement was positive.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 January 2007)

Also noticed that they have been granted more Iron Ore tennements see page 10 I think of Qtrly,

Those 2 new licences near Newman look very prospective as well,

Looks like YML may become another emerging Iron Ore Play like JMS, GBG, GWR, IOH, RHI, expect it'll also have 2 Nickle projects going for development as well


----------



## noirua (22 January 2007)

My confidence is rising as YML rise 2.5 cents. You never know, this could be the early stages of a breakout, after a fairly upbeat Quarterly Report. "...another emerging iron ore play...", says Y_T,  "I could hardly disagree".


----------



## Mozart56 (22 January 2007)

noirua said:
			
		

> My confidence is rising as YML rise 2.5 cents. You never know, this could be the early stages of a breakout, after a fairly upbeat Quarterly Report. "...another emerging iron ore play...", says Y_T,  "I could hardly disagree".




This is such a perplexing stock.  I've been a slow acquirer over the last 2.5 years, as good news appear to be released upon more good news, and yet the stock rarely moves post-announce.

What's more confusing is that is is now trading at around 23c which is where it was _before_ there was any confirmed knowledge of a 30M tonne Fe resource.

Am I missing something here, or has the market factored something into $13M market cap that I can't see.  As always the market is "never wrong" as they say.  Just thought there might be more interest than the paltry $60k that's has been traded today.  It would appear by all accounts that all the new information in the quarterly was already factored into the price of the stock.


----------



## noobs (23 January 2007)

Yilgarn Mining Appears in Minebox - Yilgarn Mining confirms Marillana iron ore potential.

http://www.minebox.com/story.asp?articleId=8890

Lets see if this generates some more buying.


----------



## rico01 (23 January 2007)

I'll second that. :bier:


----------



## Mozart56 (23 January 2007)

noobs said:
			
		

> Lets see if this generates some more buying.




Apparently generating more selling.  Down 2c already.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 January 2007)

Mozart56 said:
			
		

> Apparently generating more selling.  Down 2c already.




Mate relax,

Its got support at 20c, with Nickel going to record highs again, I can't wait for Carr-Boyd Feasibility I'm prediciting a project NPV of $200m

Lets wait and see


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (23 January 2007)

Hey YT

Would you happen to know when we might expect the fesibility study to be released I imagine these things can take a while?


----------



## noobs (23 January 2007)

Kwik it's in their quarterly report from yesterday.

https://www.asx.com.au/asx/research...panyName=&principalActivity=&industryGroup=NO


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 January 2007)

Its also very interesting that from the very small area in Marilliana tested YML has already outlined a 30Mt@58%Fe Target

I wonder how long it will take to outline a target for th whole area?

Also they are progressing on their very large Murrin Murrin JV with MRE, with Nickel at record highs ie $20AUD+/lb I don't think it will be long before this laterite toll treatment begins


----------



## noirua (23 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Its also very interesting that from the very small area in Marilliana tested YML has already outlined a 30Mt@58%Fe Target
> 
> I wonder how long it will take to outline a target for th whole area?
> 
> Also they are progressing on their very large Murrin Murrin JV with MRE, with Nickel at record highs ie $20AUD+/lb I don't think it will be long before this laterite toll treatment begins




Hi, Everytime YML trys to breakout, sellers appear and it drops back again. Maybe there are stale bulls left in the stock.


----------



## zt3000 (23 January 2007)

noirua said:
			
		

> Hi, Everytime YML trys to breakout, sellers appear and it drops back again. Maybe there are stale bulls left in the stock.




Please explain stale bulls? Thanks


----------



## dj_420 (23 January 2007)

remember there were a lot of buyers around 30 cents and above. quite possible a few are still looking for exits. 

this is due to stock been thinly traded, unti it is placed on the map then small trades will continue to influence share price.

one big ann and it will swing around however. possible the nickel ann that is upcoming.


----------



## noirua (23 January 2007)

zt3000 said:
			
		

> Please explain stale bulls? Thanks




The basic meaning is: " A share trader who has become disenchanted ".


----------



## Mozart56 (23 January 2007)

I agree that thin trade gives a poor indication of real value.  The stock clearly is an unknown entity, but for how long?

The hidden prospect here are the additional anomolies yet be drilled in the Marilliana area that by all accounts appear as least as prospective as the small area that has already been demonstrated a proven resource.  Anyone care to comment on the reliability of the gravity survey data?  The are several areas on the map that look as prospective and are significantly larger.


----------



## ALFguy (23 January 2007)

Been watching this over the last week and accumulating when I could.

What I can't believe is that some are willing to sell so low, given the potential upside there is and that support is being confirmed above 20c, day by day.

I'm not complaining as I've built a nice holding   

Betting next ann will be an update on discussions they're having with potential buyers of their ore.


----------



## Mozart56 (23 January 2007)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> What I can't believe is that some are willing to sell so low, given the potential upside there is and that support is being confirmed above 20c, day by day.




Agreed, particular given the fact that one of the Directors purchased a parcel of 100,000 at 25c last week.

I thought that heads finishing down and oppies finishing up today was another odd one.


----------



## Mozart56 (24 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Its got support at 20c, with Nickel going to record highs again, I can't wait for Carr-Boyd Feasibility I'm prediciting a project NPV of $200m
> 
> Lets wait and see




Noticed that today Nickel has just smashed through the $40,000 US/T mark .  Might have to adjust those NPV values YT


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 January 2007)

Mozart56 said:
			
		

> Noticed that today Nickel has just smashed through the $40,000 US/T mark .  Might have to adjust those NPV values YT




In time, but for now

*No matter which way you slice it YML is undervalued  * 

@ 25c Mkt Cap = $20m
@50c = $40m
@75c = $60m


----------



## Rob_ee (24 January 2007)

I wish it would hurry up and get up to 30.5c so I could buy in.  

Nickel up , ASX at record levels , big gains last two days in the market yet YML is not moving from the 20-22c range day after day after day

What is going on here ??

Rob


----------



## marklar (24 January 2007)

Rob_ee said:
			
		

> What is going on here ??



Oh, my bad! I'm holding some, along with INL & BLT. For some reason stocks seem to start running after I get out and move my $ elsewhere (*shakes fist at GGY*)   

m.


----------



## Moneybags (24 January 2007)

Marklar.......could you kindly remove your $ from INL then please........  

MB


----------



## Jimmy001 (24 January 2007)

I wish it would just do something rather than sit in this low 20s range after that intra day high of 40c looked so promising. What a tease.


----------



## Mozart56 (24 January 2007)

Jimmy001 said:
			
		

> I wish it would just do something rather than sit in this low 20s range after that intra day high of 40c looked so promising. What a tease.




Steady as she goes.  Good to see financials released today confirm that they still have $4M in the bank, so if the shares ever fall to 5c it becomes a cash box


----------



## Ken (24 January 2007)

I like the fact that the have options listed aswell.

Patience with YML required.

if market depth thins out again on sellers side then i would be backing it to head north


----------



## Jimmy001 (24 January 2007)

Doh! Patience has never been one of my virtues but I'll do my best.


----------



## kransky (24 January 2007)

Ken said:
			
		

> I like the fact that the have options listed aswell.
> 
> Patience with YML required.
> 
> if market depth thins out again on sellers side then i would be backing it to head north




25c options trading at 6c with a SP of 22c... as YT has said before.. people must think they are 20c options?


----------



## Ken (24 January 2007)

So you're saying the options are trading too high?

Or has the share price not woken up?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 January 2007)

Its good to know that after all that activity theres still $4m left in the kity,

Plenty to support activites,

Guys just be patient and wait for the Carr Boyd feasibility, the longer it consolidates at 20c, the more stale bulls we get out now and the less we will encounter on the next leg up


You want to know why options are so expensive? Because there in short supply

Simple, check the qtrly cash flow, of the 20m opies only 11m are listed, of that 11m at one point I had accumulated (1m @avg 3c) or almost 10%, I sold 300k at 10c thus free carring the balance 700k and have since bought another 100k at 5c, so now I hold 800k which have a carrying cost of next to nothing, but thats about what 8% of the options listed, so as you can see its gonna be hard to get those options, simple demand v supply

out of all the stories I have researched and punted, I am most excited about YML,
Patience my friends patience


----------



## toc_bat (25 January 2007)

kransky said:
			
		

> 25c options trading at 6c with a SP of 22c... as YT has said before.. people must think they are 20c options?



as a modest holder of options i ask for your cooperation in ceasing to advertise this point, 

thank you,

if i make a million i will shout you a middie, along with YT's


----------



## gordon2007 (25 January 2007)

:millhouse  more news out today about directors holdings.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070125/pdf/310n4clvpb6dp2.pdf


----------



## ALFguy (25 January 2007)

Yeah, buying up at 21.5c - obviously, they think it's cheap too.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 January 2007)

A bit of swapping from personal to Super Acc

as well as buying about 175k at 21.5c

Remember Directors sell for many reasons but they only ever buy for one

and from ann's it seems there are buying more lately

Perhaps they know something we don't?  

hmmm could it be Carr-Boyd Feasibility study ? ? ?


----------



## Jay-684 (25 January 2007)

I will be holding for the medium/long term on this.... capital used to purchase is all profit from ZFX so I'm happy to take on a little more risk!


----------



## Kipp (25 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> hmmm could it be Carr-Boyd Feasibility study ? ? ?



Just had a quik scan through the QTRly (late I know, but still on holidays...  ) 
Based on the cross section image of Carr-Boyd.  The "open pittable resource" (Stage 1 that is) looks to contain only ~20% of the resource... that is approx 2000 tonnes of Nickel- which I don't rate as overly impressive (half of Mincor's QTRly production).  And ultimately YML will only earn 51%.  Am I being too pessimtistic here?  I suppose it is only a 12 mill company after all. 

(Still holding a few)


----------



## noobs (25 January 2007)

I'm pretty sure that still equates to more than $5.5Million for YML at current Nickel Prices. (Less extraction costs)


----------



## Mozart56 (25 January 2007)

noobs said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that still equates to more than $5.5Million for YML at current Nickel Prices. (Less extraction costs)




Nickel now $41205/tonne.  This potential mine is becoming more and more viable by the day.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 January 2007)

Kipp said:
			
		

> Just had a quik scan through the QTRly (late I know, but still on holidays...  )
> Based on the cross section image of Carr-Boyd.  The "open pittable resource" (Stage 1 that is) looks to contain only ~20% of the resource... that is approx 2000 tonnes of Nickel- which I don't rate as overly impressive (half of Mincor's QTRly production).  And ultimately YML will only earn 51%.  Am I being too pessimtistic here?  I suppose it is only a 12 mill company after all.
> 
> (Still holding a few)



Kipp look at it like this, you like BSM don't you? Take BSM's total upside from its operations (NPV) and compare it with its current mkt cap,

Then take YML's total upside (NPV) FROM CARR BOYD ONLY and compare it to its current Mkt Cap

There are few companies listed on the ASX that have the potential upside that YML does given all of its projects and Nickel and Iron Ore are the 2 best Metals IMO


----------



## Mozart56 (31 January 2007)

There seems to be an endless supply of sellers at 22/23 c.  Where have all these people come from?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (31 January 2007)

Mozart56 said:
			
		

> There seems to be an endless supply of sellers at 22/23 c.  Where have all these people come from?




Yes but theres also an endless supply of buyers from 20c -22c

Watch no matter how much selling occurs buyers keep popping up, just be patient Mozart, wait for the feasibility study and follow up work, I'm not to fussed with YML hope it consolidates really strongly, the longer it consolidates here the stronger the next up leg will be

Again patience its only been 2months since the mkt woke up to this stock


----------



## Mozart56 (31 January 2007)

Well I've held my stock for 2.5 years, and it was 20c back then too 

I'm keen to wait till June and see both the Carr Boyd reality as well as the results of the next round of iron ore exploration (which I think is scheduled for April), but knowing YML more likely May/June.  Should those drill holes be as prospective (or more) as the first round, then we have a potential major player.


----------



## rico01 (31 January 2007)

It,s interesting to note 70.9 % of the total shares on issue are held by the top 20 shareholders, so that  only leaves  about  17.3 million that are available for us /anybody to trade,so probably worth holding


----------



## Mozart56 (31 January 2007)

What's the cut-off holding to make it into the top 20?


----------



## Kauri (31 January 2007)

Mozart56 said:
			
		

> What's the cut-off holding to make it into the top 20?




  Being the 21st..


----------



## rico01 (31 January 2007)

It was 350 000 in the annual report


----------



## Mozart56 (31 January 2007)

rico01 said:
			
		

> It was 350 000 in the annual report




Must have changed a bit since then.  Not having a good day today.  Down 1.5c


----------



## Serpie (3 February 2007)

Just a heads up to all YML holders:

37 page report slipped into the announcements late last night. Some light reading for the weekend.

Cheers
Serpie


----------



## Mozart56 (3 February 2007)

Wow - not even on Comsec yet.  Cursory glance reveals more of what we already know, however there appears to be some more definitive information on the quantum of both the Nickel and Fe reources.  Now the accountants amongst you can better calcuate the PV.  Are we all rich?


----------



## Serpie (3 February 2007)

Nickel was the only metal that didn't drop on the LME yesterday. Positive for YML on Monday.


----------



## skegsi (4 February 2007)

Does any one have any TA on YML?
Is that a small ascending triangle?
Cheers


----------



## Mozart56 (4 February 2007)

So a PV of $100M should correspond to a SP of $1.80?

That would make for a very large ascending triangle!


----------



## alankew (4 February 2007)

Mozart you wouldnt hear me complaining!


----------



## Mozart56 (5 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Then take YML's total upside (NPV) FROM CARR BOYD ONLY and compare it to its current Mkt Cap




YT - surprised you haven't recalcualted your NPV's based on the new information. Any changes to your estimates?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 February 2007)

Been very busy, will do so soon,


----------



## Serpie (5 February 2007)

Another 100k shares bought by directors on-market. Encouraging.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 February 2007)

More Director buying

Director bought 100,000 shares at 22.5c/23c

We should tally the recent spate of dircetor buying to show just how uch has been happening,

I keep saying it but directors only buy for 1 reason


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 February 2007)

*Date   Director          Amount   Price   Total*
12/1/07   Ross Ashton    100,000   25c    $25k
23/1/07   Ross Norgard   174,000   22c    $38k (note off mkt not included)
25/1/07   Ross Norgard     26,000   21.5c  $6k 
1/2/07    David Burt       100,000   22/23c $23k


So in total 400,000 shares bought over last 2 weeks at total cost of about $92k with *NO SELLING* only 1 off-mkt transfer between accounts

Very positive IMO that directors are buying up at this level


----------



## noirua (5 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> *Date   Director          Amount   Price   Total*
> 12/1/07   Ross Ashton    100,000   25c    $25k
> 23/1/07   Ross Norgard   174,000   22c    $38k (note off mkt not included)
> 25/1/07   Ross Norgard     26,000   21.5c  $6k
> ...




Hi Y_T, Continuing to be very interesting. A bit like the race horse in the stalls bursting to get out and all the owners putting their money on their own charge.


----------



## Mozart56 (5 February 2007)

noirua said:
			
		

> Hi Y_T, Continuing to be very interesting. A bit like the race horse in the stalls bursting to get out and all the owners putting their money on their own charge.




If it keeps going like this, then only the Directors will own the company!  Makes you wonder where the SP would be if they hadn't bought too.  Seems a reasonable percentage of the volume over those days... but then again it has always been a thinly traded stock.  You get a sense that it is on the precipice of greatness ... or could it be that the Directors have it wrong?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 February 2007)

Mozart56 said:
			
		

> If it keeps going like this, then only the Directors will own the company!  Makes you wonder where the SP would be if they hadn't bought too.  Seems a reasonable percentage of the volume over those days... but then again it has always been a thinly traded stock.  You get a sense that it is on the precipice of greatness ... or could it be that the Directors have it wrong?





Just wait till March/April 

-Carr/Boyd Feasibility finished
-Marilliana follow up drilling


Between now and then there will be

- Updates re other projects
- Update re very large Irwin Laterite Nickel JV
- More Director Buying

With the stock having strong support at 20c (ie theres always 400k+ buying at or above 20c) I see now as a good time to TRY and accumulate stock, because come March/April YML will be in the spotlight


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 February 2007)

Mozart56 said:
			
		

> You get a sense that it is on the precipice of greatness ... or could it be that the Directors have it wrong?





You do the math of the 3 project NPV's and then decide


----------



## x2rider (5 February 2007)

Speeding ticket  :car:


----------



## jasoni (5 February 2007)

Speeding ticket? I see nothing??

Looks like the sellers have thinned out! Good news for YML


----------



## rico01 (5 February 2007)

It,s starting to run a little but not worth chasing yet as  the directors are buying  still there can be no announcement in the immediate  future. now 24 cents


----------



## Serpie (5 February 2007)

Always thought that directors buying was a good indication of an entry point, for longer term (3-6 month) investors.

I agree - it would look a bit dodgy if we saw a stunning ann in the next couple of weeks, but before then may be an ideal accumulation opportunity.

No good for the day traders, but, as we saw a few weeks ago when it plunged from $0.33, that's not such a bad thing.


----------



## MiningGuru (5 February 2007)

Now starting to move a bit further. Up to 25.5.

Could move faster than people think!


----------



## rico01 (5 February 2007)

Serpie said:
			
		

> Always thought that directors buying was a good indication of an entry point, for longer term (3-6 month) investors.
> 
> I agree - it would look a bit dodgy if we saw a stunning ann in the next couple of weeks, but before then may be an ideal accumulation opportunity.
> 
> No good for the day traders, but, as we saw a few weeks ago when it plunged from $0.33, that's not such a bad thing.




It is  still a good sign, but with no announcement coming [as the directors are not allowed to trade before any announcement that may affect the share price] it could be a long wait before we get any real good news. I've left my order at 22.5c.


----------



## Snakey (5 February 2007)

well now day traders have fully exited and now this is free to run free
not a lot of sellers now


----------



## redandgreen (5 February 2007)

hope you're right snakey
a small flicker of light on a dark day


----------



## shinobi346 (5 February 2007)

rico01 said:
			
		

> It is  still a good sign, but with no announcement coming [as the directors are not allowed to trade before any announcement that may affect the share price] it could be a long wait before we get any real good news. I've left my order at 22.5c.




rico01, any idea how long the period is between directors buying and making an announcement?


----------



## camaybay (5 February 2007)

From the Yilgarn Code of Conduct, also refer to ASX insider trading policy. As for an absolute quarantine period, probably no absloute ans. I'll be interested to see followup comment 

"Such confidential or inside information is to be used solely for Yilgarn’s purposes and
not as the basis for personal gain by the employee, his/her family or friends. An
employee (including his/her family) may not, therefore, while in possession of such
confidential data or information, engage (directly or indirectly through accounts which
he/she controls or in which he/she has an interest) in transactions with respect to
Yilgarn’s stock or shares or interest in other companies or organizations, the value of
which is likely to be affected by any dealings between such organization and Yilgarn.
Such restrictions shall apply until such data or information has been released to the public
and sufficient time has passed to allow investor reaction. Any infraction could subject
the employee to civil and/or criminal liability under Australian securities law."


----------



## rico01 (5 February 2007)

shinobi346 said:
			
		

> rico01, any idea how long the period is between directors buying and making an announcement?




Sorry I've been looking through the ASX website, but I can't find the actual period. However there are strict guidelines for directors trading in their own shares. Can you imagine what would happen if they were permitted to trade with insider knowledge?! Anybody else know?


----------



## rico01 (5 February 2007)

camaybay said:
			
		

> From the Yilgarn Code of Conduct, also refer to ASX insider trading policy. As for an absolute quarantine period, probably no absloute ans. I'll be interested to see followup comment
> 
> "Such confidential or inside information is to be used solely for Yilgarn’s purposes and
> not as the basis for personal gain by the employee, his/her family or friends. An
> ...



   There  thats covered 
  thank you
  Camaybay


----------



## stoxclimber (6 February 2007)

nice little run up today
even if there are no market sensitive annoucements in the immediate short term, directors buying will run the stock up given the lowish volumes


----------



## Serpie (6 February 2007)

If the directors are buying it should be confirmation that, at that time, we know everything that they know (and of course that they're optomistic).

If they were involved in negotiating any JV's, deal etc then they wouldn't be buying or selling, but if they're waiting for drill results etc then they can go for it, as long as they are at arms length from those they're waiting on.

Director buying is great because it draws a line in the sand - it's confirmation that we've got a fully informed marketplace, and punters can make their minds up for themselves.

Well - that's how it supposed to work. Hopefully in this case it's insider trading!!!    Go YML!


----------



## noirua (6 February 2007)

The market has just opened and it will be interesting to see if YML gather speed and confirm a break out. Hopefully, this time, YML will not retrace the gains.


----------



## MiningGuru (6 February 2007)

Moved up a bit this morning to 26c.

Should be an interesting day.

Could easily breakout today.

Hold your breath!


----------



## nioka (6 February 2007)

YML has options expiring June 2007 and Dec 2008. There is only one quotation on the ASX, is it for one or the other?. Any info appreciated.


----------



## noirua (6 February 2007)

nioka said:
			
		

> YML has options expiring June 2007 and Dec 2008. There is only one quotation on the ASX, is it for one or the other?. Any info appreciated.




30th June 2007 options trade at 6.3 cents at the moment, up 0.4c - for 32,500 options; Last trade at 10.24.


----------



## nioka (6 February 2007)

noirua said:
			
		

> 30th June 2007 options trade at 6.3 cents at the moment, up 0.4c; Last trade at 10.27.



Do the options for 2008 trade?


----------



## noirua (6 February 2007)

nioka said:
			
		

> Do the options for 2008 trade?




Most, of all of the options are held by 4 directors and I believe the 25c -31/12/08, 30c - 4/12/09 and 30c -10/10/09 options, are all held by Directors and are unquoted.

Shares now trade at 27.5 cents, encouraging.


----------



## Mozart56 (6 February 2007)

stoxclimber said:
			
		

> nice little run up today
> even if there are no market sensitive annoucements in the immediate short term, directors buying will run the stock up given the lowish volumes




Nickel now moved up to $US41400/T.  At this price just about any percentage on Nickel looks viable.  Go YML!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 February 2007)

Its moving because of increased mkt awareness see below

I told you guys use the quite period ie now to March to accumulate, because come March/April its gonna be crazy, between now and then I also said we would get random events ie updates other projects, director buying an article like this that will stimulate SP

By April I expect updates on all 3 NPV Projects, ie Toll Treatment terms at Irwin, Scoping Study Carr Boyd outlining development options as well as more drilling and development options at Marilliana, I expect a mkt cap of $40-$50m around then = 50c - 60c SP 




*
Australia's Yilgarn Mining identifies potential 30 mln tons iron ore resource
01.21.07, 8:37 PM ET  *  
SYDNEY (XFN-ASIA) - Yilgarn Mining Ltd said appraisal drilling at the Marillana project in Western Australia's Pilbara iron ore province indicates a resource of more than 30 mln metric tons of ore grading more than 58 pct iron.

The Marillana license area is surrounded by iron ore properties owned by major iron ore companies including Rio Tinto and BHP Billiton (nyse: BBL - news - people ).

Yilgarn chief executive David Burt said said the company plans further drilling to assess the size of the deposit.

He said development of the project will depend on a number of factors including access to rail and port infrastructure, adding that its location makes it an asset of strategic significance.

Yilgarn anticipates broadening its activity within the Pilbara region this year through the potential award of three additional iron ore exploration licences.

At 12:15 pm, Sydney, Yilgarn was at 0.015 aud or 7.14 pct at 0.225 aud, capitalizing the company at 13.4 mln aud.


(1 usd = 1.27 aud)


----------



## MiningGuru (6 February 2007)

28.5c has now been taken out.

Just about to opo to new highs!


----------



## Mozart56 (6 February 2007)

We could see a major shift when the full Marillana exploration is complete.  They have only drilled a tiny portion of this tenanment and the 30M tonne estimate could esily become 300M T, should the indicative survey data be anything to go by.  That rail line running right through the tennament is a nice optional extra to have too.   We can only assume that the success of other Co's in accessing this line is good thing too.

Biggest threat to YML's short-term future could be its potential to be taken over, but given the high portion of ownership amongst a small group of holders there is some immunisation there. YT your thoughts?


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (6 February 2007)

Perhapes a small pullback from todays highs and mayby back to 22-24 this week? any thoughts


----------



## rico01 (6 February 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> Perhapes a small pullback from todays highs and mayby back to 22-24 this week? any thoughts






Still have my order at 22.5


----------



## spottygoose (6 February 2007)

rico01 said:
			
		

> Still have my order at 22.5





I sold at 0.285 and hope (fingers crossed) after a bit of a retrace I can get back in around 22-24 too.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 February 2007)

Mozart56 said:
			
		

> YT your thoughts?





You have my thoughts, both here
_
"Just wait till March/April 

-Carr/Boyd Feasibility finished
-Marilliana follow up drilling


Between now and then there will be

- Updates re other projects
- Update re very large Irwin Laterite Nickel JV
- More Director Buying

With the stock having strong support at 20c (ie theres always 400k+ buying at or above 20c) I see now as a good time to TRY and accumulate stock, because come March/April YML will be in the spotlight"_


and here

_
"Its moving because of increased mkt awareness see below

I told you guys use the quite period ie now to March to accumulate, because come March/April its gonna be crazy, between now and then I also said we would get random events ie updates other projects, director buying an article like this that will stimulate SP

By April I expect updates on all 3 NPV Projects, ie Toll Treatment terms at Irwin, Scoping Study Carr Boyd outlining development options as well as more drilling and development options at Marilliana, I expect a mkt cap of $40-$50m around then = 50c - 60c SP"_
*
But in case you didn't get the msg here it is again, use time from now until March/April to accumulate if you want to, as come March/April the amount of activity will send it crazy*


----------



## Mozart56 (6 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> You have my thoughts, [/B]




No thoughts on a potenital takeover then?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 February 2007)

Mozart56 said:
			
		

> No thoughts on a potenital takeover then?




Way too early as there's too many possibilities,

ie 3 projects, 
- Irwin is JV MRE
- Carr Boyd JV with CSM
- Marilliana surrounded by majors, perhaps JV with Rio or Chinese like Sino Steel?


JV developments are far more likely over the next 6 months than a takeover, then again you never know


----------



## ALFguy (6 February 2007)

Bare in mind that too many people competing to accumulate, could result in pushing the SP up. I think that's what's happened over the last couple of days.

Good luck getting in below 24c. I'm still trying!


----------



## INORE (6 February 2007)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Bare in mind that too many people competing to accumulate, could result in pushing the SP up. I think that's what's happened over the last couple of days.
> 
> Good luck getting in below 24c. I'm still trying!





I suppose I am one of the punters that helped push the price up when i bought at 27c...but after a extensive research and considering the diversity this stock has, i believe i have still bought in at a bargain price and will still continue to buy while its below 30c.  Thanks for all your comments as well YT.


----------



## G-Zilla (6 February 2007)

I sold out today at 27c. My plan is to hopefully buy back in at about 23-25c if there is a dip after no news over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## camaybay (6 February 2007)

G Zilla, that is a good plan, but generally when I buy they fall and the reverse for sell. So maybe all the other YML holders will be thankful for the sacrifice!
 :bonk:


----------



## samson (7 February 2007)

noirua said:
			
		

> 30th June 2007 options trade at 6.3 cents at the moment, up 0.4c - for 32,500 options; Last trade at 10.24.




Still some confidence in the oppies with less than five months to expiry and the heads lagging quite a bit.  With the study into Carr Boyd Ni Cu project not expected for release until April, and the latest Marillana result not exciting the market, I'm surprised there are still buyers at the above prices.   


Cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 February 2007)

samson said:
			
		

> I'm surprised there are still buyers at the above prices.




Obviously you never followed JMS else you would understand why.


----------



## Rob_ee (7 February 2007)

Well in the last 5 hrs there have only been 3 trades Vol around 20K

Could a large holder please dump 100K in one go so it comes back to 23c at which price we can all buy in again


----------



## Mozart56 (7 February 2007)

Volume wafer thin ATM.  It appears that 25/26c is the new stand-off threshold.  At least for today.  I imagine there are plenty of new shareholders who will grow impatient in the abence of announcement in the next 2 weeks or so.  We could see it fall back then I suspect.

I'm waiting until we see ludicrous Carr Boyd and Marilliana ore estimates in April May


----------



## G-Zilla (7 February 2007)

well I reentered at 24c again today. I think this will drop a little more so im going to put another buy order in at 22c and see what happens


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (8 February 2007)

Can someone please post a chart analysis of recent YML eg. Candle chart and any other info


----------



## camaybay (8 February 2007)

as at Wednesday's close   

 FYI


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (8 February 2007)

thanks heaps , i only have basic chart knowledge i would appreciate it if someone could explane a few things shown by the graph.

Please


----------



## camaybay (8 February 2007)

The chart has a web address. Incredible charts site has tutorials.Start reading.  You will need an easy reference site


----------



## ALFguy (9 February 2007)

Buyers building at 24c and trades bouncing around 24-25c mark.

With directors buying at 25c, we could see support forming here.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (9 February 2007)

No one wants to off load at 24 perhaps in the next week or two with no news people will get impatient.


----------



## spottygoose (9 February 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> No one wants to off load at 24 perhaps in the next week or two with no news people will get impatient.




I caved in and am back in at .245 didn't want to miss the boat. If it does drift back I plan to accumulate more.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (9 February 2007)

Perhaps somebody with more knowledge on mining can correct me but i've been looking at the potential projects of YML and they still look to be somewhat speculative.

The Nickel resource they are investigating doesn't seem to be a large deposit and could prove expensive to mine. The iron ore project looks good being on the boundaries of RIO and BHP tennements but it won't get off the ground unless they get a deal to use the existing rail infrastructure. I know they would like to prove the resource then palm it off to the big guys but their is also evidence that the resource they are sampling extends into the adjoining tennements. Is it really that good a find compared to the surrounding proven reserves?


----------



## ALFguy (9 February 2007)

spottygoose said:
			
		

> I caved in and am back in at .245 didn't want to miss the boat. If it does drift back I plan to accumulate more.




That's how I like to play it these days. Buy in when there looks like support but hold some back to buy more if it drops.


----------



## Mozart56 (9 February 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> Perhaps somebody with more knowledge on mining can correct me but i've been looking at the potential projects of YML and they still look to be somewhat speculative.




I think "speculative" is the key word here.  We need to take the risks of the known resource finds, and potential finds (they have a number of additional unexplored and partially assesed tenanments) and weigh them up against the market value of the company.  The known resources have potential market values in the $100's of millions, and I think these risks are obviously factored into a share price which currently values them at $10M (with $4m cash taken into account), hence there are risks, which at this stage the market has factored in as a substantial discount to the realised resource values. As those risks become either more or less speculative pending further results we can expect a huge swing in the share price.

They say the market is "never wrong" so perhaps the 24/25c represents fair value for the known risks.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (12 February 2007)

alot of info regarding the nicle project have been released eg. gradings, depth & potential mining methods. What i meant was does anyone know if what they have released by way of results and proposals for mining is actually a good project as far as nicle mines go?

I guess it would be a comparison to existing resource discoveries, looking for similar examples


----------



## Mozart56 (13 February 2007)

Off the top of my head I can't think of any.  Would be internesting to look at Jubille Metals with their Silver Swan deposit, and Fortesque Metals back in their infancy to see if there are any similarities.  Still remember just a few years ago someone trying to convince me that Jubilee was still good buying when it broke through 80c .. but of course I knew better  (now $15+)

Looks like there is some impatience growing with trading today.  No announcement expected for a while, so I suspect it may fall a little until the next announcement is likely.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 February 2007)

Mozart56 said:
			
		

> Off the top of my head I can't think of any.  Would be internesting to look at Jubille Metals with their Silver Swan deposit, and Fortesque Metals back in their infancy to see if there are any similarities.  Still remember just a few years ago someone trying to convince me that Jubilee was still good buying when it broke through 80c .. but of course I knew better  (now $15+)
> 
> Looks like there is some impatience growing with trading today.  No announcement expected for a while, so I suspect it may fall a little until the next announcement is likely.





Mozart, we can expect the following MAJOR Ann's

- Carr Boyd Feasibility Study
- Irwin Processing Update
- Mariliana JORC Drilling

I don't expect Carr Boyd or Marilliana until April,
But Iriwn Processing JV update could come anytime, as could an update for say a JV or Chinese partner for Marilliana, its certainly large enough to warrant interest, not to mention any one of their other many projects

So I guess what I keep saying is YML has a floor at 20c, in the short term over the next few months it may get an ann that will act as a catalyst causing it to run but on things for sure its worth at least twice what it is, its just a matter of time,


----------



## Mozart56 (13 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Mozart, we can expect the following MAJOR Ann's
> 
> - Carr Boyd Feasibility Study
> - Irwin Processing Update
> - Mariliana JORC Drilling




I agree YT, to the extent that I don't believe that a "failure" in any one of these projects warrants a re-rating of the stock as each project has some serious independent value.  The shining element in this stock is the diversification of its interests.  With so many major "irons in the fire" it seems only a matter of time before one breaks through.  Should multiple interests come good, then the sky really is the limit!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 February 2007)

Mozart56 said:
			
		

> I agree YT, to the extent that I don't believe that a "failure" in any one of these projects warrants a re-rating of the stock as each project has some serious independent value.  The shining element in this stock is the diversification of its interests.  With so many major "irons in the fire" it seems only a matter of time before one breaks through.  Should multiple interests come good, then the sky really is the limit!




Agreed,

Also I like YML so much because of the commodities its exposed to Nickel, the only Base Metal to CONSISTANTLY BUCK THE TREND AND CONTINUE UPWARDS, and Iron Ore, negotiated in yearly price agreements so not subject to random daily/weekly fluctuations


----------



## TheAbyss (15 February 2007)

Some build up in volume today. Things may be starting to warm up.


----------



## moses (16 February 2007)

My guess from the smart money graph is that we have a brief chance to pick up more until that blue line reverses...then BANG! I hope it lasts a week so I can pick up some more   

My reading of this graph is that the smart money (black line) have been getting increasingly serious while the profit takers have recently been selling out (blue line), effectively hiding the smart money demand from the SP. When the profit taking is over the SP should take off.

Thats the theory anyway. DYOR


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (16 February 2007)

there seems to still be alot of selling off, perhapes a good buying opp (if i had spare cash   )
Hopefully we see a good announcement sooner rather than later which will turn sentiment around. I plan to hold for few months after result of feasability study.


----------



## moses (19 February 2007)

moses said:
			
		

> My guess from the smart money graph is that we have a brief chance to pick up more until that blue line reverses...then BANG! I hope it lasts a week so I can pick up some more
> 
> My reading of this graph is that the smart money (black line) have been getting increasingly serious while the profit takers have recently been selling out (blue line), effectively hiding the smart money demand from the SP. When the profit taking is over the SP should take off.
> 
> Thats the theory anyway. DYOR



Semi-revision for sake of timing.

We still have some time for YML but sooner is better. The rising black line shows that serious interest is increasing, and if it continues to increase at this rate then eventually YML will run out of impatient profit-takers and be seriously rerated. But while the price looks likely to rise in the short term, the real action looks like being some time away. Now is our opportunity for soaking up the dips.

My reasoning is based on the fact that the black line has only recently moved into positive territory, and is barely there at all. Multi-baggers tend to have the black line firmly positive for several months.

Assumptions implicit in the above: that YT knows how to pick fundamental value, and that YML is a genuine bargain waiting to fly. As always, DYOR


----------



## spottygoose (19 February 2007)

http://www.theage.com.au/news/busin...s/2007/02/18/1171733612620.html?page=fullpage

YML part of an alliance to pressure for infrastructure access....


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 February 2007)

Beat me to the post Spotty,

Its great to have so many other active readers/researchers,

To all those who haven't read it, have a read, its very interesting!


----------



## Mozart56 (20 February 2007)

Looks like 23c is the new floor.  Been some munching at this point for some time.  Expect that volumes will dry up as we await the next announcement


----------



## stoxclimber (22 February 2007)

Despite the rising Ni not much action in YML..


----------



## Mozart56 (22 February 2007)

Yup.  Not a lot of evidence of any new buyers on the scene. The stock has always been impervious to increases in commodity prices, even when the gold price went up 30% and they were a producer.  It really is an unknown entity out there.


----------



## stoxclimber (22 February 2007)

I guess we gotta wait for some news...anything due soon?


----------



## Mozart56 (22 February 2007)

Earliest scheduled announces are March/April.  Would be nice for something positive to come out soon though


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 February 2007)

With Nickel hitting $20lb I have completed an updated research sheet on YML, note I have also forwarded a copy of this to Tim Boreham of Criterion as he may be doing a piece on the Iron Ore Sector,

Just goes to show YML is arguably one of the most undervalued Juniour Resource plays out there

*YML Fundamental Analysis*​
*Mkt Structure*
*Shares * 
60m + 20m 25c 30/6/07 options
Fully Diluted Mkt Cap 
@20c = $12m Current
@30c = $24m
@40c = $32m
@50c = $40m 
@$1 = $80m Target
*
Cash*
$4.5m + $5m if options are exercised

*Projects*
*1. Rose Dam*
Used this Gold project to generate $6.6m in cash, good cash cow and shows management knows how to get a project going

*2. Irwin Hills*_ JV YML-40% MRE-60%, Nickel, In W.A._ 
*JORC 20Mt@ 1%Ni (Nickel) + 0.12%Co (Colbat)*
High levels of Chloride so having trouble getting MRE to agree to Toll Treatment at its Murrin-Murrin Plant, although its Laterite Nickel its not that bad as MRE is the Laterite King!
MRE stated in their last Qtrly that "Preliminary mining studies are underway to determine the viability of direct trucking of ore to Murrin Murrin plant"

*3. Carr-Boyd* _YML earning 51% from TIR (Now part of CSM Cons-Min) can earn up to 90%_
*JORC 600Kt's@ 1.4%Ni + 0.5%Cu all within 100m of the surface so open pittable!*
Using an EV of $5 lb Nickel and $2 lb Cu this first pass JORC gives the deposit an In Ground Value of over $150m
A full scoping study type feasibility report is due "April 07"


*4. Marillana* _100% interest, Iron Ore, In W.A. 2kms from BHP’s Brockman Deposit 225Mt@ 60% Fe_                                                                                                    This project is the SPEC KILLER! Its an Iron Ore tenement 2kms west of the Brockman Deposit (225Mt@ 60% Fe) Its old Hamersley Ground who outline a STRIKE OF 10KM's! Grading an avg 60% Fe! Width is probably 350m avg and thickness of the Iron Ore is 15m. 
Hamersley walked away from it 20years ago because the deposit is not at surface, its covered by 50m of top soil which is bad as it will add to the cost of extraction, however I believe the last 3 Iron Ore price increases now nullify the cost increases of the top soil.
Moreover the Sheer location of the deposit is incredible, its surrounded by BHP, RIO, FMG and Hancock Mining!
What’s also very important is that BHP's Railway runs through the deposit, so YML could feasibly only have to dig it up and truck it 2-3kms to the BHP Rail Line which runs straight to the Ports and given FMG's recent win in the Courts to use BHP's line I can't see why YML can't as well. 

*Initial JORC Estimate was 30Mt@58.4%Fe but this was from a very small portion the lease,
I estimate it could be as big as 10kms x 350m wide x 15m thick = 240Mt@58%Fe
Follow up drilling to increase the JORC to happen in April*

*5.  Other Spec projects*
East Sunrise  _100% interest, Gold, 35 kms south of Laverton _ 
Historical exploration has returned promising drill intersections including 14m at 10.2 gpt gold. Further drilling is planned for early 2007. Just food for thought.


Kanowna South _Earning 70%, Gold, W.A. _ Drilling to commence shortly, 

Plumridge_ Earning 60%, Mineral Sands, W.A. 
JV with Western Areas_ 
Looking to do some drilling in 2007

Byro _Farmed out 70% Free carried 30% up to $1m exp, Nickel & Copper, W.A. _ 
Mithrill farmed in and should do some drilling by 2nd Qtr 07, following up on oxide intersections of Nickel & Copper, 

Ravensthorpe_ 100%, Base metals, W.A. _ Grounds near BHP's Ravensthorpe project, apparantly prospective for Zinc/Lead, 


*Attributable Value*
*Irwin Hills @$2.50lb Ni =$50m, YML 40%= $20m*Remember Laterite (low grade) No Cap-Ex as can be treated at JV partner MRE's Murrin Murrin Plant, 

*Carr Boyd @ $5lb Ni + $2lb Cu = $150m, YML's up to 90%= $135m*JV with Cos Min, Excellent Open Pittable Options and scoping study due very soon!

*Marilliana 30Mt @ $5t= $150m, *  
Elephant Ground, possibly only 5% of total size, excellent Infrastructure with BHP Rail Running Straight passed deposit! 50m of top soil, drill results due soon.

*Total = Approx $300m or $3.75c a share*


----------



## Dave31 (24 February 2007)

Excellent FA, YT!

As usual a high quality and informative post from yourself.


----------



## stoxclimber (25 February 2007)

Yep, the market has been asleep on YML for a while despite the Ni price movements - a few YML spikes but the sellers slowly chased the buyers down.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 February 2007)

What gets me is ignoring everything else, Marilliana's current JORC ie 30Mt valued at a measely $5t (margins are closer to $30t but anyway I always prefer to be overly cautious) gives an NPV of $150m = $2 a share almost,


Let me crunch the numbers a wee bit more accurately,

*30Mt@58%Fe = 17.4Mt of Iron Ore*

Fe Price = $80t 
Cost of extraction = usually $20-$40/t but I'll say $60/t

Margin = $20/t

Margin on Iron Ore = 17.4t Fe x $20/t = $350m approx

Assume Cap Ex = Probably $50m at most (No need for rail, just crushing plant and small benefication plant) but say $100m

*NPV = $350m - $100m = $250m = $3 approx*

I mean the numbers are huge!

I'm quite sure it will attract a Chinese JV partner for a 51% interest, wait and see


----------



## nizar (25 February 2007)

Good work YT.
YML looks a winner.

After this year, you should look at some of these cribs, i dont know your standards, but for me, they're not too bad..   

http://www.forbes.com/forbeslife/20...-forbeslife-cx_mw_0222mostexpensivehomes.html


----------



## Moneybags (25 February 2007)

Interesting link Nizar........I see Paul Hogans' place "Cedar Springs" is up for sale for a cool 9 mil. 

MB


----------



## greggy (25 February 2007)

YML has been quiet of late.  Can't understand why with its vast array of interesting projects.  One has to be patient with certain stocks.  
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 February 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> Good work YT.
> YML looks a winner.
> 
> After this year, you should look at some of these cribs, i dont know your standards, but for me, they're not too bad..
> ...




Believe it or not I prefer cars over cribs,

I'd rather sleep in a new Lambo Murcielago V12 Yummy! sure you couldn't fit as many party girls in it, but at least it'd be alot easier to get rid of them when your done  :


----------



## Moneybags (25 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Believe it or not I prefer cars over cribs,
> 
> I'd rather sleep in a new Lambo Murcielago V12 Yummy! sure you couldn't fit as many party girls in it, but at least it'd be alot easier to get rid of them when your done  :




Ooooh YT .........you do have a dark side.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 February 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> YML has been quiet of late.  Can't understand why with its vast array of interesting projects.  One has to be patient with certain stocks.
> DYOR




I think thats because like me lots of peeps know that news isn't expected until April,

So while the smart money will accumulate now, most punters won't come back in until closer to April, 

I hold alot of options and a few shares, but come closer to April I will start buying more stock (as will a few mates of mine), especially around the 20c mark, 

What are peoples thoughts on Marilliana, surely the chinese are keeping an eye on YML now giving the first pass JORC, interestingly enough the first pass JORC was good enough to get YML a mention in Forbes, cooky!


----------



## greggy (25 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I think thats because like me lots of peeps know that news isn't expected until April,
> 
> So while the smart money will accumulate now, most punters won't come back in until closer to April,
> 
> ...



I feel that the Marilliana Iron Ore Project is its most exciting project by far.  Its location is excellent.  If they get a Chinese JV partner, I'm just speculating at this stage, this stock could  go well through the $1 mark.  
The nickel projects continue to look very interesting.  I'm waiting for a re-entry around the 20c mark.
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 February 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> I feel that the Marilliana Iron Ore Project is its most exciting project by far.  Its location is excellent.  If they get a Chinese JV partner, I'm just speculating at this stage, this stock could  go well through the $1 mark.
> The nickel projects continue to look very interesting.  I'm waiting for a re-entry around the 20c mark.
> DYOR




Couldn't agree more Greggy, especially when you compare it with the likes of POL, RHI, IOH, even JMS


----------



## Kauri (25 February 2007)

YT,
       Just a couple of points that may be of interest...
       Any pit at Marillana is going to need a strip ratio of 4:1 after pit shaping.(BHP's nearby Yandi operation has a strip ratio of 0.35:1).
       The decision for open access of the rail infrastructure is only at the first stage, it is now being appealed, I have no doubt that the big players will endeavour to stall/appeal as far into the future as possible. No JV will come forward untill this is finally settled I would think.
       YML's initial assays indicate 0.88% P content... most buyers consider 0.8% the cut-off point for their furnaces, so apart from a Beni plant to bring the ore up to a minimum of 60% I would think blending of their High P ore with a low P ore may also be needed.
       I'm out of touch with costs but I think $100m capex may be on the light side, apart from the processing plant there is also a FIFO camp, power supply and retic, stockpile and loader, loco's and ore wagons, and at the Hedland end land for a stockpile, unloader, bucket wheel reclaimer, conveyor systems and ship loader (unless this comes under the open access scheme?).


----------



## speves (25 February 2007)

More info on the Marillana project....MiningNews...last month.
_
Yilgarn Mining says it has confirmed a "significant" zone of iron ore mineralisation with potential to host over 30 million tonnes of in excess 58% iron at its Marillana iron ore project in the Pilbara.

Additionally, Yilgarn said that it had received word that higher iron ore grades of 64% could be reached when calcinating or roasting the mineralisation.

The company said that drilling to date has confirmed continuity and grade of detrital iron ore mineralisation in the northwest section of its tenements.

Yilgarn's managing director David Burt said the estimated potential of the area to host over 30Mt was based on assessments and an average indicated intersection width of 14 to 15 metres.

"Significantly, the mineralisation remains open to the north-east," Burt said.

"In addition, we have recently received the results of a gravity survey over our tenement which has identified a number of anomalies of similar magnitude to this initial zone of mineralisation.

"We plan to carry out initial reconnaissance drill testing on several of these targets, with a drill rig booked to commence an initial program in April this year."

Burt said Yilgarn will be looking to progress Marillana this year due to its potential, and will also broaden its activity within the east and west Pilbara region following the granting of three additional iron ore exploration licences.

The additional licences have increased the company's total iron ore tenements in the region to over 500 square kilometres.

Marillana will be progressed in parallel to Yilgarn's Carr Boyd nickel joint venture, which has a resource of 618,000 tonnes at 1.4% nickel and 0.5% copper, and represents an in-ground value of some $400 million._


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 February 2007)

Hey Kauri,

Some very very interesting points there, thankyou for that,

I agree strip ratio will be bad due to 50m of top soil cover etc, but I kinda factored that in to my increased extraction cost = lower margins, I 'd say in todays Iron Ore environment a $5t margin seems too low, but I nevertehless was content in using it,

Re infrastrucutre, I would have thought open access allowed use of everything bar the actuall wagons, in any event I'm assuming the easiest option here is a JV with a party who may be able to blend Marilliana Ore with its own, remember RIO was willing to farm in to AQD's tenement prior to it getting **** results,

Also re Chinese JV they were willing to talk with JMS over their very early stage tenements I can't see why they wouldn't be looking at YML especially  given the proximity of Marilliana to Brockman,

In short I agree with you, there are many many hurdles for YML to overcome at Marilliana, however I think that eventually it may become a 200Mt+ Deposit grading 58%Fe which would warrant the attention of the majors and regardless of the hurdles a SUBSTANTIAL RE-RATING IN THE SP, the drilling JORC expansion drilling in April will reveal alot for the future of Marilliana


----------



## stoxclimber (26 February 2007)

Almost no action today, thought we might get some ASF buying but i guess it proved elusive!.. oh well, sit and wait..


----------



## Mozart56 (27 February 2007)

stoxclimber said:
			
		

> Almost no action today, thought we might get some ASF buying but i guess it proved elusive!.. oh well, sit and wait..




What is also interesting is the fact that Nickel has surged in value by more than 70% since Jan last year, yet the YML price has remained static over this period, which is absurd given their proven Nickel reserves.  Maybe it was overpriced last year?


----------



## Kipp (28 February 2007)

Mozart56 said:
			
		

> What is also interesting is the fact that Nickel has surged in value by more than 70% since Jan last year, yet the YML price has remained static over this period, which is absurd given their proven Nickel reserves.  Maybe it was overpriced last year?




Well.... remember that the Feaso study at Carr-Boyd isn't due until April, then production I doubt could start within 5-6 months of that, so it might be a bit too far off to get excited by today's spot prices.  But having said that I remember BDG going nuts in May on the gold rally (SP up to ~$2.20) when full production won't start there for a couple of years!!! 

On another note.  What are you predicting for Iron Ore contracts in 2008?  Will there be another increase?  Last 3 years (I think) were 75%, 19%, then 9.5%...


----------



## Mozart56 (1 March 2007)

Kipp said:
			
		

> On another note.  What are you predicting for Iron Ore contracts in 2008?  Will there be another increase?  Last 3 years (I think) were 75%, 19%, then 9.5%...




Yes, I think there will be another increase, albeit a more modest one.  YML seems to have ridden the storm reasonably well, and there is still plenty of depth left in the 20's for bargain hunters.  With Nickel still at $44,405/T + the prospects look very good for both commodities.  The other metals certainly look a bit more shaky.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 March 2007)

Mozart, I know its a wee bit annoying but like I said, don't expect much until April,

See I want to get more shares in YML, I already have a few and am holding about 800k options, but want say another 500k shares, but as I know that Carr Boyd etc aren't due out till april I can focus on other plays for now ierights issues in GRL, BYR PXR and so on,

But come april I and I think alot of other followers will be back in force, so now is the time for smart accumulation as April will be buyers scramble,

Also good to see GME having success on its Nickel Laterite operations around the YML/MRE Murrin Murrin program

See you in late March/ early April


----------



## noirua (1 March 2007)

Pilbaro Iron Ore Miners form Fledgling Trust: http://www.theage.com.au/news/busin...tructure-access/2007/02/18/1171733612620.html


----------



## skegsi (1 March 2007)

Just wondering how you get the EV figures for these YT



> *Attributable Value*
> *Irwin Hills @$2.50lb Ni =$50m, YML 40%= $20m*Remember Laterite (low grade) No Cap-Ex as can be treated at JV partner MRE's Murrin Murrin Plant,
> 
> *Carr Boyd @ $5lb Ni + $2lb Cu = $150m, YML's up to 90%= $135m*JV with Cos Min, Excellent Open Pittable Options and scoping study due very soon!
> ...


----------



## noirua (1 March 2007)

Australia's Premier Mineral Province, "The Yilgarn Craton":  http://www.answers.com/topic/yilgarn-craton


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 March 2007)

skegsi said:
			
		

> Just wondering how you get the EV figures for these YT




 Please explain question, do you mean why am I using those EV commodity prices ? ?

If so their not really EV per say but rather very conservative Gross Cashflow type figures

Marilliana is a no brainer, @ current Fe price of $80/t its pretty safe to say $5t is very very conservative!

As for others, Nickel is almost $30/lb so using $5 for higher grade Carr Boyd and $2.50 for Laterite grade Iriwn is also easy,

Copper is say $3.30 - $3.70 (note all prices are AUD) so $2 actually seems a wee bit high, should probably be $1.50 to be safe


----------



## skegsi (2 March 2007)

oops. what threw me was that they were so low. didn't realise they were commodity prices. I agree "no brainer". I am just trying to learn how to put all this into spreadsheet and thought I was way off, but now realised wasn't being conservative enough with prices.
Cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 March 2007)

skegsi said:
			
		

> oops. what threw me was that they were so low. didn't realise they were commodity prices. I agree "no brainer". I am just trying to learn how to put all this into spreadsheet and thought I was way off, but now realised wasn't being conservative enough with prices.
> Cheers




Hey skegsi, I always prefer to underestimate, that way we're surprised to the upside,


Keep in mind Carr Boyd feasibility will be staged so don't expect a $150m Value for the project, they may only do 10% to begin with etc but even $15m Value on a stock with a mkt cap of $12m and $4m cash would speak volumes of its potential,

Clearly though the real upside is in Marilliana, a development of the existing 30Mt Iron Resource would yield much much more than $5t, but even at $5t = $150m


----------



## Mozart56 (2 March 2007)

Bit more volume today.  Bargain hunters have been scooping up at 21c.  Not sure who would be selling, because that is a loss maker at that price if they were recent purchases.  Obviously too impatient to wait a few weeks.  Will it go any lower?  Surely sub 20c would trigger a buy up?


----------



## Ants (2 March 2007)

Thats what I would like to know. I bought in early so I am only out a few hindred but, Im not sure what this correction brings, can It go much lower?? Can I handle having almost half my small net worth in this stock or sell out an dcome back in when it is safer??
 any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 March 2007)

Ants, remember JMS?


----------



## nizar (2 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Ants, remember JMS?



That was my best ever daytrade.
Buy 11am at 22c, sell before the close at 34c. Incredible.


----------



## Ants (2 March 2007)

> Ants, remember JMS?



Thats whats funding this foray into yml and byr. I'd hate to lose it and I also remember selling near bottom, a couple of others in that last correction and shortly after it all came back up -- *geez I hope its the same this time (fingers crossed, now theres some tech analysis for ya!)* Ok Im stayin in.....atleast till mon morn,lol


----------



## Ants (2 March 2007)

> That was my best ever daytrade.




GEEZ yr bugger took me about 5 months to make a buck on that!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 March 2007)

Like I said, fundamentals haven't changed, Nickel and Iron ore aren't collapsing because Chinese stock market lost 8% the other day,

Nickel is actually at record highs and Iron Ore is too,

I wonder how low it can go, I'm gonna sit back like a vulture and wait, if I was a real dog I'd turn bearish on YML to cause panic selling so I could pick up shares really cheap, 

To those who wonder if there is value here, all I can offer is the following

Current Mkt cap $12, $4m cash = EV of $8m

So $8m for the following

*2. Irwin Hills*_ JV YML-40% MRE-60% *JORC 20Mt@ 1%Ni (Nickel) + 0.12%Co (Colbat)*

*3. Carr-Boyd* YML earning 51% from TIR (Now part of CSM Cons-Min) can earn up to 90%
*JORC 600Kt's@ 1.4%Ni + 0.5%Cu all within 100m of the surface so open pittable!*

*4. Marillana* 100% interest, Iron Ore, In W.A. 2kms from BHP’s Brockman Deposit 225Mt@ 60% Fe 

*Initial JORC Estimate was 30Mt@58.4%Fe but this was from a very small portion the lease,
I estimate it could be as big as 10kms x 350m wide x 15m thick = 240Mt@58%Fe
Follow up drilling to increase the JORC to happen in April*_


----------



## nioka (2 March 2007)

As a holder of options I am wondering if time is running out for them to end up with any value.I have relegated them to the dog kennel at this stage.


----------



## Kauri (2 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> *I if I was a real dog I'd turn bearish on YML to cause panic selling so I could pick up shares really cheap, *
> 
> 
> *4. Marillana* _100% interest, Iron Ore, In W.A. 2kms from BHP’s Brockman Deposit 225Mt@ 60% Fe_



    mmmmmmmmm   ... incidentally Brockman is hundreds of K's away, Yandi is about 20K's..


----------



## Mozart56 (2 March 2007)

nioka said:
			
		

> As a holder of options I am wondering if time is running out for them to end up with any value.I have relegated them to the dog kennel at this stage.




Don't say that!  YT holds most of them I think. They aren't barking just yet.. but if things haven't moved by May I'd be getting a little nervous


----------



## stoxclimber (2 March 2007)

Stock itself is being sold off at the moment. IMO if the extended correction fears prove to be unfounded (my opinion) we'll see money move back into these microcaps from the very ASF posters who have dumped them in panic over the last few days which should see the price of YML (and other micros) hike. However, theres downside risk exposure to an extended correction and also further selling esp with a limited buy depth.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 March 2007)

Kauri said:
			
		

> mmmmmmmmm   ... incidentally Brockman is hundreds of K's away, Yandi is about 20K's..




Then what is that 2km's to the South? It does say Marillana Brockman Deposit 225Mt@ 60% Fe doesn't it? ? ?


----------



## Kauri (2 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Then what is that 2km's to the South? It does say Marillana Brockman Deposit 225Mt@ 60% Fe doesn't it? ? ?




Yep, sure does, it is used here to describe a *type* of ore... but both the BHP and HI mines are called Yandi..(Yandicogina)



> High phosphorus ores
> 
> Another serious problem is the phosphorus content of Australian iron ores.
> 
> ...




For the mine identified as Brockman try this map...


----------



## Mozart56 (2 March 2007)

With BHP mines and infrastructure all within a stones throw, along with Rio and Fortescue so close, you'd have to think it would be worth more to YML to sell it for cash, rather than spend months negotiating deals and building infastructure.  Put it on Ebay and see what happens!  I won't object to a $100M cash injection.  That's short change for these guys (BHP, FMG, RIO) and with the infrastructre already in place or soon to be (as with FMG) it would have to be cheaper to buy a deposit next door rather than search for a new one.  Everybody wins!


----------



## Kauri (2 March 2007)

Mozart56 said:
			
		

> With BHP mines and infrastructure all within a stones throw, along with Rio and Fortescue so close, you'd have to think it would be worth more to YML to sell it for cash, rather than spend months negotiating deals and building infastructure. Put it on Ebay and see what happens! I won't object to a $100M cash injection. That's short change for these guys (BHP, FMG, RIO) and with the infrastructre already in place or soon to be (as with FMG) it would have to be cheaper to buy a deposit next door rather than search for a new one. Everybody wins!



  Who did prelim drilling on this lease, assessed it, and relinquished it so as allowing YML to pick it up??


----------



## Mozart56 (2 March 2007)

Kauri said:
			
		

> Who did prelim drilling on this lease, assessed it, and relinquished it so as allowing YML to pick it up??




Well RIO have been known to do stupid things before


----------



## Kauri (2 March 2007)

Mozart56 said:
			
		

> Well RIO have been known to do stupid things before




   Fair enough... they wouldn't be orphans on that...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 March 2007)

Kauri said:
			
		

> Who did prelim drilling on this lease, assessed it, and relinquished it so as allowing YML to pick it up??




Hamersley Iron, 

What was the Iron Ore Price back then? ? ? ? ?

Do ya think a 200-300% price hike makes a difference? ? ? ? ?


----------



## INORE (2 March 2007)

Perhaps with BHPB explorations, BHPB make take a fancy to YML ground.

http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx?MenuID=159&ContentID=22584


----------



## Mozart56 (2 March 2007)

INORE said:
			
		

> Perhaps with BHPB explorations, BHPB make take a fancy to YML ground.
> 
> http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx?MenuID=159&ContentID=22584




You would have to think that a proven resource next door is worth more than an even larger one in no-mans land.  They have to be asking the question wouldn't they?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 March 2007)

Kauri said:
			
		

> Who did prelim drilling on this lease, assessed it, and relinquished it so as allowing YML to pick it up??




Also on the point of relinquishing grounds, you have to feel for the company that sold PDN its Nambian U grounds for about $100k I believe, but then again the U price was about 1/4 what it is now,

Point I'm trying to make is yes companies do relinquish unprofitable deposits and grounds, but whats worthless one day may be worth Billions (literally in PDN's case) the next


----------



## Kauri (2 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hamersley Iron,
> 
> What was the Iron Ore Price back then? ? ? ? ?
> 
> Do ya think a 200-300% price hike makes a difference? ? ? ? ?




 Steady on, just trying to add a bit of healthy balance to the research.
   A very high strip ratio for iron ore of at least 4:1,
   Low grade (for iron ore) of 58%,
   High Phosphorous content (for iron ore) of 0.8% plus,
   High cost for pit development, remember the 4:1 ratio, (see how much change you get from $2,000,000 buying a single 120 ton Haulpak), let alone a fleet, hydraulic excavators, et al,
   Processing plant, is it fines or lump, will they need a Beni plant, will they have to lower the P content?
   Loco's and wagon rakes, wagon dumper, stockpile conveyors and stacker, bucket wheel reclaimer.....,
   Under EPA regs for the Marillana area pits have to be backfilled, i.e. all that 4:1 strip mullock carted back from the waste dump...
   Cost and availability of labour force, camp and facilities.

   When back of the envelope BFS's are done shouldn't everything be taken into consideration???
   Don't forget the big miners cashing in on the ore price increases already had sourced and paid for all their infrastructure at pre ore-increase prices....

   And no, I am not downramping, just pointing out that at this stage in time YML's Marillana carries considerable risk alongside potential rewards. To present it any other way is irresponsible at best......


----------



## Mozart56 (2 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Also on the point of relinquishing grounds, you have to feel for the company that sold PDN its Nambian U grounds for about $100k I believe, but then again the U price was about 1/4 what it is now,
> 
> Point I'm trying to make is yes companies do relinquish unprofitable deposits and grounds, but whats worthless one day may be worth Billions (literally in PDN's case) the next




Indeed.  Hammersly didn't even test drill the best parts. They left great chuncks of the tenament untested, and ironically the untested areas are the ones that look the most propsective!


----------



## INORE (2 March 2007)

If they got an offer from BHP to truck it to their processing plant (as BHP are offering the CAZ tenemant, if they get it from RIO) the overheads may not be so bad.


----------



## noirua (3 March 2007)

Http://www.earthscienceworld.org/images/search/lightbox2.html?ID=iamcgo

A bit more about iron ore in the Marillana region - just to add a healthy balance, as suggested by kauri.


----------



## noirua (3 March 2007)

To get a better understanding of Marillana, and of course, maintain a healthy balance. We should look more closely at:  http://www.yilgarnmining.com.au/ASX/YML presentation January 2007 low res.pdf


----------



## skegsi (3 March 2007)

Kauri said:
			
		

> High Phosphorous content (for iron ore) of 0.8% plus



Hi Kauri
You sound like you know your shiz about mining. What do you do?
In their preso they say .08% P. Does this make any difference ? or is this what you were saying?
From what you were saying about costs what do you think would be a reasonable margin?
At face value do you think that the Marialliana project is a good one at this stage?

cheers


----------



## Mozart56 (3 March 2007)

Kauri I think everything you said lends itself to YML farming out or not doing it.  Lead times just assemble that kind of infrastructure in today's market could be years.  Mind you a 50% discount to the PV of the deposit still puts us way ahead.


----------



## kransky (3 March 2007)

change in directors interest announcements in the last 2 months speak volumes to me.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 March 2007)

Kauri couldn't agree with you more mate a balance is required and yes there's lots of development risks etc for YML but far far less than JMS,

Moreover yes the mining cost would be huge for Marilliana, but don't you think a $5t gross profit figure per t ore which should sell at $80 takes this into account? ie assumed cash costs of $75t 

Personally I think YML is way ahead vs the likes of TRF, JMS, POL and others in the Iron Ore game 

I just look at it like this, for the past 18months I have done my best to unearth really undervalued stories, MTN, BSM, GOP, JMS, BCN and most recently HLX,

But in my honest opinion except for MTN, none of them offer the potential upside YML does,

It has 3 really good projects, excellent management who have developed a project (which HLX and JMS lack) and a very very small share structure/mkt cap which offers amazing leverage,

I really appreciate your technical view points on the mining aspects and do realise that considerable develpment risk is present etc, however you asked "Who did prelim drilling on this lease, assessed it, and relinquished it so as allowing YML to pick it up??" Which can be read to imply things don't look that great at Marilliana and all I did was ask another question which was what was spot price of Fe back then that made the project unviable?  Fair enough don't you think? 

Anyway I think YML will be a standout play come April-June (but there is always Sell in MAY risk)

Lets keep up the balanced discussion


----------



## Sean K (5 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I just look at it like this, for the past 18months I have done my best to unearth really undervalued stories, MTN, BSM, GOP, JMS, BCN and most recently HLX,



Forgot EVE YT. When it was under 10 cents....


----------



## Kauri (5 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> *if I was a real dog I'd turn bearish on YML to cause panic selling so I could pick up shares really cheap, *




No problems there YT, YML will possibly go on and be bigger than Ben Hur.   
What surprised/disappointed me was the above statement.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 March 2007)

Kauri, first off that sentence has to be taken in the context of the whole post,

The point I was trying to make is that once I have identified and verified the fundamentals of a company I do not change simply because the SP lags, if the fundamentals are the same, yet the company becomes cheaper I will add/increase my position UNLESS there is something else to be read out there,

Anyway as far as I'm concerned I have done all the hard work I can on analysing YML, now its up to the companies follow up program to do the rest.

p.s. I doubt anything can become bigger than Ben Hur, except Titanic (I think it got more Oscars didn't it? was probably cause of Leo, sighhhhhhhh Leo  : )


----------



## noirua (5 March 2007)

Hi Y_T, Best not to mention the Titanic in these mini-crash markets, you'll set-off a panic.


----------



## Mozart56 (5 March 2007)

noirua said:
			
		

> Hi Y_T, Best not to mention the Titanic in these mini-crash markets, you'll set-off a panic.




Geeeeez... YML getting slaughtered today, much like everything else.  Still I keep saying "fundamentals are unchanged .. ignore the market".  Then I think of all that money I put in at 24/25c!  Time to hold onto your seat and go for the ride I think.


----------



## greggy (5 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Kauri, first off that sentence has to be taken in the context of the whole post,
> 
> The point I was trying to make is that once I have identified and verified the fundamentals of a company I do not change simply because the SP lags, if the fundamentals are the same, yet the company becomes cheaper I will add/increase my position UNLESS there is something else to be read out there,
> 
> ...



YT,

You've done a lot of hard work here in this forum.  I know where you are coming from.  When the market enters a correction many of the better quality specs take the same beating as the dogs.  No matter how good your research is one just needs to be patient.


----------



## noirua (6 March 2007)

YML finished with the last trade at 17.5 cents for 25,957 shares. Brought down by those offering, caving in and accepting bids.


----------



## noirua (6 March 2007)

YML are up 3.5 cents to 21.00 cents in a good display as buyers return in numbers. I would have sold, but the work put in by Y_T convinced me it's worth staying the course with this one.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Forgot EVE YT. When it was under 10 cents....




Thanks Kennas, there was also JML at 30c CBH at 30c MRUO at 10c URAO at 15c GBEO at 20c   


Surprised the way that 200k buyer bought, ie didn't wait to get filled kept moving order around, chased up the sellers?    In a mkt like this thats weird! Should have just sat back at 20c and got filled


----------



## Jay-684 (6 March 2007)

I too am still holding. Bought 30,000 @ an average of .225 with a medium term outlook so am happy to sit and wait for a few months yet


----------



## Mozart56 (14 March 2007)

Jay-684 said:
			
		

> I too am still holding. Bought 30,000 @ an average of .225 with a medium term outlook so am happy to sit and wait for a few months yet




Nickel just broke through $47,200/tonne and YML falls.  You have to love the market at the moment.  Good buying for someone at 19.5c after 0 volume yesterday.


----------



## Sean K (14 March 2007)

Mozart56 said:
			
		

> Nickel just broke through $47,200/tonne and YML falls.  You have to love the market at the moment.  Good buying for someone at 19.5c after 0 volume yesterday.



LOL. AGM down 4% too. It's a fickle beast! Uranium gets to $90, and they're all off 3-5% ish too. Nothing's changed there....the heard being led over the cliff......


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (14 March 2007)

Mozart56 said:
			
		

> Nickel just broke through $47,200/tonne and YML falls. You have to love the market at the moment. Good buying for someone at 19.5c after 0 volume yesterday.




Nickle Spot ATM is of what relevance to YML, if/when YML are a producer of Nickle spot prices could be..................?

Of any relevance to current Nickle fundamentals at least quote a mid tier that has a forward exploration/production profile that could reflect a realistic opportunity near term, as a result of a market pullback.


----------



## Mozart56 (14 March 2007)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Nickle Spot ATM is of what relevance to YML, if/when YML are a producer of Nickle spot prices could be..................?
> 
> Of any relevance to current Nickle fundamentals at least quote a mid tier that has a forward exploration/production profile that could reflect a realistic opportunity near term, as a result of a market pullback.




...like Sally Mallay?  It too has pulled back just a few days after confirming an additional 42,000 t Ni resource.

Spot price is only relevant in calculating the viability of mining, not mining or selling YML's existing resources. Record high's can only help the long-term average price can't they?  They don't have to mine it to make money from it.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 March 2007)

Mozart56 said:
			
		

> Spot price is only relevant in calculating the viability of mining, not mining or selling YML's existing resources. *Record high's can only help the long-term average price can't they?  * They don't have to mine it to make money from it.




Exactly, I will now safely use a $7.50 per lb US = $10 per lb AUD nickel spot when doing rough valuations,

Aprils not too far off either


----------



## nioka (14 March 2007)

Mozart56 said:
			
		

> Nickel just broke through $47,200/tonne and YML falls.  You have to love the market at the moment.  Good buying for someone at 19.5c after 0 volume yesterday.



Thanks for your post. I looked at the nickel aspect, sold my YML (at a loss) and put the money into AGM where I consider it better nickel value.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (14 March 2007)

Big difference between SMY and YML, SMY has the largest near term forward production profile/ramp up, of any Nickle stock on the ASX......simple. Reflected in the price action and volume on SMY this morning.

Not bagging YML at all Mozart, you are comparing chalk with cheese and the depth on YML reflects that money talks and bubble material is nothing in an uncertain market...........


----------



## Mozart56 (14 March 2007)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Big difference between SMY and YML, SMY has the largest near term forward production profile/ramp up, of any Nickle stock on the ASX......simple. Reflected in the price action and volume on SMY this morning.
> 
> Not bagging YML at all Mozart, you are comparing chalk with cheese and the depth on YML reflects that money talks and bubble material is nothing in an uncertain market...........




Agree with you on SMY... just pointing out that at the moment even the most rock solid prospects are taking a hammering too.  Maybe SMY is good prospect to take out YML?


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (14 March 2007)

Mozart, I'm just of the opinion the current market is presenting opportunities to accumalate value entry's mid term.........YML may be an opportunity although its not the kind that I am into !, ATM .

All the best with it though and I hope it turns out a winner for you


----------



## Crash (14 March 2007)

I am in as of this morning at 19.5.  Have watched this for a long time waiting to get in at this price - ready for the ride, hope it's upwards.


----------



## Dave31 (20 March 2007)

I really dont want this to come across as a ramp. But it looks like there is some interest in YML starting.

I've been watching it the last few days and noticed alot of sellers have dried up and a gap between buyers and sellers is forming. This morning I've noted 2x 100,000 unit buyers. Perhaps the speculation of the April announcements YT has been talking about is starting to kick in?


----------



## shinobi346 (20 March 2007)

I wouldn't jump the gun yet. Its been oscillating around this range for the last 2 weeks. It'll be good when they come out with an announcement soon though.


----------



## zt3000 (21 March 2007)

There was some talk in todays newspaper about Chinese being interested in building a rail line to Yilgarn or something... Could this have an affect on YML?


----------



## robjb5 (21 March 2007)

Yilgarn Infrastructure!!! Not YML.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 March 2007)

This is from YML's half yearly,

It gives a list of the updates I expect shortly


Review of Operations
The Company is a mineral explorer but is presently principally occupied with the development of two nickelprojects and the consolidation of the resource base at an iron ore project, all in Western Australia.
Overall, the Company has interests in tenements considered prospective for gold, nickel, cobalt, iron ore, copper, zinc and mineral sands.


The Company conducts nickel, sulphide and Ni-Co laterite exploration activities at various prospects in Western Australia including a 40% interest in a joint venture with the Murrin Murrin Joint Venture (Minara Resources and
Glenmurrin) at the Irwin-Coglia project area, 100km south east of Laverton. This joint venture has Indicated Resources (laterite) of 16.8 Mt grading, 1.07% Ni and 0.14% Co.*
The Joint Venture plans to commence pilot scale cobalt upgrade testwork in March, 2007.*
*The Joint Venture also commenced the Irwin-Coglia Ni-Cu sulphide exploration in 2006.*


The Company is also farming into the Carr Boyd Ni-Cu sulphide prospect north-east of Kargoorlie. The coventurer is Consolidated Minerals Ltd. Yilgarn is earning an initial 51% interest.
A Sulphide Mineral Resource Estimate of 597,000 tonnes grading 1.4% Ni and 0.5% Cu (containing 8500 tonnes nickel metal and 2900 tonnes copper metal) was announced by the Company in November, 2006.
*Feasibility studies for the early potential development of this resource were well advanced in early 2007.*



In January, 2007 the Company announced a mineralisation estimate for the Marillana Iron Ore Project (in the Pilbara of Western Australia). This estimate was “at least 30 million tonnes of plus 58% Fe mineralisation”. The
assessed equivalent “calcined” grade of the mineralisation is 64% Fe.
*In-fill drilling is planned for the second quarter of 2007 to upgrade the mineralisation estimate to an Indicated category.*



In March, 2006 the Company announced the entry into a joint venture with Mithril Resources Ltd in respect of the Byro Ni-Cu sulphide project in Western Australia.


----------



## ALFguy (29 March 2007)

Well, volume has dried up over the last few days.

Have we seen the last of the impatient holders?

Still holding and waiting. Should be an interest couple of months coming up.

Although I'd really like to know how much cash these guys have left and if they'll need a top up this year.

Wonder if they'll get some interest from the Chinese


----------



## Mozart56 (29 March 2007)

ALFguy said:


> Well, volume has dried up over the last few days.
> 
> Have we seen the last of the impatient holders?
> 
> ...




Yup its a stand-off at the moment.  Everyone waiting for the next announce...  I get a sense that the longer we wait the more volatile (up or down) the response is likely to be.  By all accounts the general climate is very good, with the Chinese showing huge interest in any potential Fe deposits, and Nickel doing so well.

I thought their cash on hand was pretty good.  They had around $4M in December, so I'd be surprised if they needed anything soon.


----------



## coladuna (29 March 2007)

Is it that people are waiting for the announcement or are people just not interested in YML? 
The volume has pretty much been zero for the last few sessions, if you disregard puny few thousand shares trading hands. 
Bought in at 20.5 cents not long ago and it has been way too quiet for my liking except for a short run up to 23-24 cents mark.
There has not been a single announcement to keep the investors updated either. Hope my patience will be rewarded


----------



## Mozart56 (29 March 2007)

coladuna said:


> Is it that people are waiting for the announcement or are people just not interested in YML?
> The volume has pretty much been zero for the last few sessions, if you disregard puny few thousand shares trading hands.
> Bought in at 20.5 cents not long ago and it has been way too quiet for my liking except for a short run up to 23-24 cents mark.
> There has not been a single announcement to keep the investors updated either. Hope my patience will be rewarded




Yilgarn don't make many announcements.  Look at their history.  They tend to play it very low key.. the Directors certainly aren't rampers.  They keep buying stock though


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 March 2007)

*Re Carr Boyd*
Expect a feasibility study result within the next say 3 weeks, I think it'll only be stage 1 ie the open pit section but may also include stage 2 the small underground section, the real big bucks are down in stage 3 (bulk of the deposit) stage 1 will fund stage 2 which in turn will fund stage 3,

This alone underwrites current mkt cap

*Re Irwin *
The Murrin Murrin JV, ie Minara and YML are yet to agree on a price for the sale/purchase of the Laterite Nickel Colbat Ores,

See its like this the Murrin Murrin JV own's Irwin (ie JV Minara and YML) and they are the diggers/potential sellers of the ore, the buyer is Minara for its Murrin Murrin plant, so you can kinda see the conflict of interest, ie MRE would want to pay the lowest price possible for the nickel ore,

Anyway Pilot scale testwork is underway to determine the recovery/metal etc etc, once completed MRE and YML will agree on a price, allow 4-6 weeks

*Re Marilliana* 
They are ready to drill a large RC campaing which if succesful will confirm up the 30Mt@58% Fe estimate to a Indicated and Inferred JORC standard, expect JORC by June


*Wild Cards*
Even though Carr Boyd will be a staged development and stage 1 is only 10% of the total project the NPV may still surprise to the upside and CSM is the JV partner

With Irwin hills they may reach a price agreement sooner than expected if Nickel keeps sky rocketing

With Marilliana as we know the Chinese are always sniffing around and management has confirmed they have had queries but nothing substantial yet, a potential JV could light a rocket,

Wih its current Mkt cap easily underwritten by its projects I have no issue in holding and staying exposed to YML becasue I don't want to risk mis-timing its re-rating

That being said I will probably defer buying more until May/June
Good things take time


----------



## nioka (30 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Good things take time




I think the time taken has been too long for the options. I have taken a 40% loss on options rather than see them expire worthless. I'm still in with the shares but they are now a bottom drawer lot.


----------



## Mozart56 (30 March 2007)

nioka said:


> I think the time taken has been too long for the options. I have taken a 40% loss on options rather than see them expire worthless. I'm still in with the shares but they are now a bottom drawer lot.




I think it is interesting what you say about the options.  I think the upside is good, but the timing is off for them.  Maybe this is why the Directors keep buying shares and not options?  Last parcel I think was 100,000 shares at 25c.  Could have a got a lot of options for that.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (11 April 2007)

All quiet on the western front for this baby  

These reports that are supposedly due soon are much needed to get some interest back into YML

Hasn't been anymore director buying lately, thought there would have been considering it hit 20 C and previously they had bought for 25 C. 

Will this goose lay a gooden egg soon, 

YT got any insider info


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 April 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> All quiet on the western front for this baby
> 
> These reports that are supposedly due soon are much needed to get some interest back into YML
> 
> ...




No insider info my friend, just researched info, see below



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *Re Carr Boyd*
> Expect a feasibility study result within the next say 3 weeks, I think it'll only be stage 1 ie the open pit section but may also include stage 2 the small underground section, the real big bucks are down in stage 3 (bulk of the deposit) stage 1 will fund stage 2 which in turn will fund stage 3,
> 
> This alone underwrites current mkt cap
> ...


----------



## noirua (15 April 2007)

Not much trading as we are all sitting on our hands waiting for something to happen. Looks very promising so I guess we'll all continue to be patient and read Y_t's posts.


----------



## Dave31 (16 April 2007)

Holy Fake Bid ???

1x 280,000 @ .22c


----------



## Dave31 (16 April 2007)

Still there after open.

Will be interesting to watch now.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 April 2007)

I bet you its a director buying, we'll know in 3 days or so, if so that would mean Carr Boyd is not too far off


----------



## Crash (16 April 2007)

Are you suggesting insider trading?  What are the rules for directors buying in proximity to announcements?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 April 2007)

Crash said:


> Are you suggesting insider trading?  What are the rules for directors buying in proximity to announcements?




No no not at all, Directors can't buy 2 weeks before or after an ann, so probably getting some shares pre-results,

Of course just me speculating who knows, stocks been quiet for so long then all of a sudden a largish order today


----------



## Mozart56 (16 April 2007)

Dave31 said:


> Still there after open.
> 
> Will be interesting to watch now.




More buyers starting to appear now... is the beast slowly starting to stir? Looks like a few traders are climbing on before the imminent announce.


----------



## spottygoose (17 April 2007)

Announcement out - Quarterly report


----------



## Crash (17 April 2007)

Not much to get excited about there, for mine.


----------



## ALFguy (17 April 2007)

Anyone notice on page 4, 'Change in interests in mining tenements' that a number of applications have gone from 0% to 100% interest?

Can anyone identify these tenements, beginning E39 and P39?
Can't see any reference to them in previous announcements.


----------



## Mozart56 (17 April 2007)

ALFguy said:


> Anyone notice on page 4, 'Change in interests in mining tenements' that a number of applications have gone from 0% to 100% interest?
> 
> Can anyone identify these tenements, beginning E39 and P39?
> Can't see any reference to them in previous announcements.




They look new to me.  Cash looks solid at $3.3M.  Nothing unexpected in there.  Activities report must be soon, and that will contain more info


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 April 2007)

ALFguy said:


> Anyone notice on page 4, 'Change in interests in mining tenements' that a number of applications have gone from 0% to 100% interest?
> 
> Can anyone identify these tenements, beginning E39 and P39?
> Can't see any reference to them in previous announcements.




Very savvy eyes there Alf, yep saw it too and checked up straight away, from what I can tell there more Iron Ore grounds in the Pilbara, I could be wrong though, Activities report will tell us


----------



## ALFguy (17 April 2007)

Historically, the activities report has come out before or on the same day as the cashflow report. Not sure why I wrote that  :

Will be interesting to read.

That chap* is getting his* order filled slowly. Bit of a weak day today, so was good timing.

Looking to top up myself soon.

[*no gender implied   ]


----------



## Mozart56 (17 April 2007)

ALFguy said:


> Historically, the activities report has come out before or on the same day as the cashflow report. Not sure why I wrote that  :
> 
> Will be interesting to read.
> 
> ...




Well apparently a "consultant" has topped up to the tune of 100,000 additional options at 30c today also.  Anyone else see that announce on the back of the financials?


----------



## ta2693 (17 April 2007)

refer to http://finance.sina.com.cn/stock/t/20070411/05031326590.shtml
I am sorry, it is written in Chinese. 

The citibank increase the predication of ni price significantly. first half and second half 9.4% & 35% and the Ni price in China is shooting to the sky! 
YML's main business is Ni, would it benefit from that? I think the chance is fairly high.  Does anyone know the other Ni player in ASX? I want to do a comparable research.


----------



## doctorj (17 April 2007)

ta2693 said:


> Does anyone know the other Ni player in ASX? I want to do a comparable research.



There are heaps!  A few that come to mind:
FXR, MBN, MRE, JBM, PIO, CSM, MTH, AGM, NKL, RIO, NMI, ROY, DNL, BLR, LIO, BRW, AUZ, VRE, LEG, JAK, RMI...


----------



## spottygoose (18 April 2007)

There is movement at the station... would be nice to see that resistance at 28c disappear/move.

Somebody wants these. Looking forward to some news, we should see that activities report soon.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (18 April 2007)

Yeah needs a good announcement to smash that 300K at .27 then I'm goin' on holidays


----------



## Crash (18 April 2007)

The tension is killing me.....


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 April 2007)

my optimist m8 is gonna put half his YML shares on at 50c tomorrow, see if any big fish are biting 

NB this is not a ramp, nor does it imply that fishing is a productive pastime.
Big fish should be old enough to look after themselves and deserve all they get; and
Little fish aren't gonna take any notice of a bloody big hook that reads "50c!- cheap at half the price" when it's only 25c at the moment    DYOR


----------



## Mozart56 (18 April 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> my optimist m8 is gonna put half his YML shares on at 50c tomorrow, see if any big fish are biting
> 
> NB this is not a ramp, nor does it imply that fishing is a productive pastime.
> Big fish should be old enough to look after themselves and deserve all they get; and
> Little fish aren't gonna take any notice of a bloody big hook that reads "50c!- cheap at half the price" when it's only 25c at the moment    DYOR




Must be one hell of a hook .. you can buy 700,000+ shares at under 35c on the list today   Interesting that the interest in the oppies has all but dried up


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (18 April 2007)

I must admit when YML hit 25 cents  radar this afternoon , I thought it odd.....then the ease of 26 cents ( as Tommy Cooper would say "just like that") ....It seems somebody is in "the know" very fishy ......
BTW if somebody is concerned about the 300K wall @ 27 cents ,why worry about it ,it will get ripped down if the activities report has substance.


----------



## noirua (18 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Very savvy eyes there Alf, yep saw it too and checked up straight away, from what I can tell there more Iron Ore grounds in the Pilbara, I could be wrong though, Activities report will tell us





I will have to do more of an in depth into this one. Seems to be very promising, but are we being lazy and leaving all the spade work to Y_T who does it without commission. Worth adding a few more on a gamble basis, "gamble", yes, as I haven't done any research.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 April 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> Interesting that the interest in the oppies has all but dried up




A largish buy today in the opies, 320k

News must be around the corner given recent price movements after being asleep


----------



## noirua (19 April 2007)

ALFguy said:


> Anyone notice on page 4, 'Change in interests in mining tenements' that a number of applications have gone from 0% to 100% interest?
> 
> Can anyone identify these tenements, beginning E39 and P39?
> Can't see any reference to them in previous announcements.





Hi, E39/918 is a 100% owned tenement on the Minigwal Project in W.A.

P39/4019-4029 are 100% owned tenements at Mount Korong in W.A.


----------



## noirua (19 April 2007)

noirua said:


> Hi, E39/918 is a 100% owned tenement on the Minigwal Project in W.A.
> 
> P39/4019-4029 are 100% owned tenements at Mount Korong in W.A.




Mount Korong (Marengo) is situated 60K North East of Leonora. 

Minigwal (Marengo) is a very promising tenement, 280K North East of Kalgoorlie and was purchased in July 2004. Originally owned by BHP as a promising exploration area for Uranium.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 April 2007)

noirua said:


> Minigwal (Marengo) is a very promising tenement, 280K North East of Kalgoorlie and was purchased in July 2004. *Originally owned by BHP as a promising exploration area for Uranium.*




Are you serious?, thats very very interesting


----------



## ALFguy (19 April 2007)

noirua said:


> Mount Korong (Marengo) is situated 60K North East of Leonora.
> 
> Minigwal (Marengo) is a very promising tenement, 280K North East of Kalgoorlie and was purchased in July 2004. Originally owned by BHP as a promising exploration area for Uranium.




Thanks noirua, not sure why I didn't just look this up myself.  

Very interesting information. Be nice if they mention U in an ann, but I'd rather this didn't 'go off' and just kept a steady day to day rise.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 April 2007)

Hmmm time for an update based on YML Qtrly


----------



## ALFguy (19 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hmmm time for an update based on YML Qtrly




YT, you work far too hard  

No information about the new tenements strangely.

Did like the bit about discussions with Chinese steel mills though.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 April 2007)

*YML Fundamental Analysis*​
*Mkt Structure*
*Shares * 
60m + 20m 25c 30/6/07 options
Fully Diluted Mkt Cap 
@20c = $12m Current
@30c = $24m
@40c = $32m
@50c = $40m 
@$1 = $80m Target
*
Cash*
$4.5m + $5m if options are exercised

*Projects*
*1. Rose Dam*
Used this Gold project to generate $6.6m in cash, good cash cow and shows management knows how to get a project going

*2. Irwin Hills*_ JV YML-40% MRE-60%, Nickel, In W.A._ 
*JORC 20Mt@ 1%Ni (Nickel) + 0.12%Co (Colbat)*
High levels of Chloride so having trouble getting MRE to agree to Toll Treatment at its Murrin-Murrin Plant, although its Laterite Nickel its not that bad as MRE is the Laterite King!
MRE stated in their last Qtrly that "Preliminary mining studies are underway to determine the viability of direct trucking of ore to Murrin Murrin plant"

The cobalt upgrade pilot scale testwork is proceeding and will be reported upon once results are to hand

*3. Carr-Boyd* _YML earning 51% from TIR (Now part of CSM Cons-Min) can earn up to 90%_
*JORC 600Kt's@ 1.4%Ni + 0.5%Cu all within 100m of the surface so open pittable!*
Using an EV of $5 lb Nickel and $2 lb Cu this first pass JORC gives the deposit an In Ground Value of over $150m

The Company expects to receive the results of this Study by early May

*4. Marillana* _100% interest, Iron Ore, In W.A. 2kms from BHP’s Brockman Deposit 225Mt@ 60% Fe_                                                                                                    This project is the SPEC KILLER! Its an Iron Ore tenement 2kms west of the Brockman Deposit (225Mt@ 60% Fe) Its old Hamersley Ground who outline a STRIKE OF 10KM's! Grading an avg 60% Fe! Width is probably 350m avg and thickness of the Iron Ore is 15m. 

*Initial JORC Estimate was 30Mt@58.4%Fe but this was from a very small portion the lease, I estimate it could be as big as 10kms x 350m wide x 15m thick = 240Mt@58%Fe*

*The in-fill drill programme, with the objective of establishing a JORC compliant resource in the North-West Sector, is scheduled to begin in late May*, 2007. The current mineralisation estimate for the North-West Sector is 30Mt grading 58.4% Fe.


Mining Study
An independent mining consultant has carried out a preliminary open pit mining assessment with the objective of indicating stripping ratios and mining costs that could be applicable to the North-West Sector (based on the current mineralisation estimate). The assessment indicated a stripping ratio (overburden : mineralisation) of approximately 4:1 and *an overall mining cost of $7.60 per tonne* (i.e. per tonne of the 30Mt mineralisation estimate). This assessment takes into account the “free digging” nature of the “valley-fill” material overlying the mineralised zone.

*
The Company has received several preliminary enquiries from Chinese steel mills regarding ore sales (DSO and beneficiated products) and/or possible participation in the project.*


*5.  Other Spec projects*
East Sunrise  _100% interest, Gold, 35 kms south of Laverton _ 
Historical exploration has returned promising drill intersections including 14m at 10.2 gpt gold. Further drilling is planned for early 2007. Just food for thought.


Kanowna South _Earning 70%, Gold, W.A. _ Drilling to commence shortly, 

Plumridge_ Earning 60%, Mineral Sands, W.A. 
JV with Western Areas_ 
Looking to do some drilling in 2007

Byro _Farmed out 70% Free carried 30% up to $1m exp, Nickel & Copper, W.A. _ 
Mithrill farmed in and should do some drilling by 2nd Qtr 07, following up on oxide intersections of Nickel & Copper, 

Ravensthorpe_ 100%, Base metals, W.A. _ Grounds near BHP's Ravensthorpe project, apparantly prospective for Zinc/Lead, 


*Attributable Value*
*Irwin Hills @$2.50lb Ni =$50m, YML 40%= $20m*
Remember Laterite (low grade) No Cap-Ex as can be treated at JV partner MRE's Murrin Murrin Plant, 

*Carr Boyd @ $5lb Ni + $2lb Cu = $150m, YML's up to 90%= $135m*
JV with Cos Min, Excellent Open Pittable Options and scoping study due very soon!

*Marilliana 30Mt @ $15t= $450m, *  
Elephant Ground, possibly only 5% of total size, excellent Infrastructure with BHP Rail Running Straight passed deposit! 50m of top soil, drill results due soon. Current Iron ore prices $75+/t estimated cost = $7.6/t Margin = $65+ t yet I'm only using $15


*Total = Approx $600m or $7.50c a share*


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (19 April 2007)

So does this mean the feasability study will come out in may?


----------



## ALFguy (19 April 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> So does this mean the feasability study will come out in may?




That's what the quarterly says.


----------



## dubiousinfo (19 April 2007)

I imagine they would be wanting to get a good positive feasability out in May so that the 25c opies are well in the money when they expire at the end of June.

Having said that, with the SP at 24.5c, I am surprised people are prepared to pay 5c for 25c opies with only 2 months to run. SP has to be at 30c in 2 months just to break even.


----------



## Mozart56 (19 April 2007)

Looks like many don't have the patience to wait another month for the juicy announces.  Understandable as this stock has promised so much yet appears to take so long to be re-rated. I've been waiting for 2.5 years, so another month won't kill me.  If it hits $7.50 YT then the wait will have been worth it!


----------



## noirua (20 April 2007)

"Minigwal" -  http://www.intierra.com/html/properties/Minigwal Magnetite_Titanium_Vanadium Prospect.htm


----------



## rico01 (20 April 2007)

noirua said:


> "Minigwal" -  http://www.intierra.com/html/properties/Minigwal Magnetite_Titanium_Vanadium Prospect.htm




Excuse my ignorance, but what does the above link have to do with Yilgarn


----------



## ta2693 (20 April 2007)

dubiousinfo said:


> I imagine they would be wanting to get a good positive feasability out in May so that the 25c opies are well in the money when they expire at the end of June.
> 
> Having said that, with the SP at 24.5c, I am surprised people are prepared to pay 5c for 25c opies with only 2 months to run. SP has to be at 30c in 2 months just to break even.




And 110000 is bid on 4 c, are they crazy or know something we do not know?
Why do they choose to use option?   I think it must have their reason. One of them may be to hide their intention.


----------



## Crash (20 April 2007)

Thanks for all your opinions/calculations YT!


----------



## noirua (20 April 2007)

rico01 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what does the above link have to do with Yilgarn




Hi, please refer to previous posts on Minigwal.

The following should make everything clearer.

Minigwal and the Minigwal belts:  Yilgarn Mining's tenements straddle the Jasper Hill Fault, between the Jasper Hills Dome and Minigwal/minigwal belts in the Irwin Hills - Stella Range.
The smaller tenements, at Rockwell and Matilda, also intrude into the area between and in Merolia, and Minigwal P39/2588 tenement within the E39/352 Yilgarn Mining Area.
These are all part of the Laverton Region Project.


----------



## rico01 (20 April 2007)

noirua said:


> Hi, please refer to previous posts on Minigwal.
> 
> The following should make everything clearer.
> 
> ...




Thank-you
  looks like  there could be many more things to be unearthed


----------



## ALFguy (20 April 2007)

Since Carr Boyd is the one we're all waiting on (initially), I thought this paragraph in relation to Minecomp's open pit study was interesting:



> Open pit mining studies have demonstrated that there is *potential for a significant increase in
> value* if inferred mineralisation adjacent to the old stopes in Shoot 1 is included in the
> optimisation process. During the period the decision was taken to drill extra reverse
> circulation (RC) holes with the objective of upgrading these resources within the Open Pit
> ...




Additionally, I wonder who the third party is they refer to below:



> The Company has been conducting metallurgical testwork on drill core to establish the
> suitability of Carr Boyd ores for treatment at a third party nickel concentrator under a
> proposed Ore Off-Take Agreement. The Company anticipates that this testwork will be
> completed sometime in May, 2007 following which (but subject to the testwork) the Off-Take
> Agreement would be entered into.




Note, early may is only 10 days away


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 April 2007)

Re Carr Boyd, thats great news, looks like their going down the toll treatment path = Much shorter lead time to production, very very low cap ex and quicker flow of profits!

All sounds good to me,

What they also need to do is get a Chinese partner on board for Marilliana, that will do the trick, 

This company is so undervalued, its just a matter of waiting for that value to be unlocked


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 April 2007)

YILGARN MINING 
Cobwebs to come off Carr Boyd nickel-copper mine later this year
Junior Australian company Yilgarn Mining Ltd plans to lift about three decades of mothballs off the Carr Boyd nickel-copper mine north of Kalgoorlie by September.

Author: Ross Louthean 
Posted:  Thursday , 19 Apr 2007 

PERTH -  

Studies are progressing to re-open the mothballed mine by initially mining open cut before accessing old and new targets at depth by underground method. The nickel-copper resource now comprises 8,500 tonnes of nickel metal and 2,900t of contained copper.

Yilgarn Mining (ASX:YML) is earning a 51% stake in Carr Boyd from Australian Nickel Mines, a subsidiary of Consolidated Minerals Ltd which earlier this year took over Titan Resources that had held Carr Boyd along with exploration assets on the Widgiemooltha Dome.

Yilgarn's Managing Director David Burt said that to March the company has spent $A1.5M (US$1.25M) on Carr Boyd which was originally mined by Great Boulder Mines (later taken over by WMC Resources) in the late 1970s. The company needs to complete a total capital expenditure of $A3.5 M ($US2.9 M) to earn its controlling stake.

*Burt said today that the company has an indicated-inferred sulphide resource of 597,000 tonnes grading 1.38% Ni and 0.48% Cu, and that mining contractor Barminco Ltd will carry out the overall scoping study for the open pit and two stages of underground mining. Results of this study were expected by May.*

Metallurgical test work was being carried out for treatment at a third party nickel concentrator as an offtake agreement. *While not naming the party the candidates could include BHP Billiton's Kambalda concentrator, the same company's facility at Leinster or LionOre International Mining's Avalon plant at Bulong.

David Burt has had a long history with the Australian nickel industry, having led the discovery teams that found Mount Keith (now owned by BHP Billiton), the now closed Nepean mine near Coolgardie and the rich Silver Swan shoot (now held by LionOre).*

Meanwhile cobalt upgrade pilot-scale testing is proceeding on ore from the Irwin-Coglia nickel-cobalt laterite project well north of Carr Boyd. *This is in a joint venture with Murrin Murrin Holdings and GlenMurrin Pty Ltd (Minara Resources Ltd and Glencore AG), owners of the big Murrin Murrin laterite mine and treatment facilities near Laverton.*

The test work is based on core samples from the Coglia South deposit which has a resource of 2.3 Mt @ 1.27% Ni and 0.22% Co, based on a 1% Ni cut-off grade.

Yilgarn Mining also owns an iron ore project in the Marrilana region of WA's Pilbara where mineralisation in the North West Sector is now 30 Mt @ 58.4% Fe. With the northern wet season over, the company plans both infill and extension drilling on North West Corner where the ore has "relatively low combined impurities."

*An independent mining consultant has carried out a preliminary open pit assessment indicating a stripping ratio of overburden to mineralisation of 4:1 and an overall mining cost of $A7.60/t ($US6.30/t).*

The company said the project is well located in terms of infrastructure including existing and planned railways and roads.


----------



## Ted (20 April 2007)

Just had a look at the YML chart on Comsec (all data). Can anyone tell me what happened to cause the SP collapse between '99 - 04.

Ted


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (20 April 2007)

Meanwhile cobalt upgrade pilot-scale testing is proceeding on ore from the Irwin-Coglia nickel-cobalt laterite project well north of Carr Boyd. This is in a joint venture with Murrin Murrin Holdings and GlenMurrin Pty Ltd (Minara Resources Ltd and Glencore AG), owners of the big Murrin Murrin laterite mine and treatment facilities near Laverton.

Hey YT 

does this project involve Yilgarn?

All signs are looking positive for the Car Boyd mine, especially if they start producing by September


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 April 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Meanwhile cobalt upgrade pilot-scale testing is proceeding on ore from the Irwin-Coglia nickel-cobalt laterite project well north of Carr Boyd. This is in a joint venture with Murrin Murrin Holdings and GlenMurrin Pty Ltd (Minara Resources Ltd and Glencore AG), owners of the big Murrin Murrin laterite mine and treatment facilities near Laverton.
> 
> Hey YT
> 
> ...





Yes it does, see project number 2 under my YML analysis

2. Irwin Hills JV YML-40% MRE-60%, Nickel, In W.A. 
JORC 20Mt@ 1%Ni (Nickel) + 0.12%Co (Colbat)
High levels of Chloride so having trouble getting MRE to agree to Toll Treatment at its Murrin-Murrin Plant, although its Laterite Nickel its not that bad as MRE is the Laterite King!
MRE stated in their last Qtrly that "Preliminary mining studies are underway to determine the viability of direct trucking of ore to Murrin Murrin plant"

The cobalt upgrade pilot scale testwork is proceeding and will be reported upon once results are to hand


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (20 April 2007)

Yeah the buy side is decreasing while the sell side looks to be building, perhapes people are getting impatient?

Based on current information does anyone know the potential earnings per share if car boyd is a goer


----------



## ALFguy (20 April 2007)

Not everyone has the patience that Mozart has  

Unless you're day trading, why worry about this sort of price movement? If you have faith in the potential of YML then just hold.

I haven't see any bad ann's to suggest I should give someone else the chance to get in  

Patience.


----------



## ta2693 (20 April 2007)

ALFguy said:


> Not everyone has the patience that Mozart has
> 
> Unless you're day trading, why worry about this sort of price movement? If you have faith in the potential of YML then just hold.
> 
> ...




I also worried coz I believe the market is efficient in most case.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 April 2007)

ta2693 said:


> I also worried coz I believe the market is efficient in most case.




ta, I've read a few of your posts and haven't said anything, but I reckon you don't understand the spec end of the resource sector at all, sorry but the above posts highlights this,

I suggest you stick to Blue Chips where many informed players keep the mkt efficient,

Good luck, but the spec end doesn't seem to be for you


----------



## ta2693 (20 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> ta, I've read a few of your posts and haven't said anything, but I reckon you don't understand the spec end of the resource sector at all, sorry but the above posts highlights this,
> 
> I suggest you stick to Blue Chips where many informed players keep the mkt efficient,
> 
> Good luck, but the spec end doesn't seem to be for you




I respect your effort on research. 
Some of them are really good and proofed by the following market price movement but the only one has the right to judge whether I am fit here or not is Mr market. If he think I am not fit here, I would be kicked out. So as you.


----------



## Mozart56 (20 April 2007)

Ted said:


> Just had a look at the YML chart on Comsec (all data). Can anyone tell me what happened to cause the SP collapse between '99 - 04.
> 
> Ted




Yeah - back door listing on old stock (Agro Holdings I think) Effectively started in '04


----------



## greggy (21 April 2007)

ta2693 said:


> I also worried coz I believe the market is efficient in most case.



Hi ta2693,

When it comes to the spec end of the market I reckon that the market is anything but efficient and therein lies opportunity.  Having been a lucky survivor  now for 28yrs largely in the spec end, there are still quite a number of specs out there that have been well and truly overlooked. YML, BYR, HLX and ERL are prime examples IMO.  I feel its a matter of searching hard for such stocks, stay up late doing considerable research, buying them at reasonable prices and then be patient.  In terms of results YML has done quite well of late, its just that the market hasn't picked up on this as yet...And Yes ta2693, YT does put a lot of time into researching stocks and then generously shares this information with us.  I certainly owe him a few stock suggestions to do some follow up work on.  YT has a fine track record indeed.
DYOR


----------



## noirua (21 April 2007)

Ted said:


> Just had a look at the YML chart on Comsec (all data). Can anyone tell me what happened to cause the SP collapse between '99 - 04.
> 
> Ted





Hi, The following link will take you to the presentation at the time Agro Holdings ( AHH ) became Yilgarn Mining ( YML ). Also mentions the 18 block exploration licence in the Laverton Tectonic Zone and the 50% interest in the Credo Join Venture:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/reloaded/pdf/00400166.pdf


----------



## noirua (21 April 2007)

noirua said:


> Hi, The following link will take you to the presentation at the time Agro Holdings ( AHH ) became Yilgarn Mining ( YML ). Also mentions the 18 block exploration licence in the Laverton Tectonic Zone and the 50% interest in the Credo Join Venture:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/reloaded/pdf/00400166.pdf





If further interested, the original purchase of the Credo Joint Venture is contained in this link, at the bottom of page 75:  http://www.harmony.co.za/im/files/20f/2004_harmony_20f.pdf  (nb. 243 page download)


----------



## Ted (22 April 2007)

Thanks for the info and links guys, much appreciated.

Ted


----------



## Mozart56 (24 April 2007)

So with the quarterlys out of the way, is the general concensus that we shouldn't expect any announcements for at least 3 weeks?  With the share price settling at just 23c on he back of that news, I think it is unlikely we'd expect much movement until then.

Interestingly there is a large buyer on the options side looking for 600,000 oppies at 3c (effectively valuing the stock at 28c).  If no news is likely for 3 weeks, doesn't leave much time to end up in the black. The only logic here is leverage, but leaving it down to just a few weeks seems tight to me.  Any thoughts?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 April 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> So with the quarterlys out of the way, is the general concensus that we shouldn't expect any announcements for at least 3 weeks?  With the share price settling at just 23c on he back of that news, I think it is unlikely we'd expect much movement until then.
> 
> Interestingly there is a large buyer on the options side looking for 600,000 oppies at 3c (effectively valuing the stock at 28c).  If no news is likely for 3 weeks, doesn't leave much time to end up in the black. The only logic here is leverage, but leaving it down to just a few weeks seems tight to me.  Any thoughts?




Mozart,

Over the next 2 months we can expect some announcements that should cause a share price re-rating, firstly Carr Boyd Feasibility and development options, see what happened to RML when they announced plans to extract value from their Nickel project,

Next the Nickel Laterite projects at Irwin Hills where MRE should announce testwork results,

Finally Marilliana, in terms of JORC drilling and/or JV partner

Any one of these three should cause the share price to be re-rated, Carr Boyd can't be too far off, its really well and truly overdue

Time will tell


----------



## Mozart56 (24 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Mozart,
> 
> Over the next 2 months we can expect some announcements that should cause a share price re-rating, firstly Carr Boyd Feasibility and development options, see what happened to RML when they announced plans to extract value from their Nickel project,
> 
> ...





You're right about Carr Boyd.  I just assumed that like everythig else it would be May before we heard anything about that.  Hoping that the announce includes a nice NPV that could see the stock surge.


----------



## ALFguy (24 April 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> You're right about Carr Boyd.  I just assumed that like everythig else it would be May before we heard anything about that.  Hoping that the announce includes a nice NPV that could see the stock surge.




They did say early may so don't expect anything until next week at the earliest.

That said, they mentioned 'early' May, so next week could see interest building.

As always, the impatient are selling again today


----------



## Mozart56 (24 April 2007)

ALFguy said:


> They did say early may so don't expect anything until next week at the earliest.
> 
> That said, they mentioned 'early' May, so next week could see interest building.
> 
> As always, the impatient are selling again today




Good bargain buying for someone.  Noticed that the 600,000 options buy at 3c is gone... I must have scared them off!


----------



## noirua (25 April 2007)

LInk to a report by Mineweb on Carr Boyd:  http://www.mineweb.net/mineweb/view/mineweb/en/page36?oid=19852&sn=Detail


----------



## Mozart56 (26 April 2007)

Is that someone dumping their shares at 15c this morning?  Must need the money quick!


----------



## gregcourageous (26 April 2007)

unless they know something we dont


----------



## Mozart56 (26 April 2007)

gregcourageous said:


> unless they know something we dont



Let's pray it's just a gambling debt!


----------



## noirua (26 April 2007)

No worries, this stock seems to be set to move gently upwards today. Worry thee not, there shalst nerebee a 15 cent trade folks.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 April 2007)

After seeing RML's phenomenal rise on upcoming Nickel production I can't wait for the mkt to realise YML's value,

@ 50c RML's mkt cap = $100m, for a $100m mkt cap YML SP = $1.25c


RML is proposing to....... "The agreement will result in 5 million tonnes of Acoje’s surface nickel laterites being mined over the next five years under a profit sharing, partnering contract signed with DMCI, one of Manila’s most prominent and growth orientated contractors and developers.
The agreement has the effect of sharing with DMCI 50:50 all net profits from the sale of the mined laterites at Acoje, The initial mining will focus on the high iron, (>40% Fe) low nickel (>0.9% Ni) ferro-nickel limonite that is currently commanding premium prices of around US$18-29 a tonne."

So 5Mt (over 5 years) @ US $30/t = $37.5 AUD 
5Mt @ $37.5 = $190m 50:50 = $95m


*3. Carr-Boyd YML earning 51% from TIR (Now part of CSM Cons-Min) can earn up to 90%*

JORC 600Kt's@ 1.4%Ni + 0.5%Cu all within 100m of the surface so open pittable!
Now using an AUD Nickel price of $25lb (US $20lb) and an AUD Copper price of $3.75 (US $3) 

Each lb of ore is worth 1.4%x$25 + 0.5%x$3.75 = 36.8c lb

Each tonne of ore is worth $0.368c x 2200 = $809

Assume an extraction and processing cost of say $400t

Margin = $409/t

*Possible NPV = 600kt's @ $409t = $245m*

As YML is earning up to 90% *Net to YML = $220m*

And remember this is only 1 of 3 projects!

YML has a bright future aheah and although it has taken a few months since I first discovered it (Dec 06) I firmly believe that it is by far the most undervalued resource stock I have ever come across offering huge leverage especially for success at Marilliana while downside risks remain limited


----------



## Mozart56 (26 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> As YML is earning up to 90% *Net to YML = $220m*
> 
> And remember this is only 1 of 3 projects!




If the feasability study has numbers that even approximate these figures, it will be happy times ahead.  YT has been very conservative here.. NPV could be more.  For me the greatest potential is Marilliana.  The results of further exploration here are unlikely to eventuate before June, but could dwarf the Ni prospects.  YT, care to put an estimate on what that might be?  Particularly if the subsequent drilling identifies 300M T instead of the already identified 30M T?


----------



## gringokonyo (26 April 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> Particularly if the subsequent drilling identifies 300M T instead of the already identified 30M T?




300MT would be nice, although I'm expecting a more conservative figure of about 120 to 150MT, based on an average 6 metre depth ( I think this is the amount YML quoted for one of the HI drill holes that is in the new drill zones).

Anyone have any idea what would be a minimum amount of resource to make establishing this mine feasible (is 30MT enough?) and what would be a reasonable amount of annual ore production?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 April 2007)

Here's what CGM did to get value out of its Nickel projects,

In August 2005, Cougar sold the Toomey Hill Nickel Project to the Murrin Murrin Joint Venture for $6.5 million when the spot nickel price was approximately US$12,500 per tonne. The spot nickel price is currently at approximately $US50,000 per tonne. Toomey Hill contained a high-grade Measured & Indicated Resource core of 1.04 million tonnes at 1.42% Ni and 0.102% Co (1.2% Ni cut-off).

Now YML is already part of the Murrin Murrin JV, its Irwin Hills is next door to MRE's Murrin Murrin plant, *if MRE paid $6.5m in 2005 fora 60% interest in 1Mt@ 1.42%Ni + 0.102%Co, *

Then its safe to say YML's 40% interest in the Irwin Hills JV (YML40% MRE60%) which is a JORC *20Mt@ 1%Ni (Nickel) + 0.12%Co (Colbat)* is worth a hell of alot more, for starters the deposit is 20x the size, its closer to MRE's Murrin Murrin plant and the Nickel price is about 5x higher now than it was back then

Irwin Hills should generate margins of $15lb Ni = $33,000/t 
*NPV = 20Mt@1%Ni =  x $33,000/t = $6.6 Billion Dollars!*
*
Net to YML $2.64 Billion*


----------



## Mozart56 (26 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Net to YML $2.64 Billion




... and corresponding share price $32.50?


----------



## Crash (27 April 2007)

Well, holding shares in this I like the way you are all talking.  Then the saying I hear again and again, "if it sounds too good to be true - it probably is" keeps ringing back to me.  There always needs to be an exception to prove the rule though, and I hope this is it - in a big way.


----------



## noirua (27 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Here's what CGM did to get value out of its Nickel projects,
> 
> In August 2005, Cougar sold the Toomey Hill Nickel Project to the Murrin Murrin Joint Venture for $6.5 million when the spot nickel price was approximately US$12,500 per tonne. The spot nickel price is currently at approximately $US50,000 per tonne. Toomey Hill contained a high-grade Measured & Indicated Resource core of 1.04 million tonnes at 1.42% Ni and 0.102% Co (1.2% Ni cut-off).
> 
> ...





Hi Y_T, 
On the above, I note that direct trucking to Murrin Murrin, for processing, is part of a viability study. YML, of course, only being responsible for managing exploration.

Isn't this part of a Hydrometallurgical Project, as at Murrin Murrin, and therefore using Sulphuric Acid in High Temperature, High Pressure autoclave vessels, to Heapleach Nickel and Cobalt from low grade lateric (oxidised).
I believe that the 18 superheaters were upgraded about a year ago.


----------



## Ken (27 April 2007)

What are we making of the options at present?

Is it at 25 cents in June?

If the share price is 26 cents, are the options worth more than their current price?

What is the process in June with the options expiring?

scenario -

I buy 50,000 options @ 4 cents.  I hold them to expiry and the share price is 30 cents.  Do my 50,000 options then turn into 50,000 shares?  

Or does it work differently?


----------



## dj_420 (27 April 2007)

Ken said:


> What are we making of the options at present?
> 
> Is it at 25 cents in June?
> 
> ...




your options only turn into shares if you buy them at the strike price. 

the options you buy at 4 cents give you the right but not the obligation to purchase shares at the option strike price. the 4 cents you pay is the premium you pay.

for eg you buy 50 000 options at 4 cents, in the next month or so sp goes to 35 cents, you then convert your options at 25 cents (strike price) so the price you have paid is strike plus premium = 29 cents. therefore you are already 6 cents in the money if the heads are still at 35 cents.


----------



## Mozart56 (27 April 2007)

gringokonyo said:


> 300MT would be nice, although I'm expecting a more conservative figure of about 120 to 150MT, based on an average 6 metre depth ( I think this is the amount YML quoted for one of the HI drill holes that is in the new drill zones).
> 
> Anyone have any idea what would be a minimum amount of resource to make establishing this mine feasible (is 30MT enough?) and what would be a reasonable amount of annual ore production?




I'm keen to know the answer to this one too.  There must also be a threshold quantum that would stir the interests of Rio and BHP?


----------



## Dave31 (30 April 2007)

Up 13% at lunch... last price 29.5c.. nice forward movement over the last few weeks. Not too far away now from its high of 32.5/33c a few months ago


----------



## Mozart56 (30 April 2007)

Dave31 said:


> Up 13% at lunch... last price 29.5c.. nice forward movement over the last few weeks. Not too far away now from its high of 32.5/33c a few months ago




Healthy trading - have the seemingly endless quantity of sellers in the 20's finally been broken?

30-04-2007 12:01 PM $0.295 10000 $2,950.000 Crossed 
30-04-2007 12:00 PM $0.280 13814 $3,867.920 
30-04-2007 12:00 PM $0.280 11186 $3,132.080 
30-04-2007 12:00 PM $0.280 13508 $3,782.240 
30-04-2007 12:00 PM $0.280 50000 $14,000.000 
30-04-2007 12:00 PM $0.280 40000 $11,200.000 
30-04-2007 12:00 PM $0.280 6000 $1,680.000 
30-04-2007 12:00 PM $0.275 75000 $20,625.000 
30-04-2007 12:00 PM $0.275 4306 $1,184.150


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (30 April 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> Healthy trading - have the seemingly endless quantity of sellers in the 20's finally been broken?
> 
> 30-04-2007 12:01 PM $0.295 10000 $2,950.000 Crossed
> 30-04-2007 12:00 PM $0.280 13814 $3,867.920
> ...




Actually the interesting scenario at present is that there is no panic selling,everybody is keeping their shares close to their wallets.......


----------



## explod (30 April 2007)

A close today at the current level ought to attract some deserved attention to this stock, IMHO.

Wealth to all.   I am not qualified to impart financial advice.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 April 2007)

Patersons have started coverage of the stock, finally!!!!

They rate it as one of the best speculative buys with an initial target of 40c

See report 

http://www.yilgarnmining.com.au/ASX/Australian Explorers Digest April 2007 excerpt.pdf

My work here is coming to fruition


----------



## ALFguy (30 April 2007)

Surely with the current buying, we should consider a 'buy the rumor' scenario?

But that write up by Patersons makes nice reading


----------



## Mozart56 (30 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Patersons have started coverage of the stock, finally!!!!
> 
> They rate it as one of the best speculative buys with an initial target of 40c
> 
> ...




40c valuation sounds very conservative next to your analysis YT.  I'd say the fruit is more likely to ripen north of 50c


----------



## spottygoose (30 April 2007)

Way to go YT a job well done.

And thank you for sharing your research with us as early as you did.


----------



## Dave31 (30 April 2007)

Sell side is bare!

I am surprised, and happy, to see it hit 32.5c! Alot of large sales going through today as well.


----------



## Fool (30 April 2007)

I am in on the gravy train @.305, thanks guys should have listen to you earlier. What do you guy think this will hit?? .50?


----------



## Brujo (30 April 2007)

I must confess I had nearly lost faith in this stock and consigned it to my "dogs" list.  Bought a small parcel of oppies a couple of months ago and was fairly well consigned to having done my cash.  But looking very good now. After all these years' involvement in the market, I still get surprised at how quickly an investment can turn around!


----------



## Sean K (30 April 2007)

Fool said:


> I am in on the gravy train @.305, thanks guys should have listen to you earlier. What do you guy think this will hit?? .50?



Why do you think it will hit 50, Fool? Need to explain these type of predictions here. Thanks! kennas


----------



## Fool (30 April 2007)

kennas said:


> Why do you think it will hit 50, Fool? Need to explain these type of predictions here. Thanks! kennas




Sorry am new to this forum and share trading, would oppies been a better buy than shares on this one??


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 April 2007)

Very close to all time high of 33c set back in January and the buying has just started IMO, looks like 20c will be a memory from now on, Carr Boyd should come out soon and then testwork results on Irwin Hills, finally drilling on Marilliana, 

I knew it was only a matter of time before YML got re-rated and I also knew that rather than it being an update on 1 of its 3 company making projects it was going to be a wild card ann like this, Patersons intiating coverage and rating it as 1 of the best speculative buys in the current explorers market

*Patersons attribute 40c to YML based on Carr Boyd alone,* should YML be able to get an offtake for Marriliana who knows what the updated valuation target could be


----------



## INORE (30 April 2007)

Cheers for all your posts so far YT.  Here's hoping for some slow and steady growth on this one over the coming months


----------



## Mozart56 (30 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *Patersons attribute 40c to YML based on Carr Boyd alone,* should YML be able to get an offtake for Marriliana who knows what the updated valuation target could be




Any thoughts on the logic behind the 40c valuation YT?  Seems that they have been more conservative than you, and haven't taken full account of phases 2, 3 and beyond.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 April 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> Any thoughts on the logic behind the 40c valuation YT?  Seems that they have been more conservative than you, and haven't taken full account of phases 2, 3 and beyond.




He's a broker/analyst so same logic behind putting a target of $95/lb for Uraniium in 2007 with $100/lb in 2008, CONSERVATISM to the MAX!


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (30 April 2007)

Lets not forget Paterson's position still remains *Speculative*.
But at least the market can read whats been stated on this thread.


----------



## Brujo (30 April 2007)

Fool said:


> Sorry am new to this forum and share trading, would oppies been a better buy than shares on this one??




Depends very much on your risk profile.  Spend 30c to pick up a fully paid share, price goes to 40c, you make 10c profit or 33% on your 30c investment.  Spend 5c to pick up 25c option, price goes to 40c, you make 10c or 200% profit on your 5c investment.  But the options expire 30 June so there is a time constraint there.  Price falls, you can lose the lot.  The fully paid share you can hold until the second coming.

Leverage/return versus risk.

The options give you leverage, either allowing you to place less capital in the trade to get a certain absolute level of return, or to get a higher absolute level of return for the same overall capital outlay.

If new to share trading, I guess it would be wise to sacrifice a bit of upside for security and avoid the options that have  such a short term to expiry, unless you fully understand and accept that risk of losing the whole investment if the price moves slightly against you at this late stage.


----------



## Fool (30 April 2007)

Brujo said:


> Depends very much on your risk profile.  Spend 30c to pick up a fully paid share, price goes to 40c, you make 10c profit or 33% on your 30c investment.  Spend 5c to pick up 25c option, price goes to 40c, you make 10c or 200% profit on your 5c investment.  But the options expire 30 June so there is a time constraint there.  Price falls, you can lose the lot.  The fully paid share you can hold until the second coming.
> 
> Leverage/return versus risk.
> 
> ...




Yeah thanks I thought that was the case and not know how to execute the order if the time run out could have been a problem, that’s why I went the shares. What % stop loss would guys recommend for this stock and others? Does your stop loss vary depending on the how volatile the stock is?


----------



## explod (30 April 2007)

There are many formulas and as many ideas on setting a stop loss.  I usually hold stock such as YML because, as aptly related by YT, it has good fundamentals.  I do also consider technical stops at times.  Hard to set one on YML as it has been fairly volatile of late.   Some would set a stop after today at .26 as this was the recent resistance highs which come to be regarded as support.  A look back over the chart for the past year os so validates this to some degree also.   Others would have a trailing stop of between 2.5 and 5% but due to the volatility could be a bit tight.  Lets face it today you have a 25% ramp which often attracts a considerable retracement the next day.   Normally shorter term traders would have sold off towards the close of trade but as volume (though up today) is still low in the normal course of general standards (so not many short term traders around) the stock may hold near this level.   Sooooo........this little is probably not much.   As stated I am a hold but I also like to hold my gains so would be out well before .26


----------



## coladuna (30 April 2007)

Finally a meaningful run since I started to hold. 
Glad that I remained faithful over the last 2-3 months. 
I was quite frustrated with the lack of volume recently, but things certainly turn around very quickly!
What would be the short-term prediction on YML now? 
I'm hoping this is not one of those one-off spikes that die down after a while. 
I bought in at 20.5 cents and sitting on a tidy profit now


----------



## Caliente (30 April 2007)

amen brother, amen ^_^

Big move today, I hope this spike lasts longer than the last one - which died and left YML stranded for months...


----------



## noirua (1 May 2007)

Was the 6 cent jump just realisation that YML had fallen too far, comments on being undervalued, or was it a bit more than that? Yilgarn have an interesting set of tenements and seem well set in contrast to the Aggro days. If I had a similar company I'd consider them as a useful asset.


----------



## toc_bat (1 May 2007)

i have been away from this board for long enough i suppose for most people to have forgotten my existence altogether, perhaps except for those i pissed off,

anyway i hung on to my YMLOs and am have come back mainly to thank YT just like a lot of other people on sharing his research with us wannabes,

thanks YT - im still oseas but one one day i WILL shout you a middie of the cheapest beer in the pub, i promise

see you all,  and thanks egen YT


----------



## Crash (1 May 2007)

Any chance that big option holders could be pushing this? Or is it all a result of the Pattersons rating?


----------



## explod (1 May 2007)

Yesterday, up 25%, volume rising the last few days but still very low in comparison to other active small caps.... and the selling is thinning out.  Looks like the good fundamental are being appreciated at last.    But I could be wrong, have been wrong before and will be wrong again.  JMHO


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (1 May 2007)

Question: Does Paterson's look after the YML account? Just curious, this was my first thought.....you see it fits cosy with the  june 07 options expiry.... 
ps: no big issue really


----------



## Bullion (1 May 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks to YT for all his valued research. I have been looking at YML for a long time, and been a (small) holder for a little. Being an absolute rookie this is the first real gain I have seen in my portfolio and I hope to hold for further gains


----------



## Mozart56 (1 May 2007)

Bullion said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to YT for all his valued research. I have been looking at YML for a long time, and been a (small) holder for a little. Being an absolute rookie this is the first real gain I have seen in my portfolio and I hope to hold for further gains




Well, the profit taking has well and truly kicked in.  Can anyone tell me whether the slide was generated by one seller or several?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 May 2007)

Looks to have been 1 seller offloading 550k shares, has completely smashed buy depth, oh well his loss,

Fundamentals have not changed and Carr Boy will be out soon to confirm this, little bit more patience, I personally am going to use any weakness as a buying opportunity


----------



## rico01 (1 May 2007)

OK! who just dumped 400 000 onto the market 
Thats no way to treat yur comrades We'll hav yur walk the plank whoever yu arrgh


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (1 May 2007)

Keep dumping I'll lap them up   

After waiting patiently for 2 months whats a week or two?

Maybe they are banking on a severe market correction between now and car boyd :


----------



## gregcourageous (1 May 2007)

Thanks for all your help YT - Truly appreciated! Quick question, is it often for the massive sales like this to go through when someone on the inside knows something we don't? I'm new to trading and trying to learn as much as possible, if it is rare then as far as I'm concerned its just sale time, the dude probably got done a the casino last night =) 
From what i understand from your research YML look to be quite powerful sooner rather than later. 

Thanks again. 

Greg.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (1 May 2007)

Well that didn't last long....

Seems alot of people know a bargin when they see one.

Anyone else planning to make a dump   Please :


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (1 May 2007)

I  still hold YT's enthusiasm for this share, no big deal  that the large lines went through, 'so what' at least its got liquidity in the daily trades.


----------



## Mozart56 (1 May 2007)

gregcourageous said:


> Thanks for all your help YT - Truly appreciated! Quick question, is it often for the massive sales like this to go through when someone on the inside knows something we don't? I'm new to trading and trying to learn as much as possible, if it is rare then as far as I'm concerned its just sale time, the dude probably got done a the casino last night =)
> From what i understand from your research YML look to be quite powerful sooner rather than later.
> 
> Thanks again.
> ...




This could have been an institutional investor - average price growth triggers an automatic sell of all the stock and reinvestment elsewhere.


----------



## INORE (1 May 2007)

It could also be someone that is happy turning perhaps an $80000 investment (400000*20c) into a $120000(400000*30c) investment within a 6 week period....


----------



## explod (1 May 2007)

Remember there has been considerable accumulation/consolidation of this stock for some time and a lot of people got in at about 29 to 30 cents back in January.  Some of them have been hanging on and sufferring since and see the current price as a chance to get out.   Soooo....,,,,,  be patient and dont' be buying above 29cents for the time being.  Topping up above the going price is not good topping up.         JMHO and any resemblance to truth or fact in my posts may be pure coincidence.   

Oh and for the record, I have purchased my issue at a lower level and the percentage in my portfolio is enough.


----------



## Mozart56 (1 May 2007)

explod said:


> Remember there has been considerable accumulation/consolidation of this stock for some time and a lot of people got in at about 29 to 30 cents back in January.  Some of them have been hanging on and sufferring since and see the current price as a chance to get out.   Soooo....,,,,,  be patient and dont' be buying above 29cents for the time being.  Topping up above the going price is not good topping up.         JMHO and any resemblance to truth or fact in my posts may be pure coincidence.
> 
> Oh and for the record, I have purchased my issue at a lower level and the percentage in my portfolio is enough.




Well the sellers have just appeared out of the woodwork.  Looks like a fresh wall at 36c... only an announcement will break.  Where these sellers come from I have no idea


----------



## explod (1 May 2007)

Obviously the content of my last post has gone over the top.   Wonder why we try to help sometimes.   JMHO and I am not qualified to give financial advice


----------



## Mozart56 (1 May 2007)

explod said:


> Obviously the content of my last post has gone over the top.   Wonder why we try to help sometimes.   JMHO and I am not qualified to give financial advice




I think we probably give ourselves too much credit for our influence  Can't help but feel frustrated sometimes when you are a "true believer".


----------



## INORE (1 May 2007)

YML plan drilling 40 holes at marrillana in mid may for JORC quantities.  Does anyone have an idea of how long it would take from start of drilling to ASX announcement of JORC resource?


----------



## explod (1 May 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> I think we probably give ourselves too much credit for our influence  Can't help but feel frustrated sometimes when you are a "true believer".




Credit not sought or taken.   In this business there is no place for emotion yet the market is driven by it.   Being able to recognise and measure it is the underlying foundation of technical analysis.   The fundamentals, of course, are the first consideration but a good knowledge of charting is a must if you want to have the edge.    My conclusion that there would be some selling around 29 cents is based on my understanding of market psychology as a statement of that fact for which no reward or pat on the back is sought.   I wish only to contribute and share so that we may learn more together.   To that end I urge you to keep throwing in your two bobs worth and we may draw in some others.      Cheers explod

All MHO and any semblance of fact probably coincidental


----------



## marklar (1 May 2007)

Does anyone have an intra-day chart for YML today? I'd be fascinated to see how the dip "looked".

m.


----------



## gregcourageous (1 May 2007)




----------



## desyner (1 May 2007)

i sold 
(dumped) 400 000 exactly today,  bought them all yesterday.

question: if i had not bought them what would have been the result.


----------



## explod (1 May 2007)

desyner said:


> i sold
> (dumped) 400 000 exactly today,  bought them all yesterday.
> 
> question: if i had not bought them what would have been the result.




If what you say is correct, probably very little.  1,500,000 yesterday,  1.100,000 would probably have taken the price to where it finished today.  Those holding for the longer term on fundamentals will not be effected in the least.  It is worth noting that todays close was at the high close set back in January so the price should (I say should) hold around thise level


----------



## desyner (1 May 2007)

your correct, very little this time, but it does go to show what one punter can do to the charts, gossip etc on his or her whim.


----------



## rico01 (1 May 2007)

desyner said:


> i sold
> (dumped) 400 000 exactly today,  bought them all yesterday.
> 
> question: if i had not bought them what would have been the result.




How's your account holding up there? Doesn't look like you made too much money on that deal! Looking at the course of trades over the last two days:


----------



## nizar (1 May 2007)

rico01 said:


> How's your account holding up there? Doesn't look like you made too much money on that deal! Looking at the course of trades over the last two days:




LOL yeh i know.......
Not exactly something i would post on a public forum! 
(and wats with the 100characters a post thing??)


----------



## BradK (1 May 2007)

That is some admission there deysner. You dropped about $12,000 for your trading account???? Yeah... the 100 charactres thing... .......


----------



## explod (2 May 2007)

desyner said:


> your correct, very little this time, but it does go to show what one punter can do to the charts, gossip etc on his or her whim.




Goes to show that punters in fact have no effect on a good stock.   It would appear that cold feet set in.   Proper research takes away doubt and leads to success in the market.   YT's contibution is excellent but in spite of that you have to do your own research, (Warren Buffet's mantra, read one of his books) which I notice is reinforced time and again on these forums


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 May 2007)

desyner said:


> i sold
> (dumped) 400 000 exactly today,  bought them all yesterday.
> 
> question: if i had not bought them what would have been the result.




Am surprised at this,

Were you day trading it? ie you couldn't afford to hold the position? With Carr Boyd due out early May and well its early May you'd think you would have given it a week or so


----------



## desyner (3 May 2007)

I bought as a short term hold after reading YT's posts.
Tuesday morning the price was only heading one way so rather than getting stuck with a unsaleable volume of shares i sold whilst the buy volume was still there. profit was 3456 i did sell 50000 on open.


----------



## crombo97 (3 May 2007)

Im in today at 28.5c
I missed the boat last week grrrr
but ill catch the last part of the ride 
Hopefully not long till Carr Boyd


----------



## Mozart56 (3 May 2007)

crombo97 said:


> Im in today at 28.5c
> I missed the boat last week grrrr
> but ill catch the last part of the ride
> Hopefully not long till Carr Boyd




"Last art of the ride" - I'm hoping we haven't even had the first part of the ride yet.  Optimisitically I'm hoping that there will be 3 rides as news on each of the big 3 is presented in the coming weeks/months.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 May 2007)

I will be very surprised if YML is under $1 come year end,

Why?

Well look at *BCI* it has 60m shares on issue and has today risen to $1.37 Mkt Cap = $80m+ on news of a discovered iron ore channel that avgs 10m thick grading 57% Fe from near surface,

In contrast YML has a 30Mt estimate that will soon be jorc'd (if drilling goes right) and two other Nickel JORC soon to be in production projects and has 60m shares + 20m options yet sits at 28c,

The re-rating will come as the mkt appreciates its projects and I believe 1 re-rating is around the coner re Carr Boyd Feasibility study


----------



## ALFguy (3 May 2007)

In their end of year (2006) quarterly, Carr Boyd is mentioned as having an in-ground value of about $400m based on LME nickel and copper as at 16th Jan 2007.

Given they expect to upgrade most of the inferred to indicated and the increase in both nickel and copper prices, the announcement is likely to show a JORC resource of over half a billion $.

Even with only a 51% interest, that alone should justify an sp in excess of $1.

I expect FS no later than end of next week so certainly wouldn't be selling now.


----------



## Mozart56 (3 May 2007)

ALFguy said:


> In their end of year (2006) quarterly, Carr Boyd is mentioned as having an in-ground value of about $400m based on LME nickel and copper as at 16th Jan 2007.
> 
> Given they expect to upgrade most of the inferred to indicated and the increase in both nickel and copper prices, the announcement is likely to show a JORC resource of over half a billion $.
> 
> ...




Well, if no re-rating then we will just have to accept a dividend of 80c/share on the YML's profts .. I can live with that


----------



## bvbfan (4 May 2007)

I would be careful with the option expiry only a little while away, admittedly only about 11million options on issue but I've noticed in various companies with share prices close to the expiry price that the share price drops leading into the expiry of the options as holders sell shares to exercise options.

Still watching these though and the options


----------



## Caliente (4 May 2007)

"but I've noticed in various companies with share prices close to the expiry price that the share price drops leading into the expiry of the options as holders sell shares to exercise options."

good point bvbfan, when is the expiry date?


----------



## Brujo (4 May 2007)

30 June 2007.  Refer to their previous 3B.  Easy enough to find out.  

Don'te blinded by in-situ value of minerals.

It's worth nothing if it can't be extracted economically.


----------



## bvbfan (4 May 2007)

bvbfan said:


> share prices close to the expiry price




oops just realised my mistake
it should say exercise price not expiry price....I  blame the time of night


----------



## Crash (4 May 2007)

3 veiws of a secret said:


> Question: Does Paterson's look after the YML account? Just curious, this was my first thought.....you see it fits cosy with the  june 07 options expiry....
> ps: no big issue really




Interesting, in the disclaimer for the quarterly report it suggests that the competent person who provided information for the report was a Mr Paterson.  Coincidence?


----------



## insidertrading (4 May 2007)

bvbfan said:


> oops just realised my mistake
> it should say exercise price not expiry price....I  blame the time of night




Is there any instances when share price goes beyond the option exercise price?
 sorry for the newb question


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 May 2007)

Crash said:


> Interesting, in the disclaimer for the quarterly report it suggests that the competent person who provided information for the report was a Mr Paterson.  Coincidence?




Collin Paterson is a director and all round nice guy, no connection to Paterson securities,

Re Options, all I can say is we'll wait and see, I made a fortune on JMSO and HLXO both with less than 2 months till expiry, so again I say we'll wait and see


----------



## Crash (4 May 2007)

Thanks YT for the clarification - just coincidence.  Just noticed the surname and spelling when I looked over that report again last night.  Have a feeling its going to be a good day......but I have been wrong before.


----------



## Brujo (4 May 2007)

insidertrading said:


> Is there any instances when share price goes beyond the option exercise price?
> sorry for the newb question




?? 

An option's exercise price will normally be set at a level equal or above the current share pricee.  

Options would rarely get exercised if the share price never exceeded the option price! The company would normally be aiming to get it's share price above the exercise price so it can either reap the exercise cash, or so the holders (often directors and execs) can get a benefit from their options.

Ultimately the share price will have little relationship to the exercise price of the option, though, once the issue of the options is done and dusted.  Witness Bannermans 6.67c options, with the shares now at $3.35 or so!


----------



## insidertrading (4 May 2007)

Brujo said:


> ??
> 
> An option's exercise price will normally be set at a level equal or above the current share pricee.
> 
> ...




Thx Brujo... 
Guess I need to do more reading on option/warrant etc  
this min 100 chars thingy is really annoying IMO


----------



## Brujo (4 May 2007)

insidertrading said:


> Thx Brujo...
> Guess I need to do more reading on option/warrant etc
> this min 100 chars thingy is really annoying IMO




Yes, it surprises me how little options are generally understood (although I must confess I've never bothered to get much into warrants and derivatives like them).  Once the principle is understood, they are reasonably simple to understand and can be a very powerful trading medium.

My very first trade in modern times was an option spread on Government interest bearing bonds.  I entered into it on the advice of the broker and then spent approximately 2 days trying to understand exactly what it was I had entered into!!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 May 2007)

Guys you're really overcomplicating YMLO, these aren't a hybrid/derivative/warrant type security, there just simple options,

Buying 1 YMLO gives you the right but not the obligation to acquire 1 YML at 25c simple

So if you think that Carr Boyd will live up to Patersons expectations (and mine) in that it will be worth about 40c to YML, 

then those YML are worth 40c-25c= 15c

Of course if YML sits at 25c then YMLO= 0c

Keep it simple guys


----------



## alankew (4 May 2007)

YT anything to be read into the fact that there are no buyers of the options this morning and i presume you expect the options to be significantly higher before expiry date-in this current situation(short dated)is it best to exercise them before they expire.Not after advice just your opinion.Thanks


----------



## ALFguy (4 May 2007)

Options sound simple enough, but I've never understood the trading I see.

For example, someone just bought 20k ops at 7.9c - why, when the heads on offer are cheaper right now?


----------



## Ruprect (4 May 2007)

Leverage, ability to purchase a great deal more shares for the same outlay. Benefit is, if the sp surges, you get a much greater profit. If it doesnt, come the end of June, you could be left with nothing. No point exercising an option when the share can be purchased cheaper on market. Options are much riskier, but the rewards can be amazing.

Purchase at 7.9cents, you are backing the horse that says that YML will be worth more than 32.9cents before expiry (in this case June)


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 May 2007)

alankew said:


> YT anything to be read into the fact that there are no buyers of the options this morning and i presume you expect the options to be significantly higher before expiry date-in this current situation(short dated)is it best to exercise them before they expire.Not after advice just your opinion.Thanks




Mr Market doesn't believe their value,

Just like JMSO, I was lucky enough to buy another 250k@ 1.5c about 1 week before they ran as there were no buyers, I sold that lot a 10c a week later,

High risk but very very high reward

I'd wait for Carr Boyd, see what mkt takes the YML SP to and see what you can sell your YMLO at and decide then


----------



## Bullion (6 May 2007)

What can we make of the seller at 36c wanting to offload 1,000,000 shares? Someone with big pockets wanting to keep SP down, or just someone who has accumulated a hell of a lot cheap and wanting to take profit?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 May 2007)

Bullion said:


> What can we make of the seller at 36c wanting to offload 1,000,000 shares? Someone with big pockets wanting to keep SP down, or just someone who has accumulated a hell of a lot cheap and wanting to take profit?




Its the same capper who was their in Jan, YET WHEN THE BUYERS STARTED GETTING TOO CLOSE THE SELL ORDER VANISHED,

Think about it, if you wanted to offload 1M shares in a company like YML would you put up 1 single order? No because it would convince buyers there is no need to bid up the price as there will always be large supply around 36c and would scare sellers into dropping their order below 36c as there is a very slim chance that the buyers will break through,

With Carr Boyd fs due out very soon (my guess this week or next at the absolute latest) I expect the SP to test 40c (per Pato's conservative valuation) lets see what the capper errr I mean seller does when the bids start to rise again


----------



## Bullion (6 May 2007)

Thanks YT that's what I thought, just wanted to get a confirmation... I believe there was another seller there earlier in the week to make it a 2mill share wall. 

Hopefully you're right and he disappears!


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (7 May 2007)

In response to the million line @ 36 cents it's no big deal....it was interesting last week that somebody decided to bait the buyers by putting down 10K parcels in the sell  sector I think from 30 cents to 35 cents.....the sceince of selling=logic and emotions......


----------



## INORE (7 May 2007)

I imagine that after a positive announcement to mine carr-boyd comes thru, it could take a few days or more for that info to filter through/sink in to any new investors and then perhaps we'll get a real idea of what the market thinks YML is worth.


----------



## Mozart56 (7 May 2007)

INORE said:


> I imagine that after a positive announcement to mine carr-boyd comes thru, it could take a few days or more for that info to filter through/sink in to any new investors and then perhaps we'll get a real idea of what the market thinks YML is worth.




Depends on just how good the announce is. A $200M NPV could see it move very quickly!  Anyone care to estimate what the NPV is likley to be?  By all accounts the mine appears to be going ahead.


----------



## INORE (7 May 2007)

I think YT came up with a figure 4 or 5 pages ago which was around the 200-300 mark.  

As far as the delayed price goes...I noticed YT mentioned RML's nickel project.  They announced on 7th of march but their SP didnt rise rapidly till about mid april...That seems to be a huge delay...does anyone know why this happened and if the same principle might apply to YML?  cheers.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (7 May 2007)

The question is will they make a trading halt before announcing the results or just float it out there and watch the vultures fight over the scraps


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 May 2007)

Hmmm interest has slowly but surely been building the last few days,

I'd love to see that 1m sell order at 36c get nibbled at to see if it fair dinkum, my guess is it'll get pulled shortly afterwards


----------



## Ants (8 May 2007)

LOL I was just thinking that, and came here to see if anyone mentioned anything about it?


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (8 May 2007)

I think he's just put it there to entice everyone to place sells underneath it in fear of not getting a sale when if an announcement comes. Prob the same person who is buying up now.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (8 May 2007)

Has anyone also noticed that every single buy has been at the same time in groups of 40000 shares at market price, as if this is not been manipulated and accumulated by that guy with the 1000000 sell


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 May 2007)

Hmmm tend to agree guys,

Theres no way on a stock like YML if you had 1m and wanted out you'd put up an order in that manner, no way, theres just not enough volume/liquidity

I see no other logical reason than it being a capper

When Carr Boyd comes out I'd expect to see a strong run, on my calcs

600kt's @ 1.4%Ni + 0.5%Cu has an In Ground Value of $500m

Assume 50% profit margin for toll treatment and you get project NPV close to $250m, 51% for YML = $125m or 5x YML's current mkt cap


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (8 May 2007)

yeah i tentativly put my holding for sale past that 1000000 but if we get a trading halt im sure the buy side will spike unbelievably high before evening out a little, just wish i had bought more at a lower price i just cant bring myself to pay 34 c : 

My prediction is a max price of between 75-80 if its a good announcement, especiall when VMS spikes to 62 c on the back of nothing


----------



## gringokonyo (8 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> When Carr Boyd comes out I'd expect to see a strong run, on my calcs
> 
> 600kt's @ 1.4%Ni + 0.5%Cu has an In Ground Value of $500m
> 
> Assume 50% profit margin for toll treatment and you get project NPV close to $250m, 51% for YML = $125m or 5x YML's current mkt cap




YT, I reckon that the 50% profit margin for the toll treatment is probably quite a bit more than what it may cost YML.  I read a couple of weeks ago in the SMH that the average cost in Australia for Nickel treatment is about $6.50AUD per lb or about $14,300 AUD per tonne.  Not sure how much YML will have to pay a third party on top of this amount for processing, but I hope it's not another $16,000 per tonne! (based on current Nickel price of about $60K AUD per tonne).     Still, better to be conservative estimating returns.


----------



## motion (8 May 2007)

well the 1000,000 shares have been broken  !! .. hmmm they only bought 500 shares....well this has just jumped... will be interesting to watch, i wounder if he will pull some or they will all go...


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (8 May 2007)

36 BEEN TESTED !!!!!!

Lets see whats happens from here, the sell side is one of the thinnest ive ever seen.


----------



## ALFguy (8 May 2007)

1mil seller getting hit and hasn't been pulled  

That's very strange, but if it gets chomped up, it'll show considerable strength.


----------



## Ruprect (8 May 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> 36 BEEN TESTED !!!!!!
> 
> Lets see whats happens from here, the sell side is one of the thinnest ive ever seen.




Tested by just 500 shares. Did someone buy at market? or is our friend on 1 million shares trying to boost the sp?

You are right though, still a very thin sell side which is promising.


----------



## hypnotic (8 May 2007)

More sellings lining up before the 1 Million order... now  

I was waiting for some interesting reaction then.....

Damn didn't really get to see the 1 million pull back at all, maybe it is genuine  

Hypnotic


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (8 May 2007)

Maybe instead of pulling the 1000000 off he simply placed a few under it and started accumulating again?


----------



## Mozart56 (8 May 2007)

Ruprect said:


> Tested by just 500 shares. Did someone buy at market? or is our friend on 1 million shares trying to boost the sp?
> 
> You are right though, still a very thin sell side which is promising.




Wow - SP is doing some very strange things at the moment.  Anyone with some greater visibility out there have any idea what is happening?  Is it the same buyer and seller playing games?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 May 2007)

gringokonyo said:


> YT, I reckon that the 50% profit margin for the toll treatment is probably quite a bit more than what it may cost YML.  I read a couple of weeks ago in the SMH that the average cost in Australia for Nickel treatment is about $6.50AUD per lb or about $14,300 AUD per tonne.  Not sure how much YML will have to pay a third party on top of this amount for processing, but I hope it's not another $16,000 per tonne! (based on current Nickel price of about $60K AUD per tonne).     Still, better to be conservative estimating returns.




So current Ni price = $24 USD lb = $30 AUD lb, per your figures nickel treatement = $6.50 lb add another 100% for toll treatment cost = $13 lb Margin Still = $17 lb ie greater than 50%, the total treatment cost can jump to alot more than $15 lb and still be a 50% margin because don't forget the Copper Credits!

Also guys 500 shares were bought at 36c, hardly the sort of buying that would scare a capper into selling

What will be interesting is if all of a sudden the order magically rounds up to or greater than 1 million, that will be a claer signal its a capper as somehow being just under 1m isn't the same as being 1m or bigger


----------



## Bullion (8 May 2007)

Maybe this guy is reading the forums and toying with us to see what our reactions are... Playing us like puppets!  

What is the likelyhood of going into a Trading halt vs just issuing the ann?


----------



## ALFguy (8 May 2007)

Certainly having the effect of scaring a few weak holders....tut tut.
Apart from the 1mil seller, there's really very little on offer.

My only worry is that there seems to be a fair few on this site with high expectations of the next ann rocketing the price. If this doesn't happen in the short term, we could see a pull back - as per previous announcements.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (8 May 2007)

Indeed there is risk but at least carr boyd was a operating nickle mine back when prices were low shows that the potential is indeed better than a few holes in the ground. On top of that it has good press which very spec stocks generally don't get.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (8 May 2007)

PS dont forget there aint much green out there today. YML is one of the few stocks that isn't going backward.


----------



## TheAbyss (8 May 2007)

I might buy those 30k units just to leave it there by itself. It would be worth it to see that parcel sitting there as next cab off the rank.

Any one want to go me halves in the rest?


----------



## gregcourageous (8 May 2007)

Drop the bomb!! it will certainly stop the rest of us wondering. Hey i don't understand why anyone would want to cap the shares, whats the benefit of doing so? Wouldn't old mate holding the 1 mil want to to go up as quick as possible for a quick sale? What happens if ann comes out, he is off getting a coffee and all his 1 mil get snapped up??? Unlucky?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 May 2007)

Its confusing but here's my thinking

1. 1m shares in a company like YML is a very large holding, so whoever it is you'd think they knew there stuff to punt so large on such a small cap undiscovered stock

2. The same sell order was there in January and at 36c all though it pulled

3. If you were seriously looking to exist such a large position you wouldn't do it like that

Why would somone want to cap the stock? Well look how thin the sell depth i, if it weren't for that order it would be even thinner, so its a sure way to accumualte more at a price below 36c


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (8 May 2007)

I agree and chances are they are a substancial holder with alot more than 1000000 shares in holding, I choose to see this as a good sign.

Has to have been almost two weeks now since directors buying


----------



## Mozart56 (8 May 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> I agree and chances are they are a substancial holder with alot more than 1000000 shares in holding, I choose to see this as a good sign.
> 
> Has to have been almost two weeks now since directors buying




Well. let's hope it is not Directors selling...  would be very surpirised as there is no history of any director selling a single share to my knowledge.


----------



## INORE (8 May 2007)

desyner said:


> i sold
> (dumped) 400 000 exactly today,  bought them all yesterday.
> 
> question: if i had not bought them what would have been the result.




perhaps it is Desyner messing with our heads again....
Desyner....have you any thoughts or comment on the 1000000 @ 36c...?


----------



## motion (9 May 2007)

Seems YML is having some action now... and the million share person is slowly breaking down ... I wounder if it's the same person as they where all bought at the same time... 12:08pm ? ... any thoughts ?


----------



## ALFguy (9 May 2007)

The 1mil seller being tested again. Might have to consider it's a genuine order or that they are willing to sell a % at that price before pulling.

That said, surely you wouldn't let the order sit there in case it got hit by a big buy - so I'm leaning towards it being genuine 

Edit: 100k bid at 35c - looking like games now.


----------



## Dave31 (9 May 2007)

Its only has 10,000 shares taken out of it. no big deal just yet. If you really want to scare weak people into selling you'd let it take a few hits so people think its genuine.

Either way, Let the story unfold


----------



## INORE (9 May 2007)

I feel that this is just someone trying to stir some interest...all of a sudden theres an order to buy 100,000 @ 35c....next buy 32.5c   Why?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 May 2007)

Looks like he's not budging, well its better he gets cleared now than have him sell into the run!

Carr Boyd where art thou?


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (9 May 2007)

So Y_T are you planning to sell your holding at release of news if positive or hold medium to long term and pick up bigger gains in long term.

I'm still undecided might bail at first then pick up again as it meanders down before mariana news

(that is if it doesn't start a PDN like trend of continual small but constant gains


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 May 2007)

The order at 12.08 that traded up to 36c Cross Traded!

Majority of the buy order was at 35-35.5c with the last 9k trading at 36c being a cross trade

Very interesting


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (9 May 2007)

can someone expalin what a cross trade is, there is obviously somethig fishy with the .36 sell.

Bloody 100 character thing, Joe blow get rid of it


----------



## marklar (9 May 2007)

INORE said:


> I feel that this is just someone trying to stir some interest...all of a sudden theres an order to buy 100,000 @ 35c....next buy 32.5c   Why?



The options aren't moving at all, I would have thought that they would be tracking closer to 10c as we're chomping through 35c/36c.  A sign of games being played, or just too close to expiry?

m.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 May 2007)

marklar said:


> The options aren't moving at all, I would have thought that they would be tracking closer to 10c as we're chomping through 35c/36c.  A sign of games being played, or just too close to expiry?
> 
> m.




Wait till 36c get cleared,

HLXO JMSO all were the same didn't move much until big volume days then Karboom, be patient and wait for Carr Boyd


----------



## INORE (9 May 2007)

My theory.  For now it seems to be working in the holders favour as the price does appear to be moving BUT after a spike from an announcement i feel that the 1000000 plus holder is going to offload...and i am sure that after a few more legit buys come in he will move his 36c package up the ladder some more....well...thats what i would do


----------



## Mozart56 (9 May 2007)

marklar said:


> The options aren't moving at all, I would have thought that they would be tracking closer to 10c as we're chomping through 35c/36c.  A sign of games being played, or just too close to expiry?
> 
> m.




How about this for a theory - 

The trader holds a pile of options and trading his/her own shares to increase the options strike price before the dump the options then retract the heads? Only problem is that the oppies haven't moved.  If we see more cross trades then this could be possibility?  Thoughts?

Of course it could just be an insto moving funds around too


----------



## ta2693 (9 May 2007)

If he is really want to sell 1m shares, he should not display his intention.If I were him I will sell my position silently, otherwise I can not get the best result.YML is not very liquid share. If he is a professional trader, he should know this. I think he must be a person think YML worth at least 36c. His logic is like this, If you want it, pay 36c, If you do not want it, he does not really care.because he is very confident that YML worth at least 36 cents. It is another way to confirm the value of YML.
so I bet he will not sell below 36c. no need to worry. I still hold.


----------



## motion (9 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> The order at 12.08 that traded up to 36c Cross Traded!




Thanks ..YT.. Nice to see a few of us are keeping an eye on this one... I'm sure the report will hit soon....


----------



## Bullion (9 May 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> can someone expalin what a cross trade is, there is obviously somethig fishy with the .36 sell.
> 
> Bloody 100 character thing, Joe blow get rid of it




I'd also like to know what a cross trade is? Can anyone elaborate? Pretty please... 100 characters... nearly there...


----------



## gunditrader (9 May 2007)

Not sure about the term cross trade. However I think it refers to the order for 37,000 shares placed at market price at 12:08. Therefore the 3-4 sellers each had there selling price and in order for the buyer to get 37,000 YML he had to buy them at their offered prices of 35 35.5 and 36. 

Let me know if I'm wrong.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 May 2007)

Bullion said:


> I'd also like to know what a cross trade is? Can anyone elaborate? Pretty please... 100 characters... nearly there...




I know the answer but if you search this forum thou shall find.....this ASF forum trader states it well.....
"a xt trade is simply when a broker has both the buyer and the seller. It can be either a pre-organised trade (as in one broker says to another broker i have 50T BHP to buy here is anyone a seller, they find a seller and they cross the stock) and then the operator puts the crossing through the market. The other one it can be is where a client of the firm is in the screen already buying stock and then the same firm gets a seller but for not the same volume as the buyer is looking for, thats when (if you worked on a trading floor) you would here the broker say to the operator "just hit the screen" ie, the seller trades to the buyer and whoever has more to work stays in the screen with the residual.

And no they dont have to tell the client is a cross trade, only if on the other side is the firms P book. Often they will though to see if the clients are ongoing sellers to try and get more business. XT's are what every broker looks for, getting the brokerage on both sides of the trade."

And show moves on......


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 May 2007)

Yep 3 views is correct, its a trade within a broker, 

Whats interesting is that he is first sell now,

ie weak sellers appear to have dried up in that there aren't too many willing to sell below 36c!

And the buyers are happy to pop up at 34-35c!

I expect buying on Carr boyd feasibility to easily clear 36c and re-rate the stock to the level of potential producer with a sh-it load of spec appeal given Marilliana and Irwin Hills!


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (9 May 2007)

Carr Boyd report is running quite late now, its almost two weeks past the end of April which they have been saying in numerous announcements.

Last directors buy was 5th of Feb so its been way more than two weeks we are def clear for a price sensitive announcement


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 May 2007)

Why are these 100k buyers paying 34c and 35c? It smells of accumulation!

Wouldn't you sit back at 32c? top of the line? Why pay up surely the 1mil selling at 36c won't let it go through

Unless of course you know that the 1mil sell will get pulled soon,

I still think its a capper who's accumlating


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 May 2007)

Someone just bought 400k opies at 8c!

Someone else has also exercised 140k opies at 25c to convert it to shares, getting ready for Carr Boyd no doubt


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 May 2007)

See this is what I'm talking about, if you had 10k share why would you line up behind a 970k wall at 36c? Why not just sell at 35c?

Something is up, it looks to me as if someone is trying to add to the wall to get it back up to 1mil


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (9 May 2007)

Im lined up behind the wall simply so that if there is a trading halt and buy side goes very high i have first dips on selling at open of trading.

For this to work i am banking on the 1000000 dissapearing at time of halt and then a large price spike on reinstatement of trading, which happens so often as day traders pick up early hoping for a continued run.

Down side is if it does run higher after initial open I lose out


----------



## motion (9 May 2007)

Well there is now an order at 37c will be interesting to see if this go's through.... funny it happened when trade finished....


----------



## rico01 (9 May 2007)

Looks like at the close half of the sell @ 36 c  will be taken up in the end of day auction.........................I think!


----------



## motion (9 May 2007)

wow it's just about gone... so we might see a trading holt tomorrowthis is very interesting....... anyone else catch this ??


----------



## ALFguy (9 May 2007)

Nice close, but very confusing. What does everyone make of the fact that someone was happy to offload $360k if the sp is likely to go higher?


----------



## gregcourageous (9 May 2007)

motion said:


> Well there is now an order at 37c will be interesting to see if this go's through.... funny it happened when trade finished....




No Chance, just someone trying to ramp things up surely?

YT the way i understand this capping thing is that old mate with 1mil shares wants more, but no one is willing to really sell large amounts for under 36 cents, he is hoping big holders who aren't willing to gamble on carrboyd dump their holding at .35 because they don't want to be in the que behind 1m, old mate million drops a few more bombs and what a beauty, his capping works a treat, is that correct??? 
1 million shares is 16% of whats available which is a massive holding, correct?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 May 2007)

OMG!

Did you see the buyers just sitting and waiting!

That was crazy, absolutley crazy, 700k bought at 36c!

That seller is all but gone, he was genuine, unbelievable!


----------



## Sean K (9 May 2007)

ALFguy said:


> Nice close, but very confusing. What does everyone make of the fact that someone was happy to offload $360k if the sp is likely to go higher?



Looks like the 1m seller wasn't a capper and a couple of punters were willing to take the stock. I can't draw any conclusions from that.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 May 2007)

kennas said:


> Looks like the 1m seller wasn't a capper and a couple of punters were willing to take the stock. I can't draw any conclusions from that.




You can draw something huge from what just happened, buyers were waiting of screen No Doubt about it,

They were waiting off screen and once a few orders looked like they would buy 36c the orders pilled on, 

Someones watching YML closely, 

Look at the sell depth, once 36c is cleared and I have a feeling there's plenty of buyers waiting off screen, 

Will find out if this was Pato's buying


----------



## mrWoodo (9 May 2007)

For all we know, he could have been accumulating for the past few months between 20-22c. Offloading at 36 and pocketing 160k for 2 months work!


----------



## Sean K (9 May 2007)

Nice cup and handle. Actually finished at 36 today, not seen on this chart, so even better. Should finish cup and handle breakout at 40 cents. 

On that close will gap up in the morning I think. Good for current holders!!

Not me.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 May 2007)

Today YML closed at an all time high, 700k bought at 36c an all time high and I found out that it was Pato's buying

700k at 36c = $180k 

Tomorrow should see some interesting action


----------



## stoxclimber (9 May 2007)

What's $72,000 between friends?

With that much snapped up, looks   good   for   the   open   tomorrow!


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 May 2007)

mrWoodo said:


> For all we know, he could have been accumulating for the past few months between 20-22c. Offloading at 36 and pocketing 160k for 2 months work!




Mr Woodo I think your *spot on * in fact, I think this trader was reeling in the shares @ 19 cents circa and with all the talk of Carr Boyd the punter took his profit.It doesn't matter if its 10K or 100K or 1million being bought or sold - who really cares. Every person on this forum is assuming Carr Boyd is going to bring home the beans (which it might do), but also it might not. 
There are many spec stocks that have been gambled on, some punters have been burnt (I have been one of them in the past), but I also think the fun-dal-mentals of YML have a positive slant. I'm happy to focus on the announcement, perhaps I'm too cautious but who cares. Plus I did say previously that the 1 million line was no big issue I feel content with my comment @ close of play.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 May 2007)

I have a feeling that the pre-open buying tomorrow will be big,

And 3 Views I will be very surprised if Carr Boyds NPV is less than $150m, YML can earn up to 90% of that = $135m that would = $1.70ish

Plenty of upside mate,

And Marilliana, I've gone on and on about it but just wait and see, by the end of this year I expect Marilliana to have taken YML to $1+


----------



## Fool (9 May 2007)

I feel good about tomorrow as well.

I think Paterson's rating has done good things for this share.

Will be interesting to see if the SP holds it's ground though, there are enough people who will have doubled their money on this one & will be more then happy to get out while the going is good (ie, that 1mil @ .36).

I am going to hold for the long term though. Will set my stop losses and forget about YML for 12 months 

Thanks again YT for all your analysis!


----------



## motion (10 May 2007)

Good Morning Guys, 

Well looks like it's going to be an interesting day... There are already some big orders in for YML this morning and looks like it will clean out the rest of the 36c if they go through... So this will be an very interesting morning if they are not pulled....

lets see what happens..... = ....


----------



## Crash (10 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> And Marilliana, I've gone on and on about it but just wait and see, by the end of this year I expect Marilliana to have taken YML to $1+




Is that on its own irrespective of Carr Boyd?  

I am going to get the slow clap going for the CB report, feel free to join in.   

Glad to see the Million pretty much wiped off by this a.m.


----------



## Fool (10 May 2007)

Only one more order of 25k shares and the .36 sell order will disapeer.

Once they are gone, it does not leave much in the way on offer:

0.380 20,000   1 
0.400 37,427   3 
0.450 19,500   1 
0.730 20,000   1 
0.900 20,000   1


----------



## Crash (10 May 2007)

150,000 in buy orders @.36 just disappeared - definitely some jockeying before the gates open this morning.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 May 2007)

My gut tells me some large off screen buys will sewwp at the last moment, lets wait and see shall we


----------



## motion (10 May 2007)

YT You where right .... it's like watching money growing on a tree....seems to be alot of interest this morning with the price rising before opening...


----------



## Bullion (10 May 2007)

Well there we go, opened at 40c!

Some people still buying at 40 too which looks promising. Anyone's thoughts on how the day will progress? I'm fearing sellers coming in and taking profit...


----------



## Fool (10 May 2007)

Like I said previously I plan on holding this one for the long term - it's only going to go upwards, there might be some profit taking on the way but that won't make any difference in the long term.

Look at the spread of shares, 75% of the shares are owned by the one group of people - it's being held tightly!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 May 2007)

Bullion said:


> Well there we go, opened at 40c!
> 
> Some people still buying at 40 too which looks promising. Anyone's thoughts on how the day will progress? I'm fearing sellers coming in and taking profit...




So what let them take profits, if your fearing sell and take profits too, YML has now begun to re-rate itself as a potential producer,

Gone are the days where I had to on my own wave the flag for them, now Patersons are covering it and they rate as one of their best spec buys, Pato analysts have told me once the feasibility is released YML will become a buy, not a speculative buy

Hartleys are also following it,

I don't care what the mkt does today, analysts and brokers who aren't weak are now covering this stock, so its Multi Hundred Million dollar assets will get appreciated soon


----------



## Mozart56 (10 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> So what let them take profits, if your fearing sell and take profits too, YML has now begun to re-rate itself as a potential producer,
> 
> Gone are the days where I had to on my own wave the flag for them, now Patersons are covering it and they rate as one of their best spec buys, Pato analysts have told me once the feasibility is released YML will become a buy, not a speculative buy
> 
> ...




I'm with you YT.  I first bought this stock December 05 and have been a believer since then.  Managed to scoop a bundle up at 13c.  I'm not selling yet. That Fe ground has the potential too see its value rise exponentially.  This has been a long time coming... and worth the wait, but the best is yet to come.


----------



## noirua (10 May 2007)

As I missed selling out on another stock, I just couldn't resist the temptation to sell for a second time, as I regard this stock as a cut-and-run situation. Hope it goes on up and you make big bucks and i regret selling - Good Luck


----------



## Bullion (10 May 2007)

Thanks YT. The temptation to let go and be happy with the profit is high. But I do see the point in holding for longer. And I think the days trading so far is giving me a lot more confidence. 

Being a rookie like me is scary when you see bigger numbers in your account


----------



## Brujo (10 May 2007)

There has to be a buck to be made in those options at the moment, for anyone game enough to punt on options with only 7 weeks left to expiry!


----------



## Caliente (10 May 2007)

YML punching well above its weight this morning...
+14% atm, albeit on moderate volume.

Small-medium players are getting settled in, but given YML's past history of handling spikes, I'm predicting a significant see-sawing on the price action, ending the day with a leg up...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 May 2007)

Just a reminder on YML's fundamentla analysis, I am happy to have people poke any holes they like in my research but I think even the most sceptical would have to agree YML is seriously undervalued,


*YML Fundamental Analysis*​
*Mkt Structure*
*Shares * 
60m + 20m 25c 30/6/07 options
Fully Diluted Mkt Cap 
@20c = $12m 
@30c = $24m
 @40c = $32m Current
@50c = $40m 
@$1 = $80m Target
*
Cash*
$4.5m + $5m if options are exercised

*Projects*
*1. Rose Dam*
Used this Gold project to generate $6.6m in cash, good cash cow and shows management knows how to get a project going

*2. Irwin Hills*_ JV YML-40% MRE-60%, Nickel, In W.A._ 
*JORC 20Mt@ 1%Ni (Nickel) + 0.12%Co (Colbat)*
High levels of Chloride so having trouble getting MRE to agree to Toll Treatment at its Murrin-Murrin Plant, although its Laterite Nickel its not that bad as MRE is the Laterite King!
MRE stated in their last Qtrly that "Preliminary mining studies are underway to determine the viability of direct trucking of ore to Murrin Murrin plant"

The cobalt upgrade pilot scale testwork is proceeding and will be reported upon once results are to hand

*3. Carr-Boyd* _YML earning 51% from TIR (Now part of CSM Cons-Min) can earn up to 90%_
*JORC 600Kt's@ 1.4%Ni + 0.5%Cu all within 100m of the surface so open pittable!*
Using an EV of $5 lb Nickel and $2 lb Cu this first pass JORC gives the deposit an In Ground Value of over $150m

The Company expects to receive the results of this Study by early May

*4. Marillana* _100% interest, Iron Ore, In W.A. 2kms from BHP’s Brockman Deposit 225Mt@ 60% Fe_                                                                                                    This project is the SPEC KILLER! Its an Iron Ore tenement 2kms west of the Brockman Deposit (225Mt@ 60% Fe) Its old Hamersley Ground who outline a STRIKE OF 10KM's! Grading an avg 60% Fe! Width is probably 350m avg and thickness of the Iron Ore is 15m. 

*Initial JORC Estimate was 30Mt@58.4%Fe but this was from a very small portion the lease, I estimate it could be as big as 10kms x 350m wide x 15m thick = 240Mt@58%Fe*

*The in-fill drill programme, with the objective of establishing a JORC compliant resource in the North-West Sector, is scheduled to begin in late May*, 2007. The current mineralisation estimate for the North-West Sector is 30Mt grading 58.4% Fe.


Mining Study
An independent mining consultant has carried out a preliminary open pit mining assessment with the objective of indicating stripping ratios and mining costs that could be applicable to the North-West Sector (based on the current mineralisation estimate). The assessment indicated a stripping ratio (overburden : mineralisation) of approximately 4:1 and *an overall mining cost of $7.60 per tonne* (i.e. per tonne of the 30Mt mineralisation estimate). This assessment takes into account the “free digging” nature of the “valley-fill” material overlying the mineralised zone.

*
The Company has received several preliminary enquiries from Chinese steel mills regarding ore sales (DSO and beneficiated products) and/or possible participation in the project.*


*5.  Other Spec projects*
East Sunrise  _100% interest, Gold, 35 kms south of Laverton _ 
Historical exploration has returned promising drill intersections including 14m at 10.2 gpt gold. Further drilling is planned for early 2007. Just food for thought.


Kanowna South _Earning 70%, Gold, W.A. _ Drilling to commence shortly, 

Plumridge_ Earning 60%, Mineral Sands, W.A. 
JV with Western Areas_ 
Looking to do some drilling in 2007

Byro _Farmed out 70% Free carried 30% up to $1m exp, Nickel & Copper, W.A. _ 
Mithrill farmed in and should do some drilling by 2nd Qtr 07, following up on oxide intersections of Nickel & Copper, 

Ravensthorpe_ 100%, Base metals, W.A. _ Grounds near BHP's Ravensthorpe project, apparantly prospective for Zinc/Lead, 


*Attributable Value*
*Irwin Hills @$5lb Ni =$100m, YML 40%= $40m*
Remember Laterite (low grade) No Cap-Ex as can be treated at JV partner MRE's Murrin Murrin Plant, 

*Carr Boyd @ $5lb Ni + $2lb Cu = $150m, YML's up to 90%= $135m*
JV with Cos Min, Excellent Open Pittable Options and scoping study due very soon!

*Marilliana 30Mt@57%Fe @ $45t= $770m, *  
Elephant Ground, possibly only 5% of total size, excellent Infrastructure with BHP Rail Running Straight passed deposit! 50m of top soil, drill results due soon. Current Iron ore prices $75+/t estimated cost = $7.6/t Margin = $65+ t yet I'm only using $45


*Total = Approx $950m or $11.80c a share
Right now the stock is still trading at 3.5% of this possible value, I think it deserves at least 10% if not more = $1.18
*


----------



## rico01 (10 May 2007)

Page 1 of 2
YILGARN MINING LIMITED
ABN 73009372150 Top Holders Daily
as at 02 Feb 2007
Top 20 Holders of ORDINARY SHARES (GROUPED)
*G1 / ORDINARY SHARES (GROUPED)
Rank Name Units
% of Issued
Capital
1 LONGFELLOW NOMINEES PTY LTD
<NORGARD SUPER FUND A/C>
PO BOX 7191 CLOISTERS SQUARE WA
5,918,015 9.90
2 MR ROSS STEWART NORGARD 59 KEANE STREET PEPPERMINT GROVE WA 3,942,946 6.59
3 ANZ NOMINEES LIMITED
<CASH INCOME A/C>
GPO BOX 2842AA MELBOURNE VIC
3,804,983 6.36
4 FLINDERS PROPERTY INVESTMENTS PTY LTD PO BOX 4224 MYAREE BC WA 3,600,000 6.02
5 LONGFELLOW NOMINEES PTY LTD
<THE AEOLUS A/C>
C/- MR ROSS NORGARD PO BOX 7191 CLOISTERS SQUARE WA
3,225,000 5.39
6 MR DAVID RICHARD LEE BURT 10 VENN STREET PEPPERMINT GROVE WA 3,001,626 5.02
7 HSBC CUSTODY NOMINEES
<AUSTRALIA>
GPO BOX 5302 SYDNEY NSW
1,818,548 3.04
8 M/S CHRISTINE ELIZABETH BURT 10 VENN STREET PEPPERMINT GROVE WA 1,789,705 2.99
9 NATIONAL NOMINEES LIMITED GPO BOX 1406 MELBOURNE VIC 1,558,745 2.61
10 FLINDERS PROPERTY INVESTMENTS PTY LTD PO BOX 4224 MYAREE BC WA 1,351,437 2.26
11 MS ARLENE FAYE PATERSON 8 BASILDON ROAD LESMURDIE WA 979,246 1.64
12 MR COLIN PATERSON 8 BASILDON ROAD LESMURDIE WA 960,000 1.61
13 BELIKE NOMINEES PTY LIMTED GPO BOX 4294 SYDNEY NSW 782,062 1.31
14 MR ANDREW RICHARD LEE BURT 10 VENN STREET PEPPERMINT GROVE WA 742,727 1.24
15 MR PETER DAVID LEE BURT 56 MANNING STREET MOSMAN PARK WA 742,727 1.24
16 MRS JACQUELINE ELIZABETH MARINKO 39 SUDBURY WAY CITY BEACH WA 742,727 1.24
17 FLINDERS PROPERTY INVESTMENTS PTY LTD PO BOX 7197 CLOISTERS SQUARE WA 548,563 0.92
18 DAVID RICHARD BURT + CHRISTINE ELIZABETH BURT
<OTTO SUPER FUND A/C>
PO BOX 1229 SUBIACO WA
500,000 0.84
19 MR NORMAN DAVID VIRGO + M/S ELIZABETH JANE VIRGO
<VIRGO SUPERANNUATION FUND>
16A VICTORIA AVENUE CLAREMONT WA
420,000 0.70
20 400,000 0.67
  this was the top twenty shareholders recently, Will be interesting to see how they have changed over the last  two months
Is number 11 &12 from that stockbroking firm I wonder!!!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 May 2007)

As I have said before Colin Paterson is a director of the company, Arelene would be his wife stop confusing them with Paterson Securities 

This did not pop up on Patersons radar until this month, which given that the top 20 hold 75% means that Patersons to get a stake must fight over the remaining 25%, 

Also where did you pull this list from Ricco


----------



## Mozart56 (10 May 2007)

rico01 said:


> Page 1 of 2
> YILGARN MINING LIMITED
> ABN 73009372150 Top Holders Daily
> as at 02 Feb 2007
> ...





It was Flinders Property Investments that dumped the 1M @36c?  Paterson is no relation to the broking firm, Colin is a geologist and Director fo YML


----------



## rico01 (10 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> As I have said before Colin Paterson is a director of the company, Arelene would be his wife stop confusing them with Paterson Securities
> 
> This did not pop up on Patersons radar until this month, which given that the top 20 hold 75% means that Patersons to get a stake must fight over the remaining 25%,
> 
> Also where did you pull this list from Ricco




It's freely available from computershare if you ask for it. I think from memory I actually had to put it in writing, sign it and fax it to them


----------



## rico01 (10 May 2007)

I propose that they make an announcement that they haven't got anything yet to announce cos this waiting for an announcement thing is givin me grief!!


----------



## ALFguy (10 May 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> It was Flinders Property Investments that dumped the 1M @36c?




Is this a question Mozart56? Bit confusing with the 'It was"  

If not, then how did you find this information?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 May 2007)

rico01 said:


> I propose that they make an announcement that they haven't got anything yet to announce cos this waiting for an announcement thing is givin me grief!!




So sell RICO = No more grief for you, for us = one less nervous holder looking to get out at first chance, 

Pato's will happily gobble up your sell I'm sure


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (10 May 2007)

Things have certainly quietened down after this mornings flurry of excitement, could be a small late run.

I must say this car boyd report is very late


----------



## gringokonyo (10 May 2007)

According to that computershare list - I'll be equal 20th .  I'm in for the long haul, so no worries about me selling .  I see an early retirement with this holding .


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 May 2007)

I actually hope Carr Boyd doesn't come out until next week, I don't like Pump and Dump traders, rather they were taken out pre Carr Boyd, I much prefer solid lt holders who will see Carr Boyd and realise the Long Term potential and that this is only the begining


----------



## INORE (10 May 2007)

I agree YT...and on the back of the strength even before pre-car boyd announcement, I almost feel like doing some more topping up with anything in the 30's range...


----------



## Mozart56 (10 May 2007)

ALFguy said:


> Is this a question Mozart56? Bit confusing with the 'It was"
> 
> If not, then how did you find this information?




Sorry - it was a question.  They dumped a similar volume this time last year, and I was intrigued as to why they appear on the top 20 register 3 separate times.  Just speculating that it could be a fund rather than a single investor


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (10 May 2007)

It will be interesting to see if large trades go through after the bell again today.

I would love to see a late run to mid 40's to set it up for a stella announcement. One things for sure if there is no news come friday arvo people might load up on spec of a monday morn announcement


----------



## Fool (10 May 2007)

Why would you say that people will speculate that the announcement is coming on monday?

For all anyone really knows, the announcement could be months away still?


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (10 May 2007)

Because it is already two weeks overdue if it was going to be months away surely they would have to provide some feedback and the only reason it would be that late would be because of new information coming to hand or some other unforseen circumstance.

There was a late run after the bell yesterday if there is another today there is a good chance there will be another on friday.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (10 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I have a feeling that the pre-open buying tomorrow will be big,
> 
> And 3 Views I will be very surprised if Carr Boyds NPV is less than $150m, YML can earn up to 90% of that = $135m that would = $1.70ish
> 
> ...




Yes Yes Yes Young Trader,I realise the positives ,I just felt the forum where running tooooo fast with the positives. Thank you for the consolations ,our shares are in the safe deposit ,rest assured.

I got in today from work just gone past 1500hrs -pleasant suprise in seeing 42 cents being the high.What's making me sit up and ponder is the slow build up,and on the surface YML is purring perfectly along . Time for a shower


----------



## Fool (10 May 2007)

Director's change of interest ann just came out then.

Am I reading it correctly that he's just transferred some of his stock to his super fund ?

Maybe to lower taxable income, but no big deal ?


----------



## Mozart56 (10 May 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Because it is already two weeks overdue if it was going to be months away surely they would have to provide some feedback and the only reason it would be that late would be because of new information coming to hand or some other unforseen circumstance.
> 
> There was a late run after the bell yesterday if there is another today there is a good chance there will be another on friday.




I just wish they would post an announce to at least say _when_ the announce is. These loose comments like "early May" seem to create jitters and stress for all.  It's early May now, so if they at least made an announce that said.. "late next week" we could all sit back and relax awhile! The suspense is killing me!


----------



## ALFguy (10 May 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> I just wish they would post an announce to at least say _when_ the announce is. These loose comments like "early May" seem to create jitters and stress for all.  It's early May now, so if they at least made an announce that said.. "late next week" we could all sit back and relax awhile! The suspense is killing me!




I suspect they don't know themselves yet as the scoping study is with Barminco and it is they who indicated early May. I wonder how much work YML will have to do following receipt of this before that can make the announcement.

There's likely to be a fair bit of information on carr boyd coming through soon; the scoping study, re-assessment of the resource from recent drilling, and the metallurgic testwork for a possible ore off-take agreement.

I too am hoping this will be in a few days time so the last days t1-2's bugger off


----------



## explod (10 May 2007)

Fool said:


> Director's change of interest ann just came out then.
> 
> Am I reading it correctly that he's just transferred some of his stock to his super fund ?
> 
> Maybe to lower taxable income, but no big deal ?




The Director is smart, new tax rules for super come in on July 1st and if he is past 60 and can draw small pension then there is no capital gains tax within super fund and drawdowns are tax free also.   Could mean that no meaningful announcment will come till after that date.   In this business patience is required.  If you know you are on a good stock then sit tight and do something else in the meantime.   I believe a bit of ramping has been going on of late within this thread.  Overall the volume is low which indicates a lack of institutional interest.  I took some profits today with just a small interest remaining so that I stay alert for a real move whenand if it comes.   

JMHO and any resemblances to fact may be coincidental


----------



## gringokonyo (10 May 2007)

Under the Agreement, Yilgarn can earn up to 90% equity in stages:
(i) 51% upon expenditure of $3,500,000 by 30 June, 2009.
(ii) 75% upon expenditure of a further $2,500,000 (but subject to an election by ANM to contribute once Yilgarn has earned 51%).
(iii) 90% upon expenditure of a further $1,800,000 (but again subject to elections to contribute by ANM).
Should Yilgarn earn a 90% interest, ANM’s 10% interest will revert to a 1% NSR royalty and Yilgarn will assume 100% equity in the project.

What does this mean to Yilgarn potentially owning 100% of the Carr Boyd nickel project?   I'm not sure what is meant by the condition 'subject to elections to contribute by ANM'.  Also, what's an NSR royalty?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 May 2007)

First off guys I can't believe that everyones like yeah "YML did ok today" considering the stock is so thinly traded I think the fact that the 1mil order was cleared is a very very positive thing

Secondly relax, so its Early May and the report isn't here yet, the delays are plaguing every single resource stock, its not YML's fault like Alf said its with Baraminco so just be a little bit patient

Thirdly what you should be curious about is when work will begin on Mariliana JORC now that is something I'd like to see move along

Finally Gringokonyo, ANM was taken over by CSM and CSM aren't really interested in this project so its safe to assume that they won't elect to contribute and instead YML will end up with a 100% interest subject to a 1% NSR Royalty, exactly like AED/NWE

a 1% NSR Royalty means that ANM (CSM) is entitled to recieve 1% of gross cashflows as its Net Smelter Revenue Royalty

BMN and SRK weren't built overnight (and niether was Rome for that matter


----------



## gringokonyo (10 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> First off guys I can't believe that Finally Gringokonyo, ANM was taken over by CSM and CSM aren't really interested in this project so its safe to assume that they won't elect to contribute and instead YML will end up with a 100% interest subject to a 1% NSR Royalty, exactly like AED/NWE
> 
> a 1% NSR Royalty means that ANM (CSM) is entitled to recieve 1% of gross cashflows as its Net Smelter Revenue Royalty
> 
> BMN and SRK weren't built overnight (and niether was Rome for that matter




thanks YT.  By the way, you haven't included the Cobalt value in your fundamental analysis for Irwin Coglia.  It's priced at $31 US per pound - about $37AUD.  The 20M tonnes x .12% x 40% gives about 9,600 tonnes (21,120,000 pounds) for YML.  That's not too shabby as additional value on top of the 80,000 tonnes nickel. Also,  I think the last quarterly report says they pulled out of the mineral sands JV.  I greatly appreciate the amount of work you put into these analysis, I reckon you're certainly helping plenty of people to make decisions on sound facts rather than pie in the sky stuff (sort of like my gravity analysis/conclusion below).

Personally I'm a bit surprised that Carr Boyd has attracted so much interest.  I bought YML because of Marillana.  That gravity survey of the the tenement south of the BHP railway shows red/brown areas that are about 16 times the size of the red/brown zone where the 30MT have been found (note that the 30MT was only in half of that MG1 zone with it open to the remainder of that zone).  I'm gambling that those red/brown zones will reveal iron-ore strikes because there are a couple of HI pre 2006 drill collars within those zones.  I don't think YML would have included them as potential strike zones if the previous results were negative.  I leave it to others to look at that survey and come to their own conclusions. 

If I'm right about the gravity survey I believe that there's potentially 480million tonnes based on the depth average of the 30MT zone.  If I'm totally wrong, then there's still the 30MT.  If I'm half right, there's 240MT which is still fantastic.  I hope I'm totally right though!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 May 2007)

Hey Gringokonyo, its great to see others crunching hard facts and making comments

Re Irwin Hills I know theres just so much money to be had in this company

Carr Boyd and eventually Irwin Hills will be excellent Cash cows generating I sh-it load of cashflow

Marilliana provieds some excellent 3-6mmonth fundamentals to look forward to, the intial drilling is being done to confirm up the JORC, I don't think they're doing any extension drilling just yet

That being said 30Mt@57%Fe isn't too shaby

GWR has a JORC 50Mt@61%Fe and its mkt cap is $200m

Long Term I expect around 200Mt@55-60%Fe to be firmed up at Marilliana


----------



## gringokonyo (10 May 2007)

YT, happy to contribute where I can without being seen to be ramping.  I've only got 4 specs in my portfolio (YML, AGM, RDS and PBT) with YML holding about half $ wise -so, I've checked and double checked and can only come to the same conclusion as yourself - there's a sh-tload of money that can be made from these guys.  I'm a longterm holder 12mths+, so it will be this time next year when I'll be looking to see whether I need to exit with a significant profit (and early retirement!).  Surely there'll be significant additional info on Marillana and Irwin Coglia by then.

I've been promoting YML to friends and family as potentially offering a huge share price increase, so any failure will have greater consequences than just a financial loss!

Fingers crossed that Carr Boyd lives up to expectations.


----------



## nomore4s (10 May 2007)

gringokonyo said:


> YT, happy to contribute where I can without being seen to be ramping.  I've only got 4 specs in my portfolio (YML, AGM, RDS and PBT) with YML holding about half $ wise -so, I've checked and double checked and can only come to the same conclusion as yourself - there's a sh-tload of money that can be made from these guys.  I'm a longterm holder 12mths+, so it will be this time next year when I'll be looking to see whether I need to exit with a significant profit (and early retirement!).  Surely there'll be significant additional info on Marillana and Irwin Coglia by then.
> 
> *I've been promoting YML to friends and family as potentially offering a huge share price increase, so any failure will have greater consequences than just a financial loss!*
> 
> Fingers crossed that Carr Boyd lives up to expectations.




You're game. I refuse to give friends and family direct advice to buy a share, seen it all go horribly wrong. 
From what I've read about this stock, it looks pretty good. The chart is starting to look good for holders (blue circle), it may fill the the gap up from yesterday though this maybe healthy imo (the green circle) (provided no annoucements come out to send the sp skyward). The only concern from TA view is the macd, maybe getting a bit overbrought/overextended & alot of divergence. Good vol lately.

Good luck to holders, another YT special.

Forgot the chart


----------



## gringokonyo (11 May 2007)

nomore4s said:


> You're game. I refuse to give friends and family direct advice to buy a share, seen it all go horribly wrong.
> :




Yeh, it's not something I'd normally do, but I always do put in the disclaimer that they do their own research and that I can't guarantee it will succeed.  Fundamentals for YML do look rock solid but you never know when that resources bust is around the corner.

So far this morning the market in general is red, so interesting to see how many shares get dumped.


----------



## nioka (11 May 2007)

gringokonyo said:


> YT,  I've only got 4 specs in my portfolio (YML, AGM, RDS and PBT)




Why would you consider AGM a speccie? That is one I would recommend to my friends. YML is/was a speccie for me. I've cashed in and run, maybe I'll be sorry but I'm not prepared to sit it out any longer.


----------



## ALFguy (11 May 2007)

nioka said:


> YML is/was a speccie for me. I've cashed in and run, maybe I'll be sorry but I'm not prepared to sit it out any longer.




Always good to take a profit but just curious why you weren't prepared to wait for the FS? Not saying it's a sure thing, but it's pretty close to one.


----------



## nioka (11 May 2007)

ALFguy said:


> Always good to take a profit but just curious why you weren't prepared to wait for the FS? Not saying it's a sure thing, but it's pretty close to one.




I'd suggest it is priced in as a near thing. As an investor in the main and not a regular trader I like to "bet" on near certainties.


----------



## explod (11 May 2007)

nioka said:


> I'd suggest it is priced in as a near thing. As an investor in the main and not a regular trader I like to "bet" on near certainties.




Well said;    there is an old saying in this business that goes, "Buy the rumour and sell the fact"  the savvy investor tries to depart before the news is out.  I used to be against tech. analysis but I have found subtle changes in price and volume is the next best thing to inside knowledge because it usually reflects it.   However I will always remain a fundamentalist first, that way you do not finish up with too many dogs in the bag.

Any resemblance to fact may be pure conicidence


----------



## gringokonyo (11 May 2007)

nioka said:


> Why would you consider AGM a speccie? That is one I would recommend to my friends. YML is/was a speccie for me. I've cashed in and run, maybe I'll be sorry but I'm not prepared to sit it out any longer.




I bought it last year, so I guess it was a speccie at the time.  It's proven to be pretty good so far.  I guess it goes off the speccie list when production starts later this year.


----------



## nioka (11 May 2007)

gringokonyo said:


> I bought it last year, so I guess it was a speccie at the time.  It's proven to be pretty good so far.  I guess it goes off the speccie list when production starts later this year.




Any company such as AGM that has the resource,the funds to develop the resource, is close to production and a ready market for it's product at a very good price is an investment and never a speccie I have held for over a year now and they were never a speccie to me. To my thinking YML has very little of the above


----------



## gringokonyo (11 May 2007)

nioka said:


> Any company such as AGM that has the resource,the funds to develop the resource, is close to production and a ready market for it's product at a very good price is an investment and never a speccie I have held for over a year now and they were never a speccie to me. To my thinking YML has very little of the above




You don't think YML likely to start Carr Boyd in September is a little like AGM?  I am taking a risk for sure, but there is 8,500 tonnes of Nickel sulphide and YML seem to have the $ to start mining - so to me it's a bit like AGM late last year.  I can see that the $ from Carr Boyd will then help them to further develop their other prospects i.e Marillana and Irwin-Coglia.  The main reason I've gone for YML is the potential for the iron ore at Marillana.  It's a big call, but thanks to AGM, if YML falls flat at least I have those profits to cover the losses.  I'm pretty bullish about YML though.


----------



## nioka (11 May 2007)

gringokonyo said:


> You don't think YML likely to start Carr Boyd in September is a little like AGM?  I am taking a risk for sure, but there is 8,500 tonnes of Nickel sulphide and YML seem to have the $ to start mining - so to me it's a bit like AGM late last year.  I can see that the $ from Carr Boyd will then help them to further develop their other prospects i.e Marillana and Irwin-Coglia.  The main reason I've gone for YML is the potential for the iron ore at Marillana.  It's a big call, but thanks to AGM, if YML falls flat at least I have those profits to cover the losses.  I'm pretty bullish about YML though.




The return to YML from Carr Boyd will be only a percentage of the value of the nickel sold. AGM will get most of theirs. On the nickel value I would sooner have 1 AGM share to 10 or more YML. The Iron ore has to be mined at greater depth than most iron ore mines and even though they are beside the BHP rail line they still have to get access at a reasonable rate to make the mine payable. Unless BHP want to take over Marillana it may not be all that valuable. Yml was a good speccie at 20c. I consider 38c took it out of the "good" class. Just my opinion and I'm often wrong.


----------



## gringokonyo (11 May 2007)

nioka said:


> The return to YML from Carr Boyd will be only a percentage of the value of the nickel sold. AGM will get most of theirs. On the nickel value I would sooner have 1 AGM share to 10 or more YML. The Iron ore has to be mined at greater depth than most iron ore mines and even though they are beside the BHP rail line they still have to get access at a reasonable rate to make the mine payable. Unless BHP want to take over Marillana it may not be all that valuable. Yml was a good speccie at 20c. I consider 38c took it out of the "good" class. Just my opinion and I'm often wrong.




Don't worry, I've got my fill of YML so won't be selling any AGM for more YML.  Interesting your thoughts on Marillana potentially not being that valuable.  I'm probably overly optimistic, but the iron-ore demand looks like it will last a few more years, which should make Marillana viable, even allowing for the $7 per tonne of ore cost for removing the 45meters dirt cover.  Not sure about the transport arrangements - will be interesting to see what YML have negotiated.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 May 2007)

nioka said:


> The return to YML from Carr Boyd will be only a percentage of the value of the nickel sold. AGM will get most of theirs. On the nickel value I would sooner have 1 AGM share to 10 or more YML. The Iron ore has to be mined at greater depth than most iron ore mines and even though they are beside the BHP rail line they still have to get access at a reasonable rate to make the mine payable. Unless BHP want to take over Marillana it may not be all that valuable. Yml was a good speccie at 20c. I consider 38c took it out of the "good" class. Just my opinion and I'm often wrong.




I played JMS like this, 10c stock 1c opies, sold at 20-40c for stcok 10-16c for the opies as it had alot of issues ahead of it, mainly the iron ore was stranded,

YML is worlds apart, everyone knows I'm bullish on YML and its plain to see that quite a few on here are sceptical and in it for the quick buck as I usually am ie recently MGOO in at 8c out at an avg of 22c in 1 month, 

But not with YML, YML is an aggresive risky speculative growth story, however I feel that as projects are brought online the risk will diminsh, read the analysts reports he holds management in the highest of esteems, some of the boys are Ex WMC add to that the fact 
a) They have already developed 1 project which netted $6m
b) Since listing in 2004/2005 they have not raised 1 single dollar in additional capital = No dilution to us shareholders

YML is not an AGM apples with apples mate, whats AGM's mkt cap? Whats the maximum upside 100%? ?  Sure YML is risky but it could be $2 in 6 months if everything progresses well with Marilliana where its Mkt Cap would be $160m, consider GWR has a speculative Iron Ore project with an inferred 50Mt@61%Fe JORC and its mkt cap is $200m, so when if YML firms up 30mt@57%Fe a comparitive mkt cap = $100m at least + whatever else for the Nickel

YML is one of the best junior specs around (as Patersons have also stated) 
Just my opinion so we'll wait and see, but I'm more often right than I am wrong : 

p.s. Nioka stick to AGM mate, far less risky than YML


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 May 2007)

All that being said, I should add that there is nothing wrong with profit taking, YML is up about 100% in 1 month so thats something to consider, 

But IMO those in it for the long haul should be rewarded

Everyone here must DYOR and decide


----------



## exberliner1 (12 May 2007)

Agreed YT...but today we had a hefty sell off on the main market and sellers were noticeable by their absence today in YML.....one would have thought that after the recent stellar gains that today was a perfect excuse to cash in...

But no - very few sellers and some larger bids sitting there in depth...

Today was a very good day for YML imo

EB


----------



## skegsi (12 May 2007)

Enjoying the story so far!

Just a quick question about the Patto's write-up.
How do they come to their EV figures for YML's Ni and Fe projects?
Why is the Fe EV figure so low?

Don't really get the EV thing all together really. Any help appreciated.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 May 2007)

Hi Skegsi,

EV's are a comparison tool to determine whether a stock is cheap or expensive when comapred to the mkt avg

For example for Sulphide Nickel producers the mkt EV is around $5,000t for grades around 1% all the way up to $20,000t for grades of 3-5%

Whats important though is that YML has a 40% interest in the Irwin Hills project which contains close to 200,000 t's Nickel, however its laterite, still this should carry an EV of at least $1,000 t

Mkt attention for now is on Carr Boyd which easily underwrites the current share price,

But Irwin Hills and Marilliana are where the real potential lie, if YML/MRE bring Irwin Hills online via the Murrin Murrin plant YML will be set to become a small Mid Cap producer, test work and drilling are ongoing at Irwin Hills

Buy depth suggests Carr Boyd study not too far off, I'd expect it this week


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 May 2007)

GME have just releaed a feasibility study on their Nickel project near Murrin Murrin which shows that using a long term nickel spot of US $10/lb contrast with current US $23/lb it will net $3.7Billion in cashflows!

GME 100% interest in  *JORC Inferred 32.5Mt@ 1.27%Ni + 0.1%Co*
YML 40% Interest in *JORC 20Mt@ 1%Ni (Nickel) + 0.12%Co (Colbat)*

GME Mkt Cap = 220m@ $1 = *$220m*
YML Mkt Cap = 60m+20m opies@ 40c =* $32m*

CAPEX for Murrin Murrin Project
GME = $455m
YML = next to zero as the JV 60% parnter is MRE which has the operating Murrin Murrin plant


Again this is only 1 of 3 projects for YML, I hope now those who um and err at my research can see why I am so bullish about YML,

It has the Iron Ore assets of UMC + the Nickel asset of GME and the Carr Boyd Cash Cow, can you imagine the SP if the mkt valued YML the way it values GME or UMC?

*2. Irwin Hills*_ JV YML-40% MRE-60%, Nickel, In W.A._ 
*JORC 20Mt@ 1%Ni (Nickel) + 0.12%Co (Colbat)*
High levels of Chloride so having trouble getting MRE to agree to Toll Treatment at its Murrin-Murrin Plant, although its Laterite Nickel its not that bad as MRE is the Laterite King!
MRE stated in their last Qtrly that "Preliminary mining studies are underway to determine the viability of direct trucking of ore to Murrin Murrin plant"

The cobalt upgrade pilot scale testwork is proceeding and will be reported upon once results are to hand


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (14 May 2007)

It certainly seems like they have alot of great things on their plate.

They are talking of starting up Carr Boyd in September!
Along with the other nickle prospect and Marianna they shore are going to be busy. 

Definitely one to hold on for the long term, that is if you cant resist the short term profits


----------



## spottygoose (14 May 2007)

Projects update out just now:

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070514/pdf/312fwy4zkt7fr9.pdf

10010001000001000


----------



## ALFguy (14 May 2007)

Yeah, looks like they've upgraded Carr Boyd to 611,000t but the FS won't be out now until late May. That's basically this week or next.

Edit: Why all the buying interest? Did I miss something in this announcement?


----------



## UPKA (14 May 2007)

ALFguy said:


> Yeah, looks like they've upgraded Carr Boyd to 611,000t but the FS won't be out now until late May. That's basically this week or next.
> 
> Edit: Why all the buying interest? Did I miss something in this announcement?




I think the buying interests have always been there, its js a bunch of bargain hunters, there's a stand off btw 37c n 40c, looks like no one is willing to pay 40c+, all waiting in the mid 30c. When the report comes out, u'll definitely see the sp move.


----------



## gringokonyo (14 May 2007)

ALFguy said:


> Yeah, looks like they've upgraded Carr Boyd to
> 
> Edit: Why all the buying interest? Did I miss something in this announcement?





Not that I've noted, it's just a repeat of the quarterly report.  Maybe it's the last sentence in the Irwin-Coglia update -

'Regardless of the outcome of the various investigations by the Irwin JV to date, the company considers its share of the Ni-Co resources at Irwin–Coglia to constitute an asset with potentially very significant future value.'


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (14 May 2007)

Yeah looks like murrin murrin is canned until somebody builds a plant that can process their material.


----------



## Fool (14 May 2007)

I don't understand why someone would sell now for 38.5c, when they've had allllll day to get that price.

Why wouldn't you put a sell order in for 40c and just wait for it, when the price has only just hit 41.5c

At least we have an approximate date (late may)....


----------



## ALFguy (14 May 2007)

I particularly like the following piece from todays update (re Carr Boyd):



> Within the mafic – ultramafic intrusive there are
> widespread occurrences of sub-economic nickel-copper
> – PGE mineralisation. The breccia pipes in the Mine
> Area represent the most significant mineralisation as
> ...






> The Company has not been able to determine where
> the conduit or conduits to the Carr Boyd Intrusive
> Complex are located (at depth) or how deep they could be
> but what is particularly encouraging about Carr Boyd is that the
> ...





If they can trace the roots of the pipes and find a deeper source, this could turn out to be a much larger resource.


----------



## INORE (14 May 2007)

I thought the biggy was the fe increase from 58% to 64% after calcining....was this in the last report?


----------



## ALFguy (14 May 2007)

INORE said:


> I thought the biggy was the fe increase from 58% to 64% after calcining....was this in the last report?




Yeah, that was in their quarterly, but this in regards to Marillana wasn't (I think):


```
The Company has received preliminary enquiries
regarding potential future production and/or possible
participation in the Project. The Company recognises,
however, that the first requirement is to establish a
JORC compliant resource and assess the various other
parameters relevant to future development.
```

I wonder who these companies are


----------



## Mozart56 (14 May 2007)

ALFguy said:


> Yeah, that was in their quarterly, but this in regards to Marillana wasn't (I think):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




This for me is where the real potential is.    Unless I've missed something I cannot actually see anything new other than Murrin Murrin being downplayed (due to the cost of processing)  I think the frustrasting part is that I cannot see the real potential of any real JORC resource coming out before the end of this financial year.  It will be interesting to see if they release any preliminary drilling results to stir up interest before the end of the financial year.  Given the pace that YML move and the competition to get drilling rigs this could take some time to be realised... but I get a feeling it could be worth the wait.  Yet more patience still required.

Of course I could just waiting for something that isn't going to happen.. it has been 2.5 years as a stock holder for me!


----------



## gringokonyo (14 May 2007)

ALFguy said:


> Yeah, that was in their quarterly, but this in regards to Marillana wasn't (I think):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




In the March quarterly report, YML said that they had received preliminary enquiries from Chinese steel mills.  There's no reference to the Chinese now, so I wonder if they've had enquiries from others apart from the Chinese?

I note that YML has used a specific gravity of 3.0 to determine the tonnage.  In Dr Victor Rudenno's 'The Mining Valuation Handbook', he has iron ore with a specific gravity of 7.9 ie 1 cubic metre of iron ore has 7.9 times the density of water.  Theoretically, 58% iron ore should weigh almost 4.6 tonnes (assuming the other 42% is water).  So only giving a weight of 3.0 tonnes per cubic metre suggests the material surrounding the iron ore is significantly less dense than water (sawdust?) or YML is significantly underestimating the amount of iron ore per cubic metre.  Earlier in this thread it was suggested that a cubic metre of iron ore weighs about 4 tonnes. So is YML underestimating their tonnage by about 25% or is there some rational explanation for using such a low specific gravity?


----------



## Crash (15 May 2007)

So a report that says little new, gives some new approximate dates for updates, will the price lose some  ground today then?


----------



## rico01 (15 May 2007)

rico01 said:


> I propose that they make an announcement that they haven't got anything yet to announce cos this waiting for an announcement thing is givin me grief!!




Well I think I got my wish,they managed to give us a report without any new news,or at least anything to give the share price a boost


----------



## INORE (15 May 2007)

gringokonyo said:


> In the March quarterly report, YML said that they had received preliminary enquiries from Chinese steel mills.  There's no reference to the Chinese now, so I wonder if they've had enquiries from others apart from the Chinese?
> 
> I note that YML has used a specific gravity of 3.0 to determine the tonnage.  In Dr Victor Rudenno's 'The Mining Valuation Handbook', he has iron ore with a specific gravity of 7.9 ie 1 cubic metre of iron ore has 7.9 times the density of water.  Theoretically, 58% iron ore should weigh almost 4.6 tonnes (assuming the other 42% is water).  So only giving a weight of 3.0 tonnes per cubic metre suggests the material surrounding the iron ore is significantly less dense than water (sawdust?) or YML is significantly underestimating the amount of iron ore per cubic metre.  Earlier in this thread it was suggested that a cubic metre of iron ore weighs about 4 tonnes. So is YML underestimating their tonnage by about 25% or is there some rational explanation for using such a low specific gravity?




Hi gringokonyo.....i'm not sure about your iron ore bulk density figures cos I currently work for one of the two big producers and have also worked for the other one...we allways use values ranging from 1.9 to 2.7 t/m3 for equipment designs and stockyard capacity.......


----------



## gringokonyo (15 May 2007)

INORE said:


> Hi gringokonyo.....i'm not sure about your iron ore bulk density figures cos I currently work for one of the two big producers and have also worked for the other one...we allways use values ranging from 1.9 to 2.7 t/m3 for equipment designs and stockyard capacity.......




Hi Inore, I'm not an expert in this field and I'm certainly miffed by the way the weight of a metric tonne of iron ore is calculated.  I do know water is the basis for all metric measurement, and that 1 cubic metre of water weighs 1 tonne.  Iron-ore supposedly has a specific gravity of 7.9 or to my understanding, 1 cubic metre of iron ore should displace 7.9 tonnes of water (7.9 cubic metres water)  .  I must be missing something.

Not to worry, Marillana is still looking good.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (15 May 2007)

Gringo you goose thats the specific gravity for pure Iron not iron ore  

See below number = KG/m cube

aluminium - melted 2560 - 2640 
aluminium bronze (3-10% Al) 7700 - 8700 
aluminium foil 2700 -2750 
antifriction metal 9130 -10600 
beryllium 1840 
beryllium copper 8100 - 8250 
brass - casting 8400 - 8700 
brass - rolled and drawn  8430 - 8730 
bronze - lead  7700 - 8700 
bronze - phosphorous 8780 - 8920 
bronze (8-14% Sn) 7400 - 8900 
cast iron 6800 - 7800 
cobolt 8746 
copper 8930 
delta metal 8600 
electrum 8400 - 8900 
gold 19320 
iron 7850 
lead 11340 
light alloy based on Al 2560 - 2800 
light alloy based on Mg 1760 - 1870 
magnesium 1738 
mercury 13593 
molybdenum 10188 
monel 8360 - 8840 
nickel 8800 
nickel silver 8400 - 8900 
platinum 21400 
plutonium 19800 
silver 10490 
steel - rolled  7850 
steel - stainless  7480 - 8000 
tin 7280 
titanium 4500 
tungsten 19600 
uranium 18900 
vanadium 5494 
white metal 7100 
zinc 7135


----------



## INORE (15 May 2007)

gringokonyo said:


> Hi Inore, I'm not an expert in this field and I'm certainly miffed by the way the weight of a metric tonne of iron ore is calculated.  I do know water is the basis for all metric measurement, and that 1 cubic metre of water weighs 1 tonne.  Iron-ore supposedly has a specific gravity of 7.9 or to my understanding, 1 cubic metre of iron ore should displace 7.9 tonnes of water (7.9 cubic metres water)  .  I must be missing something.
> 
> Not to worry, Marillana is still looking good.




The SG of steel is 7.85t/m3

Yeah marillana does steel look good....arr arr...sorry........


----------



## Mozart56 (15 May 2007)

INORE said:


> The SG of steel is 7.85t/m3
> 
> Yeah marillana does steel look good....arr arr...sorry........




Assuming that they complete the drilling they need to hit the unexplored areas of the tenanment by June/July, how long does the JORC process take?  I assume that a large JORC resource could result in a substantial re-rating .. but any ideas how long that might take?


----------



## gringokonyo (15 May 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Gringo you goose thats the specific gravity for pure Iron not iron ore
> 
> See below number = KG/m cube
> 
> iron 7850





Thanks KiwiKarlos.  I'm never going to read another book again.  They're just full of false and misleading information. 

So 58% iron per cubic metre of ore doesn't equal 4553kg (58% x 7850kg).  YML have assumed 3000kg.  That's why I'm really confused about the tonnage per cubic metre.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (15 May 2007)

Mate the specific gravity of Haemetite is 4.9 - 5.3 Tonnes per cubic meter.
If you take the assumed 58% of this is comes to around 3 tonnes per meter cube.

I dont know if this direct calculation is correct


----------



## gringokonyo (15 May 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Mate the specific gravity of Haemetite is 4.9 - 5.3 Tonnes per cubic meter.
> If you take the assumed 58% of this is comes to around 3 tonnes per meter cube.
> 
> I dont know if this direct calculation is correct




Yep it is, at about the 5.2 tonne per cubic metre.  Thanks for clearing that up for me................


----------



## UPKA (15 May 2007)

hey guys, anyone know the reason why they released two updates on the project, 1 from yesterday 1 this afternoon. they all looked like the same file to me.


----------



## nvox (15 May 2007)

"Principal Projects - Updated for competent person statement"

All I can see is that they have added the competent person statement on the bottom of the last page in small print.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 May 2007)

UPKA said:


> hey guys, anyone know the reason why they released two updates on the project, 1 from yesterday 1 this afternoon. they all looked like the same file to me.




To keep reminding the mkt how undervalued they are? : 

But yeah probably to do with the competent person statement, verification etc


----------



## Mozart56 (15 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> To keep reminding the mkt how undervalued they are? :
> 
> But yeah probably to do with the competent person statement, verification etc




YT any idea on the complexities of reaching JORC status?  Is this something that can be done quickly after drilling results or does it take weeks of paperwork to finalise?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 May 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> YT any idea on the complexities of reaching JORC status?  Is this something that can be done quickly after drilling results or does it take weeks of paperwork to finalise?




From what I understand YML have already done all the conceptual modelling etc of that small 5% portion of Marilliana, hence how they came up with the 30Mt@57%Fe resource estimate, 

All they'd need is drill assays and I'd say 2 days max to confirm JORC


----------



## Pommiegranite (15 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> From what I understand YML have already done all the conceptual modelling etc of that small 5% portion of Marilliana, hence how they came up with the 30Mt@57%Fe resource estimate,
> 
> All they'd need is drill assays and I'd say 2 days max to confirm JORC




YT

If you had put most of your eggs in once basket right now...would it be the YML basket or another?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 May 2007)

I've cashed in alot of my portfolio (*but not CTS or YML*
), mainly taking lots of profits, 

CTS and YML make up the bulk of what I have left invested, I can't really say much beyond that because I don't and won't give buy or sell recommendations,

However I will say this I never really put all my eggs in one basket at least 2 and they better be damn good baskets


----------



## motion (16 May 2007)

Hi YT, 

Sorry I have been away has the Report came out on YML ? I'm just looking for it at the moment if this is the peak of YML at the moment I'm going to rethink my position. 

Thanks


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 May 2007)

Motion we each must decide for ourselves what we are going to do,

That being said I doubt that this is the 'peak' its only the begining IMO, sure Carr Boyd has been delayed by 2 weeks, but once released it will give clearer guidance to the mkt and MOST IMPORTANTLY the supporting brokers who are waiting to see the exact numbers

Everyone should make up their own mind but 2 weeks is not that long to wait for me


----------



## motion (16 May 2007)

Hi YT, 

Yep I'm holding on.. Just trying to catchup on the new I think carr will be just the begining for YML... So I'm still holding..

Thanks for the update


----------



## happytown (16 May 2007)

from the ann, re 

MARILLANA IRON ORE PROJECT (E47/1408)
(100% interest):



> ...
> 
> The drilling has shown the *potential* for mineralisation
> (in that sector) of at least 30 million tonnes of circa
> ...




is the formal disclosure above a requirement for a pre-jorc 'conceptual' estimation?

CARR BOYD Ni-Cu SULPHIDE PROJECT
(Earning 51% minimum interest)



> ...
> 
> Within the mafic – ultramafic intrusive there are
> widespread occurrences of *sub-economic* nickel-copper
> ...




is the only really economic resource deep down? or am i reading 'in depth' incorrectly?

IRWIN–COGLIA PROJECT
(40% interest)



> ...
> 
> The Irwin Joint Venture has considered various
> possibilities for development including treatment of
> ...




there would appear to be quite a few obstacles to overcome for yml or are they being a little more realistic when it comes to informing shareholders, than some resource co's

cheers


----------



## ALFguy (16 May 2007)

Happytown, you appear to have selected (and highlighted) every negative bit of information from the recent announcement.

Any noobs reading that might panic and sell  

Might be worth you reading the latest update in full and reposting with all the positives - for a fair and balanced post that is


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (16 May 2007)

Mate I would like to see some panic selling now.

Every the sky is falling bail out and let me pick up your holdings at 30c.


----------



## Bullion (16 May 2007)

Happytown I feel has pointed out some fair comments. It's always good to see the other side. Either way, no panic selling here!


----------



## happytown (16 May 2007)

ALFguy,

(wanted to insert lots more big grins, winks, etc but there is a 5-smiley limit)

I have posted the largest slabs of information from the recent ann, that is true.  

If i have as you say "selected ... every negative bit of information" then would that mean there is more negative than positive in the ann  

probably would have been better to say that i had selectively highlighted what i thought to be the negative bits of information 

what i have done is highlighted what could be possible obstacles that yml themselves have chosen to include in their ann and then asked questions of those on this thread, regarding those possible obsatcles

i notice nonetheless that you recognise they are 'negative' (a term i have not used - i referred to them as obstacles), however your postings, post the ann are all 'positive' 

as to my re-reading the ann and re-posting a fair and balanced post (and recognising the big grin), a quick re-read of this thread would indicate that my post was the only one that chose to question the very wording the co chose to use in the ann, thus providing the thread, in relation to this ann, a semblance of balance  

and i would add that the questions i posed are genuine and i would hope, bearing in mind that this thread also contains, as you imply, non-newbies, were able to be answered

to be fair and balanced the only thing i would add is that i recently sold, after hopping on board a few weeks ago and riding this nicely 

further, the reason for the questions is that, nonetheless, i am still watching yml and am interested in its potential

so ALFguy, feel free to lend your knowledge to the questions posed 

cheers


----------



## rico01 (16 May 2007)

The drilling has shown the potential for mineralisation
(in that sector) of at least 30 million tonnes of circa
58% Fe content based upon the area as assessed (at
least 700 000m2

Does anybody know in the scheme of things that figure of "30 000 TONNES" Is that a large enough resource or enough to provide for a substantial mine life or are we in need of a substantially larger resource before they could proceed with it?


----------



## INORE (16 May 2007)

rico01 said:


> The drilling has shown the potential for mineralisation
> (in that sector) of at least 30 million tonnes of circa
> 58% Fe content based upon the area as assessed (at
> least 700 000m2
> ...




This probably depends on a number of factors such as if they intend crushing and screening the ore with their own plant or if its feasible to transport it to another existing plant for processing before going to port.  I'm pretty sure thats what cazaly and bhp have in mind if cazaly was to win back their tenement from rio tinto....and this would seem the best option for YML considering their close proximity to existing mines.

A rough guess (excluding the costs of getting the ore to port) setting up a 5-10 mtpa plant would probably cost somehwere in the vicinity of around 500-800k taking into acoount that the company has no structures in place for doing any of its own studies and EPCM of an iron ore mine....but this is really a ball park figure loosely based on the costs of plants that BHP and RIO have recently developed or expanded on....


----------



## INORE (16 May 2007)

INORE said:


> This probably depends on a number of factors such as if they intend crushing and screening the ore with their own plant or if its feasible to transport it to another existing plant for processing before going to port.  I'm pretty sure thats what cazaly and bhp have in mind if cazaly was to win back their tenement from rio tinto....and this would seem the best option for YML considering their close proximity to existing mines.
> 
> A rough guess (excluding the costs of getting the ore to port) setting up a 5-10 mtpa plant would probably cost somehwere in the vicinity of around 500-800k taking into acoount that the company has no structures in place for doing any of its own studies and EPCM of an iron ore mine....but this is really a ball park figure loosely based on the costs of plants that BHP and RIO have recently developed or expanded on....




see this CAZ announcement re shovelana

http://www.cazalyresources.com.au/files/grabdoc.php?type=doc&id=96&cid=44


----------



## rico01 (16 May 2007)

INORE said:


> see this CAZ announcement re shovelana
> 
> http://www.cazalyresources.com.au/files/grabdoc.php?type=doc&id=96&cid=44




Thank you
  I can see from that announcement that cazaly were looking to produce 5 million tons per annum giving yml a life of 6 years at the current resourse of 30 million tons. So I guess we really need the northwest section to come up with good drill results for yilgarn to really perform for us.


----------



## motion (17 May 2007)

Good Morning, it seems YML is on the run this morning.... up 9% at the moment and not to many sellers....


----------



## alankew (17 May 2007)

Looks like everyone that wanted to be in this one is,only 1 seller for 25000 and thats it nothing further to add


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 May 2007)

I thought YML looked like it was consolidating the last few days but a bigger view starting on the 26th of April looks like its still in an uptrend

Techies, Kennas your thoughts?


----------



## ALFguy (17 May 2007)

Hey Happytown,

My apologies if I sounded too abrupt yesterday. Had been reading other posts and was becoming despondent at all the up\down ramping and your post just kicked me off to make a snap reply  

I won't reply to your 2nd post as I think the above goes some way to explaining my post, but in the interest of starting a discussion on the points you raised in your original post, I have a reply to one of those points.



happytown said:


> CARR BOYD Ni-Cu SULPHIDE PROJECT
> (Earning 51% minimum interest).......is the only really economic resource deep down? or am i reading 'in depth' incorrectly?




Without the additional information posted in their recent update, Carr Boyd has always looked like an economically viable resource. In fact, all indications are that they will announce this with the scoping study. Of course that's not set in stone yet, hence the study.

The statement they made regarding further resource at depth simply highlights that there is 'potential' (there's that word again) for further exploration of the pipes to increase the resource. They have a nice little picture in their last ann showing a conceptual image.

I too am cautious of the downside here. Carr Boyd may turn out to be worth less than they thought, Marillana needs more drilling, and of course the Irwin Joint Venture looks to have some issues.

That said, I'm sure Pato's took all this into account when they put a 40c value out there.


----------



## happytown (17 May 2007)

ALFguy said:


> My apologies if I sounded too abrupt yesterday.




ALFguy,

seriously, no need and not at all  

my reason for posting was simply to get clarification on some terminology the co themselves chose to use in the ann

the minimal responses may, ironically, speak volumes

cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 May 2007)

ALFguy said:


> That said, I'm sure Pato's took all this into account when they put a 40c value out there.





I spoke to Pato's and if you read their valuation you will see that based on their analysts detailed knowledge of all Nickel Sulphide operations etc and the fact that Carr Boyd was an operational mine in the past they believe its a certainty that Carr Boyd will come on line (Barr a crash in the whole Resource Stock mkt/Commodities but if your worried about that you shouldn't be reading this thread)

Look guys YML was undervalued at 20c some of you listened to me then and are up about 100%,

YML is still undervalued at 40c because as the report says 40c is mainly just for Carr Boyd, *the multi dollar potential upside at Marriliana and Iriwn Hills is free at these levels, *

YML's strengths are
- Its worth 40c based on Carr Boyd alone, which will generate good cashflow something the likes of UMC and GME can only dream about in the next 18-24months

- Management (Ex WMC) are proven developers who don't just raise capital and dillute shareholders, they develop projects like Rose Dam to generate cash

- The Iron ore upside at Marilliana rivals that of UMC

- The Nickel upside at Irwin Hills is comparable to GME (albeit on a lesser scale)


YML is a stock for those who want a reduced risk (not riskless) exposure to a developing Iron Ore and Nickel play, I rate it much better than UMC and GME who don't have the potential for near term cashflow


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 May 2007)

happytown said:


> ALFguy,
> 
> seriously, no need and not at all
> 
> ...




Managment aren't rampers mate, their old town miners who've been in the game for years, maybe pick up the phone and have a chat to them and you'll see what I mean.

Their happy to take a conservative approach to building a Nickel Iron Ore developer.

Also management have their money where their mouth is, they own probably 40% of the company, so their net wealth is pretty closely linked to our net wealth, also they aren't on the board of 20-30companies so they are focused


----------



## happytown (17 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Managment aren't rampers mate, ...




and never have i intentionally explicitly or impliedly asserted that mate



> ... their old town miners who've been in the game for years, maybe pick up the phone and have a chat to them and you'll see what I mean.




thanks for the suggestion



> Their happy to take a conservative approach to building a Nickel Iron Ore developer.




this goes some way toward answering one of my original questions, thanks



> Also management have their money where their mouth is, they own probably 40% of the company, so their net wealth is pretty closely linked to our net wealth, also they aren't on the board of 20-30companies so they are focused




can't argue with the benefits of this to shareholders at all

wouldn't we all as current or past shareholders have liked their entry price   

perhaps you could shed light on my questions, 16 posts back,

"is the formal disclosure above a requirement for a pre-jorc 'conceptual' estimation?"

"is the only really economic resource deep down? or am i reading 'in depth' incorrectly?"

"there would appear to be quite a few obstacles to overcome for yml or are they being a little more realistic when it comes to informing shareholders, than some resource co's"

and it is to be understood i am not questioning peoples analysis of yml on this thread, of which you have contributed significantly, or patersons analysis, i am asking questions as to the terminology the co themselves used in their recent ann (and had posted the questions prior to receiving your, in hindsight, commonsense suggestion of ringing the co directly)

cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 May 2007)

happytown said:


> "is the formal disclosure above a requirement for a pre-jorc 'conceptual' estimation?"
> 
> "is the only really economic resource deep down? or am i reading 'in depth' incorrectly?"
> 
> "there would appear to be quite a few obstacles to overcome for yml or are they being a little more realistic when it comes to informing shareholders, than some resource co's"





Hi,

Didn't mean to say you thought company were rampers etc hust tried to answer all your questions with the fact that company is managed by experienced miners ex WMC boys who take a slow but sure path to building a proper mining house

Re 'disclosure', its the companies way of letting the mkt know that the 30Mt@57%Fe isn't JORC compliant yet, no issue here though, just a matter of time till they do drilling June/July and get the JORC out

Re "deep down resource" Stage 1 at Carr Boyd is open pit at surface ore stage 2 will move underground, I think what your confusing is the possibility of more ore deep down in pipes etc

Re "obstacles"

Well none really at Marilliana, as its only a matter of time till the 30Mt is JORC's, as for development, read the Pato's report, YML is in the enviable position of being surrounded by FMG RIO BHP and Hancock, and alos has exisiting rail running through thier tenement + the chinese are already interested, so development here shouldn't be a problem

At Irwin Hills, yes they do face issues, but they have the King of Nickel Laterites Minara MRE as the major JV partner to help out with everything from technical know how to finance offtake even processing, who do GME have?

At Carr Boyd again if you read the Pato's report as the mine was once in production they know what to expect of the ore, to quote *Carr Boyd ores should be in high demand* I assume for others to use as blending with theirs

*
Read the report it answers most if not all your questions  *
http://www.yilgarnmining.com.au/ASX/Australian Explorers Digest April 2007 excerpt.pdf


----------



## greggy (17 May 2007)

happytown said:


> and never have i intentionally explicitly or impliedly asserted that mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Happytown,

There's no doubting that YML has strong potential, especially on both the nickel  and iron ore fronts.  When I rang management earlier this year I found them to be conservative and optimistic about YML's outlook.
I just feet that your comments about YML were a bit unfair and too pessimistic.  By the way, I currently don't have a financial interest in YML. 
DYOR


----------



## Gurgler (17 May 2007)

greggy said:


> I just feet that your comments about YML were a bit unfair and too pessimistic.
> DYOR




Guys, guys, guys (and I don't use that as a gender specific term!)

Don't let this drag on and on; for what it's worth, my opinion is that happytown's and ALFguy's comments provided a balance which we all would like in these threads. ALFguy has acknowledged a little bit of a knee-jerk reaction.

I personally like to see both sides of the argument presented (particularly as I find I am always more focussed on positives rather than negatives )

At the end of the day, we all have to live with market outcomes beyond our immediate control. An ongoing balanced discussion gives us food for thought along the way.


----------



## greggy (17 May 2007)

Gurgler said:


> Guys, guys, guys (and I don't use that as a gender specific term!)
> 
> Don't let this drag on and on; for what it's worth, my opinion is that happytown's and ALFguy's comments provided a balance which we all would like in these threads. ALFguy has acknowledged a little bit of a knee-jerk reaction.
> 
> ...




Gurgler,  I just wanted to make the point that YML's management are conservative and that it has strong potential.  I wouldn't call it dragging on when I thought I'd give my opinion on YML. I agree that everyone has their own opinion and that's what makes this forum so good.
DYOR


----------



## Bullion (17 May 2007)

Well someone is still playing games or at least trying to cap it a little. I have noticed some 50,000+ sells coming and going at around 40c today.


----------



## greggy (17 May 2007)

Bullion said:


> Well someone is still playing games or at least trying to cap it a little. I have noticed some 50,000+ sells coming and going at around 40c today.




Maybe there's just a little bit of profit taking going on after its strong rise of late. Today's volume has also been fairly weak, just over 200,000.  There's not much in the way of selling until 46 cents.  
DYOR


----------



## happytown (17 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> ...
> 
> Re 'disclosure', its the companies way of letting the mkt know that the 30Mt@57%Fe isn't JORC compliant yet, no issue here though, just a matter of time till they do drilling June/July and get the JORC out
> 
> ...




thanks YOUNG_TRADER, appreciate the response

i take your point re their conservative approach to building the co

will be adding the phone to the toolkit

back to awaiting the carr boyd ann

cheers 
	

		
			
		

		
	






and cheers greggy


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 May 2007)

We're starting to see the effects of what happens when about 75% of a stock is held by the top 20 leaving 25% of 60m for the public = 15m

Add to that a broker such as Patersons that has a best spec buy rating around 40c and is happy to buy to this level and you realise that the available pool of 15m becomes less and less

Its been traing in a 36c to 42c price range of late, with majority being 38c-40cc, it looks like its almost ready to move up past this 42c all time high level

With Carr Boyd around the cnr who knows where this will go


----------



## alankew (18 May 2007)

YT what would you reasonably expect the oppies to be trading at if the ann is positive-lots of ifs buts and maybes but are you expecting the heads to get up to $1 in the near term. Never traded options before but when they go well what a ride.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 May 2007)

Alan all I can say is the folllowing

1. Have a thorough read of the Pato's valuation report

2. YML mkt cap at 40c = $32m, Carr Boyd can earn up to 90%, if NPV = $200m what mkt cap do you think YML should get? What about upside for mulit dollar potential of Marilliana and Irwin Hills?

3. Pato's like the stock and have been trying to buy, but there's only about 15m available for public

Read all the info one this thread, look at UMC as an Iron Ore comparable, RML and GME as a nickel comparable both for cash flow and upside, then decide


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (18 May 2007)

Miserable day outside decided not to go to work today......but at least the computer screen is frying the palms of my hands 45 cents not bad for a days work.
The optimum reason I got into this share was the quota of shares available to the plebscite,and secondly the location of the mines to infrastructure. What's in the ground is another asset to be exploited.....happy days coming Fonzie


----------



## petervan (18 May 2007)

Has now hit .45cents and looks extremly bullish with options holding up.With announcement out end of may could have a big run up.Hope so


----------



## AJ_ (18 May 2007)

Looks good  got some options yesterday, but they seem to be lagging a bit.. but that is normally the case when expiry is pretty close.


----------



## Bullion (18 May 2007)

Looks like someone just took out a 150,000 share chunk at market. Brings us up to 47c! Sell side looking very scarce...


----------



## UPKA (18 May 2007)

trading thin on the seller side, looks like everyone is trying to hold onto watever they have, this can definately get interesting. as mentioned in previous posts, majority of the shares r owned by top 20 holders, u'll prob find it harder to get ur hands on the shares now.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 May 2007)

There's no reason for a rally like this + volume is way up = Maybe insiders buying on Carr Boyd results


----------



## UPKA (18 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> There's no reason for a rally like this + volume is way up = Maybe insiders buying on Carr Boyd results




the volume is high, bt not at a level that'll get everyone's attention, wats pushing up the price is due to the thin orders on the sell side. there js cant be that many insiders around!!


----------



## Mozart56 (18 May 2007)

UPKA said:


> the volume is high, bt not at a level that'll get everyone's attention, wats pushing up the price is due to the thin orders on the sell side. there js cant be that many insiders around!!




Sellers appear to have vanished... probably not liquid enough for day traders now as too many people are hanging on for Carr Boyd. This will be interesting to watch!


----------



## MiningGuru (18 May 2007)

The options are cheap at the moment.

At 19c they are a 3c discount to the heads, and they also give you 5 weeks or so befor eyou have to pay for the balance.

I am surprised no-one has bought these up!


----------



## UPKA (18 May 2007)

MiningGuru said:


> The options are cheap at the moment.
> 
> At 19c they are a 3c discount to the heads, and they also give you 5 weeks or so befor eyou have to pay for the balance.
> 
> I am surprised no-one has bought these up!




so are we certain that the ann will come out be4 june? may be someone has mentioned it, bt i cant remember


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 May 2007)

UPKA said:


> so are we certain that the ann will come out be4 june? may be someone has mentioned it, bt i cant remember




Thats what was said a few days back, 'late may'

But what does the chart and buy depth/volume tell you?


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (18 May 2007)

I must admit I am very surprised on YML's performance over the last week or so I didn't expect it to gain this much.

Who knows how high it will go, personally I dont think it'll break 60 soon but I good very well be wrong (just a guess) But I hope I'm wrong I'm going to NZ boarding soon and could use some extra spending money.

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehah


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (18 May 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> Sellers appear to have vanished... probably not liquid enough for day traders now as too many people are hanging on for Carr Boyd. This will be interesting to watch!




Mozart you might be 85%+ correct ,but if you look at the ASX currently at -47.2 points ,and you see a share like YML trading 7 cents up you tend to get suspicious.Day traders love fast turnaround  .  So far so good ye olde screen is gleaming.


----------



## Mozart56 (18 May 2007)

3 veiws of a secret said:


> Mozart you might be 85%+ correct ,but if you look at the ASX currently at -47.2 points ,and you see a share like YML trading 7 cents up you tend to get suspicious.Day traders love fast turnaround  .  So far so good ye olde screen is gleaming.




Looks like a lot of off-screen buying too.  This isn't your typical "mum and dad" style buyers.  Any guesses on where the interest is coming from?


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (18 May 2007)

Speculators, maybe investors, I seriously doubt insider trading is afoot, considering all the attention this is getting any insider trading would be pretty obvious.

Are there usually any safeguards etc regarding feasability studies and such pending market releases?


----------



## Bullion (18 May 2007)

So nobody thinks it could just be people getting ready for the ann next week? Just like the SP jumped last week when it was getting closer to the release date.


----------



## UPKA (18 May 2007)

Bullion said:


> So nobody thinks it could just be people getting ready for the ann next week? Just like the SP jumped last week when it was getting closer to the release date.




can be a jump like AAR with no ann, the share price will js drop back after the buying frenzy is over.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (18 May 2007)

Things could get very interesting if these sub 50's sells get smashed  

Does anyone have some info regarding the trades that have gone through today? Are they a few large buyers or lots of little fish?


----------



## UPKA (18 May 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Things could get very interesting if these sub 50's sells get smashed
> 
> Does anyone have some info regarding the trades that have gone through today? Are they a few large buyers or lots of little fish?




i've been watching this one closely today, no huge orders, js small buy ups, you'll never know, could be coming from the same person anyway.


----------



## motion (18 May 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Things could get very interesting if these sub 50's sells get smashed
> 
> Does anyone have some info regarding the trades that have gone through today? Are they a few large buyers or lots of little fish?




Yep could just be day traders... might take a profit and run and get back in when it comes down and if it dose....... 


todays trades

*Time	                          Price	Volume	Value	      Attributes		*
18/05/2007 01:41:58	0.47	41	19.27		G			
18/05/2007 01:29:47	0.47	6959	3270.73		F			
18/05/2007 01:25:35	0.47	141	66.27		G			
18/05/2007 01:24:28	0.47	35384	16630.48		F			
18/05/2007 01:24:28	0.47	1175	552.25		F			
18/05/2007 01:19:41	0.47	15000	7050.00		G			
18/05/2007 01:17:24	0.47	5000	2350.00		G			
18/05/2007 01:05:05	0.47	11000	5170.00		G			
18/05/2007 01:05:05	0.465	10000	4650.00		F			
18/05/2007 12:45:43	0.465	10000	4650.00		G			
18/05/2007 12:37:04	0.47	7825	3677.75		G			
18/05/2007 12:37:02	0.47	10000	4700.00		G			
18/05/2007 12:36:50	0.46	5000	2300.00					
18/05/2007 12:36:50	0.46	100000	46000.00		F			
18/05/2007 12:36:50	0.455	25000	11375.00		F			
18/05/2007 12:36:26	0.45	2175	978.75		F			
18/05/2007 12:11:33	0.45	22825	10271.25	XT	G			
18/05/2007 12:11:33	0.45	8000	3600.00	XT	F			
18/05/2007 12:11:33	0.45	1200	540.00	XT	F			
18/05/2007 12:11:33	0.45	2975	1338.75	XT	F			
18/05/2007 11:37:19	0.44	7000	3080.00		F			
18/05/2007 11:36:56	0.44	43000	18920.00		G			
18/05/2007 11:29:39	0.45	2325	1046.25	XT	G			
18/05/2007 11:18:04	0.43	20000	8600.00		F			
18/05/2007 11:17:32	0.44	20000	8800.00					
18/05/2007 11:12:22	0.45	14200	6390.00	XT	G			
18/05/2007 11:12:22	0.44	21000	9240.00		F			
18/05/2007 11:06:21	0.44	5000	2200.00		G			
18/05/2007 11:05:59	0.44	25000	11000.00		G			
18/05/2007 11:05:49	0.44	7000	3080.00		G			
18/05/2007 11:05:09	0.43	1300	559.00	XT	F			
18/05/2007 11:04:52	0.43	15000	6450.00		G			
18/05/2007 11:04:33	0.43	11700	5031.00		G			
18/05/2007 11:04:33	0.425	5000	2125.00		F			
18/05/2007 10:59:01	0.42	21954	9220.68		F			
18/05/2007 10:58:44	0.42	6000	2520.00		G			
18/05/2007 10:57:38	0.42	2296	964.32		G			
18/05/2007 10:57:38	0.415	2704	1122.16		F			
18/05/2007 10:36:32	0.415	8500	3527.50		G			
18/05/2007 10:32:41	0.415	45000	18675.00		G			
18/05/2007 10:30:31	0.415	2054	852.41		G			
18/05/2007 10:27:59	0.415	47946	19897.59		F			
18/05/2007 10:27:11	0.41	60000	24600.00		F			
18/05/2007 10:09:14	0.415	576	239.04		G			
18/05/2007 10:09:14	0.415	17000	7055.00		F			
18/05/2007 10:09:14	0.415	5375	2230.63		F


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (18 May 2007)

Thanks for that mate how exactly do you read this data, what are the letters on the end do they show who's buying?

This would be day trader heaven these spec stocks with ann due out soon tend to get good attention on fridays


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 May 2007)

Sighh it rises and rises and yet the followers um and arr over its prospects

Guys Pato's have a 40c valuation on it, this will be updated once Carr Boyd feasibility study comes out, safe to say its not going too far below 40c, 

From a technical point of view its just broken out above 42c 

So combine the 2 and it looks like 40c/42c becomes new support level

What you do is up to you but just realise that

1. There's very few shares available for trading

2. The sell depth is extremely thin ie only 100k on offer under 50c

3. Carr Boyd's NPV is likely to be at least 3-4x YML's mkt cap

4. It has broker support now

As for me I will take profits at a level where YML's mkt cap = 50% of the Carr Boyd NPV


----------



## greggy (18 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Sighh it rises and rises and yet the followers um and arr over its prospects
> 
> Guys Pato's have a 40c valuation on it, this will be updated once Carr Boyd feasibility study comes out, safe to say its not going too far below 40c,
> 
> ...




There's some strong buying out there. At present 145,000 wanted by 2 buyers at 44.5c with the sellers at 47c. Volume is 711,630. YML has broken out and is looking good.
DYOR


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (18 May 2007)

So YML maket cap at present 45 = about 40mill 3-4 times that is $1.50

I was aiming for 70c, I didn't realise that the rerating if carr boyd turns out to be positive would be so good, I assume that the NPV of carr boyd would be factored into rerating straight away and would increase over time?


----------



## motion (18 May 2007)

YT you have some excellent points and if it was not for you I might have not have seen this company and Done my own research on it... so big thanks mate !!



The op's just went up by 30% now and only 4 sellers left...looks like someone just came in and wipped out the 19.5 and 19 cent range...


----------



## YELNATS (18 May 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Thanks for that mate how exactly do you read this data, what are the letters on the end do they show who's buying?
> 
> This would be day trader heaven these spec stocks with ann due out soon tend to get good attention on fridays




Take a look at http://stocknessmonster.com/ it sets it out pretty clearly. thanks & regards (100 chars?) regardsYN


----------



## rico01 (18 May 2007)

Buy depth has thinned out. Looks like we could have had a few  dummy bids to keep the interest up 
But I'm still holding


----------



## gregcourageous (18 May 2007)

All it would take is a couple of insiders to drop massive bombs early on and it would spark plenty of other people to do the same... I think anyway, YT???

At 10:30, 100k were picked up @ 41.5, thats a big percentage of whats available, a few minutes later another 45k went @ 41.5, and it took off from there, people caught onto the quick rise and the next big buys didn't happen until 44 - plenty of small ones though! keep moving up, another 100k bomb dropped at 46.

Don't know if i am making sense but to me it seems as though the couple of big orders in the morning sparked the stack of buying to push the price up, anyone with more knowledge agree or disagree?


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (18 May 2007)

rico01 said:


> Buy depth has thinned out. Looks like we could have had a few dummy bids to keep the interest up
> But I'm still holding




This is classic tactics to draw sellers "in" this is what I would do. Also wait till close of play the phathom reptiles are sharpening their fangs.


----------



## alankew (18 May 2007)

Just a quick question which hopefully someone can answer.If i have put in a sell order way above the current price and say they come out with the ann and it goes into a halt,can i amend my order presuming it hasnt been executed-counting my chickens at the mo and it looks like eggs for breakfast


----------



## UPKA (18 May 2007)

im pretty sure u can, in trading halt doesnt mean you can't put orders in or out i think, may be someone can confirm this.


----------



## gregcourageous (18 May 2007)

UPKA said:


> im pretty sure u can, in trading halt doesnt mean you can't put orders in or out i think, may be someone can confirm this.




Yeah you can definitely still place and amend orders.

Taken from ASX.com

"Trading halts are periods during which no trading takes place for a security however, you may place orders during this time."

Happy days


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (18 May 2007)

alankew said:


> Just a quick question which hopefully someone can answer.If i have put in a sell order way above the current price and say they come out with the ann and it goes into a halt,can i amend my order presuming it hasnt been executed-counting my chickens at the mo and it looks like eggs for breakfast




100% sure you can cancel your order during trading halt...obviously when cancelling you loose your position....ie back to the queue!


----------



## greggy (18 May 2007)

3 veiws of a secret said:


> 100% sure you can cancel your order during trading halt...obviously when cancelling you loose your position....ie back to the queue!




I've cancelled my orders in the past during a trading halt, but you do lose your spot. During a trading halt no trades can take place.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 May 2007)

Well here's some ifs buts and maybes,

Whats UMC's RML's and GME's mkt cap

How long till they earn cash flow, are their management proven ie have they developed a resource, what is their potential upside etc etc

Go do some research on these ones to give some more perspective

Then compare with YML's mkt cap, management, funding situation, potential for early cashflow and potential upside


Also am getting worried that the sky may fall monday thus brining down YML's SP :


----------



## greggy (18 May 2007)

Buying has certainly dropped off a bit as traders prepare for the weekend.  Not much serious buying until you get down to the 41c mark.  Overall YML shareholders can't complain with todays effort considering the weak market.
DYOR


----------



## YELNATS (18 May 2007)

greggy said:


> I've cancelled my orders in the past during a trading halt, but you do lose your spot. During a trading halt no trades can take place.




Yes, I cancelled a buy order during AGY's recent trading halt and bought at a lower price when the halt was lifted. regards YN


----------



## alankew (18 May 2007)

Tanks for the replies,will have a think about my position atm and where I expect YML to end up in the short term.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (20 May 2007)

alankew said:


> Tanks for the replies,will have a think about my position atm and where I expect YML to end up in the short term.




Alan on a lighter note -will you be reconsidering your position when the share might be 51 cents ,and you sold out @ 49.5 cents ? It sort of reminds of the scene in the Austin Powers movie/film when he revises the ransom from 1 million to 1 BILLION DOLLARS.........
Whatever you decide surely the current profit you have, "if sold" is money in the bank. But lets be really greedy and go for broke!  happy decisions.


----------



## Crash (21 May 2007)

Will be interesting to see if .47 gets cleared this morning - the limited share availability should continue to help this upwards.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (21 May 2007)

Yeah there is certainly a mexican standoff ATM but it looks like the buy side is calling for reinforcements.

Just imagine what is going to happen when/if Carr boyd gets announced and is positive


----------



## Crash (21 May 2007)

Yeah I hope the holders stay strong.  Whether CB is good or bad there will be a lot more shares available once the announcement is out.  My hands are getting very tired doing the Carr Boyd slow clap though.


----------



## Mozart56 (21 May 2007)

Crash said:


> Yeah I hope the holders stay strong.  Whether CB is good or bad there will be a lot more shares available once the announcement is out.  My hands are getting very tired doing the Carr Boyd slow clap though.




Maybe if we all start slowly increasing the pace of the clap with an accompanying "Carrrrrrrrr - Boyd..... Carrrrrrr Boyd" it will arrive later today!

Seriously you would have to think that beyond this week is starting to stretch the bounds of credibility wouldn't you?


----------



## Crash (21 May 2007)

Well .47 cleared and only 90,000 shares between 0.5 and 0.8 on the sell side. Anyone want 100,000 at market?


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (21 May 2007)

Rumour going around YML hit 48 cents .........place your bets ,gentlemen plseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Mozart56 (21 May 2007)

Crash said:


> Well .47 cleared and only 90,000 shares between 0.5 and 0.8 on the sell side. Anyone want 100,000 at market?




Came across this on another news group... looks like the timing for CB couldn't be better... are the planets starting to line up?

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601081&sid=aynIy8nOYre4&refer=australia


----------



## Bullion (21 May 2007)

If Carr-Boyd ends up to be a dud, can anyone estimate a clear support? Or is it just too hard to predict? 36c maybe? Or will it crash back down to mid-low 20's?


PS - Just broke 50c!


----------



## MiningGuru (21 May 2007)

Has now hit 50c!


Get ready for the ride! This share will skyrocket once the announcement, which is due any day, comes out!


----------



## Jay-684 (21 May 2007)

Bullion said:


> If Carr-Boyd ends up to be a dud, can anyone estimate a clear support? Or is it just too hard to predict? 36c maybe? Or will it crash back down to mid-low 20's?
> 
> 
> PS - Just broke 50c!




I have had the same thoughts myself..... I'd imagine it'd be around 20-22c, mind you I know very little about T/A


----------



## MiningGuru (21 May 2007)

The 100,000 options for 19.5c have now disappeared too.

The cheapest now avaliable are at 25c.

Someone is grabbing everything that is available at almost any price. They want this tightly held stock badly!

Sounds like the Carr-Boyd announcement will be good!


----------



## Jay-684 (21 May 2007)

MiningGuru said:


> Sounds like the Carr-Boyd announcement will be good!




Let hope so! Otherwise it'll be interesting to see how hard YML falls back to earth!

0.51 now

only 134,000 shares between 0.51 and 1.00..... scary!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 May 2007)

You guys never cease to amaze me, If Carr boyd ends up a dud lol, right, sometimes I wonder why I bother trying to enlighten others

Keep up the ifs buts and maybes, here's another one, I wonder what would happen if the Y fell off YML ? ?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 May 2007)

I should ad my comments are directed to those who refer to Carr Boyd as a 'dud' or as being 'bad' or having negative results, 

A positive NPV is a positive NPV gentleman, you can discuss and put forth concerns on say how big Marilliana will be, if they'll find a viable extraction route for Irwin Hills or even exactly how profitable Carr Boyd will be but unless I've (as well as the experienced Pato's analysts) missed something Carr Boyd is a goer, the uncertainty is just how profitable it will be.

So how about some analysis like what I've been doing from day 1 instead of "hey what if?"


----------



## benwex (21 May 2007)

YT,

Have you sold down at all?? How long do you plan on holding for?? The phenominal run in the last weeks is unsustainable in my view. 

Even a long term holder would want to see some sort of correction no?

regards,
Benwex


----------



## rico01 (21 May 2007)

Bullion said:


> If Carr-Boyd ends up to be a dud, can anyone estimate a clear support? Or is it just too hard to predict? 36c maybe? Or will it crash back down to mid-low 20's?
> 
> 
> PS - Just broke 50c!




I don't think it'll be a dud but even if it was [unlikely] they have the marillana iron ore prospect with 96 square KM in the Fortesque Valley,with drilling to start in mid June just 4 weeks away!


----------



## UPKA (21 May 2007)

hey YT, i support ur view on the CB project. its js there are ppl want to have an exit strategy, and preparing for the worst, it doesnt mean they r losing faith in the project. theres a saying that a knife as two sides, the sharp and the blunt side, so i guess some ppl like to see things different to you n i.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (21 May 2007)

On a positive note, here I am sitting and thinking shall I wipe the 11K @ 51 cents off, while others are trying to find time bargain hunting. Ye of little faith.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 May 2007)

Nothing wrong with taking some profits here and there and having a balanced view, but you can't possibly refer to an NPV positive project as being a dud, or no good etc

If YML was drilling to find something then u could say, what if the results are a dud?


*Carr Boyd will be profitable, but just how profitable is the question*

I doubt the stock will correct below 40c/42c now, that will be clear support IMO, where as upside I have no idea how high it can go, still no real selling, just buying,


----------



## UPKA (21 May 2007)

a single order for 250k shares is sitting at 99c, looks like someone is confident that the price wont go higher than $1?


----------



## Jay-684 (21 May 2007)

I have no doubt in my mind that Carr-Boyd will be profitable. What I am referring to though is whether the announcement will match the markets expectations, and if it is below that mark, how much of the expected positive announcement has already been factored into the sp.

Call it inexperience, but when a stock rises this fast it is tough to not think of selling! But I'm holding strong here


----------



## MiningGuru (21 May 2007)

56c has now been taken out!

Where will this stop?

Someone really wants these shares and is buying them up at virtually any price.

Could even push up to 70c today


----------



## MiningGuru (21 May 2007)

The options on offer at 25c are a bit od a bargain at 6c below the price of the heads, and with four weeks or so to pay the balance of 25c!


----------



## GRIZ (21 May 2007)

How bad must the person who sold the 1,000,000 shares @ 0.36 feel. That's $200,000 extra they could of made.


----------



## gordon2007 (21 May 2007)

UPKA said:


> a single order for 250k shares is sitting at 99c, looks like someone is confident that the price wont go higher than $1?




I don't share that view at all. It is my view that someone is just jumping the line and wants to sell theirs first. They probably are not too concerned about that extra .01 cent.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (21 May 2007)

This is unbelievable I just wet my pants  

I bought in again at 40 a week ago and was wondering if I was premature but obviously not.

With nickel at 52000 now and expected to surge way higher this could keep gaining even after the news, and the more nickel goes up the more feasible the reopening of the mine.


----------



## gunditrader (21 May 2007)

Hey guys loving the recent run. 

I just have a few queries about the mining costs for CB. Wondering if anyone else had any idea. 
In my very amatuer opinion, stage 1 (open pit) should require very little capex yet it yields only 900t ni. 
Stage two while being underground already has previous access to it through WMC shafts (1970's). They may require a some capex to become workable again. No idea on a number figure though. Stage three to me looks like virgin territory and would therefore require lengthening the shaft so maybe considerable capex. However the upside of an open resource is also available. Stage one should fund stage 2 and so on. there will be no need to raise funds. 

The absence of a mill may also limit the net proceeds of contained nickel sold as ore to less than 60% of market value. 

As pato's argue i believe the market may have fully priced in CB however that leaves the Marillanna elephant as a free oppie. I'm with YT (love you research mate) on this one being the big money spinner. 

Just a few numbers to consider. 
Good luck to all holders. I'm riding this stock to finish line. No early exits.
Gundi


----------



## sting (21 May 2007)

Just had a look at the option depth for this one...a single sell order of 13,500... and on the buy side orders for over 500,000..... it looks a bit lonely there by itself I wonder how long it will last

Semper Ubi Sub Ubi


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *We're starting to see the effects of what happens when about 75% of a stock is held by the top 20 leaving 25% of 60m for the public = 15m*
> Add to that a broker such as Patersons that has a best spec buy rating around 40c and is happy to buy to this level and you realise that the available pool of 15m becomes less and less




Given how tightly held YML was I knew it was only a matter of time



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Whats UMC's RML's and GME's mkt cap
> 
> How long till they earn cash flow, are their management proven ie have they developed a resource, what is their potential upside etc etc
> 
> Then compare with YML's mkt cap, management, funding situation, potential for early cashflow and potential upside




And it is this fact that differentiates YML from UMC,GME and RML. YML will have the spec upside exposure of these 3 but it will also get a cash flow/earnings going that will allow Pato's to do P/E and update their valuation


----------



## Jay-684 (21 May 2007)

At current prices YML is up 37.5% over the last 2 trading days, very impressive! 

Given the lack of announcements I'm assuming all this can be attributable to is the lack of liquidity and anticipation of the announcement.


----------



## INORE (21 May 2007)

If a director buys options....does that mean they will delay the announcement for 2 weeks?.........


----------



## Ants (21 May 2007)

> Keep up the ifs buts and maybes, here's another one, I wonder what would happen if the Y fell off YML ?




Yt dont even mention it! iF SOMETHING LIKE THAT HAPPENED THEN,..THEN oH i JUST DONT KNOW WHAT iD DO ,LOL.


----------



## Crash (21 May 2007)

So a fun days trading.  How will it end up - pull back to around 50, no action stays same or a late buying frenzy??


----------



## alankew (21 May 2007)

Inore dont know the answer to your question however a director buying 250K of oppies with an expiry date of June this year,well their can only be one conclusion.Directors buying is good at the best of timesbut on something so short dated


----------



## Buddy (21 May 2007)

Methinks there might be a multinova lurking down the road.  Any bets on a speeding ticket?
I Hold.


----------



## MiningGuru (21 May 2007)

Directors Interest Notice posted. David Burt has been purchasing options!

Great sign, shows that he is very confident in the company despite the recent price rises!


----------



## Mozart56 (21 May 2007)

INORE said:


> If a director buys options....does that mean they will delay the announcement for 2 weeks?.........




That was my understanding.  Given a purchase date of May 14, theoretically this rules out a May announce doesn't it?  If those who bought today think that the announce is immiment then you'd have to think there will be a correction wouldn't you?


----------



## motion (21 May 2007)

Seems to be some sellers coming out of the woodworks... maybe selling half and keeping half..... but an excellent stock to hold and watch at the moment.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (21 May 2007)

Could be selling down on anticipation that ann wont come out for a week or two and there could be consolidation.

If it goes back to .40 I'll be buying more


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 May 2007)

It was an off-mkt purchase so is probably exempt, but remember HLX directors were buying on-mkt a few days before and after the ann, wierd!

Either way though no if ann is due out by late May ie this week or next, then ann will once ready be out late may, they cannot delay an ann


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 May 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Could be selling down on anticipation that ann wont come out for a week or two and there could be consolidation.
> 
> If it goes back to .40 I'll be buying more




Good luck mate, Pato's will be there too so you'll be competing with them to buy on this illiquid stock


----------



## Mozart56 (21 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Good luck mate, Pato's will be there too so you'll be competing with them to buy on this illiquid stock




Wow what an amazing ride today.  Really was like rollercoaster today but at least the finish was higher than the start.  That big leap in the middle was crazy.  I thought slow and steady won the race!

Will it break 60c tomorrow?


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (21 May 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> Wow what an amazing ride today.  Really was like rollercoaster today but at least the finish was higher than the start.  That big leap in the middle was crazy.  I thought slow and steady won the race!
> 
> Will it break 60c tomorrow?




Mozart if you followed this share over the weeks you would have realised there is a spike during the trading day and simmers down with a few cents higher ...this pattern seems consistent with what others are saying ... not many shares out there, unless its traded at a *premium*.
Also thee graph does not lie ...onward and upward:


----------



## kransky (21 May 2007)

If they are valued at 40c on CB alone then what should they be worth on a JORC 30Mt 58% Iron ore deposit next to a planned rail line?

Is it possible that none of the other gravity targets produce iron ore? I mean what else could be so dense in the ground in an iron ore district?


----------



## Bullion (21 May 2007)

YT, my comment was made so I could gather an insight as to how the SP may settle "IF" the news wasn't what the market wants or expects. Fair comment I believe...

However, I do believe it will be reasonably good. I am holding and have been doing so for a while.   Looking forward for Marillana too!


----------



## Fool (21 May 2007)

I am holding regardless of the result, I expect it to be as good as YT has so graciously calculated, but even if it is not as good as expected I think it's short sighted to bail on it.


----------



## Bullion (21 May 2007)

Fool said:


> I am holding regardless of the result, I expect it to be as good as YT has so graciously calculated, but even if it is not as good as expected I think it's short sighted to bail on it.




Agreed, I have decided to hold for at least a medium term to see how the other projects pan out. Hopefully YML continues its run!


----------



## marklar (21 May 2007)

It's been interesting to watch the price action of shares vs. oppies throughout the day, I haven't charted it 'cos I can't seem to get 5 minute data for YMLO out of bigcharts.com.

m.


----------



## gringokonyo (21 May 2007)

kransky said:


> If they are valued at 40c on CB alone then what should they be worth on a JORC 30Mt 58% Iron ore deposit next to a planned rail line?
> 
> Is it possible that none of the other gravity targets produce iron ore? I mean what else could be so dense in the ground in an iron ore district?




I guess we'll find out what some of those other targets are hiding in the very near future.  In their last quarterly YML indicated in-fill and extension drilling in late May (next week?).  They will get JORC compliance for the zone which they estimated 30Mt and they are also drilling in the northeast section of this sector where mineralisation remains open.  Not sure if this additional drilling in the northeast section will be JORC compliant though.  Apart from drilling in this northwest sector, there will be drilling in other zones within the licence that had previously returned Iron intercepts (up to 6m @ 63%).

There is potential for the current 30Mt estimate to upped and results probably released early in the new financial year.  It's all looking pretty positive now but 3 months from now we'll know for sure.  Just need patience.


----------



## UPKA (22 May 2007)

Looks like its going to be hard getting out of 50c mark, a 500k order is sitting there, anyone here interested in buying that bunch up?


----------



## Crash (22 May 2007)

Well it temporarlily solves that shortage of shares.  I think someone will snap them up, but not me - am already topheavy on these guys.


----------



## Jay-684 (22 May 2007)

true, but 100,000 of them are already accounted for currently on the buy side.

Once the 500,000 clears there is very little on the sell side..... and remember how quickly that 1,000,000 shares was taken up earlier


----------



## UPKA (22 May 2007)

Jay-684 said:


> true, but 100,000 of them are already accounted for currently on the buy side.
> 
> Once the 500,000 clears there is very little on the sell side..... and remember how quickly that 1,000,000 shares was taken up earlier




I think the main concern is how the market will react seeing so many shares been off loaded, it has to be coming from one of the top 20 holders. surely as a majority holder, they'll get more detailed information than us average joes.


----------



## gregcourageous (22 May 2007)

It's probably just someone trying to accumulate, why would they not of sold at .58 yesterday??? Simple, They leave the order there hoping people sell under .50 (which they have) buy up, pull the order and its happy days for them.


----------



## gregcourageous (22 May 2007)

Then again, remember that 1mil last week? Didn't take long at all for that to get gobbled up, a little scary risking what you have in the hope you might be able to pick up some more. He could just be taking his 100% profit from three weeks, cant complain with that!


----------



## rico01 (22 May 2007)

gregcourageous said:


> It's probably just someone trying to accumulate, why would they not of sold at .58 yesterday??? Simple, They leave the order there hoping people sell under .50 (which they have) buy up, pull the order and its happy days for them.




Well there greg you were spot on !!!     
    Order has been pulled    and we should be up up and away soon


----------



## UPKA (22 May 2007)

gregcourageous said:


> It's probably just someone trying to accumulate, why would they not of sold at .58 yesterday??? Simple, They leave the order there hoping people sell under .50 (which they have) buy up, pull the order and its happy days for them.




gregcourageous spot on !! the half mil order disappeared!! keep on learning new things everyday! thanks greg!!


----------



## gregcourageous (22 May 2007)

Well look at that. Been pulled already. By the look of the sales he didn't get his hands on too much either. May of even lost 100k of his shares. Unlucky.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (22 May 2007)

DAMN -so peeved off I was doing my maths and its gone ( 500K)-really peeved off ....too ripe for picking.


----------



## gregcourageous (22 May 2007)

UPKA said:


> gregcourageous spot on !! the half mil order disappeared!! keep on learning new things everyday! thanks greg!!




Ha, thanks, a week ago i didn't even slightly understand what people meant by capping, have to thank YOUNG_TRADER for teaching me that  

Only 200 thousand until 60cents!


----------



## Mozart56 (22 May 2007)

gregcourageous said:


> Ha, thanks, a week ago i didn't even slightly understand what people meant by capping, have to thank YOUNG_TRADER for teaching me that
> 
> Only 200 thousand until 60cents!




Gee it is a risky game though .. gotta hope that there isn't a shark lurking that pick up the cap.  That could have happened this morning as I'm sure a few people were doing their sums


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 May 2007)

Maybe you guys should ask yourself, with such a tight share registry, who could control 500k shares? Perhaps someone who's been accumulating lately, perhaps a broker that recently started covering the stock?

Next why would they want to cap the stock? Oh yes so they can accumulate more, but why now? well it looks like they don't want to wait till after Carr Boyd

Its a good sign when you see these things as you know YML's being held back by an accumulator!


----------



## Crash (22 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Its a good sign when you see these things as you know YML's being held back by an accumulator!




Not a very smart accumulator *if *they lost more than they picked up, just smart enough to get out before they lost more.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (22 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER;159896

Next why would they want to cap the stock? Oh yes so they can accumulate more said:
			
		

> Everybody has their reasons (and depending how many shares you currently hold ) ,in my case it was a sizeable slab for me 250K to snatch ,if the share retains its push forward then smiles ,but if the share decides to slide,and stop loss on the 250K is placed I'm still up with current holdings. It's a play nothing more nothing less,and obviously a risk I am prepared to take ,but at 55 cents @49K its not worth the effort .
> PS :the money is now bought into EHL ......another yarn.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 May 2007)

Crash said:


> Not a very smart accumulator *if *they lost more than they picked up, just smart enough to get out before they lost more.




Never said they were smart, sounds to me like their desperate to get as many as possible pre Carr Boyd, I think its foolish to risk ones holdings so as to acquire more.

Agian its a good thing though as they must really really like YML to go to this much effort to get stock!


----------



## Fool (22 May 2007)

There has been a mexican stand off  for most of today, 50 / 55c but it looks to have started to come together now.

Should see some volume shifting again soon, hopefully in the positive direction as people scramble to not miss the boat.

gooooo YML 

Less then a week til the announcement is due, reckon we may even see it crack 70c by end of this week.


----------



## Fool (22 May 2007)

0.545 25,000   1 
0.550 37,000   1 
0.560 69,150   2 
0.575 17,773   1 
0.580 24,160   1 
0.590 30,000   1 
0.595 30,954   3 
0.600 60,000   2 
0.650 30,000   1 
0.690 34,075   1 

So very thin........

It could easily see 60c by close if people don't get scared and hold.


----------



## Bullion (22 May 2007)

Just issued a speeding ticket. Not much in the way of a reply, but shouldn't have much of an effect. 

Question: Does the ASX actually look into why these increases in volume/SP exist? Or do they play dumb and just ask why?


----------



## rocka1 (22 May 2007)

yml gets a speeding ticket from asx so they are currently on pre-open thats a bit odd or is that normal


----------



## UPKA (22 May 2007)

Is there a trading halt? my market depth is not updating on Etrade, huge orders came up at 0.56-0.57...?


----------



## Bullion (22 May 2007)

Yes, indeed!

Didn't think it would have much of an effect? But there are now two big buy orders at 56 and 57c.


*EDIT: 57c buy has been dropped. Maybe they thought it was "the" news we've been waiting for and not just a speeding ticket.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (22 May 2007)

why is it in Pre NR which i assume is prenews release?

Surelt they dont halt trading for like half an hour to issue a speeding ticket, even though thats what the real cops would do on the roads :


----------



## Bullion (22 May 2007)

Out of pre-open now. I don't think i've seen a stock go into pre-open due to a response before. If this common?


----------



## UPKA (22 May 2007)

I think the orders js got pulled out? as said prob thought its the ann they've been waiting for. looks like alot of ppl r getting desperate!


----------



## Fool (22 May 2007)

0.575 17,773   1 
0.580 24,160   1 
0.595 30,954   3 
0.600 60,000   2 
0.650 40,000   2 
0.680 30,000   1 
0.690 34,075   1 
0.750 27,077   1 
0.800 5,000   1 
0.930 122,773   4 

thinning again

not much to get it to 60c, and even less to get it to see 75c

this stock has too much interest in it, the news better be soon or I think we'll see pull back.


----------



## Bullion (22 May 2007)

stoxclimber said:


> And Bullion, EVERY speeding ticket response is treated as market sensitive.





Ah ok, thanks Stoxclimber. I haven't really looked at a stock this close before so never noticed it


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 May 2007)

UPKA said:


> I think the orders js got pulled out? as said prob thought its the ann they've been waiting for. looks like alot of ppl r getting desperate!




What stock are you looking at? 

The 134k order took out everything up to 56c

There's plenty of buyers waiting off screen, So my call is that when Carr Boyd feasibility is out the pre-open depth will be insane and I doubt it will draw too many sellers out

I always knew that YML would be re-rated, it had too much potential to sit at/under 20c but I must admit watching it get re-rated makes me all warm inside


----------



## ALFguy (22 May 2007)

Agreed, there's far too many ramp posts that are obviously being written on emotion.

I can't see CB being announced until next week (just my feeling) so it's nice to see how much strength there's been in this during the run up. I just wonder how many here are going to sell on the announcement?


----------



## Fool (22 May 2007)

said it before... will say it again....

I am going to hold this long term. Will forget about it and come back in a year or two and use it to pay for another house


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 May 2007)

rico01 said:


> *ramp removed*




lol didn't see this post before, yeah have to agree with Stox and Alf a speeding ticket is no reason to buy lol, funny thought though  

Even funnier was that well someone actually did by 134k at 56c on the pre open of the speeding ticket  

Interesting to see that the opies which should be at 30c (55c-25c Ex) are lagging at 20c ish bid, thats nearly 50% lag


----------



## Jay-684 (22 May 2007)

ALFguy said:


> I just wonder how many here are going to sell on the announcement?




I personally will not be selling for two reasons. Firstly based on the future projects and the high level of optimism about this stock I will sit back and ride it for a while. Secondly I already have a large tax bill coming my way for this FY... selling YML would drastically increase that!


----------



## Fool (22 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> lol didn't see this post before, yeah have to agree with Stox and Alf a speeding ticket is no reason to buy lol, funny thought though
> 
> Even funnier was that well someone actually did by 134k at 56c on the pre open of the speeding ticket
> 
> Interesting to see that the opies which should be at 30c (55c-25c Ex) are lagging at 20c ish bid, thats nearly 50% lag




It's because they are getting close to call time.

Not everyone would have the cash sitting there to do it, and would have to sell stock to do it - at least that's what I am thinking.

Easily make money on those options, just buying and converting them you are already ahead by like 13c.

Ridiculous.

Wish I had the cash to do it hey


----------



## ALFguy (22 May 2007)

Jay-684 said:


> I personally will not be selling for two reasons. Firstly based on the future projects and the high level of optimism about this stock I will sit back and ride it for a while. Secondly I already have a large tax bill coming my way for this FY... selling YML would drastically increase that!




Ditto - I'm keeping this one, for both reasons you mentioned Jay. Marillana has huge potential and with drilling in late may/June, it would be silly to let this go now.

Quick question, since I don't play with oppies, is it necessary for the company to release an appendix 3B every time someone converts?


----------



## INORE (22 May 2007)

Fool said:


> said it before... will say it again....
> 
> I am going to hold this long term. Will forget about it and come back in a year or two and use it to pay for another house




ahhhh yes.... i wish i had done the same when i bought those FMG's 2 years ago for 1.27.....thinking a sell at 2.30 was a gift from the gods.....dow


----------



## Joe Blow (22 May 2007)

The ramping in this thread is getting out of control and several posts have been removed.

Please consider this friendly reminder a warning to those going over the top: please keep it in check.

Another reminder:

* Price targets must be accompanied by detailed analysis.
* Posts that are padded out to bypass the 100 character minimum will be removed.

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 May 2007)

ALFguy said:


> Quick question, since I don't play with oppies, is it necessary for the company to release an appendix 3B every time someone converts?




I'm actually not sure about this, you'd think that it would be insane that everytime someone converted options the company had to release an ASX statement on it,

But then again this statement was re 15k options being converted so who knows,

Anyone with more knowledge care to shed light on this?


----------



## alankew (22 May 2007)

Another quick q re the oppies-how long does it take to convert them to heads.Next question anyone lend me the money to do it


----------



## sting (22 May 2007)

alankew said:


> Another quick q re the oppies-how long does it take to convert them to heads.Next question anyone lend me the money to do it





When ya find out let me know cos i picked up a ****load of them yesterday morning for 0.195...oh happy days

Semper Ubi Sub Ubi


----------



## Brujo (22 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I'm actually not sure about this, you'd think that it would be insane that everytime someone converted options the company had to release an ASX statement on it,
> 
> But then again this statement was re 15k options being converted so who knows,
> 
> Anyone with more knowledge care to shed light on this?




Yes an Appendix 3B needs to be issued every time there is a change in the company's securities.  What'll you see closer to expiry time is a daily or couple-of-daily summary with the total options converted, rather than when every individual converts.  Cumbersome for the poor old company secretary, but then it is money coming into the coffers!


----------



## rico01 (23 May 2007)

As a comparison to Yml on the 20-12 2005 MMX gave a JORC compliant probable ore  reserves of 8.5 million tons@63% FE and the MMX share price was 43 cents, yesterday they closed at $3.85.
  At the moment Yml only have a mineralisation estimate of 30 million tons and I know we are waiting for a Jorc compliant report
 MMX are two years ahead of YML ,but does anybody know  if the estimate YML have would  be  good  enough to finally give YML a decent resource

 Will look forward to any comments on what could be in the pipeline for the YML supporters


----------



## MiningGuru (23 May 2007)

Again moving up today. Now at 57c

I would not be surprised if this moves into 60s today. There is strong buying support, and I think a few people have inside information of the Carr-Boyd results, which are due very very soon.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 May 2007)

MiningGuru said:


> Again moving up today.
> 
> There is strong buying support




Whats interesting is that this buying support is coming off screen, even I am now amazed at its metoric rise, I mean surely it has to pause at some point?

60c just cleared!


----------



## Jay-684 (23 May 2007)

YML has broken 60 cents... up 11% for the day, 29% for the week.

A question - can the ASX issue another speeding ticket so close to the last one even after YML has given a response?


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (23 May 2007)

Off memory, there have been a few occasions (in particular @ 50 cents? ,585 cents and 62 cents) where the high price is always actioned by a crossed trade on behalf of brokers actions. Interestingly, I can only speculate that certain brokers must be sucking in certain sophisticated share holders.Tres bein. 
BTW someone metioned the share is ready to break the 60 cent mould, I apologise to that trader, I laughed at you! Apologies....spare me!


----------



## Fool (23 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Just a reminder on YML's fundamentla analysis, I am happy to have people poke any holes they like in my research but I think even the most sceptical would have to agree YML is seriously undervalued,
> 
> 
> *YML Fundamental Analysis*​
> ...





Not to be greedy, but I'd like to see the SP trade at higher then 10% of the above value.

We really cannot be far away from the CB announcement, after all there are only 7 days left to trade in this month and it's already delayed by what 3 weeks ?


----------



## Bullion (24 May 2007)

I have a question about buying strategies...

Someone just put in an order at 58.5c for about 30,000 shares. So only about 10,000 shares were executed and 20,000 shares left as a buy at 58.5c.

Now, that person has taken away that buy order. Why would someone do this? Put in a largish buy, only for it to be filled by a 1/3rd then take it away...


----------



## UPKA (24 May 2007)

Bullion said:


> I have a question about buying strategies...
> 
> Someone just put in an order at 58.5c for about 30,000 shares. So only about 10,000 shares were executed and 20,000 shares left as a buy at 58.5c.
> 
> Now, that person has taken away that buy order. Why would someone do this? Put in a largish buy, only for it to be filled by a 1/3rd then take it away...




may be a change of mind? or possibly pulled out too late when part of the order has already been executed?


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (24 May 2007)

Bullion said:


> I have a question about buying strategies...
> 
> Someone just put in an order at 58.5c for about 30,000 shares. So only about 10,000 shares were executed and 20,000 shares left as a buy at 58.5c.
> 
> Now, that person has taken away that buy order. Why would someone do this? Put in a largish buy, only for it to be filled by a 1/3rd then take it away...




For what UPKA says that may also be true, but I have done this also in the past. Other scenarios that have happened to me  have been another share has lit up on another screen,and also the punter has at least a parcel of the shares, which is good enough, and suddenly he /she/it feels that the share may slide and he can pick up a few more at a cheaper price. Important thing is nobody likes to part with their dough.
Also his wife might have come home early grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Stimpy (24 May 2007)

3 veiws of a secret said:


> For what UPKA says that may also be true, but I have done this also in the past. Other scenarios that have happened to me  have been another share has lit up on another screen,and also the punter has at least a parcel of the shares, which is good enough, and suddenly he /she/it feels that the share may slide and he can pick up a few more at a cheaper price. Important thing is nobody likes to part with their dough.
> Also his wife might have come home early grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr




I do it all the time, mostly when trying to accumulate thinly traded stocks. It's often hard to get a decent sized parcel, so if one pops up on a share on which you don't have an order placed it's easier and cheaper to stop an existing order part way through and use those funds on the new acquisition than it is to sell other shares or raise cash. (Hope that made sense!)

This is only an issue if you have limited cash. Hopefully YML will continue its meteoric rise and this will no longer be a problem


----------



## Fool (24 May 2007)

ASX down 70 points, and YML holding strong 

Still got lots left in this one.

But the announcement surely has to be days away.. ?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 May 2007)

I had to take some profits on YMLO today, 200k at an avg of 27c, I still have plenty left, 

I just thought I'd let you guys know, 

This doesn't change my view one bit re YML, I still think it has amaing upside etc but I needed the money + it never hurts to take some profits given how hard its run


----------



## Jay-684 (24 May 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I needed the money + it never hurts to take some profits given how hard its run




you cashing up for that July purchase of yours are you?
get back to me about your E36.........

this must be the first time I've seen YML red in almost a week!


----------



## UPKA (24 May 2007)

Jay-684 said:


> you cashing up for that July purchase of yours are you?
> get back to me about your E36.........
> 
> this must be the first time I've seen YML red in almost a week!





that is not true anymore, someone js bought abt 100k shares. we may see some resistance pushing over the 60c mark, bt it certainly would make a better day for all over us finishing at that mark.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (24 May 2007)

You know I get the impression everybody is bargain hunting today,with the ASX -70 points . Midday today I think somebody panic sold??? (stand to be corrected like always). But since it has gone up 3.5 cents and with buyers are thinly spread, I would be surprised if you got past 60 cents today, just look at the two columns. Time will tell.....


----------



## stoxclimber (24 May 2007)

News of YT selling (no matter how small a chunk, what he thinks of the company, or how much he's got left) always triggers a selloff!


Don't want to make any sheep like comments but..


----------



## Pommiegranite (24 May 2007)

stoxclimber said:


> News of YT selling (no matter how small a chunk, what he thinks of the company, or how much he's got left) always triggers a selloff!
> 
> 
> Don't want to make any sheep like comments but..




That would be a serious losing strategy if anyone has sold because of YT selling some YML. Everyone has different timsescales, trading patterns etc.


With all due respect to YT, he doesn't have a Crystal Ball, but is thorough with his research. 

YT identifies fundamentally undervalued companies such as YML. If he sells YML and SP drops, then surely that means that YML is now even more undervalued. FUNDAMENTALS HAVE NOT CHANGED....have they YT?


----------



## Fool (24 May 2007)

Guys, he sold options that are expiring very soon - not shares.

Don't take what he said too serious lol

I can't beleive you people are selling because of 1 person, when there are 2 very significant announcements yet to come.

HOLD long and you will be rewarded.


----------



## UPKA (24 May 2007)

Fool said:


> Guys, he sold options that are expiring very soon - not shares.
> 
> Don't take what he said too serious lol
> 
> ...




their loss is our gain, the amount of shares allowed to play is already as rare as it is, selling it at this price will only get more ppl to jump on board, not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 May 2007)

I still have plenty guys, remember I picked up 1mil at 3c  

Fundamentals have not changed, am thinking of cashing up so as to convert opies over, I'll never be able to accumulate such a large posotion on the heads, so every opies I sell at or above 25c pays for an opie to be converted over

Marilliana JORC in August should take SP to $1 (this is based on all the research I have put forth, but is just my opinion)


----------



## Fool (25 May 2007)

Great testament to this share, that even in the heat of two really bad days on the ASX, where there is barely a single green in my watch list .... YML is still holding fast.

The stock is being so thinly traded, that stockholders are holding tight.

I love it.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (25 May 2007)

Fool said:


> Great testament to this share, that even in the heat of two really bad days on the ASX, where there is barely a single green in my watch list .... YML is still holding fast.
> 
> The stock is being so thinly traded, that stockholders are holding tight.
> 
> I love it.




Well  I'm feeling more then warm ,as I have a few greenies parked on my portfolio. 
For me what Greenspan said some 40 hours ago ,has its effect on the global market for these few days.What's important to realise is that traders  or investors in this case see YML has a sound proposition of additional share wealth .There is no point preaching to the convert , the analytical data is partially supported by YT generous time and effort, it just hinges on how favourable the announcement will be -nothing , more nothing less.
I've eaten my veggies,I need my desert!


----------



## Fool (25 May 2007)

Eaten your veggies, need your dessert.

Classic 

Only 4 trading days left in May, so the announcement has be due at any time.


----------



## UPKA (25 May 2007)

Fool said:


> Eaten your veggies, need your dessert.
> 
> Classic
> 
> Only 4 trading days left in May, so the announcement has be due at any time.




there is no guarantee that the ann will be delayed, if it doesnt come out late this afternoon or monday, its prob not gonna come out till early june.


----------



## Fool (25 May 2007)

Why not tuesday or wednesday or thursday?

They said late may, that could even be early june?

Just curious what makes you think it will come out today or monday (or not for a while otherwise)


----------



## rico01 (25 May 2007)

Fool said:


> Why not tuesday or wednesday or thursday?
> 
> They said late may, that could even be early june?
> 
> Just curious what makes you think it will come out today or monday (or not for a while otherwise)




I just rang the company in  perth. The phone was answered by an elderly gentleman, when asked about the timing of the next announcement  said that no announcement was planned  that he was prepared to talk  about yet only that were hoping for results of an open pit study and underground study.
So I guess we all have to sit down and just wait it out!!


----------



## Mozart56 (25 May 2007)

rico01 said:


> I just rang the company in  perth. The phone was answered by an elderly gentleman, when asked about the timing of the next announcement  said that no announcement was planned  that he was prepared to talk  about yet only that were hoping for results of an open pit study and underground study.
> So I guess we all have to sit down and just wait it out!!




Looks like a few people aren't prepared to wait.  Has fallen today on tiny volume but there are still more than 200,000 shares available under 60c.  If 60c was fair value two days ago then there might be some bargains around for those counting on a general market recovery on Monday.


----------



## UPKA (25 May 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> Looks like a few people aren't prepared to wait.  Has fallen today on tiny volume but there are still more than 200,000 shares available under 60c.  If 60c was fair value two days ago then there might be some bargains around for those counting on a general market recovery on Monday.




looks like alot of ppl read this forum, is the reaction from rico01's call? no ann planned doesnt mean there wont be surprise annoucements, so im still keeping my head up high!


----------



## gregcourageous (25 May 2007)

Who cares if you have to wait another two weeks, unless you urgently need the money just hold! Go back and have another read of YT's analysis. Patience makes money. Keep selling on Monday and I'll happily buy a stack more


----------



## stoxclimber (25 May 2007)

gregcourageous said:


> Who cares if you have to wait another two weeks, unless you urgently need the money just hold! Go back and have another read of YT's analysis. Patience makes money. Keep selling on Monday and I'll happily buy a stack more




Are you actually buying a stack more on Monday?


I think that sort of statement [in general, not for you in particular] should attract the ramping ban.


----------



## gregcourageous (26 May 2007)

stoxclimber said:


> Are you actually buying a stack more on Monday?
> 
> 
> I think that sort of statement [in general, not for you in particular] should attract the ramping ban.




Sorry. Point taken, but for the record, yes if people keep selling and they drop to the mid 40's again i will happily top up.


----------



## Fool (28 May 2007)

There are a lot of rats jumping off the ship.

Could this be a sign that the announcement is being leaked?

Who would jump ship now when its due any day ?


----------



## UPKA (28 May 2007)

Fool said:


> There are a lot of rats jumping off the ship.
> 
> Could this be a sign that the announcement is being leaked?
> 
> Who would jump ship now when its due any day ?




the volume of trade doesnt not indicate a sell off, its nothing to worry about, js ppl selling because they r not willing to wait. so you can sit back n relax, may be even pick up a few bargains.


----------



## INORE (28 May 2007)

UPKA said:


> the volume of trade doesnt not indicate a sell off, its nothing to worry about, js ppl selling because they r not willing to wait. so you can sit back n relax, may be even pick up a few bargains.




Yeah its amazing how this stock has cooled...just over a week ago anything in the 40c range would have been a bargain as it edged into the 60c range....especially now as we really should be about to get the CB announcement as promised in the last announcement to be at the end of this month....thats this week....and we have such low volumes traded today.

I somehow doubt the plausability of an employee stating that they dont expect any announcements soon when it was stated in the last announ. that it would be due at the end of this month......


----------



## Fool (29 May 2007)

INORE said:


> Yeah its amazing how this stock has cooled...just over a week ago anything in the 40c range would have been a bargain as it edged into the 60c range....especially now as we really should be about to get the CB announcement as promised in the last announcement to be at the end of this month....thats this week....and we have such low volumes traded today.
> 
> I somehow doubt the plausability of an employee stating that they dont expect any announcements soon when it was stated in the last announ. that it would be due at the end of this month......




The employee that said it was David Burt - the director, I think you are reading it wrong. Burt meant that the company doesn't release details about announcement dates to anyone, he didn't say that there is no announcement.

He can't release dates, he could probably get done for leaking price sensitive information - I applaud him for keeping this information to himself.

It was originally early may, then late may.... so chances are it's going to be in the next few days, to a week maximum.

I think it's riskier to be out of the market with this, then it is to be in the market. I am still holding strong, and will do so until well into next year.


----------



## rico01 (29 May 2007)

Some people on the hotcopper site are giving huge price projections for this stock incoming months,but isn,t that ramping?


----------



## Pommiegranite (29 May 2007)

rico01 said:


> Some people on the hotcopper site are giving huge price projections for this stock incoming months,but isn,t that ramping?




Ramping? On hotcopper??? You must be confused! HC is a site dedicated to informed analysis only!!!


----------



## Fool (29 May 2007)

rico01 said:


> Some people on the hotcopper site are giving huge price projections for this stock incoming months,but isn,t that ramping?



Yes it is, 

HC is renowned for ramping - this forum is much better value in terms of discussion and analysis.

HC really only has people arguing and whinging, then a few rampers come along both for and against the stock.

Not a good forum IMO


----------



## MiningGuru (29 May 2007)

The enthusiastic buyers have bought.

Some holders have noticed the increase in selling price and have decided to sell a few off.

Hence the drop in selling price. Volume is very low so do not worry. Proably a great time top up, in the calm before the storm.

The announcement is due soon as should see things moving!


----------



## Fool (29 May 2007)

MiningGuru said:


> The enthusiastic buyers have bought.
> 
> Some holders have noticed the increase in selling price and have decided to sell a few off.
> 
> ...




Buyers:
1 1,112   0.450 
1 500   0.440 

The stock is being majorly manipulated to scare people into selling.

Expect some larger volume buy orders to go through this afternoon.


----------



## Caliente (29 May 2007)

Absolutely. It would be a disservice to dump your shares into this low volume (only 42500 today...) lull with the good news approaching.


----------



## Mozart56 (29 May 2007)

Caliente said:


> Absolutely. It would be a disservice to dump your shares into this low volume (only 42500 today...) lull with the good news approaching.




RE – YML dates.  Whilst I have no doubts about the ability of YML to produce comprehensive data and information about their tenements, meeting stated deadlines has never been one of their strengths.  Of course being a small company YML is subject to all those factors beyond its control, but before people get too excited about the “end of May” as being a deliverable it is worth reminding everyone that this report has been delayed at least three previous times and I wouldn’t bet on it not being delayed a fourth.

Hence the possibility of the end of financial year upon us before there is an announcement is very real, and I suspect a few people are taking their profits now rather than risk a slump at the end of June.

Being the eternal optimist that I am, I’m hopeful that it will be before June..  particularly as I bought some oppies at 25.5c last week!... but the fundamentals remain unchanged until YML change them.  Hence patience here is the key. They are working hard and let’s not forget that no-one has more skin in the game than the YML boys themselves 

Carr Boyd and the Waiting Game

8 September 2006

“It is expected to be about two months before the Study is completed.”

10 November 2006
- from Media release

Mr Burt said -
“The study, which includes metallurgical test work on sample ore, is continuing and should be concluded early in 2007.”

19th April

“The objective is to be in a position to commence the Open Pit in September, 2007”

“Upon completion of the drilling programme and re-assessment of the Open Pit resource available for mining, the Open Pit study will be revised. We anticipate this will be in early May”


14th May
“The Open Pit mining study is now expected to be completed in lae May 2007”


----------



## Caliente (29 May 2007)

nice post mozart - guess we should be thankful then that the delays are getting closer and closer apart ^_-


----------



## noirua (29 May 2007)

YML are very much my speculation stock and after two successful forays I hope a third opportunity arises. It means I'm a bear of Yilgarn at the present high price with much costly development up front.


----------



## Mozart56 (30 May 2007)

noirua said:


> YML are very much my speculation stock and after two successful forays I hope a third opportunity arises. It means I'm a bear of Yilgarn at the present high price with much costly development up front.




Well the SP keeps falling on what appears to be bait and switch tactics and tiny volumes. Market cap has fallen 44% in the last week... on what appears to be impatience alone.  Is the Carr Boyd potential worth a current market cap of just $25M?.... this also assumes that Marillana is worthless as are their other projects.  Going over the numbers again and reviewing YT's analysis I can't see how CB would go ahead on anything less than a $25M NPV.  Of course there maybe something we (the faithful) are failing to take account of, but for the life of me I can't see what it is.


----------



## coladuna (30 May 2007)

Should I be concerned with the continued fall in SP?
Quite a significant fall in the last few days considering the intraday high of 60 cents. Is this only a temporary reaction until the big bang expected when the long-awaited announcement is released?


----------



## ALFguy (30 May 2007)

Just got back from a week in hospital after having surgery (which was nice), so catching up on recent events here.

Not surprised at the pull back on low volume. Also quite happy to see this trade back at 40c pre any information on CB. Had run far too quickly on no news and likely a zillion noobs jumping on expecting short term wins.

You only have to look at the sell stack to see most holders want a much better price or simply have a long term view.

*Personally, I'm 'betting' on an additional deep source at CB being something big and I'm half thinking that YML are checking this out pre any announcement.*

Noirua, you think patersons have it wrong?

Edit: And yes, Caladuna....this sp fall is nothing to worry about because when they announce CB, the sp will go ballistic and rocket to the moon and everyone on here will make a ton of cash and live happily ever after - that's how simple it is. Seriously though, I honestly think you need to take stock of everything that's been said on this forum so far and weigh that against your own research on this company and it's potential. Did you buy because someone on here said you should?


----------



## Fool (30 May 2007)

Could also be that people are sick of waiting....

This news has been coming since september last year or something like that.

40c is a good price to sell if you only paid 18c or less isn't it?


----------



## YELNATS (30 May 2007)

Fool said:


> 40c is a good price to sell if you only paid 18c or less isn't it?




By the same token, 40c also seems a good price to buy in view of the prospects this business has. I topped up today in the low 40's. regards YN.


----------



## gringokonyo (30 May 2007)

Hi there.  Does anyone know what the deal is with the 9.5million options that are exercisable by 31 December 2008? 

I think these are for public purchase rather than for Directors etc.  I don't think they've been released. If they haven't, any ideas what is the usual procedure for the initial pubic offer of options purchase?  Will they become available on a designated date at price which is 25cents below the ordinary share price at the time of release or will there be some sort of application process with a specified price?

I've cut and pasted the share structure from the YLM webpage which indicates the information as current as at 30 June 2006.

ORDINARY SHARES ON ISSUE
 59,793,246*

SHARE OPTIONS ON ISSUE:

Exercisable at 25 cents each on or before 30 June 2007
 11,862,280

Exercisable at 25 cents each on or before 31 December 2008
 9,500,000

Exercisable at 30 cents at various dates up to and including 4 December 2009
 675,000

* Unchanged since listing in August, 2004


----------



## Miner (30 May 2007)

Probably YML will be having first production not before 2010. This is not too bad considering FMG commenced the plan on drawing board in 2004 for a production of 2008 May. Who knew FMG at that tim. Similarly if YML starting its work in 2007 - the year 2010 is not too bad.
Rio commenced its expansion way back in 2005 and we are seeing Hopedown is only coming next year. MPDJV for BHPB is still going.

Just a thought.

Regards

Miner


----------



## INORE (31 May 2007)

Miner said:


> Probably YML will be having first production not before 2010. This is not too bad considering FMG commenced the plan on drawing board in 2004 for a production of 2008 May. Who knew FMG at that tim. Similarly if YML starting its work in 2007 - the year 2010 is not too bad.
> Rio commenced its expansion way back in 2005 and we are seeing Hopedown is only coming next year. MPDJV for BHPB is still going.
> 
> Just a thought.
> ...




Depends if they get an offtake agreement with one of the big 3.....otherwise you are prob right as the BHP rail wont be open until after 2010 http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx?MenuID=32&ContentID=29887 if you believe this article.  BTW Rio have been in expansion mode since about 2002 similar for BHPB.


----------



## Fool (31 May 2007)

They will be for the directors.. not for public release.

Very surprised if they are for public release at the same price as the ones that expire this month.



gringokonyo said:


> Hi there.  Does anyone know what the deal is with the 9.5million options that are exercisable by 31 December 2008?
> 
> I think these are for public purchase rather than for Directors etc.  I don't think they've been released. If they haven't, any ideas what is the usual procedure for the initial pubic offer of options purchase?  Will they become available on a designated date at price which is 25cents below the ordinary share price at the time of release or will there be some sort of application process with a specified price?
> 
> ...


----------



## gregcourageous (31 May 2007)

Well, it's the last day of may and still nothing. I wish they would put out some sort of ann with reasoning for why its constantly being delayed.


----------



## Fool (31 May 2007)

gregcourageous said:


> Well, it's the last day of may and still nothing. I wish they would put out some sort of ann with reasoning for why its constantly being delayed.




You could always ring the directors and ask them why they havn't released a statement saying it's going to be delayed.


----------



## Mozart56 (31 May 2007)

gregcourageous said:


> Well, it's the last day of may and still nothing. I wish they would put out some sort of ann with reasoning for why its constantly being delayed.




Announce?  What Announce?

There has been much speculation on this forum (myself included)  that an “announcement” determining the "go ahead", value and/or production timeframe of CB is imminent; indeed late May; but having re-read all the reports, nowhere in any of YML releases or for that matter Patterson’s reports does it say there will be an “announcement” in late May, only that a Mining Study is due to be completed in late May and that it is one of a number of factors to be included in a decision to re-open CB.  For all we know the Mining Study may have been completed weeks ago.

To quote YML directly

_“The Open Pit mining study is now expected to be completed in late May 2007 following incorporation of the results of the recent reverse circulation (RC) drilling programme (Quarterly Report as issued in April, 2007).
The Study will be one of a number of factors in the decision to proceed with the Open Pit as Stage 1 in the re-commencement of mining at Carr Boyd.
The other factors are: successful negotiation of an ore off-take agreement; approval of the Mining Proposal by DoIR and the result of a tender process for the Open Pit mining contract”_

Hence there is no statement that the Mining Study will be released, and in fact were it released it is unlikely that taken in isolation it would indicate that mining would go ahead as it is “one of a number of factors”

How long these “other factors” may take to resolve is anyone’s guess.  Don’t get me wrong, I’m not trying to hose down the stock, just trying to temper anticipation.  Good things come to those who wait   Closest we have to a timeframe is “second half of 07”.

Of course should the announce come out today.. I like every other stockholder will be rapt, and delighted to be proved wrong


----------



## Pommiegranite (31 May 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> Announce?  What Announce?
> 
> There has been much speculation on this forum (myself included)  that an “announcement” determining the "go ahead", value and/or production timeframe of CB is imminent; indeed late May; but having re-read all the reports, nowhere in any of YML releases or for that matter Patterson’s reports does it say there will be an “announcement” in late May, only that a Mining Study is due to be completed in late May and that it is one of a number of factors to be included in a decision to re-open CB.  For all we know the Mining Study may have been completed weeks ago.
> 
> ...




*Chinese whispers*


Online forums are hilarious . Sometimes you can visit another forum, and see that another person's *opinion* is passed of as *fact* with no link to the original source. 

This inturn is copied and pasted elsewhere, usually with a little bit added.

Eventually..it turns into total garbage. Sometimes, if you're really lucky you get quoted back your own opinioin as someone else's 'research'

I'm not saying this is the case with YML and Carr-Boyd, but it really does show that, like Mozart, it pays to *DYOR*


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (31 May 2007)

Hang on there are many things parts relating to the overall Carr Boyd feasability which were due to be completed during May.

The last project report clearly states
"the open pit mining study is due to be completed in Late May"

"This study will be one of many factors in the decision to proceed"

So yes there is the first stagge open pit study due to be complete, who knows if this will be released but i would suggest it is relavent.

On top of this there are notice of intent to be issued IN MAY.

If stage one open pit study is positive it means they will progress with the underground study.

They have also stated they are "AIMING" for a september start up of the mine.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (31 May 2007)

Open Pit Study
The Open Pit mining study is now
expected to be completed in late May
2007 following incorporation of the
results of the recent reverse circulation
(RC) drilling programme (Quarterly
Report as issued in April, 2007).
The Study will be one of a number of
factors in the decision to proceed with
the Open Pit as Stage 1 in the re-
commencement of mining at Carr Boyd.

The other factors are: successful negotiation of an ore
off-take agreement; approval of the Mining Proposal by
DoIR and the result of a tender process for the Open Pit
mining contract.


----------



## ALFguy (31 May 2007)

gregcourageous said:


> Well, it's the last day of may and still nothing. I wish they would put out some sort of ann with reasoning for why its constantly being delayed.




I get the feeling some here are expecting a huge sp spike following any announcement on CB. I wonder what the reaction will be if that doesn't happen? Tut.

By the way, nice post Mozart 

However, I expect YML have a duty to inform the market of anything of significance at the earliest. A scoping study, will certainly be considered significant, not to mention price sensitive.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (31 May 2007)

The open pit feasability is the most important part of the whole project. If thats negative then they wont proceed with off take agreements , letters of intent as so on.

The project rests on the outcome of that report, due in "late May" 

It is extremely price sensitive


----------



## Mozart56 (31 May 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> The open pit feasability is the most important part of the whole project. If thats negative then they wont proceed with off take agreements , letters of intent as so on.
> 
> The project rests on the outcome of that report, due in "late May"
> 
> It is extremely price sensitive




The study is not the panacea. All the other planets have to line up too and are just as "price sensitive"

I think that the study's outcome can't be viewed in isolation and that YML has been fairly clear in stating this. Hence the price sensitivity of the Mining Study can only be assessed relative to all the other factors.

The study is but one component... For example if YML cannot secure a 3rd party contractor to mine CB (at the right price), then a glowing study isn't going to be of much value.  A positive study document is a great outcome, don't get me wrong, but its price sensitivity is relative to whether you believe its content (positive or negative) is already factored into the current trading price. (i.e. does 45c assume the study is positive or negative?).  I'd suggest that it assumes it is positive (or likely to be positive) given the recent run from a long term average of mid $0.20's.  The real price sensitivity comes from when YML is in a position to properly "value" the project and commit to its delivery.  I can’t see them being able to do this conclusively until all the other “factors” have been resolved and are on the table.  Then again should the study significantly “upgrade or downgrade” the resource potential, I’d argue that this information should definitely be released.  To date YML have been great in doing this.

Just my 2c


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (31 May 2007)

Agreed the big question is will they release announcements at each milestone or wait untill the whole package is put together?

Do they have to make seperate announcements as they are all price sentsitive?


----------



## UPKA (31 May 2007)

If the management want the SP to stay strong as it is now, they will have to release something solid to keep the market interested, otherwise alot of holders will run out of patience and go else where. So im sure they r not keeping anything from us, js in preparation for the report.


----------



## gregcourageous (31 May 2007)

It's obviously in their best interest to keep the SP moving, remember options have only one month left till they expire. So i very much doubt they will hold anything back. I think I'm just a little impatient as I'm new to trading. I can't really sell until end of financial year anyway unless i want a nice big tax bill, lets just hope its gained momentum again by then


----------



## stoxclimber (31 May 2007)

Guys, these microcap resource stocks aren't known for their punctuality in announcements.

Everyone just needs to sit down and be patient. Most of you bought in because YT recommended it and it was going up. But YT has recommended it since DECEMBER, whereas many of you probably got on this month. He (and others) have been waiting patiently for 6 months! Rewards come to those who wait, not those who jump on just before an announcement since the stocks hot and start dumping if the announcement is delayed.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (31 May 2007)

stoxclimber said:


> Guys, these microcap resource stocks aren't known for their punctuality in announcements.
> 
> Everyone just needs to sit down and be patient. Most of you bought in because YT recommended it and it was going up. But YT has recommended it since DECEMBER, whereas many of you probably got on this month. He (and others) have been waiting patiently for 6 months! Rewards come to those who wait, not those who jump on just before an announcement since the stocks hot and start dumping if the announcement is delayed.




Stoxclimber well said you're so polite! .....this thread is so passionate for this announcement, it tends to get mundane. Anybody thought about when the current options get converted & what might happen to this share?


----------



## Jay-684 (1 June 2007)

COMSECs announcement symbol strikes again! Nothing up as yet though.

Probably just another excercised options notice, but..... who knows really!
Patience everyone...


----------



## greggy (1 June 2007)

stoxclimber said:


> Guys, these microcap resource stocks aren't known for their punctuality in announcements.
> 
> Everyone just needs to sit down and be patient. Most of you bought in because YT recommended it and it was going up. But YT has recommended it since DECEMBER, whereas many of you probably got on this month. He (and others) have been waiting patiently for 6 months! Rewards come to those who wait, not those who jump on just before an announcement since the stocks hot and start dumping if the announcement is delayed.



Good point stoxclimber. IMO often its best to buy a stock when things are quiet as this approach tends to maximise returns.  As people have said before on this forum, the greatest rewards often goes to those who are patient.
DYOR


----------



## rico01 (1 June 2007)

Jay-684 said:


> COMSECs announcement symbol strikes again! Nothing up as yet though.
> 
> Probably just another excercised options notice, but..... who knows really!
> Patience everyone...




Jay
 You can get all announcements as they happen for free from ASX.com.au You can search for announcements, for any company,
 from the home page go to announcements and then click today and wella


----------



## alankew (1 June 2007)

Jay my comsecis showing it as another exercise of options,here is the link http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070601/pdf/00726217.pdf hope this helps


----------



## Fool (4 June 2007)

A decent gain today... let's hope it holds it to close.

I would like to take a punt and suspect that CB news is around the corner, but no one really knows anything with YML. The directors keep that info very well kept.


----------



## Caliente (4 June 2007)

just relax Fool!

hehehehehehehehe................ always wanted to say that without sounding contrite


----------



## ALFguy (4 June 2007)

Holiday in WA today so wasn't likely to be any company releases.

Appears to be a slight change in sentiment today with few, if any, selling into the bids. Pretty amazing how thin that sell side is too.

Low volume but a step in the right direction.


----------



## gringokonyo (4 June 2007)

Just had a free copy of the June issue of Resource Stocks magazine sent to me courtesy of my AGM holding, as there's an article on AGM.  Anyway, lo and behold, there's a corporate profile of Yilgarn Mining in this issue.  There's nothing new in the article but it seems to confirm Yilgarn's intention to restart Carr Boyd by September and mine out the first stage 90,000 tonnes @ 1% Nickel and 2900tonnes of copper within the pit in 8 months.  Carr Boyd to generate cashflow for deeper exploration and development at Marillana and Irwin Coglia.  Re Marillana, the article says (David) "Burt plans to meet the infrastructure owners in the region and says he is encouraged by the written comments of BHP Billiton Iron Ore president Ian Ashby recently that new producers in the region should consider the option of mine gate sales and rail haulage arrangements, under which BHP Billiton could carry other miners' ore using its locos and wagons."

Also says has received preliminary enquiries from the Chinese steel mills regarding sales etc.  However, more serious approaches won't occur until the sonic drilling and ore benefication evaluation.

I reckon this article will bring YML some additional exposure with possible benefit to the share price in the short term.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (4 June 2007)

gringokonyo said:


> Just had a free copy of the June issue of Resource Stocks magazine sent to me courtesy of my AGM holding, as there's an article on AGM.  Anyway, lo and behold, there's a corporate profile of Yilgarn Mining in this issue.  There's nothing new in the article but it seems to confirm Yilgarn's intention to restart Carr Boyd by September and mine out the first stage 90,000 tonnes @ 1% Nickel and 2900tonnes of copper within the pit in 8 months.  Carr Boyd to generate cashflow for deeper exploration and development at Marillana and Irwin Coglia.  Re Marillana, the article says (David) "Burt plans to meet the infrastructure owners in the region and says he is encouraged by the written comments of BHP Billiton Iron Ore president Ian Ashby recently that new producers in the region should consider the option of mine gate sales and rail haulage arrangements, under which BHP Billiton could carry other miners' ore using its locos and wagons."
> 
> Also says has received preliminary enquiries from the Chinese steel mills regarding sales etc.  However, more serious approaches won't occur until the sonic drilling and ore benefication evaluation.
> 
> I reckon this article will bring YML some additional exposure with possible benefit to the share price in the short term.




Many thanx for the post ,and this is my reason in supporting this share ....its the transportation/infrastructure link that bides with me,this is the crux of the main deal ....no return tickets needed here.


----------



## gringokonyo (4 June 2007)

3 veiws of a secret said:


> Many thanx for the post ,and this is my reason in supporting this share ....its the transportation/infrastructure link that bides with me,this is the crux of the main deal ....no return tickets need here.




No worries.  Marillana is also the main reason I'm into this stock big time.  Once they get JORC compliance for the 30MT it can take off.  CXM has taken off from 18cents to 55cents on the strength of 20MT JORC and Memorandum of Understanding with a chinese mill.  CXM has about 240million shares, so YML should reach $1.65 based on CXM's example.


----------



## Caliente (4 June 2007)

gringokonyo said:


> No worries.  Marillana is also the main reason I'm into this stock big time.  Once they get JORC compliance for the 30MT it can take off.  CXM has taken off from 18cents to 55cents on the strength of 20MT JORC and Memorandum of Understanding with a chinese mill.  CXM has about 240million shares, so YML should reach $1.65 based on CXM's example.




Thanks gringo - enlightening post. Unfortunately with YML its always just a matter of ttttiiiimmmeee.....

As slow motion as the boys are, at least they are the real deal - so they've got a holder right here.


----------



## rico01 (7 June 2007)

Caliente said:


> Thanks gringo - enlightening post. Unfortunately with YML its always just a matter of ttttiiiimmmeee.....
> 
> As slow motion as the boys are, at least they are the real deal - so they've got a holder right here.




These guys owe it to the shareholders to let us know how the mining/scoping study is going. If it's been delayed, due to unforseen circumstances  or something, fine!, but let everybody know whats going on.
I think there is something called continuous disclosure and if something has changed, been delayed, they should tell us, after all it was going to be april then may and now its july.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (7 June 2007)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=271894

Check this out guys has major implications for YML and its marianna prospects, RIO and BHP dont want to let anyone use their infrastructure because its already at full capacity. 

The only was YML will get its resources recognised is if the high court makes a judgement that 3rd partys must be allowed to use existing rail.

On the other hand Rio came out today stating that base commodities eg . Coal , gas and iron ore are really the only mineral deposits worth looking for in Aus.

I believe the only way marianna will get off the ground is if YML sell it to either rio or bhp.


----------



## Caliente (7 June 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=271894
> 
> Check this out guys has major implications for YML and its marianna prospects, RIO and BHP dont want to let anyone use their infrastructure because its already at full capacity.
> 
> ...




I think you're thinking a bit too far ahead. I always thought that the longterm implication for the Marillana deposit would be acquisition.

Let the YML prove up the good tonnage and grade to JORC standards, and let the big boys make a bid for it. The location is too good to ignore.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (7 June 2007)

Hahahaha i thought thats what i had said :

"I believe the only way marianna will get off the ground is if YML sell it to either rio or bhp."

Besides there is no way they could raise the capital to construct a working mine.


----------



## gringokonyo (7 June 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Hahahaha i thought thats what i had said :
> 
> Besides there is no way they could raise the capital to construct a working mine.




How much do you reckon they need?  I have no idea what is involved in getting an iron ore mine up and running (or any mine for that matter).


----------



## UPKA (7 June 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Hahahaha i thought thats what i had said :
> 
> "I believe the only way marianna will get off the ground is if YML sell it to either rio or bhp."
> 
> Besides there is no way they could raise the capital to construct a working mine.




all they need is a JV and eat off the interest on the project, and that should be more than enuf for them.


----------



## MiningGuru (8 June 2007)

Holding up very well today. A little green in a sea of red!

Actually cone up 2.5c to 49c while the rest of the market is down!

The Carr Boyd announcement must be coming out any day now.


----------



## Caliente (9 June 2007)

lol maite - its been coming for months. Just hold on to the good ship YML till then. By the way who is going to the AMEC conference tommorow in Perth? I'll be there. Look for the Nixon Rotolog -(ebony/gold) watch, and say hi!


----------



## MiningGuru (12 June 2007)

The 100,000+ that was sitting at 50c has now been chomped.

A good sign!

Lets see what happens during the rest of the day

The chart also looks fantastic for further move upwards.


----------



## Crash (13 June 2007)

From The Age - today.

Fortescue gets port support
Jamie Freed
June 13, 2007

THE first iron ore shipped from Fortescue Metals' new berth at Port Hedland may be produced by another company.

In an apparent demonstration of its commitment to open-access infrastructure in the middle of its long-running battle to gain access to BHP Billiton's railway line, the Andrew Forrest-backed company yesterday signed a memorandum of understanding with minnow Atlas Iron.

The deal would allow Atlas to start shipping 1 million tonnes a year from Fortescue's port, starting next March, subject to state environmental approvals. Fortescue plans to ship its first iron ore from its $3.2 billion Pilbara iron ore project in May, following cyclone damage to the railway line it is building.

Fortescue is fighting in the Australian Competition Tribunal for approval to run its own trains on BHP's railway line to help develop a secondary project, but other junior miners in the region are merely seeking BHP or Fortescue to haul the ore on the existing equipment at a commercial price.

BHP is believed to be discussing haulage arrangements with a number of companies, including Iron Ore Holdings. Rio Tinto said it had not been approached to haul outside ore or provide access to its railway.

"Small producers … don't want to buy trains and rolling stock," Fortescue government relations head Julian Tapp said.

"This is just going to be a profit stream for us. We're going to make money over helping other people ship their iron ore."

He said several other iron ore explorers, including BC Iron and *Yilgarn Mining*, had expressed interest in using Fortescue's infrastructure, but most would find BHP's railway more convenient geographically.

Fortescue's agreement with Atlas allows the companies 60 days to negotiate commercial terms for the port handling and ship-loading services, but is not legally binding.

Atlas plans to haul ore from its Pardoo hematite project 75 kilometres east of Port Hedland using road trains and will only use Fortescue's port until a new public facility is ready in 2009.

Atlas managing director David Flanagan said it would be more cost-efficient and better for the environment to haul the ore on BHP's railway line but they had not come to a deal after 2 ½ years of talks.

"In the event BHP and Atlas could come to a workable agreement, we would grab it with both hands," he said.

The deal with Fortescue would also allow Atlas to use its port facilities for a potential magnetite project and its railway and port for a second hematite project, neither of which has a resource.

Atlas shares closed 18.5 ¢ higher at a record $1.085, having nearly doubled in the past month. Fortescue shares closed 21 ¢ lower at $35.79.


----------



## ALFguy (13 June 2007)

Thanks for that Crash and well spotted - though BHP's line looks the more convenient for YML.

SP down as expected with a large(ish) seller at 50c, but holding up pretty well. Certainly looks like holders are holding out for news on CB or even Marillana now, seeing as we're well into June.

That said, the way things are going, we may be reading the next Quarterly to find out what they're up to.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (13 June 2007)

Yeah perhaps they want the whole package together before releasing to public. The absence of director buying either means they have already morgaged their house to buy shares  Carr boyd is unfeasable or an announcement is due within the next two weeks.

I like the last one, someone should call them? I would but im not exactly a top 20 holder and dont know alot about trading/business jargon.


----------



## coladuna (13 June 2007)

Is anyone concerned about the recent fall in nickel price?
In just a few weeks, it has come down from a high of US$50,000/t to US$41,000/t today.


----------



## ALFguy (14 June 2007)

coladuna said:


> Is anyone concerned about the recent fall in nickel price?
> In just a few weeks, it has come down from a high of US$50,000/t to US$41,000/t today.




The LME have forced it down for now.
This from June 7th:



> The nickel market, with prices hitting $51,800 a tonne in May and rising some 40 percent this year, has been characterised by extreme tightness with low stocks in LME warehouses and strong use in China.
> 
> The LME amended its lending rules, lowering the limit at which holders of dominant long positions are required to lend to the market, late on Wednesday.
> 
> ...




So prices currently around USD$17 per Lb (AUD$14)? Not sure I've got my figures right here, but I believe YT's estimates were based on $5 per lb giving CB an in ground value of $150m at their last estimate of 8500t.

If anyone is a little shaky about the feasibility of CB, remember this isn't the only project that YML have.


----------



## gringokonyo (14 June 2007)

ALFguy said:


> The LME have forced it down for now.
> This from June 7th:
> 
> 
> ...




Also, people shouldn't forget that they're also extracting copper as part of the process, and copper prices are up on the LME.  CB is primarily to get funding to get Marillana up on its way.  I know that YML were due to receive scoping/feasibiliy study reports from mining contractors by late May, but I have never noted anywhere that the results were to be released to shareholders by a designated date, so I'm surprised by the amount of angst over these results not being made available.  To me, it's almost a given that the mine will recommence given the information in the current Resource Stocks magazine and Pattersons analysis.  September is noted as the planned start up date, so perhaps that may be delayed a little or maybe the 1,000 tonnes anticipated to be extracted in 9 months is optimistic.  Maybe these are the issues the scoping and feasibility studies are evaluating.  I've been sitting on these since late last year, and as a long term investor I'm not overly concerned, but I can understand those seeking short term gains getting frustrated with positive news not being released.


----------



## ALFguy (14 June 2007)

Just following on from what gringokonyo has said re CB.

I personally think (and I may have said this before) that they are wanting to find out more about the source of the mineralisation at CB so as to increase the indicated figures. It may also be they want to evaluate this before releasing further information to the market.



> For that reason, the Company considers that the major
> exploration target at Carr Boyd is the source of the
> mineralisation in the pipes – a mineralised zone
> associated with the conduit (feeder) to the complex.
> ...




I particularly liked the illustration (bottom of page)

Slightly off topic, if anyone hasn't been following - This morning, someone selling 220k at 46c was bought out in one go. This resulted in the 200k seller pulling their sell order at 50c, hence the sp has moved up a little today.


----------



## Jay-684 (15 June 2007)

Almost thought Australian Stock Report had recommended YML this morning! Unfortunately it was YGL - Yilgargn Gold....

Do they have any relationship with YML?


----------



## Jay-684 (18 June 2007)

Any ideas why YML has dropped ~10% today?

Such a shame, as all my profits from FNT today so far have been eaten up by YMLs losses!


----------



## mobcat (18 June 2007)

Dont stress JAY low vol on the decrease means jack s CB,s on the way good times ahead for all holders of yml ymlo


----------



## UPKA (18 June 2007)

Jay-684 said:


> Any ideas why YML has dropped ~10% today?
> 
> Such a shame, as all my profits from FNT today so far have been eaten up by YMLs losses!




pretty obvious capping @50c for 200k shares, soon or later that seller will pull out, pending on ann!


----------



## Jay-684 (18 June 2007)

mobcat said:


> Dont stress JAY low vol on the decrease means jack s CB,s on the way good times ahead for all holders of yml ymlo




No worries here in terms of the long term! Just curious if there was a reason for the movement I couldn't see 

I'm still holding (lol, I gotta, told the missus I'd take her on a holiday if it gets to a certain price!)


----------



## ALFguy (18 June 2007)

Still gets me why people are swayed by a single large order, even though I know they're probably new to the game or simply following the sheep mentality.

Have been a fair few big sellers over the last week and most have been pulled at the first sign of buyer strength. Could be capping, hard to tell when it's so brazen.

By the way, I spoke to a broker friend in Perth over the weekend and he said he'd heard rumors about a deal on their ore, but he wouldn't divulge anymore - even after I offered to pay his beers! Could be nothing, but worth keeping an ear to the ground. Interestingly, he referred to them as 'the chaps kicking off that nickel mine'


----------



## stoxclimber (18 June 2007)

There she goes! Cappers get some action..although only about 30k sold in volume so I don't think they'd be happy yet!


Just goes to show you how important a tight stop loss is..plan the trade, trade the plan!!!


----------



## mobcat (18 June 2007)

CARR BOYD ann check it out hope it holds all we have been hoping for go YML you good thing bloody 100 thingie
back soon


----------



## Stimpy (18 June 2007)

Now that the mineable resource has been defined (with the exception of the juicy "mineralisation remains open" comment regarding Shoot 4 on the last page) we're just waiting for the testwork results and an offtake agreement.

I agree with gringokonyo, reopening the mine is a virtual certainty.

Exhaustion of the open pit in 7-8 months means fast cash, too.

I liked before - I like even more now. Holding!


----------



## motion (18 June 2007)

mobcat said:


> CARR BOYD ann check it out hope it holds all we have been hoping for go YML you good thing bloody 100 thingie
> back soon




Is it out ? I can no see it anywhere.... dam commsec...... can some one pls update us here... I can not see it anywhere... thanks

Edit: OK got it... thanks for the update.....


----------



## Stimpy (18 June 2007)

motion said:


> Is it out ? I can no see it anywhere.... dam commsec...... can some one pls update us here... I can not see it anywhere... thanks




Go to the ASX website, http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...rchByCode&releasedDuringCode=W&issuerCode=YML


----------



## mobcat (18 June 2007)

Fully agree Stimpy YML is one to give to my 3 month old when hes 18 so he can buy a space shuttle used of course  seriously all just travelling along niceley atm the money is in the ore and car boyd can provide some finance sounds like it in a nut shell to me


----------



## marklar (18 June 2007)

OK, well, I've read it and I'm happy but not ecstatic; there's still work to do over the next few months.  I didn't see any negatives, nor any hint of negatives, so I'm keen to see how "the market" responds...

m.


----------



## gringokonyo (18 June 2007)

These guys are certainly the kings of understated announcements.  I get the feeling they've only released it to appease restless ASF members and now want a couple of months to quietly go about their business uninterrupted LOL.

It's cryptic, but the open pit is going ahead once they get the DoIR approval and off take agreement finalised in the next couple of months.  

It suggests that the open pit is viable at nickel prices over $28000 US per tonne, so I can't see nickel dropping that low over the next 12 months.

The first paragraph in the Resource stocks article pretty much sums up the importance of the open pit section 'Yilgarn Mining plans to have the old Carr Boyd nickel mine in WA back in production before the end of the year to underwrite deeper development and two other advanced nickel and iron ore projects in the state'.  No doubt the open pit is a goer, and probably shoots 1and 2.  Not sure about shoot 4 though.

The Marillana results will give the share price the big push, so hold tight for a couple of months.


----------



## ALFguy (18 June 2007)

gringokonyo said:


> The Marillana results will give the share price the big push, so hold tight for a couple of months.




And there is the problem, how many will wait it out?
Short term, I see sideways movement with possible weakness. There are too many holding that were expecting good things in May, let alone June. Now we're talking July/August for anything definite.

However, I don't plan on selling to trade. The past has taught me how difficult this process is, when simply holding longer term will exact the rewards I'm after.

Be interesting to see how the market reacts tomorrow.


----------



## gringokonyo (18 June 2007)

ALFguy said:


> And there is the problem, how many will wait it out?
> Short term, I see sideways movement with possible weakness. There are too many holding that were expecting good things in May, let alone June. Now we're talking July/August for anything definite.
> 
> However, I don't plan on selling to trade. The past has taught me how difficult this process is, when simply holding longer term will exact the rewards I'm after.
> ...




It's hard to figure out what people are looking for in a stock.  It might have a short spurt tomorrow and then fall back as you suggest over the next month.  I still think this release reiterates what they've said before - which is positive - so I don't expect a massive surge in price.

I too am holding this long term.  Marillana has so much potential that I just couldn't sell without first knowing its full potential.  I'm really interested to see what the estimated resource is on the south east zones that they're going to drill.  If it points to about 200MT within the tenement, then I'm holding these for a very long time (not to mention the 7 other iron ore prospective tenements they have).  

Once they confirm JORC compliance for the 30MT, hopefully they'll give an indication of how much ore they plan to produce per year.  Even 3 to 5 million tonnes per annum - possibly $120-200 million net value per year would result in a fairly decent share price.


----------



## chops_a_must (18 June 2007)

ALFguy said:


> By the way, I spoke to a broker friend in Perth over the weekend and he said he'd heard rumors about a deal on their ore, but he wouldn't divulge anymore - even after I offered to pay his beers! Could be nothing, but worth keeping an ear to the ground. Interestingly, he referred to them as 'the chaps kicking off that nickel mine'



Very interesting indeed.

I was curious to see the sudden, simultaneous and unexplained drops in both VRE and YML... I know Paddo's have had large stakes in both of these over time... but perhaps this is something to keep tabs on.

Thanks for that Alf Guy...


----------



## UPKA (18 June 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Very interesting indeed.
> 
> I was curious to see the sudden, simultaneous and unexplained drops in both VRE and YML... I know Paddo's have had large stakes in both of these over time... but perhaps this is something to keep tabs on.
> 
> Thanks for that Alf Guy...




there has also been capping at the 50c range today, one was 200k share cap, another one around 120k shares, looks like someone is accumulating. the company doesnt like releasing constant updates, dunno whether its a good things or not. even with the current ann its prob nothing new, bt js a progress report.


----------



## Mozart56 (19 June 2007)

UPKA said:


> there has also been capping at the 50c range today, one was 200k share cap, another one around 120k shares, looks like someone is accumulating. the company doesnt like releasing constant updates, dunno whether its a good things or not. even with the current ann its prob nothing new, bt js a progress report.




In my eyes the announcement is all very positive.  Rome wasn't built in a day, and with YML Rome could very well be the outcome.  I was very interested to read that Marillana was mentioned before CB in the announce.. my first reaction was "Oh $#@" CB must be off so they weighted the news to good first, bad second! But it was very typical YML, no blue sky statements, just cold hard facts.. I think this is what encourages to me to be a long-term player.

They've stopped short of estimating NPV's on CB, but anyone care to speculate on what it might deliver later this year should Ni remain above $40k/T?  My back of envelope suggests $90M+  With the market cap still hovering around $30M one would think that would bode well for SP propsectivity?  What is missing are the production, transport and processing costs.  Anyone with experience here?  YT are you there?


----------



## toc_bat (19 June 2007)

hi all

well im no expert, some of you may already know this, and since having taken up a full time job have devoted less time to the market, i probably have not read all of YMLs anns very carefully in the last few months, but this latest one i have, it clearly states that *'The mining proposal is in the final stages of preparation and is expected to be lodged with the DoIR within the next two weeks'*.

Somebody correct me please but has YML ever said this before? It seems like they have the intention to go ahead with mining if they are lodging a proposal with the DoIR, so good news to me. Perhaps the stuff about acceptable off-take agreements is simply saying the final nitty grtitty needs to be nutted out, but why even bother making off-take agreements if you aren't preparing a proposal for the DoIR.

good night all


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (19 June 2007)

the actual value to the company is not that significant:

Take the open pit..
1120 tonnes at say $40 000 per tonne = $44 800 000
YML can earn 51% = $22 848 000
I had a look at some other open pit nickel mines and they were significantly larger than YML (so economy of scale much better) and their cost per tonne was about 70% of the total nickel value (to produce pure nickel from dirt). So say 80% of YML nickel value for mining and associated activities.

20% of $22 848 000   = $ 4 569 000  and thats before tax and dont forget YML had to spend over 3 mill to earn that

I suspect the underground section would have significantly higher mining costs ? Some one please tell me if the assumed 80% cost is too high.


----------



## rico01 (19 June 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> the actual value to the company is not that significant:
> 
> Take the open pit..
> 1120 tonnes at say $40 000 per tonne = $44 800 000
> YML can earn 51% = $22 848 000




I've been studying it too and came to the the same conclusion. I guess they [the directors] also are planing for the marillana to be bigger & better to put them through to retirement. There's lotsa deals that seem to be going on in that end of town.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (19 June 2007)

Stage 2 underground say 6100 tonnes at $40 000 per tonne

= $244 000 000   x 51%  

= $122 000 000  at say 85% cost efficiency (i have no idea of cost of underground mining i just assume that it is higher than open pit)

= $18 300 000

Thats better but still equals less than their current market cap .


----------



## UPKA (19 June 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> I had a look at some other open pit nickel mines and they were significantly larger than YML (so economy of scale much better) and their cost per tonne was about 70% of the total nickel value (to produce pure nickel from dirt). So say 80% of YML nickel value for mining and associated activities.




although the open pit resource isnt great, bt there r greater value going under ground. there is an old mine shaft from the previous development, so it wouldnt cost much to start it up again. I think the directors have made a wise decision to develope this project first, although small, be its in an advance stage of development, which will generate steady cash flow once kicked off. 

Marillana will most likely to be bought by one of the big boys around the area, so i certainly hope YML keeps on looking for new projects.


----------



## gringokonyo (19 June 2007)

UPKA said:


> Marillana will most likely to be bought by one of the big boys around the area, so i certainly hope YML keeps on looking for new projects.




I'd be surprised if they sell Marillana.  These guys don't strike me as being time wasters, and we know that they have been in discussions with BHP and FMG about rail arrangements for carting their ore - which they wouldn't do if the goal is to sell Marillana.  They've also received preliminary enquiries from the Chinese also means a JV with the Chinese is a possibility.  Also, they have 7 other iron ore tenements which means they're pretty serious about getting into iron-ore production - they need to start somewhere.  

Marillana is owned by Brockman Iron Pty Ltd, a wholly owned subsidiary of Yilgarn Mining -I wonder if that will be spun off some time in the future?

Price down 3.5cents thus far.  Obviously a few people can't wait a couple of months.  Good luck to them.


----------



## Mozart56 (19 June 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> the actual value to the company is not that significant:
> 
> Take the open pit..
> 1120 tonnes at say $40 000 per tonne = $44 800 000
> ...





My sums look a little better than yours Kiwikarlos - please tell me if I'm wrong.  Your calcs haven't taken into account the Cu that they get, or the Ni price in $Au.

	 US$	  AU$				
Cu Price	  $7,665 	   $9,125 				
Ni Price US $41,900   $49,881 				
Exchange Rate	    0.84					

Stage 1 1120T of Ni + 410T of Cu = Gross of $59.6M = Profit of $17.8M*

*Assuming profit margin as 30%. *ie YML earn $9.2M* (51%)

Stage 2 6244T of Ni +2295T of Cu = Gross of $311M = Profit of $66.4M*

*Assuming profit margin of just 20% *ie YML earn $34M * (51%)

So total cashflow potential for Stage 1 & 2 indicated resource only = *$43M*

Help me out if I've made a fundamental error here, but this looks very good doesn't it?


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (19 June 2007)

I would agree your figures look a bit more realistic than mine but that total profit is only equal to its current market cap. I dont think this will move untill mariana results out, may drift down a bit on low volumes untill then.


----------



## Mozart56 (19 June 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> I would agree your figures look a bit more realistic than mine but that total profit is only equal to its current market cap. I dont think this will move untill mariana results out, may drift down a bit on low volumes untill then.




Give's them a rock solid PE of 1 though 

Don't forget the $3M they have in the bank + the $5M they'll get for the options.  Effectively spec value on Marillana is free.  That's better than many of the recent IPO's that have listed at double their raising price on the back of spec alone


----------



## MiningGuru (19 June 2007)

Looks to me that someone is trying to cap this share, and they are succeeding. The sell order put on at 42.5c is a cap IMO, so that he can pick up shares cheap that people are being persuaded to sell, to either pay for their options, or other reasons.

Once the sell pressure is off after option expiry has concluded the shares will return their upward march!

I thought the recent announcement was good, with the virtual certainty of the Carr Boyd project commencing and good money coming in, to fund the iron ore developments!


----------



## UPKA (19 June 2007)

MiningGuru said:


> Looks to me that someone is trying to cap this share, and they are succeeding. The sell order put on at 42.5c is a cap IMO, so that he can pick up shares cheap that people are being persuaded to sell, to either pay for their options, or other reasons.
> 
> Once the sell pressure is off after option expiry has concluded the shares will return their upward march!
> 
> I thought the recent announcement was good, with the virtual certainty of the Carr Boyd project commencing and good money coming in, to fund the iron ore developments!




agreed, and i cant help myself picking up some more today @42.5c, which is bargain! only reason why there's a sell off is patience, and many out there r running out of it!


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (19 June 2007)

Long way to go before we get any significant announcement on either, could drift  lower untill we get some drill results. I was hoping the Carr Boyd ann would arouse more enthusiasm.


----------



## UPKA (20 June 2007)

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20602013&sid=aKuppf5eGo4c&refer=commodity_futures

This is an interesting read, if Nickel price keep on diving like this, CB could be in doubt. anyone with a different opinion?


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (20 June 2007)

yeah i think at 37 K per tonne it shouldn't make to much difference. but 25K then i would start been concerned. Cant see it getting to their though, all depends on the costs involved in production.

Anyone have a idea of indicative cost to profit % for open pit and ug nickel mines we might be able to use?

Plus i dont know if the existing infrastructure at Carr Boyd means that they have to spend less on development thus higher return?


----------



## UPKA (20 June 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> yeah i think at 37 K per tonne it shouldn't make to much difference. but 25K then i would start been concerned. Cant see it getting to their though, all depends on the costs involved in production.
> 
> Anyone have a idea of indicative cost to profit % for open pit and ug nickel mines we might be able to use?
> 
> Plus i dont know if the existing infrastructure at Carr Boyd means that they have to spend less on development thus higher return?




I think the recent pull back was also linked to the declining Nickel price, many dont think that CB will go into production as the outlook for nickel is weak. personally I think CB should be alot cheaper to develope due to the existing shaft from previous developement on the site, bt we won't know till the BFS comes out.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (20 June 2007)

Still insignificant amounts been sold, i wont start panicing untill i see 500K and -10% etc.

Holding out for marianna results which from memory i think have started drilling on monday so maybe a few weeks till we get some results + i dont want to sell this financial year.


----------



## Dave31 (20 June 2007)

Poor YML getting hammered since the ann. Might make way for a good re-entry point soon given that I was looking for an entry in the mid 40's just last week!
Still has alot of fundamental potential thats for sure


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (20 June 2007)

I reakon its just stop losses the big boys aren't selling out.

Marianna is where the big bickies are 35 is strong support and the sell side volumes are tiny.

One good buy order and we are back to mid forties.

Anyone got more info on marianna drilling timetable?


----------



## UPKA (20 June 2007)

ok boys calm down, the sell off was caused by falling nickel prices, and worries that nickel might fall even more this couple of yrs, bt CB isnt the main focus of this stock, we r waiting on Marianna !


----------



## gringokonyo (20 June 2007)

UPKA said:


> I think the recent pull back was also linked to the declining Nickel price, many dont think that CB will go into production as the outlook for nickel is weak. personally I think CB should be alot cheaper to develope due to the existing shaft from previous developement on the site, bt we won't know till the BFS comes out.




Yeh, there's a few nervous nellies out there worried about the collapse of the nickel price.  I think Yilgarn is committed to the open pit, but the underground mine will probably only proceed subject to the nickel price being over $28000 US per tonne.  Still, the open pit should give them a few dollars to progress Marillana, which is where the big dollars lie.  

I'm expecting the share price will continue to retreat until the end of the FY as people take profits to put into their super.   

I reckon a few punters have moved over into FWL given the way that's going up at the moment!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 June 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I had to take some profits on YMLO today, 200k at an avg of 27c, I still have plenty left,
> 
> I just thought I'd let you guys know,
> 
> This doesn't change my view one bit re YML, I still think it has amaing upside etc but I needed the money + it never hurts to take some profits given how hard its run




Seeing YML retrace so hard makes me thankful I took profits when it had run really really hard,

Anyway like I said, my fundamental view hasn't changed on YML, I was dissapointed with the announcement they gave re Carr Boyd as it didn't express an value in tersm of NPV (or did I miss that) still Marilliaina holds the potential to be the company maker but that won't be until August, I will be looking to buy more on weakness (like now)


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (20 June 2007)

Yeah thats a painful lesson i've leart so many times. I've started trying selling at what i think are peaks then reentering. Sometimes i may miss out on a few % but thats no biggy.

Regarding mariana they started drilling monday, perhapes 2-3 weeks for drilling maybe same again for results. Could be all quiet on the western front untill then. Unless we get some Carr Boyd updates sooner rather than later.

PS. I agree the Ann regarding CB was a bit of a let down they are certainly keeping their cards close to their chest.


----------



## noirua (20 June 2007)

The drilling programme at Marillana and the Carr Boyd evaluation have dampened down the speculation, as it will be sometime before these mines are ready.  The last announcement on 18th June does seem to add uncertainty and that is alway bad news for the stock price.

Nothing much has changed and it may be a time for trying to "catch the falling knife", before the next round of speculation begins.


----------



## Mozart56 (20 June 2007)

noirua said:


> The drilling programme at Marillana and the Carr Boyd evaluation have dampened down the speculation, as it will be sometime before these mines are ready.  The last announcement on 18th June does seem to add uncertainty and that is alway bad news for the stock price.
> 
> Nothing much has changed and it may be a time for trying to "catch the falling knife", before the next round of speculation begins.




Just when that round of speculation will be is the key question, and having re-read the announce again I thought I'd present my thoughts.

*Marillana*

Clearly this is the where the greatest potential value lies and I think this was confirmed by YML placing the status of this project ahead of CB in the release.  Re-reading this I think it is unlikely that we will know just how big this tenement is until close to the end of the year or early next year.  Hence any speculative rally on the back of this could be months away.  I’ve detailed my rationale for this below:-

*Infill  Drilling*

_“It is the Company’s intention to release the results of the in-fill drilling following the completion of that programme (not progressively). The results are not expected before August, 2007”_

YML are yet to hit any of their stated drilling deadlines, so don’t expect anything here before September.  This process does nothing more than translate an “inferred” resource to an “indicated” resource.. which is positive with respect to the inferred 30Mt but hardly going to set the world on fire. Whether JORC is outcome of this or not is not stated, and they could be waiting to JORC the whole tenement.

*Exploratory Drilling*

Now this is the exciting bit… just how much more Fe is there and what is the grading?  This is the programme that could transfer YML into a Cinderella story… but don’t get too excited because it is unlikely to be known for some time.

_“This programme will follow on from the in-fill programme in the NW sector”_

So if we assume that the infill drilling is all done and dusted by September… which could easily become Oct/Nov, they won’t even begin the exploratory drilling until the end of this year.  Could well be January before we know what is in the ground.

*Carr Boyd and Irwin Hills*

I thought it was interesting that no update or official statement was provided on Irwin Hills.  It’s clearly been put on ice, and the recent fall in the Nickel price hasn’t helped its cause. It now falls into the dreaded "strategic resource" category. CB is another matter.  I am very confident that this will go ahead, and the recent falls in the Ni price will certainly affect profitability, but at 38c YML only has a market cap of $25M.  This could easily be recouped on the back of this project, but again timing is a factor.  Will the open pit commence this year?  I think this could be doubtful as they have stated that the “decision to proceed” is at least 2 months away. Cashflow for phase 2 may not be received until this time next year.

It all sounds a bit depressing, but I’m a long term holder and will continue to acquire more as the opportunity presents.  This is a long-term stock, and I can’t see any imminent announcements that are likley to propel it upward in the short-term.  We should also be mindful of all the other tenements that YML has.  They have some highly desirable areas to investigate.. but like everything real… it takes time.  Marillana could well be a retirement maker for stockholders, but you need to be very patient to reap any rewards.  I'm happy to wait.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (20 June 2007)

well when it went up there where no sellers...so when it goes down there are'nt any buyers......Guess YML is no longer the flavour of the month .


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (20 June 2007)

Considering the volumes as it was going up i find it hard to believe that it will stay at these levels for long.

Unusual trading always happens at this time of year, people getting in and out for CGT purposes


----------



## UPKA (20 June 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Considering the volumes as it was going up i find it hard to believe that it will stay at these levels for long.
> 
> Unusual trading always happens at this time of year, people getting in and out for CGT purposes




Thats very true, seeing the volume went thru today, i wouldnt worry too much abt the drop, although i did sold half of my holdings at opening. bt planning to re enter when the price is rite.


----------



## ALFguy (20 June 2007)

Took profits in the 50's so I'm not worried about this slump. Actually expected it after that ann. Too many holders sitting and waiting expectantly for some wonderful news about CB, so anything that conservative was likely to fuel a sell off. People are funny.

Oversold in my opinion, has come down far too quickly.
Buyers in the wings just waiting to pick it up cheaper, but not showing their hands today.

Didn't Pato's value this at 40c taking into account CB going ahead?


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (20 June 2007)

I think buying is pretty quiet around this time i would think the new finacial year will bring people with new money for new investments.

Correct me if im wrong anyone but it seemed to be small fry jumping ship not many if any large holders. Can anyone tell me if top 20 changed

Please


----------



## Synergy (20 June 2007)

Regardless of whether it continues down in the short term I couldn't resist picking up some more in the mid 30's. Surely this has come down too hard? I can't imagine there would be many looking to sell any lower than this considering how tightly the stock has been held previously.


----------



## gringokonyo (21 June 2007)

Positive sign, announcement out with 4 Directors converting significant numbers of options...........


----------



## UPKA (21 June 2007)

gringokonyo said:


> Positive sign, announcement out with 4 Directors converting significant numbers of options...........




well with it expiring end of this month, and exercise price of 25c, u'd be stupid not to convert them when current SP is at 35c. so doesnt really say much...


----------



## gringokonyo (21 June 2007)

UPKA said:


> well with it expiring end of this month, and exercise price of 25c, u'd be stupid not to convert them when current SP is at 35c. so doesnt really say much...



True, but you wouldn't be throwing good money after bad.  I reckon first sign that directors are selling would quickly send the share price south of 25cents - which then wouldn't make conversion such a smart decision.  I think it just reaffirms that they have faith in the way things are going, which at least has momentarily stopped the SP dropping - albeit on the strength of 50,000 sales.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (21 June 2007)

I would say that the expiry is one of the major factors pushing the Sp lower the last week or so. Seen it happen before, Im banking on a average recovery beggining of next month and alot more interest around marianna releases later that month or august.

Any thoughts?


----------



## gringokonyo (21 June 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> I would say that the expiry is one of the major factors pushing the Sp lower the last week or so. Seen it happen before, Im banking on a average recovery beggining of next month and alot more interest around marianna releases later that month or august.
> 
> Any thoughts?




I think Marillana will definitely spike interest, but not sure what will happen in the next 4 weeks.  As a longterm holder, the price fluctuations don't really worry me.  It's only if it starts dropping below 25c that I'll need to reconsider my position.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 June 2007)

The problem here appears to be patience, I problem which I had forseen and thus decided to take profits towards what now appears to have been the prior peak,


The fundamentals haven't changed, just the mkts perception of YML,

If you bought because you liked the fundmanetals, the recent price weakness shouldn't change your fundamental position on the compnay,

I know that Patersons will be swooping on stock below 40c, but are savvy so hence will let the sell bids build and drop lower and lower before they act, I also know that most won't se the accumulation as they are savvy and will do it in a savvy way,

I knwo its been a long road but the fact is YML ran from 20c to 60c in 2 months, everyone had plenty of opportunity to take profits etc, as a long termer its Mariliana that I'm waiting for and that won't be until August at the earliest so prepare yourselves for a wait of about 1.5 months

The management are horrible at PR, but are old school miners like I've always said, give them time to build a miner


----------



## motion (22 June 2007)

Well I think everyone is right the fundamentals have not changed and from what I can see not alot of the big players got out either... it's up 11% at the moment and holding very strong. good support at around 40c...

I still think this one has alot to offer... thanks everyone for all your back ground info on YML... I'm still holding..


----------



## INORE (28 June 2007)

its nice to see YML slowly retracing (*up 8% today to 46.5c *)...the volume seems low but when u look at a chart its actually not too bad considering it hit some of its peak SP's on an daily average of around 500,000 traded....it shows that yilgarn is still on a few watchlists and as people pick up some profits around the traps, perhaps using those profits for  accumulating in prep for the carr boyd FS or Iron ore drill results...whichever comes first.

 Substantial Shareholders List
Date of Change Shareholder Name Shareholding % Shares Held 
22/09/2006 Flinders Property Investments Pty Ltd 5,500,000 *9.18%* 
22/09/2006 ANZ Nominees Pty Ltd 3,285,917 *5.49%*
22/09/2006 Mr. David Richard Lee Burt 3,001,626 *5.01%* 
20/06/2007 Mr. Ross Stewart Norgard 14,604,429 *23.07%*


----------



## Mozart56 (2 July 2007)

Well it appears YML are getting serious with this iron ore thing   New MD, and apparently a new name.  Any guesses?  How about Marillana Ore?

Let's hope that the $400k p/a and truckload of options he's on is a reflection of the likelihood of success.

All good I think.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 July 2007)

Very positive announcement today, new MD, EX BHP Iron and Nickel divisions,

Fresh blood to take this company to where it should be

Interesting times lay ahead


----------



## gringokonyo (2 July 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> Well it appears YML are getting serious with this iron ore thing   New MD, and apparently a new name.  Any guesses?  How about Marillana Ore?



I think they own Marillana under Brockman Iron Pty Ltd, a wholly owned subsidiary of Yilgarn Mining.  Maybe they'll start using that as the trading name. 

Hope the new MD can get a deal from BHP to use their locos and railway ore even buying YML's ore.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (3 July 2007)

Significant announcement ,seems to have brought YML out of stagnation,there seems like buyers are carefully positioning themselves with the savvy few.


----------



## ALFguy (3 July 2007)

Market certainly likes the news, as I do!

Maybe the new man will realise the importance of keeping us informed of their activities on a more regular basis.

So, purely an Iron ore play from now on? Likely to sell some assets?


----------



## Mozart56 (3 July 2007)

ALFguy said:


> Market certainly likes the news, as I do!
> 
> Maybe the new man will realise the importance of keeping us informed of their activities on a more regular basis.
> 
> So, purely an Iron ore play from now on? Likely to sell some assets?




It certainly looks that way, although they do have some very attractive Ni tenaments that are yet to be drilled, and Irwin Hills just needs someone that can process the ore.  They also have more gold and mineral sands tenments to explore, but I expect that Marillana will consume most of the efforts going forward.  It is certainly where the greatest shareholder value can be extracted in the short/mid term.

Does anyone know the new MD?  By name or reputation?

Any predictions on the new name?  Will it be "Brockman" "Marillana" or something completely different?  Exciting times ahead I think


----------



## Synergy (4 July 2007)

Really powering along now. Good volume and another 10% price rise today. Will be interesting to see if it can move above its previous high in the later part of this week. The thing that impresses me most with this stock is the patience of the holders. People must have some faith with this one.


----------



## JJP (4 July 2007)

Another UMC....really do like this one. 

Recent story which sums things up nicely. This is only a $45 million company (with $7 million cash)

_________________________________________________________________
YILGARN MINING 
Cobwebs to come off Carr Boyd nickel-copper mine later this year
Junior Australian company Yilgarn Mining Ltd plans to lift about three decades of mothballs off the Carr Boyd nickel-copper mine north of Kalgoorlie by September.

Author: Ross Louthean 
Posted:  Thursday , 19 Apr 2007 

PERTH -  

Studies are progressing to re-open the mothballed mine by initially mining open cut before accessing old and new targets at depth by underground method. The nickel-copper resource now comprises 8,500 tonnes of nickel metal and 2,900t of contained copper.

Yilgarn Mining (ASX:YML) is earning a 51% stake in Carr Boyd from Australian Nickel Mines, a subsidiary of Consolidated Minerals Ltd which earlier this year took over Titan Resources that had held Carr Boyd along with exploration assets on the Widgiemooltha Dome.

Yilgarn's Managing Director David Burt said that to March the company has spent $A1.5M (US$1.25M) on Carr Boyd which was originally mined by Great Boulder Mines (later taken over by WMC Resources) in the late 1970s. The company needs to complete a total capital expenditure of $A3.5 M ($US2.9 M) to earn its controlling stake.

Burt said today that the company has an indicated-inferred sulphide resource of 597,000 tonnes grading 1.38% Ni and 0.48% Cu, and that mining contractor Barminco Ltd will carry out the overall scoping study for the open pit and two stages of underground mining. Results of this study were expected by May.

Metallurgical test work was being carried out for treatment at a third party nickel concentrator as an offtake agreement. While not naming the party the candidates could include BHP Billiton's Kambalda concentrator, the same company's facility at Leinster or LionOre International Mining's Avalon plant at Bulong.

David Burt has had a long history with the Australian nickel industry, having led the discovery teams that found Mount Keith (now owned by BHP Billiton), the now closed Nepean mine near Coolgardie and the rich Silver Swan shoot (now held by LionOre).

Meanwhile cobalt upgrade pilot-scale testing is proceeding on ore from the Irwin-Coglia nickel-cobalt laterite project well north of Carr Boyd. This is in a joint venture with Murrin Murrin Holdings and GlenMurrin Pty Ltd (Minara Resources Ltd and Glencore AG), owners of the big Murrin Murrin laterite mine and treatment facilities near Laverton.

The test work is based on core samples from the Coglia South deposit which has a resource of 2.3 Mt @ 1.27% Ni and 0.22% Co, based on a 1% Ni cut-off grade.

Yilgarn Mining also owns an iron ore project in the Marrilana region of WA's Pilbara where mineralisation in the North West Sector is now 30 Mt @ 58.4% Fe. With the northern wet season over, the company plans both infill and extension drilling on North West Corner where the ore has "relatively low combined impurities."

An independent mining consultant has carried out a preliminary open pit assessment indicating a stripping ratio of overburden to mineralisation of 4:1 and an overall mining cost of $A7.60/t ($US6.30/t).

The company said the project is well located in terms of infrastructure including existing and planned railways and roads.
_____________________________________________________________

and from a couple from days ago:

http://www.wabusinessnews.com.au/en-story/1/54335/Yilgarn-appoints-Wayne-Richards-as-MD

If they could get a 3mtpa iron ore operation in place....profits would be more than $50 million PER ANNUM.

Iron ore share traders and traders well remember, Aztec Resources AZR Koolan Island......it was taken over by MGX recently for about the equilivant of $350 million. Koolan Island has about 40MT of iron ore in reserves.....YML can easily surpass that figure with their current drill programme.

Standout in my view here.


----------



## Mozart56 (6 July 2007)

Looks like a Friday dump on the cards.  It's been trading in the high 50's all week.  Why would you then choose to dump 100K+ in the low 50's on Friday?  Some things I guess will always remain a mystery.


----------



## Pommiegranite (6 July 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> Looks like a Friday dump on the cards. It's been trading in the high 50's all week. Why would you then choose to dump 100K+ in the low 50's on Friday? Some things I guess will always remain a mystery.




On such tightly held stocks...there will always be volatility on smal volume.

Try not to read too much in the SP. Look only at the fundamentals..and if you have a stop loss...set it real low.


----------



## Mozart56 (6 July 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> On such tightly held stocks...there will always be volatility on smal volume.
> 
> Try not to read too much in the SP. Look only at the fundamentals..and if you have a stop loss...set it real low.




You are exactly right.  The fundamentals haven't changed.  SP rose to 59c on the back of the news of a new MD and progression on Marillana and CB.  You could have sold those shares anytime during the week in the high 50c... but you wait till the buyers disappear then dump on Friday.  It's almost as though you would have to be determined to make a loss.. particularly if you bought earlier in the week


----------



## Maigret (9 July 2007)

nice article
Greetings from a German shareholder, 
Maigret

http://www.theage.com.au/news/busin...ron-push/2007/07/08/1183833344243.html?page=2

Pilbara old hand takes helm to steer Yilgarn's iron push
Email Print Normal font Large font Barry Fitzgerald
July 9, 2007

Yilgarn Mining
SUCCESS in the exploration game is as much about having the right people as it is about having the right project at the right location.

Iron ore and nickel hopeful Yilgarn Mining (ASX code YML) has long had the right sort of exploration properties. With the appointment of Wayne Richards as managing director, it can now boast it has the right people.

Securing the services of the 42-year-old metallurgist is something of a coup for Yilgarn. The former Townsville boy is due to start next month after clearing his desk as project integration and commissioning leader in the Pilbara for BHP Billiton's iron ore division.

Like Rio Tinto, BHP is spending money hand over fist to expand output in the Pilbara, with a lift in its production to as much as 300 million tonnes a year now on the cards.

All very exciting but not enough in itself to keep Richards within the fold. He wants some new challenges.

That's good news for Yilgarn because there is nothing about the Pilbara iron ore business that Richards doesn't know.

He has been pretty astute in picking Yilgarn as the boat to board in his professional sea change. The stock has performed well in the past couple of months but when stacked up against the stellar performance of peer iron ore hopefuls, it has some catching up to do.

While the group's Carr Boyd nickel project has some obvious upside value, it is the Marillana iron ore project in the Pilbara that will provide that catch-up in the months ahead.

First up will be establishing a compliant resource estimate for the north-west sector of the Marillana tenement of 30 million tonnes of iron ore, grading better than 58 per cent iron. That will be a good start but the real excitement will come when the potential of the four or five feeder drainage channels feeding in to the Fortescue Valley property from the iron-capped Hamersley Range are put to the test.

The company won't make any guesses but some Pilbara hands will tell you that they wouldn't be surprised if Marillana can shape up as 100 to 200 million tonnes, if not more.

And well it might. But Yilgarn will be left with the problem of getting the iron ore to market. On that score, it's worth pointing out that Marillana straddles BHP's railway to the coast. Third-party access to infrastructure in the Pilbara is still a sensitive issue but "win-win" deals will be done, if not with BHP then with the shiny infrastructure being put in place by Andrew Forrest's Fortescue Mines on the other side of the valley, 50 kilometres away.

As part of the iron push by Yilgarn, there will be a name change. Its shares closed on Friday at 54.5 ¢, down 1.5 ¢ a share, valuing the group ordinary shares at about $35 million.


----------



## rico01 (9 July 2007)

The Ferret has picked up on YML now so we could see some extra interest in the stock

(SWYML) Ferret's Stock to Watch: YILGARN MINING LIMITED               
RWE News   
8:31:020   9/07/2007   

        ANOTHER WA EXPLORER FOCUSING ON ITS IRON ORE PROSPECTS

        Sydney - Monday - July 9: (RWE Aust Business News)
        **************************************************

        OVERVIEW
        ********

        Management experience plays an important part in the future of 
an explorer/producer and especially so in specialised sectors of the 
industry.
        One company that recent came to Ferret's notice was Yilgarn 
Mining Ltd (ASX:YML) after Wayne Richards was appointed as managing 
director.
        He is a highly experienced and accomplished Australian iron ore 
executive, formerly a senior executive with BHP Billiton's iron ore 
division.
        Mr Richards has an extensive nickel experience.
        With the company's statement to the ASX on July 2, Yilgarn 
Mining announced it plans to expand its exploration and development 
focus in iron ore, beginning with the 100 per cent-owned Marillana 
project in the Pilbara region of Western Australia.
        Drilling is underway at Marillana with a 40-hole RC (Reverse 
Circulation) drilling program to in-fill the northwest sector and 
underpin a JORC-compliant resource estimate. 
        Since 2004, Mr Richards - who held the key position of Project 
Integration & Commissioning Leader for BHP Billiton iron ore division, 
with responsibility for integrating projects across BHP Billiton's 
three iron ore business sectors (mine, port and rail) - will now 
spearhead Yilgarn's plans to advance its Marillana iron ore project.
        Yilgarn has  previously reported a 'mineralization estimate for 
the northwest sector of 30 million tonnes grading 58.4pc Fe (64pc Fe on 
a calcined basis).
        Yilgarn's founding managing director, David Burt, stepped down 
from the position on July 2 after five years at the company's helm.
        Chairman Ross Norgard said the appointment of Mr Richards 
represented a significant vote of confidence in the quality and growth 
potential of the company's strategically located iron ore assets in the 
Pilbara region by one of Australia's most experienced and accomplished 
iron ore executives.
        "We are delighted to announce that Wayne has agreed to join us 
as managing director to advance the development of our assets to the 
next level," Mr Norgard commented.
        He added it was the culmination of a planned management handover 
after Mr Burt indicated his wish to step back from front-line executive 
duties.
        "David has played a key role in the establishment, listing and 
subsequent development of Yilgarn to the point where we now have two 
excellent assets in Marillana and the Carr Boyd nickel project with the 
potential to underpin a significant increase in value for our 
shareholders," Mr Norgard added.
        Mr Richards said he was attracted to Yilgarn by the excellent 
potential of its iron ore assets and their strong growth potential 
relative to other junior iron ore companies in Australia.
        "I look forward to working with the Yilgarn team to advancing 
their projects to the next level, with the Marillana project 
representing the core of a potentially exciting iron ore portfolio in 
the Pilbara region," he said.
        "The delineation of a JORC-compliant resource estimate for the
Marillana mineralization will represent the first key step in 
establishing a strong growth platform for the company and achieving a 
significant value-uplift.
        "The next important steps will be ongoing exploration to extend 
the mineralization and securing an off-take agreement to enable us to 
commercialise the project," he suggested.

        SHARE PRICE MOVEMENTS
        *********************

        Shares of Yilgarn fell 5.5c to 54.5c on Friday. Rolling high for 
the year is 62c and low 12c. The company has 64.5 million shares on 
issue with a market cap of $35.1 million.
        The Marillana detrital iron ore prospect is located between the 
Hamersley Ranges and Fortescue River Valley in the world-class Pilbara 
iron ore region.
        The current focus of exploration is the northwest sector, where 
drilling last year confirmed continuous, high-grade mineralization which 
is expected to underpin an initial JORC-compliant resource.
        A gravity survey conducted during the December quarter 
identified a number of anomalies similar in magnitude to the 
mineralisation at the northwest sector, highlighting potential further 
significant accumulations of detrital iron ore mineralisation.
        The tenements surrounding the Marillana licence area, E47/1408, 
are held by high-profile iron ore producers and developers Rio Tinto, 
BHP Billiton, Hancock Mining and Fortescue Metals Group.
        Yilgarn anticipates broadening its iron ore exploration activity 
within the east and west Pilbara region within the company's tenement 
portfolio which comprises four recently granted exploration licences and 
four priority exploration licence applications in addition to the 
Marillana licence.
        The company is also advancing its key nickel asset, the Carr 
Boyd nickel-copper sulphide project, where it is earning a 51 per cent 
interest from Australian Nickel Mines, a subsidiary of Consolidated 
Minerals Ltd.
        The proposed recommencement of mining at Carr Boyd is currently 
being evaluated in two stages, an initial open pit expansion and a 
subsequent decline development to access deeper resources
        The underground scoping study identified a potential diluted 
mineable resource of 533,705 tonnes grading 1.17pc Ni; 0.43pc Cu, (for 
6,244 tonnes contained Ni and 2,295 tonnes of contained Cu).
        It should be noted that whereas the open pit study is totally 
based upon an Indicated Mineral Resource, the underground study is based 
upon combined Indicated and Inferred Resources below the base of the 
proposed pit.

        BACKGROUND
        **********

        Yilgarn Mining (formerly Agro Holdings Ltd) was listed on May 
21, 1999.
        The company was re-listed in August 2004.
        Yilgarn Mining's objectives are focused on  exploration 
development of a number of minerals including (copper cobalt) and gold 
projects within Australia but with additional exploration interests 
including iron ore and mineral sands projects.
        Some of these projects are located within the Yilgarn Craton of 
Western Australia.
        The company's Marillana iron ore project is located in the 
northwest sector and comprises an estimated 30 million tonnes grading 
58.7pc Fe.
        In nickel the INi-Cu prospect (earning 51pc), is based on 
indicated and inferred primary resources of 597,000 tonnes grading 
1.38pc Ni and 0.48pc Cu.
        The Irwin-Coglia Ni-Co Laterite & Ni-Cu sulphide prospect 
(earning 40pc) is a joint venture with Murrin Murrin Holdings Pty Ltd 
and Glenmurrin Pty Ltd.
        The test work is based upon samples from Cogila South which 
has a resource of 2.3 million tonnes grading 1.27pc Ni and 0.22pc Co.
        The BYRO Ni-Cu prospect (100pc), is an exploration project 
managed by Mithril Resources under a farm-in joint venture by which 
Mithril can earn an initial 51pc interest by expenditure of $2 million.
        ENDS
!END


----------



## Jay-684 (9 July 2007)

YML up 45% to 0.79!

no announcement though... anyone know any possible reasons for the huge spike?

Glad I held on after they dropped into the 40's recently!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 July 2007)

Those with patience are being rewarded 

Was a breakout today above 62c (maybe 58c technically) but 62c+ made it all time highs


Looks like the articles stirred alot of interest


----------



## Ken (9 July 2007)

Who was the one who had 800,000 options in these?!

If they still hold... oh my lord!!!!

Hats off...


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (9 July 2007)

did you guys see the thing on 60mins about Pilbara Iron.

Apparently they expect 5-7 years at least of Iron boom in the area. The iron there is the cheapest and best quality in the world to mine. YML is right next to the BHP mine where they make 5 mill a day!

I would suspect all Iron ore plays in pilbara to go spastic ! YML is the best prospect in the area in terms of potential growth, note CUL also in Pilbara area.

They had a drill rig on 60 min where they pulled up a core sample and the dirt was literally silver in colour like pure Iron unbelievable, definitly the biggest growth area in Aus.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 July 2007)

Ken said:


> Who was the one who had 800,000 options in these?!
> 
> If they still hold... oh my lord!!!!
> 
> Hats off...




Well I some at 25c to convert the rest through and have a nice holding in YML but am taking profits on the way up,

My only regret is that the options didn't last a little longer ie expire Sept 07 instead of June,

Glad we're all making a buck though!


----------



## Jay-684 (9 July 2007)

Ken said:


> Who was the one who had 800,000 options in these?!
> 
> If they still hold... oh my lord!!!!
> 
> Hats off...




The options expired in June, but yes I'm sure they made a pretty penny 

Dropping back a little on very little volume, small holders trying to lock as much profit in as they can I assume


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 July 2007)

Just got back from cutting up a large tree -arrived late home after 10.30 ish -boots up the computer and I'm stunned my parcel went through @ 66 cents just like that .....I'm stunned .....Hopefully i will buy back in today! 
Those who have a few grains of pateince ,obviously have been rewarded! not a bad return 300% in 6 months of due diligence!


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (9 July 2007)

Does anyone know any other Iron ore juniors at Pilbara? 

I've been hunting around the only ones i can find are all big boys or a bit far from the action?

Apparently a company called Arrow or something may some some good prospects, and they are close to YML / BHP / RIO.


----------



## Crash (9 July 2007)

Took a little profit myself this a.m at 0.795.  Saw an opportunity last week with not many sellers between 0.65 and 0.8 - positioned in at 0.795 and this morning it paid off.  Still hold most of what I originally got though.

Now I can get that air conditioner we need.  Believe this has a long way to go in the long term.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 July 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Does anyone know any other Iron ore juniors at Pilbara?
> I've been hunting around the only ones i can find are all big boys or a bit far from the action?
> Apparently a company called Arrow or something may some some good prospects, and they are close to YML / BHP / RIO.




Sorry Kiwi, I just cannot resist this crumb .....If you see a white Hilux 4x4 with a pick 'n' shovel in tray driving in the Pilbara, thats me mate, I'm lost, but soon becoming a Iron ore magnate.

Try FMG the Pilbara is pretty well sown up and parcelled up by the big players. Why chase Arrow? when you have YML......


----------



## Bullion (9 July 2007)

Wow.... Been holding for a few months, just recently opened up a new business so not much time for shares. Woke up this morning for my first full day off in 4 weeks to a great surprise!

Wish I was home to see this 60minutes article though... Good luck to all!


----------



## INORE (9 July 2007)

Bullion said:


> Wow.... Been holding for a few months, just recently opened up a new business so not much time for shares. Woke up this morning for my first full day off in 4 weeks to a great surprise!
> 
> Wish I was home to see this 60minutes article though... Good luck to all!




http://sixtyminutes.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=276980

here is the transcript from the 60 minutes story....and we just hit 80c again...


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (9 July 2007)

I think that out of all the Pilbara juniors YML has the best postion and potential. That is if they can successfully increase teir reserves, but realistically i can't see them developing a mine themselves without support from the big boys, they have existing infrastructure and the know how.

Would love a one for 3 options issue right now but i can only dream.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 July 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Should add that from a tech point of view it appears to be in a channel with support at 13c and resistance at 18c




Sigghhh the good old days when *YML was trading between 13c to 18c*  (Only 6-7months ago)


And below my research I did in Jan 07, looks like 70c finally hit



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Guys, some research today has led to a few ammendments/additions
> 2 Main changes to be aware of Marilliana is only Avg 15m thick not 60m as drill assays that are due early 07 will show and scoping study on pre-feasibility numbers for Carr Boyd are due out 'Early 07' too.
> 
> *YML*
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 July 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Sigghhh the good old days when *YML was trading between 13c to 18c*  (Only 6-7months ago)
> 
> And below my research I did in Jan 07, looks like 70c finally hit



"Total = Approx $275m or $3.45c a share.  I think my NPV's have been pretty conservative but am happy to discount the value I got to by another say 80% ie $3.45c x 0.2 = 70c YML.  Undervalued or what? Thoughts?"
......
anyone who calls that a ramp would be incorrect, imo

you were on a HOT LEAD there m8   (thanx)


----------



## resourcesman (9 July 2007)

lol looks like YML is about to get a speeding ticket
too bad i didnt get a chance to buy in..........


----------



## marklar (9 July 2007)

resourcesman said:


> lol looks like YML is about to get a speeding ticket
> too bad i didnt get a chance to buy in..........



I don't see why, they've finally got some analysts writing up good things about them, drawing attention to what we were lucky enough to learn a few months earlier through YT's hard work.  The new MD might have been what it took to get the stories written, but they've already announced that.

m.


----------



## Mozart56 (9 July 2007)

marklar said:


> I don't see why, they've finally got some analysts writing up good things about them, drawing attention to what we were lucky enough to learn a few months earlier through YT's hard work.  The new MD might have been what it took to get the stories written, but they've already announced that.
> 
> m.




Yup, nothing new in terms of information... I'd hate to be one of the people who lost the faith and dumped in the 50's on Friday. With YML on more radars than ever I predict good times ahead.  Just need a JORC on Marillana and a nice NPV on CB to cement it going forward. This is realisable in the short-mid term.  Looks like the new MD has done well on the options at 50c.  Made almost $1M paper money without even starting yet!


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 July 2007)

Actually look carefully you'll see YML is very similar to what CMR is trying to do (or is doing). The parrells are similar ..... try this link....
http://www.freebuck.com/articles/afield/070701afield.htm 

Those who hold CMR and YML must sleep easier then others only my


----------



## Buddy (9 July 2007)

Check out the depth.  Buyers 10 to 1 against sellers.  Stuff all sellers between here and $1. Good fortune to be in 21-25c. Have squirrelled a bit so now looking at blue sky.  Great research YT.


----------



## Morgan (9 July 2007)

Will be interesting to see how she closes today.
I'm out at 75c (stop loss) for the moment for safety's sake (although that now proved to be a little premature) until the dust settles. I still like the look of this stock so will then look for a re-entry. I don't want to repeat my previous mistake of selling out of MMX at 55c thinking I had bagged a nice profit!


----------



## Caliente (9 July 2007)

Trading Halt... thats the end of YML trading for today =( 

This was looking to head for the big time this afternoon.

edit - its back, with a vengeance.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (9 July 2007)

Trading halt? I thought it was just a speeding ticke isn't the halt temp while the ticket is announced?

I like the look of the 200K at 79.5 certainly a good floor. Funny thing is i was in at 25 out at 47 (got spooked) back in at 63 this morning already up over 25%


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 July 2007)

I watched the 200K zip from 73 cents to 795 cents ,the punters are anxious to get onto the share register....like others who have collected their profits I'm eager to get back in,but not at these prices.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (9 July 2007)

Yeah the 200K is Goooooooooone ! I dont like the look of the support at the moment, a flurry of hasty profit taking will see this baby head south. No news due for a few weeks, I don't think it'll go low 60's again but I reakon 65-70 at least before announcements.


----------



## gfresh (9 July 2007)

Reading 'response to share price query' - looks like couple of articles in today's paper was responsible.. up 52% today! At that level I'd be taking a profit too. 

I'd say POL was mentioned also in the same sentence (in Yilgarn region as well), as this has shot up 14% today also. 

You'd expect both to pull back somewhat tomorrow.


----------



## Crash (9 July 2007)

I think many of us thought it would have pulled back at the end but finished near the high for the day.  We should be near another results announcement soon should we not?  Then again Yilgarn don't run a tight ship when it comes to getting those out on any schedule that I am aware of....


----------



## JJP (9 July 2007)

That story again from The Age, first posted here this morning, and this line......

"...the real excitement will come when the potential of the four or five feeder 
drainage channels feeding in to the Fortescue Valley property from the iron-capped Hamersley Range are pit to the test."
AND this comment from todays story also;

"The company won't make any guesses but some Pilbara hands will tell you that they wouldn't be surprised if Marillana can shape up as 100 to 200 million tonnes, if not more."


http://www.theage.com.au/news/busin...garns-iron-push/2007/07/08/1183833344243.html


Well in actual fact.....YML say there are 6 seperate high conductivity areas which show up on aerial electromatic survey.  These conductivity areas have similiar characteristicics to the location of previous drilling, which YML contains at least 30 mt of direct shipping grage iron ore.

A 200 mt of iron ore....means it has more FE that MGX and Portman Mining combined. Total market cap of both these companies is $3.5 billion.


----------



## kransky (9 July 2007)

I am overseas in a timezone where it aint easy for me to get online while the market is open in aust so I cant take a profit right now.. but I am not sure its a good idea. the stock is very closely held.. I would hate to sell up and then have to buy back in at a higher price. Did that on CRK and it sux!

With only a few weeks to go to the marilanna JORC and then a few more to see the results of the other nearby targets I want to be on this one for the ride that is coming!


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (10 July 2007)

Wow there is alot of orders on the sell side! Any thoughts on the 200K parcels stacked at 74, 76, 78, 80 and 82 c mark? thought it might be a capper trying to accumulate but now there is over 1 Mill below 83c thats some serious downward pressure if they are for real! 

I thought it may consolidate a bit but this is fishy, Short term Sp will be interesting but this is a long term play for me now.


----------



## powerkoala (10 July 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Wow there is alot of orders on the sell side! Any thoughts on the 200K parcels stacked at 74, 76, 78, 80 and 82 c mark? thought it might be a capper trying to accumulate but now there is over 1 Mill below 83c thats some serious downward pressure if they are for real!
> 
> I thought it may consolidate a bit but this is fishy, Short term Sp will be interesting but this is a long term play for me now.




Yesterday, they used 200k capper to push price higher at 70c, 78c, and now the same order to push price lower. This people is really something or what?
Let see whether these orders will be gone in opening or stay there.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (10 July 2007)

Well what an interesting situation we have this morning, 1.8 million up to 83 cents and suddenly the sell orders can't wait to bank in their profits. I wonder if these parcels are from the buyer who whipped up the million roadblock when the share was started its push to 40 cents? Todays trading will sort out the big traders from the tiny ones. I'm watching with amusement ........I guess we all are....


----------



## Crash (10 July 2007)

I will be interested to see if there are any directors shares going on sale, they have held them tight so far and if they continue to do so, that will be a strong signal.


----------



## Mazrox (10 July 2007)

Just as a matter of interest - how long does it usually take for converted options to show up? I converted my YMLO just before expiry (the cheque was presented 29/6). I figure I have to allow for cheque clearance time, and maybe they take longer at expiry because they probably had a rush on them? No big deal, I'm holding, but was just wondering when to start making phone calls to chase it up...

I've never actually converted oppies before - always just sold them.


----------



## Mozart56 (10 July 2007)

3 veiws of a secret said:


> Well what an interesting situation we have this morning, 1.8 million up to 83 cents and suddenly the sell orders can't wait to bank in their profits. I wonder if these parcels are from the buyer who whipped up the million roadblock when the share was started its push to 40 cents? Todays trading will sort out the big traders from the tiny ones. I'm watching with amusement ........I guess we all are....




Well it's beyond me to understand what is happening here.

0.760 200,000 1 
0.770 16,500 1 
0.780 200,000 1 
0.790 250,000 1 
0.800 510,000 4 
0.810 251,000 2 
0.820 200,000 1 

Who are these sellers? 1.6M shares under yesterday's highs. You could have sold all this stock in the 80's for most of yesterday.  Is it one giant holder who only saw the share price in the paper this morning?  A massive barrier to 80+.  Or a capper looking to pick up a few more.. although they must be on the top 20 register with a holding that big. Let's hope it's not directors selling out!  I'm certain it is not.. these guys are the real deal, but funny things happening with YML today!


----------



## marklar (10 July 2007)

Mazrox said:


> Just as a matter of interest - how long does it usually take for converted options to show up?



I think mine took about a week, (that was back at the start of the month) the cheque was presented within a couple of days of posting it.

m.


----------



## Mazrox (10 July 2007)

marklar said:


> I think mine took about a week, (that was back at the start of the month) the cheque was presented within a couple of days of posting it.
> 
> m.




Thanks, Mark... I'll give it til the end of the week. I'd expect it to take longer right on the deadline. Chq has been presented OK, so at least I know they got the paperwork.

Maz


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (10 July 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> Well it's beyond me to understand what is happening here.
> 
> 0.760 200,000 1
> 0.770 16,500 1
> ...




I held 127K in YML and I found it hard to offload them in one hit when the share was in its high 40's> high 50's.Now I'm only considering selling 127K not the volumes pitched in today .These guys have the same problem as we all had when holding 50K~150K shares. 
Someone remarked that it's "all fishy" I tend to agree I really don't think this share shot up yesterday solely on The Age article,I get the impression somebody *might be *making a play for YML in many ones then one. Todays t/o is paultry stuff to the shark infested waters of yesterdays trade. For the volumes rushed through in last 10 mins of play to 1600hrs gave me the impression 84 ,83 cents mean't nothing to the overall trading trend in recent weeks.Yet here we are 1500 shares away from 70 cents might trigger some losses for those who purchased in the 80's. 
Besides my drivel I'm still keen to jump onboard!


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (10 July 2007)

Yeah i agree, So much of the company changed hands yesterday above 70c and now it all appears to be sitting there as a giant road block today!
Think of the dollars actually traded and the value of those parcels it cant be day traders. Also who puts five 200K parcels at 2c increments?

Im not making any predictions or speculation but i thought these kind of tactics would be used in take over situations where as if the SP was say 5-10 c tactics like this could be attributed to day trading techniques?

Can someone find out for sure if those five parcels are linked? thats $750 K worth if it is thats for sure a toop 20 holder. Also when would be fing out if top 20 has changed?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 July 2007)

It certainly does look strange, almost like its all the one person, could be a broker like say Pato's who had alot of clients in at 30c-40c, who knows,

I also think it could be alot of people who converted their options over,

Either way, Mariliana JORC will clear them out


----------



## jasoni (10 July 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Either way, Mariliana JORC will clear them out




Is there any  estimates/guesstimates when the JORC will become available, have YML indicated a date?


----------



## Mozart56 (10 July 2007)

jasoni said:


> Is there any  estimates/guesstimates when the JORC will become available, have YML indicated a date?




Not till mid next month at the earliest.  Even then it will only JORC the known resource as the untested areas won't start before this ... unless the new MD brings his own rig in 

Still it looks like an insto or similar playing games today.  I wonder how many of these were acquired yesterday?  If so then they are prepared to take hit.  1.6M is a big share holding to dump.  Definitely a top 20 player

0.760 216,500 2 
0.780 200,000 1 
0.790 250,000 1 
0.800 506,330 6 
0.810 250,000 1 
0.820 200,000 1


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (10 July 2007)

There is a news article out saying that most companies are expecting Iron ore prices to increase by at least 25 % in 2008 ! and that it will likely continue upwards after that. Good times now to get set up in iron ore plays for the long term IMO


----------



## sting (10 July 2007)

Mazrox said:


> Just as a matter of interest - how long does it usually take for converted options to show up? I converted my YMLO just before expiry (the cheque was presented 29/6). I figure I have to allow for cheque clearance time, and maybe they take longer at expiry because they probably had a rush on them? No big deal, I'm holding, but was just wondering when to start making phone calls to chase it up...
> 
> I've never actually converted oppies before - always just sold them.




I contacted them regarding my conversions and was told it takes 10 working days from time of chq presentation and mine changed over to the day so it should be soon


----------



## JJP (10 July 2007)

Those big sell were submitted prior to 8.30am. Sometimes that happens when overseas based traders are involved.....obviously they submit the bids/sells at the end of their day (our early AM). I feel sure the sells have come from the same existing shareholder.....and have a feeling they genuinely want out.

Share price has had a recent run up.....so no problem at all, if they want to sell. But the way its being done.... is the stuff of an absolute beginner.  What would normally happen, is for the big investor to contact the company, and to discuss and with management options to exit. Ofter a buyer would be found. (company can  often broker a sale with an existing bigger shareholders). Therefore the reason, you will ofter see off market crossing. 

Most of the iron ore stocks keep running today.......instead of it being 90 cents, its now 70 cents. Annoying and unnecessary.

I have tried to contact the company and find out what can be done. Sent them an email. Company need to fire up to sort this out.

Forced to guess who the seller is......maybe RBC Dexia Investor.(they own 3.5 million YML shares) Huge organisation who probably think the staggered sells would not have been noticed by traders today. (GUESS ONLY)

Who are they:


Corporate Profile  

RBC Dexia Investor Services offers institutional investors worldwide an integrated suite of products, including global custody, fund and pension administration, securities lending, shareholder services, analytics and other related services. With USD 2.4 trillion* in client assets under administration, RBC Dexia Investor Services ranks among the world’s top 10 global custodians. 

Headquartered in London, RBC Dexia Investor Services has 4,300 employees who serve clients from offices in 15 countries on four continents. Operations are conducted mainly by RBC Dexia Investor Services Bank in Luxembourg and RBC Dexia Investor Services Trust in Canada, and their affiliates and branches around the world. 

RBC Dexia Investor Services is a joint venture equally owned by Royal Bank of Canada and Dexia ”” a powerful combination that offers clients a fresh perspective on the institutional investor services market. 




There are only 10 shareholders in the register with more than 1 million shares.  

Forced to guess....maybe the selling is comping from global group RBC Dexia Investor, who own just over 3 million shares.


----------



## Bullion (11 July 2007)

Whoever this person is, they are doing really great job at bringing the SP down. They have a sell at 68c now and seem to have brought the other sells a little lower. 

Makes no sense to me to be doing this, if they wanted to make the highest profit possible


----------



## powerkoala (11 July 2007)

Today they are capping even lower. Starting 68c to 74c.
Number of shares are still there and not changing at all. 
Seems they are really serious of getting out. 
I wonder why?


----------



## Mozart56 (11 July 2007)

powerkoala said:


> Today they are capping even lower. Starting 68c to 74c.
> Number of shares are still there and not changing at all.
> Seems they are really serious of getting out.
> I wonder why?




Someone needs the cash fast.  Can't for the life of me see an insto doing this.  Bargain buying for someone. They are prepared to dump it for 20% less than Monday!  Bad luck for all the 80c+ buyers.  The answer is simple... it just has to bought... some barriers were made to broken


----------



## Mozart56 (11 July 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> Someone needs the cash fast.  Can't for the life of me see an insto doing this.  Bargain buying for someone. They are prepared to dump it for 20% less than Monday!  Bad luck for all the 80c+ buyers.  The answer is simple... it just has to bought... some barriers were made to broken




Dump at any cost?  Looks like it will be in the low 50's today.  What is happening?  This kind of behaviour is likely to spark a panic


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (11 July 2007)

There was never any real support at those levels, coupled with really bad stuff for the US it was bound to come down.

Realistically we won't here anything on marianna for a while and it will take at least 3-6 months to start drilling there for resource upgrade.

Could even go back to mid 40's IMO


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (11 July 2007)

hahahahaha and as i post that it goes back to 67!

Story of my life always in or out at the wrong time and puttin my foot in it :


----------



## Mozart56 (11 July 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> hahahahaha and as i post that it goes back to 67!
> 
> Story of my life always in or out at the wrong time and puttin my foot in it :




True   ...  but I don't think our big shareholder has sold any yet!  Still about 1.6M there for the taking.  When they get anxious your prediction could well come true.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (11 July 2007)

Well as I thought YML's swashbuckling charge was really there for the taking of profits, no matter how conservative your intentions are. I would not be suprised if this share as mentioned by Kiwikarlos (????) will reach mid 50's and there I think it will be beached. I'm banking on it!


----------



## ALFguy (11 July 2007)

From TheWest yesterday:



> Yilgarn runs hard among iron players
> 10th July 2007, 8:00 WST
> 
> Size does not seem to matter. On a day when iron ore giant BHP Billiton marched steadily towards a historic $40 share price, it was a Pilbara minnow that stole the show.
> ...




What's all this talk of the sp waddling around at 50c? Longer term this still looks like a winner.

From todays TheWest:



> Analysts tip double-digit rise in iron ore prices
> 11th July 2007, 8:15 WST
> 
> Chinese steel makers are bracing for more expensive times after heavyweight investment bank UBS added its weight to industry forecasts by substantially raising its iron ore price targets.
> ...


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (11 July 2007)

Definitely a long term winner but I dont think we can expect any resource upgrades untill at least beginning 2008, with all the current market uncertainty and the good chance the US sub prime probs have already spread it will be pushin down on YML.

Carr boyd seems to be out of the picture now? But even if the US were to go into recession there should still be a good market for iron ore, can't see it going backwards.


----------



## ALFguy (11 July 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Definitely a long term winner but I dont think we can expect any resource upgrades untill at least beginning 2008, with all the current market uncertainty and the good chance the US sub prime probs have already spread it will be pushin down on YML.
> 
> Carr boyd seems to be out of the picture now? But even if the US were to go into recession there should still be a good market for iron ore, can't see it going backwards.




What makes you think there won't be a resource upgrade? They're currently drilling and will likely announce this soon.

Carr Boyd will probably be used to fund their iron ore ventures and imo they'll sell off their other projects.

I know it ran because Wayne came on board and I expect everyone saw $'s on the horizon, so profit taking was likely, not to mention this stocks history of spikes and dips.

Bought more today and if it dips into the 50's I'll be happy to buy big time.


----------



## Mozart56 (11 July 2007)

ALFguy said:


> What makes you think there won't be a resource upgrade? They're currently drilling and will likely announce this soon.





Let's hope so as it might avert the slide and result in fresh highs.  Starting to think that the dumping is just nervous option holders keen to cash out for profit.  Anything north of 50c is a healthy margin.  Looks like there is still a million plus to go,  but a good news announcement could see that eaten in a flash.  YML said August at the earliest for any drilling results, and two months for CB.  With Consolidated Minerals (their partner) sailing through some variable times, I suggest that this could further delay the project.

Could be good bargin buying if the option holders get impatient.  We really need an insto to take a nice chunky stake.  You could easily become a top 20 holder now for about $1M investment


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (11 July 2007)

there is certainly some big trades going threw this arvo 200K at 66.5 went as soon as it was up! When does info on top 20 holders get updated after changes and does anyone have access to this info?


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (11 July 2007)

See the buy order for 491 shares at 10c premium to market price after close.

That is clearly a professional trading tactic! Mayby its to encourage people to buy up those big parcels. I have seen this kind of trading on many stocks before. Always placed just after close and always considerably higher or lower than market price on tiny volumes.


----------



## JJP (11 July 2007)

Company are not aware of any selling or share price capping by a bigger investor.

They went to the trouble of ringing around....and came up with nothing.

Interesting that this morning, all the sells seem to move down by the same  proportional degree. 

Anyway it doen not matter......a similar move done into that sell area of 60 cents tomorrow.....will see all them all taken out.

________________________________________________________________

It is such a fine line between what is a good buy in the iron ore sector....and something that in my view is way too expensive and risky. (takes 5 years of day after day, (all day) looking at this stuff)

I think there is risk that funding may not be forthcoming for rail construction to service those bigger 3 or 4 iron ore companies in the mid-west.....when it really comes down to CRUNCH time. Yes I know all about MMX and their Japan based partner. I think the penny will drop for Asian based groups....thats its much easier and less risky to deal with a ramping up BHP, CVRD, RIO and FMG

Also it would be my view that few if any proposed magnitite project will get up. Maybe starting with funding NOT coming from China early next year for the most advanced of the magnitite project....that of ARH.

Some of of these companies are providing estimates for equipment that are not correct. Current waiting list for ball mills, crushers and seperation  equipment is three to five year. Who would put up real cash to have to wait that amount of time.

Yet I look YML....direct shipping ore..... such a clean, neat and highly profitablely operation. This company with a market capitalisation..... a fraction of other iron ore plays who will may return a cent to their investors.

Some long term investors in bulk commodities may actually be more experienced and knowledgeable, that brokerage houses who prepare research reports.

Get to the point where you know a company and that sector so well.....so that when you see comment......you can determine what is correct and what is not. I did it....so you can too.


----------



## YELNATS (11 July 2007)

JJP said:


> Yet I look YML....direct shipping ore..... such a clean, neat and highly profitablely operation. This company with a market capitalisation..... a fraction of other iron ore plays who will may return a cent to their investors.
> 
> Some long term investors in bulk commodities may actually be more experienced and knowledgeable, that brokerage houses who prepare research reports.
> 
> Get to the point where you know a company and that sector so well.....so that when you see comment......you can determine what is correct and what is not. I did it....so you can too.




JJP, could you please clearly expand on, or explain this part of your comment on YML? It looks like you may have a valuable opinion that would be of interest. Thanks. YN.


----------



## Crash (13 July 2007)

Should be a bullish day ahead.  230K cleared on opening.  Can the other capping shares be cleared also?  Will some be withdrawn?


----------



## tibby (13 July 2007)

Larger orders of 200,000 layered at .68, .70 have been cleared 2 more 200k parcels at .72, and .74, be interesting to see if it consolidates at .70 now......


----------



## Mozart56 (13 July 2007)

tibby said:


> Larger orders of 200,000 layered at .68, .70 have been cleared 2 more 200k parcels at .72, and .74, be interesting to see if it consolidates at .70 now......




Yeah, been watching it closely and it looks like there are only about 440,000 of the 1.6M initially put up left to go.  Be interesting to see if there is a "top 20" statement issued tomorrow.

Looks like they were successful in selling most of the shares at a 20% discount to Monday's close


----------



## Mozart56 (13 July 2007)

Nice finish today.. got to be back in the 70's with support.

Looks like the old "bait and switch" tactics are alive and well with an ambit $1.025 bid after market.  Do these games ever work?


----------



## motion (13 July 2007)

Might be of some interest to YML as it's bases on Moly but talks about other players, but a great read

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,22064531-23634,00.html

Also posted in ARV & ARQ for reviews....


----------



## gringokonyo (13 July 2007)

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,21756308-18261,00.html

Only just noticed this article about Minara going from acid leaching to heap leaching its nickel and cobalt.

I assume this means that YML's 40% nickel cobalt stake at Irwin Coglia can now be processed through heap leaching rather than sitting in the ground waiting for new autoclaves that can handle the high salinity?


----------



## Mozart56 (17 July 2007)

gringokonyo said:


> http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,21756308-18261,00.html
> 
> Only just noticed this article about Minara going from acid leaching to heap leaching its nickel and cobalt.
> 
> I assume this means that YML's 40% nickel cobalt stake at Irwin Coglia can now be processed through heap leaching rather than sitting in the ground waiting for new autoclaves that can handle the high salinity?




You'd think if this was the case it might warrant an announcement.  With all the takeover talk at Minara it might not be a priority right now?

Looks like the 1.6M share wall from the single trader might finally have been penetrated.  Can anyone else confirm?  If so then we may return to period of tightly held shares.


----------



## powerkoala (17 July 2007)

as far as i see, those 1.6 M shares are not in the seller side at the moment.
some have been taken before, but still around 400k suppose to be around. 
maybe we are taking a break today, since the market is flat. 
once the dust is gone, we will see another movement in yml.


----------



## Mozart56 (17 July 2007)

powerkoala said:


> as far as i see, those 1.6 M shares are not in the seller side at the moment.
> some have been taken before, but still around 400k suppose to be around.
> maybe we are taking a break today, since the market is flat.
> once the dust is gone, we will see another movement in yml.




Any chance there were amongst the 500k sold today?  Noticed a lot of cross trading today at the end of the day, including parcels up to 100k.  Could it have been a broker all along?

  Trade No. Time Price Volume Value Conditions 
1 42 3:32:13 pm 65 100,000 $65,000 Crossed 
2 41 3:31:17 pm 65 644 $419   
3 40 3:31:17 pm 65 8,356 $5,431   
4 39 3:28:22 pm 65 1,644 $1,069 Crossed 
5 38 3:28:22 pm 65 5,000 $3,250 Crossed 
6 37 3:28:22 pm 65 356 $231 Crossed 
7 36 3:27:37 pm 65 2,644 $1,719 Crossed 
8 35 3:27:37 pm 65 6,356 $4,131   
9 34 3:18:07 pm 65 3,144 $2,044   
10 33 3:18:07 pm 65 1,856 $1,206 Crossed


----------



## powerkoala (17 July 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> Any chance there were amongst the 500k sold today?  Noticed a lot of cross trading today at the end of the day, including parcels up to 100k.  Could it have been a broker all along?
> 
> Trade No. Time Price Volume Value Conditions
> 1 42 3:32:13 pm 65 100,000 $65,000 Crossed
> ...




as i remember, there are three 100k orders gone through today. it could be those left over. who knows.


----------



## gringokonyo (17 July 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> You'd think if this was the case it might warrant an announcement.  With all the takeover talk at Minara it might not be a priority right now?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Are Minara a takeover target at the moment?  I know that Consolidated Metals are, which might affect YML's Carr Boyd mine, but didn't know about Minara.


----------



## Mozart56 (18 July 2007)

gringokonyo said:


> Are Minara a takeover target at the moment?  I know that Consolidated Metals are, which might affect YML's Carr Boyd mine, but didn't know about Minara.




I definitely don't know anything about Minara specifically being a takeover target. My Bad..  Should really have said "_with all the takover talk in the *market*, it might not be a priority now"_ I don't know anything, but it seems just about any company in resources is a potential target these days. Consolidated Minerals takeover in situ must be having an affect on the progress of CB, although if there were significant delays you'd think they should have announced that too.

Interesting to see that the SP has now fallen 20c or 25% since the hysteria of two weeks ago .. all without a shred of any new information positive or negative.  YML is still a real rollercoaster ATM


----------



## tibby (19 July 2007)

100k order placed today at .63..looks like some capping going on..... The buy side was starting to accumalate at close of yesterday, with some large orders around .62, .625. Then this 100k order placed at .63 came along, buyers pulled out

....and then of course during pre-open around 50k was showing on the buy side against the 100k order....they of course were pulled minutes before open.....nice work. 

The order has only been touched to the tune of 7000 shares, and there are less than 16000 shares for sale between .635 to .70. So if this order is filled we might see a little air to .70 where it meets its first resistance soon after at .71

Last week was the same deal with the layered 200k sells all the way up the sell side in 2 cent increments.

Frustrating to say the least!


----------



## Mozart56 (19 July 2007)

tibby said:


> 100k order placed today at .63..looks like some capping going on..... The buy side was starting to accumalate at close of yesterday, with some large orders around .62, .625. Then this 100k order placed at .63 came along, buyers pulled out
> 
> ....and then of course during pre-open around 50k was showing on the buy side against the 100k order....they of course were pulled minutes before open.....nice work.
> 
> ...




Couldn't agree more as I try to ingnore the enormous paper losses I have made since the highs of two weeks ago.  If I had more cash I think I'd buy more as a $50M cap (+$6M cash) on a 30Mt Fe resource (+plethora of other tenaments) looks like good value to me.  Hopefully we hear something soon, as drilling continues as we speak.  YML said to expect nothing before August... but that is only 2 weeks away.  Patience is the key here.

Be really nice if we heard something unexpected in the interim, like an offtake deal with BHP.  New man has only been in the job for a couple of weeks... so let's give him a little more time to make that happen


----------



## tibby (19 July 2007)

Yeah Mozart, nail on the head mate, patience is key, but then again we might not have to wait to long, as August is just around the corner. 
The 100k order that was sitting there today at .63 has been chewed so now SP has crept up a bit, but no sellers willing to negotiate yet!! 13,400 shares available up to .7, first real sign of resistance looks to be .72....


----------



## JJP (19 July 2007)

#1       2nd-December-2006, 07:10 PM  
JJP     Join Date: Dec 2006
Posts: 16  

UMC - United Minerals Corporation 

You probably need to go to ASX disclosures for this company......to confirm for yourself the very bullish tone that I will present here for this stock.

$25 million company....they have almost $5 million cash. 

Six weeks ago, they announced the acquisition of iron ore exploration tenements in the Pilbara, one kilometre away from BHP Mining Area C (C mine). BHP is ramping up production to 43 million tons per annum from the C mine, which is about annual revenues of $ 3.5 billion for the mining giant.

_________________________________________________________________

First ever post on aussie stock forums for iron ore exploration company UMC company six months ago.........subsequent to that post, investors who did their homework were rewarded with that stock now some 500% higher, since December.

Many similiarities here with YML...... but much more homework needs to be done of YML.

UMC more than twice the market cap now......YML with some 30 mt of FE already - and another 6 gravity anomaly drill targets underway right now.

In view of the results of that previous drill programme (company calculated 30 mt).......this stock is very much lagging the other iron ore exploration companies. Ironic because with a JORC they are probably the most advanced.
(plus still that bluesky upside due to the drill programme underway now).


----------



## YELNATS (19 July 2007)

JJP said:


> #1
> UMC - United Minerals Corporation
> 
> this stock is very much lagging the other iron ore exploration companies.
> ...




This stock is very much lagging the other iron ore exploration companies.

Isn't that "Ironic" Nice pun.lol


----------



## tibby (20 July 2007)

Here we go again, more layered big sells pushing the SP down again, 100k order at .64, 200k at .68 and .70, no doubt will drive the SP down all day if they stay thru pre-open....accumalating big time....but with the layered sells last week, and again this week....I wonder where the SP would have been if this person (I do believe it is *ALL* from one shareholder/broker) had held onto his share...typically this has been a tightly held stock, this was very evident when the stock consolidated in the high .40s only about a month ago...and look at the other orders, very thin...very small, and have not moved. Anyone have any insight??


----------



## UPKA (20 July 2007)

tibby said:


> Here we go again, more layered big sells pushing the SP down again, 100k order at .64, 200k at .68 and .70, no doubt will drive the SP down all day if they stay thru pre-open....accumalating big time....but with the layered sells last week, and again this week....I wonder where the SP would have been if this person (I do believe it is *ALL* from one shareholder/broker) had held onto his share...typically this has been a tightly held stock, this was very evident when the stock consolidated in the high .40s only about a month ago...and look at the other orders, very thin...very small, and have not moved. Anyone have any insight??




its hard to say, yesterday's so called cap with around 100k shares was taken out, so u would think the capper would put a lil more than 100k there, and if it is the same person, its stupid to put the 200k and 100k cap at diff price levels. I think it could be few of the big holders taking some profit. 

BUT dont worry abt short term volatility, im sure u r all into this with a long term view, the new CEO hasnt got on the boat yet, so i think nothing will happen dramtically for a few mths. if the SP do drop towards teh 40c range like couple of weeks ago, then im definately happy to top it up!


----------



## Mozart56 (20 July 2007)

There are obviously some games being played with the stock at the moment, but these could become irrelevant if there is a positive announcement soon.

Care to speculate on what Marillana could be worth?

Please correct me if my analysis below is wrong, but I think it is worthwhile given we are  getting closer to a JORC point and the prevailing prices and costs become a little more relevant.  I was very pleased to see this article today. A 25% increase in lump iron prices is not going to hurt YML 

I get an effective market cap of about $40M at today's prices taking into account cash from options and cash at bank.

If we are a little optimistic and assume the Marrillana tenament holds 50MT of 60%+ Calcined Fe after exploration of the other magnetic anomolies, then conservatively this has an inground value of $3 Billion - assuming $60/T (that doesn't take into account any forecasts increments mind you) - _(any comments on the Fe price I have used?  Is it too conservative?)_

YML have stated that it would cost around $7/T to extract - but if we assume $10/T then the extracted value is still $50/T.  Even if an offtake and infrastructure agreement took half this away, that still leaves YML with a profit margin of $25/T = $1.25B or 31 times greater than the current market cap. (ie effective share price of $20).

Now there are some big assumptions here, but I'm keen to know from the analysts amongst you if there is anything fundamentally wrong with the analysis.  Is a 50% margin for on offtake and infrastructure agreement too small?  Are the numbers out by exponential factors ... if not then YML still offers massive upside as a spec, even ignoring Irwin Hills and Carr Boyd.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 July 2007)

Guys don't forget more late opies were converted yesterday, approx 335k

And there's still 495k left to be converted over,

If it was an underwriter converting them, I'd expect selling of them on mkt

One possible option,

The fundamentals will shine through in the end guys so just be patient


----------



## Mozart56 (20 July 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Guys don't forget more late opies were converted yesterday, approx 335k
> 
> And there's still 495k left to be converted over,




Apparently not. looks like the oppies were left high and dry in spite of the worth of 40c each.  Oh well, less shares to dilute the pot.  Let's hope YML don't miss the cash

Any comment on the Fe analysis YT?  Do the numbers stack up?


----------



## tibby (26 July 2007)

YML heating up this morning...68c barrier with 200,000+ shares up for sale got chomped...

26-07-2007 10:18 AM $0.680 50000 $34,000.000   
26-07-2007 10:17 AM $0.680 150000 $102,000.000


----------



## Bullion (26 July 2007)

Yes, definately getting very interesting now. The past week has really been soft for YML. Maybe people are getting ready for August news?


----------



## Mozart56 (26 July 2007)

Bullion said:


> Yes, definately getting very interesting now. The past week has really been soft for YML. Maybe people are getting ready for August news?




Let's hope we've seen the last of the option holders cashing out.  There must still be a lot of people who got burnt in the 70's and 80's who will be sorely tempted to get their money back if it goes up.  Might see some new sellers come in now.


----------



## powerkoala (26 July 2007)

support looks good since yesterday.
now we have support in 65c instead of 60c last week.
today's price seems ok for YML even though XAO get smashed again.
still holding and waiting for next news.


----------



## Gurgler (26 July 2007)

So the SP finished as its low of the day; does this mean we might see a slight retrace before it progresses on its merry way?


----------



## powerkoala (26 July 2007)

Gurgler said:


> So the SP finished as its low of the day; does this mean we might see a slight retrace before it progresses on its merry way?




what i like to see is XAO green tomorrow, then 70c barrier will be gone asap.
but who knows what happen


----------



## UPKA (26 July 2007)

Personally, I dont think YML is gonna move soon or make any annoucements till the new director comes on board, which is in August, and will prob take a month or two for him to settle down too. so during this time, we probably wont see much of a price movement.


----------



## Mozart56 (26 July 2007)

UPKA said:


> Personally, I dont think YML is gonna move soon or make any annoucements till the new director comes on board, which is in August, and will prob take a month or two for him to settle down too. so during this time, we probably wont see much of a price movement.




Where did you see the commencement date for the new CEO?

Also noticed in the cashflow announcement that there was a large number of cancelled tenament applications, plus an expected $900k to be spent on exploration over the next 3 months.  This iron ore stuff must be getting serious.  Wonder if they will sell off either CB or Irwin Hills to enhance the focus and cash up?  Exciting times ahead.  The proposed name change will announced soon too.


----------



## UPKA (26 July 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> Where did you see the commencement date for the new CEO?
> 
> Also noticed in the cashflow announcement that there was a large number of cancelled tenament applications, plus an expected $900k to be spent on exploration over the next 3 months.  This iron ore stuff must be getting serious.  Wonder if they will sell off either CB or Irwin Hills to enhance the focus and cash up?  Exciting times ahead.  The proposed name change will announced soon too.




I read it in a news article couple of weeks back, it said the new CEO will come on board after 1st of August, cant remember where the article was from tho.


----------



## gringokonyo (26 July 2007)

UPKA said:


> I read it in a news article couple of weeks back, it said the new CEO will come on board after 1st of August, cant remember where the article was from tho.




It might have been this article from The Age.

Pilbara old hand takes helm to steer Yilgarn's iron push
Barry Fitzgerald
July 9, 2007

GARIMPEIRO

Yilgarn Mining
SUCCESS in the exploration game is as much about having the right people as it is about having the right project at the right location.

Iron ore and nickel hopeful Yilgarn Mining (ASX code YML) has long had the right sort of exploration properties. With the appointment of Wayne Richards as managing director, it can now boast it has the right people.

Securing the services of the 42-year-old metallurgist is something of a coup for Yilgarn. *The former Townsville boy is due to start next month* after clearing his desk as project integration and commissioning leader in the Pilbara for BHP Billiton's iron ore division.

Like Rio Tinto, BHP is spending money hand over fist to expand output in the Pilbara, with a lift in its production to as much as 300 million tonnes a year now on the cards.

All very exciting but not enough in itself to keep Richards within the fold. He wants some new challenges.

That's good news for Yilgarn because there is nothing about the Pilbara iron ore business that Richards doesn't know.

He has been pretty astute in picking Yilgarn as the boat to board in his professional sea change. The stock has performed well in the past couple of months but when stacked up against the stellar performance of peer iron ore hopefuls, it has some catching up to do.

While the group's Carr Boyd nickel project has some obvious upside value, it is the Marillana iron ore project in the Pilbara that will provide that catch-up in the months ahead.

First up will be establishing a compliant resource estimate for the north-west sector of the Marillana tenement of 30 million tonnes of iron ore, grading better than 58 per cent iron. That will be a good start but the real excitement will come when the potential of the four or five feeder drainage channels feeding in to the Fortescue Valley property from the iron-capped Hamersley Range are put to the test.

The company won't make any guesses but some Pilbara hands will tell you that they wouldn't be surprised if Marillana can shape up as 100 to 200 million tonnes, if not more.

And well it might. But Yilgarn will be left with the problem of getting the iron ore to market. On that score, it's worth pointing out that Marillana straddles BHP's railway to the coast. Third-party access to infrastructure in the Pilbara is still a sensitive issue but "win-win" deals will be done, if not with BHP then with the shiny infrastructure being put in place by Andrew Forrest's Fortescue Mines on the other side of the valley, 50 kilometres away.


----------



## countryboy (27 July 2007)

jumped on board at 0.625... took half the day to get there but was worth the wait. some one mentioned name change.
where can i find info on this?


----------



## Mozart56 (28 July 2007)

countryboy said:


> jumped on board at 0.625... took half the day to get there but was worth the wait. some one mentioned name change.
> where can i find info on this?




It was mentioned in the last announce on "project updates"  No proposed name .. just a note that it will be changing soon.


----------



## Mozart56 (31 July 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> It was mentioned in the last announce on "project updates"  No proposed name .. just a note that it will be changing soon.




I imagine that this will be detailed in the "activities report" which must be due out any tick of the clock.  It's normally out a couple of days after the cashflow one.


----------



## Mozart56 (31 July 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> I imagine that this will be detailed in the "activities report" which must be due out any tick of the clock.  It's normally out a couple of days after the cashflow one.




Just out - can't see it doing much to the share price - nothing new, same old, same old, with more delays... or did I miss something critical?

No mention of the new name either


----------



## gringokonyo (31 July 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> no mention of the new name either




That won't happen until the Notice of the Extraordinary General Meeting is sent to shareholders according to the media release of 2 July.

Looks like the preliminary work prior to drilling of the other Pilbara tenements will get  underway in September.  

Mineralisation results for Marillana should be released in September, which means they can then start getting into some serious discussion with the Chinese. 

A few more details about the Chinese interest. Otherwise, steady as she goes.


----------



## tibby (31 July 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> Just out - can't see it doing much to the share price - nothing new, same old, same old, with more delays... or did I miss something critical?
> 
> No mention of the new name either




Mozart...I read through the quarterly a few times and at first glance I could have dismissed it as "same old, same old"....hard to miss the delay caused by the mecahnical problems with the rig...we knew this already and these things are going to happen....
but I could not keep my eyes of figure 2. Checkout the neighbours to the Marillana project. The report stated that the Marillana project is "[_B]very well [/B]located in relation to existing infrastructure_"  Putting it lightly! RIO, BHP, FMG, Hancock...BHP's railroad runs right thru the valley along with existing main roads.....I know this is old news and when brought to peoples attention would have played a major role in the SP running from 17c only a few months ago.....but as a holder, it feels real nice to look at the map dosent it?? A lot easier to speculate on a specie when you have neighbours like that and infrastructure already rolled out.

"Agents for several Chinese steel mills have expressed an interest in obtaining an offtake agreement and in assisting Yilgarn to develop the Project"

..........Enough said.

Mozart I dont believe you missed anything critical in the quarterly, and perhaps SP will not be affected in the short term (if people were expecting anything new friom the quarterly)......but...as a holder, it has kept my head where it should be with YML...long term...big winner....IMO.


----------



## Miner (1 August 2007)

Folks
Not sure if I have mentioned this before and surely you know this.
There is a common factor behind the successful iron ore project execution.
Yilgran, Sundane SDL, Fortescue FMG, GBG (?),  Moly Metals - the EPCM consultant is Worley Parsons. There is a great synergy of these successful ventures. 
What it means probably the operation is serious as a cost efficient and low $ per ton production cost.
Besides Yilgran is very much on target though the actual production is not going to be before end of 2009.

Regards

31 July


----------



## Mozart56 (1 August 2007)

Miner said:


> Folks
> Not sure if I have mentioned this before and surely you know this.
> There is a common factor behind the successful iron ore project execution.
> Yilgran, Sundane SDL, Fortescue FMG, GBG (?),  Moly Metals - the EPCM consultant is Worley Parsons. There is a great synergy of these successful ventures.
> ...




I'm still very bullish on its prospects, but expect that YML won't realise its potential south of October/November this year which could scare off the day traders and invoke a fall.  Perhaps more buying opportunities?  I bought some more at 62c last week.  Fully formed mining operations don't materialise overnight, but I don't feel that the infastructure advantages YML has over its peers aren't factored into the share price yet.


----------



## Mozart56 (1 August 2007)

Looks like the impatient have started to dump.  Maybe some good buying opportunities?  Market is very shaky at the moment, so even good news stories fail to ignite much interest.  Anyone think there will be a rally on the Dow tonight?


----------



## powerkoala (1 August 2007)

Only time will tell.
This subprime mortgage concerns really goes wild beyond control.
All panic selling on board, can't see where is the bottom of this.
Still holding though, but don't know when to top up or just stick with this amount i had.


----------



## Mozart56 (1 August 2007)

powerkoala said:


> Only time will tell.
> This subprime mortgage concerns really goes wild beyond control.
> All panic selling on board, can't see where is the bottom of this.
> Still holding though, but don't know when to top up or just stick with this amount i had.




I agree - YML is not a short-term play.  It has plenty of cash to keep it powering along and the real gains won't be realised until Nov.  Does anyone think that steel production will cease by then?


----------



## kransky (1 August 2007)

The latest announcement says that the first stage of drilling was slowed due to mechanical problems but the infil drilling results are expected in "august/september". 
This should contain an initial JORC statement of over 30Mt. Considering that YML were valued at 40c per share on CB alone this itself should give the sp a boost. 
The results of drilling of the other targets should then follow in september/october. And considering that there is a historical 6m@63%Fe drill result outside the initial 30Mt area I have high hopes for a nice result from the other targets.
Also, metallurgical test work of mariliana core samples is also to start in early august. 

We are in august now so there isn't that much longer to wait before the good news comes


----------



## Mozart56 (1 August 2007)

kransky said:


> The latest announcement says that the first stage of drilling was slowed due to mechanical problems but the infil drilling results are expected in "august/september".
> This should contain an initial JORC statement of over 30Mt. Considering that YML were valued at 40c per share on CB alone this itself should give the sp a boost.
> The results of drilling of the other targets should then follow in september/october. And considering that there is a historical 6m@63%Fe drill result outside the initial 30Mt area I have high hopes for a nice result from the other targets.
> Also, metallurgical test work of mariliana core samples is also to start in early august.
> ...




Let's just hope the market doesn't implode in between 

It is easy to forget that in addition to the sensational Fe resource and location of Marillana  there are a couple of very tasty Ni assets too (CB and Irwin Hills)... nice icing for the cake.  I bought today on the way down at 58/59c.  May buy more tomorrow.


----------



## Mozart56 (6 August 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> Let's just hope the market doesn't implode in between
> 
> It is easy to forget that in addition to the sensational Fe resource and location of Marillana  there are a couple of very tasty Ni assets too (CB and Irwin Hills)... nice icing for the cake.  I bought today on the way down at 58/59c.  May buy more tomorrow.




Spoke too soon.  Looks like the implosion is well and truly underway.  Don't you hate heard mentality?  If I had more $ I'd buy more shares but after a week of throwing good money after bad you tend to get a bit gun-shy.  Anyone care to predict the bottom for YML?  Is it 30c?


----------



## Bullion (6 August 2007)

Yikes... just crashed there didn't it! 

And to think we could have sold out at 80c just a couple weeks back... 

But is the support at 45c or 35c?


----------



## Mozart56 (6 August 2007)

Bullion said:


> Yikes... just crashed there didn't it!
> 
> And to think we could have sold out at 80c just a couple weeks back...
> 
> But is the support at 45c or 35c?




I'm not making any predictions on where the support line is, because I keep resetting it and it keeps falling through!  Could be 10c at this rate.  Getting seriously burnt here.  Is there anyone who genuinely believes that sub-primes will affect Chinese demand for iron ore?  Must be, because the sell-off has been brutal.


----------



## mostarac (6 August 2007)

Not the Chinese demand for iron ore, but more our companies ability to acquire loans to get this iron ore to the Chinese.

My analysis of things anyway ....


----------



## Pommiegranite (6 August 2007)

mostarac said:


> Not the Chinese demand for iron ore, but more our companies ability to acquire loans to get this iron ore to the Chinese.
> 
> My analysis of things anyway ....




Who needs loans in these times? The chinese will just print more of their own notes and not rely on the Fed's printing machines.

Inflation is all the rage these days


----------



## kamil (6 August 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> I'm not making any predictions on where the support line is, because I keep resetting it and it keeps falling through!  Could be 10c at this rate.  Getting seriously burnt here.  Is there anyone who genuinely believes that sub-primes will affect Chinese demand for iron ore?  Must be, because the sell-off has been brutal.




Yeah, way to volatile atm to be confident in TA. Small explorers and others dependent on the ability to borrow money cheaply will get burnt.


----------



## gregcourageous (6 August 2007)

nickel lost almost 4% today. I dare say speculation that it will drop even more is whats causing the sell down...


----------



## kamil (6 August 2007)

gregcourageous said:


> nickel lost almost 4% today. I dare say speculation that it will drop even more is whats causing the sell down...




So what are the factors causing commodities like nickel to drop so much? China still needs them, right?


----------



## Mozart56 (6 August 2007)

gregcourageous said:


> nickel lost almost 4% today. I dare say speculation that it will drop even more is whats causing the sell down...




Question is how long will it take to recover from this?  WIth nickel now 60% of what it was a few weeks ago and investors fleeing the market at a an exponential rate are we talking months or years here?  Heard that Stewart from NAB say today that it could take 2 years to recover from this?  You'd have to think that if Ni continues to fall further you can kiss goodbye to Carr Boyd or Irwin Hills on feasability... that leaves Marillana.

Who knows maybe by the time YML are ready to dig it up the market will have recovered by then.  I think patience is the key.. if you sell know you may never know!


----------



## Mozart56 (7 August 2007)

Ahh it seems so long ago ...just 20 trading days! 

From The West

"Yilgarn runs hard among iron players"

10th July 2007, 8:00 WST

Size does not seem to matter. On a day when iron ore giant BHP Billiton marched steadily towards a historic $40 share price, it was a Pilbara minnow that stole the show. 

Shares in Yilgarn Mining have almost doubled to 83¢ since last week’s announcement of a new chief executive, in the process turning the Subiaco-based iron ore explorer into a $53.6 million company. 

Yilgarn’s soaring share price, up 28.5¢ yesterday alone, prompted a “please explain” from the Australian Securities Exchange, although all the company could muster was to point to favourable press coverage following its recruitment of new chief executive Wayne Richards “and a greater focus on the company’s iron ore prospects”. 

“It is therefore possible that the recent trading in the securities of the company could be related to increased awareness of the company’s activities,” Yilgarn said. 

Mr Richards, a former BHP Billiton Iron Ore executive, has been given the mandate to develop Yilgarn’s Marillana deposit in the Pilbara."​Got to remind myself that the fundamentals behind this remain the same .. but boy hindsight is a great thing!  How long before it gets back there?


----------



## mobcat (8 August 2007)

Some good news starting to filter through now this one on mine box today

Key appointment for Yilgarn Mining

Drilling at Marillana


Yilgarn Mining Ltd has announced plans to significantly expand its exploration and development focus in the iron ore business in Western Australia following the appointment of a highly accomplished senior executive from BHP Billiton Iron Ore Division, Wayne Richards, as Managing Director.

Mr Richards – who since 2004 has held the key position of Project Integration & Commissioning Leader for BHP Billiton Iron Ore Division, with responsibility for integrating projects across BHP Billiton’s three Iron Ore Business Sectors (Mine, Port and Rail) – will now spearhead Yilgarn’s plans to advance its 100%-owned Marillana Iron Ore Project in WA’s Pilbara region.

The company recently commenced a 40-hole RC (Reverse Circulation) drilling program at Marillana to in-fill the North-West Sector of the prospect and underpin an initial JORC compliant resource. Yilgarn has previously reported a “mineralization estimate” for the North-West Sector of 30 million tonnes grading 58.4% Fe (64% Fe on a calcined basis).

Yilgarn’s founding Managing Director, David Burt, will step down from the position with effect from 2 July 2007 after five years at the company’s helm.

Yilgarn’s Chairman, Ross Norgard, said the appointment of Mr Richards represented a significant vote of confidence in the quality and growth potential of the company’s strategically located iron ore assets in the Pilbara region by one of Australia’s most experienced and accomplished iron ore executives.

“We are delighted to announce that Wayne has agreed to join us as Managing Director to advance the development of our assets to the next level,” Mr Norgard commented. “His appointment is the culmination of a planned management handover after David Burt indicated his wish to step back from front-line executive duties after five years with the company and its predecessor, Yilgarn Mining Pty Ltd.”

Before assuming the role of Project Integration & Commissioning Leader for BHP Billiton Iron Ore Division, Mr Richards fulfilled the roles of General Manager – Operations and Deputy Vice President of Boodarie Iron, a company that is owned and operated by BHP Billiton, where he was responsible for the management and coordination of a wide range of strategic business units.

Prior to that, Mr Richards held key executive roles with Anaconda Nickel, including Project Technical Manager – Corporate and Plant Operations Manager for Anaconda’s Murrin Murrin Nickel/Cobalt Project, as well as spending over 12 years as Production Manager and Business Development Manager with Queensland Nickel (now QNI – BHP Billiton).


----------



## Bullion (8 August 2007)

Old article? It says David Burt will step down from "2 July" so the article must have been written before then?


----------



## countryboy (8 August 2007)

looked at POL and YML some time back and chose YML. Despite POls recent rise i still think i chose the right stock. YML give all the signs of FWL- serious about mining


----------



## JJP (8 August 2007)

Right up to date story from ResourceStocks....(which by the way is an excellant product - annual subscription is a good idea for a present). Thank you to them.

The open cut 51% owned Carr Boyd nickel-copper project will extend over a period of only 7 months......so this will generate revenues of about $500 million at todays prices. They then plan to go underground....I think Carr Boyd
has been discounted by investors, but when you have a close look at the economics of the project.....I mean its fantastic for the $43 million company.


Bits and pieces of new information here...even for investors who know the company well.

________________________________________________________________

Yilgarn's multi-commodity play 


Friday, 3 August 2007

YILGARN Mining has an advanced multi-commodity exploration strategy that is expected to generate cash flow early next year to hunt the company's major objectives. By Mark Mentiplay - RESOURCESTOCKS*



Yilgarn's project map 

Yilgarn Mining plans to have the old Carr Boyd nickel mine in Western Australia back in production before the end of the year to underwrite deeper development and two other advanced nickel and iron ore projects in the state.

The three projects are all being whipped along by record commodity prices, the Carr Boyd nickel-copper sulfide resource, 70km north of Kalgoorlie, containing 8500 tonnes of nickel and 2900t of copper worth about $540 million at current prices.

Veteran nickel man and Yilgarn managing director David Burt told RESOURCESTOCKS the objective was to begin openpit mining at Carr Boyd in September, get into paying ore later in the year and mine out the first stage 90,000t at 1% nickel and 0.48% copper within the pit in eight months.

The cash flow would be directed towards deeper exploration and development, depending on the nickel and copper prices, at the company's prime Marillana iron ore project in the Pilbara and the Irwin-Coglia nickel-cobalt laterite and nickel-copper sulfide prospects, about 100km southeast of Laverton.

It is a fast-track strategy that has some big, long-term potential prizes.

Carr Boyd was mined back in the 1970s by Great Boulder, which was taken over by Western Mining before the falling nickel price forced its closure.

The open pit will take the top off two parallel nickel sulfide ore shoots or breccia pipes and hopefully pave the way to the postulated deeper source of those shoots.

"The concept we plan to test is that the sulfide breccia pipes are derived from a deeper source, perhaps associated with one or more conduits of the Carr Boyd Intrusive Complex. That is the major target at Carr Boyd, but depth could be a problem," Burt said.

Nickel and copper prices have also risen dramatically since the company farmed into the project two years ago.

Yilgarn is earning 51% from Consolidated Minerals subsidiary Australian Nickel Mines by spending $3.5 million by June 30, 2009.

Openpit mining studies have shown the potential for a significant increase in value if inferred mineralisation adjacent to the old stopes in Shoot-1 are included in the optimisation process.

To this end, further reverse circulation (RC) drilling has been completed ahead of a reassessment of the openpit resource and a scoping study is being carried out by Barminco that will include a two-stage underground development. Both reports were due about publication time.

Burt said the most likely option is for a decline off the bottom of the open pit into Shoot-1 and Shoot-2, followed by the deeper Shoot-4, depending on nickel and copper prices.

The company has also been conducting metallurgical test work to establish the suitability of Carr Boyd ore for treatment at a third party nickel concentrator, with an offtake agreement to follow.

"This is not Kambalda style ore. It has a lower nickel grade, but higher copper content and slightly different metallurgy," Burt said.

Yilgarn also has a 40% interest in a joint venture with Murrin Murrin laterite nickel-cobalt mine owners Minara Resources and Glencore company Glenmurrin, at the Irwin-Coglia project area, which has indicated laterite resources of 18Mt grading 1.07% nickel and 0.13% cobalt.

Pilot-scale cobalt upgrade test work is expected to be concluded shortly.

Yilgarn's prime Marillana iron ore aspirations in the Pilbara are well placed – a mineralisation estimate of at least 30Mt of plus-58% iron, hemmed in on all sides by heavyweights BHP Billiton, Rio Tinto, Hancock Mining and Fortescue Metals.
The project covers about 100 square kilometres, with the North West Sector mineralisation open to the northeast and containing relatively low combined impurities.

The BHP rail line runs right through the middle of Marillana and the BHP spur line to the Yandi iron ore deposit is just a couple of kilometres to the west. 

Burt plans to meet the infrastructure owners in the region and says he is encouraged by the written comments of BHP Billiton iron ore president Ian Ashby recently that new producers in the region should consider the option of mine gate sales and rail haulage arrangements, under which BHP Billiton could carry other miners' ore using its locos and wagons.

A 40-hole infill RC drilling program is planned to begin in early June to lift the estimate to an initial JORC compliant resource by the end of July this year and test the northeast extensions.

Burt said the grade estimate, with an equivalent calcined grade of 64%, is comparable to existing mines at nearby Yandicoogina and Yandi, and Pannawonnica.

An independent preliminary openpit mining assessment has indicated a stripping ratio (overburden to mineralisation) of about 4:1 and an overall mining cost of $7.50/t, which takes into account the free digging nature of the valley-fill material overlying the mineralised zone.

The company also plans a sonic core drilling program in the North West Sector in June to collect core samples for ore characterisation and metallurgical test work to assess processing options.
Yilgarn has received several preliminary enquiries from Chinese steel mills regarding sales and possible direct participation in the Marillana project.

"This sonic drilling and ore beneficiation evaluation will allow more serious approaches to potential customers," Burt said.

Other targets within the licence will also be drilled, including areas where limited historical drilling by the previous owners, Rio Tinto-owned Hamersley Iron, yielded up to 6m at 63% iron.

On the gold front, Yilgarn is reassessing the remaining palaeo-gold potential at its 100%-owned Credo prospect, just north of Kalgoorlie, extending along the palaeochannel north of the old Rose Dawn minesite from which the company and co-venturer Placer Dome extracted a fast 40,000 ounces last year. Yilgarn's share of cash flow was a very useful $6.6 million.

The open pit is now mined out, but Burt said Rose Dawn was an important stepping stone for the company, which floated in August 2004, and there could be more.

Now, the company is hoping to repeat the successful quick cash flow strategy to fund the exploration and development of Yilgarn's larger nickel, copper, cobalt and iron ore projects.


----------



## Mozart56 (9 August 2007)

What will come first?  Announcement on CB or JORC for Marillana? Maybe Irwin Hills off-take.. so many irons, one must come out of the fire soon


----------



## shinobi346 (13 August 2007)

The price took a hammering today. Anyone know if that 100k order put in early this morning for 52c went through or was pulled?

I was expecting it to be up by now with the ex BHP guy on board.


----------



## noirua (16 August 2007)

Starting to look interesting are Yilgarn as they trade at just 40.5 cents. Many small mining stocks are being slaughtered whatever their pedigree. Problem is, "catching the falling knife".


----------



## gringokonyo (16 August 2007)

Hi all.  I'm just going back to something I was questionning some time ago, namely the SG value used by YML to calculate the 30MT.  I was intrigued that FWL's JORC compliant magnetite resouce 25% Fe has an SG of 3.2, yet YML had only used an SG value of 3 for 58% Fe.  

Anyway, Surferstu on HotCopper provided the following insight - 'The density of almost pure Hematite (around 69%Fe) is a little over 5. The density will trail off as impurities (Silica) are added but a guess for 60% Fe hematite would be around 4.5.'  

On this basis, YML's 30MT is quite possibly going to be quite a bit more.  No wonder they said at least 30MT.  It appears they're being very conservative on estimating their initial resource in the northwest sector.

Shame I'm in no position to top up as I topped up last week when 52 cents seemed good value.  Oh well, longterm a few cents here or there aren't going to matter too much.


----------



## nioka (16 August 2007)

shinobi346 said:


> The price took a hammering today. Anyone know if that 100k order put in early this morning for 52c went through or was pulled?
> 
> I was expecting it to be up by now with the ex BHP guy on board.




According to the westpac daily chart there were no sales over 42c so I suspect it was an attempt to ramp the stock and the order cancelled last thing.


----------



## shinobi346 (16 August 2007)

You must be looking at a different day. I was asking about Mondays trade and I know the price went over 42c because I bought it for 53, which in hindsight I caught a falling knife. I was just wondering if that person caught a bigger one. 

Oh well, either way no regrets. I love YML, with 2 reports on the way and a ex BHP head as MD it should do alright when the market stabilises.


----------



## nioka (16 August 2007)

shinobi346 said:


> You must be looking at a different day. I was asking about Mondays trade and I know the price went over 42c because I bought it for 53, which in hindsight I caught a falling knife. I was just wondering if that person caught a bigger one.




You are right. I thought your post was todays, I was looking at todays sales where the top was 42c. YML will have to come up with some good news for there to be any improvement.


----------



## Gurgler (20 August 2007)

Article in today's Age entitled "Yilgarn gets $750m line from China"

*Yilgarn said Chinese groups, including the steel producers Sinosteel and Ansteel and the infrastructure builder China Railway Engineering Corporation, had committed to provide $750 million in equity funding if it wins WA Government backing for its plans.

The equity is a crucial part of a funding mix for Yilgarn's $3 billion in planned infrastructure that includes a rail network connecting mines east of Geraldton to a company-developed port at Oakajee, 17 kilometres north of the mid-west town.*

Let's hope this encourages enough interest to spark a recovery in the SP.

Source: http://www.theage.com.au/news/busin...line-from-china/2007/08/19/1187462083526.html


----------



## Crash (20 August 2007)

That news is for a different Yilgarn company is it not?  Yilgarn Infrastucture perhaps?  May be some small flow on effect i guess.


----------



## Bullion (20 August 2007)

Ummm... That is Yilgarn Infrastructre, not mining...? Completely different group I believe?

But good day for YML (as most stocks today)


----------



## Gurgler (20 August 2007)

Sorry guys, jumped the gun. In the back of my mind I had that a change of name was on the cards - but forgot to engage the brain, before releasing the keyboard fingers!


----------



## JJP (26 August 2007)

Company say they will release results of their infill program which commenced in June......around August/Septemeber. So we are very close now.

A JORC iron ore deposit of at least 30 million tonnes, has this company placed really in front of all other 20 or so iron ore exploration companies in West Australia. Once you have got a JORC compliant resource, a deal can then be put in place for railfeight of the iron ore to port. Negotiations can commence for funding, they have Asian interest already.

A bankable feasible study can commence and firm contract put into place. All this with their JORC out within days.

What other of these small companies in WA has that. At least not using rail with one of the big playes in the Pilbara. MMX and MIS acknowlege that profits are very much capped by road transport of iron ore to port. You need rail, other forget about it.

I don't know whats wrong with this stock. 30 million tones already is worth about $1.6 billion. YML have  a BHP rail line going right through their holdings, and FMG new rail is 20 km to the north.


----------



## tibby (26 August 2007)

JJP said:


> I don't know whats wrong with this stock. 30 million tones already is worth about $1.6 billion. YML have  a BHP rail line going right through their holdings, and FMG new rail is 20 km to the north.




Hi JJP.........as a holder I love looking at the Marillana Valley on a map...great neighbours, BHP railroad runs right thru valley, and if needed--major road network also running right thru the region. Makes everything just that little bit easier!!


----------



## Mozart56 (28 August 2007)

tibby said:


> Hi JJP.........as a holder I love looking at the Marillana Valley on a map...great neighbours, BHP railroad runs right thru valley, and if needed--major road network also running right thru the region. Makes everything just that little bit easier!!




Some frenzied after 4pm buying today... anyone else see the volume take out at 59.5c?  Sentiment building on this one now.


----------



## abcboy (28 August 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> Some frenzied after 4pm buying today... anyone else see the volume take out at 59.5c?  Sentiment building on this one now.




Mozart, it was a 10k unit trade that took out 59.5 at the bell.

Any thoughts on why the price movement today?


----------



## Mozart56 (28 August 2007)

abcboy said:


> Mozart, it was a 10k unit trade that took out 59.5 at the bell.
> 
> Any thoughts on why the price movement today?




Rumours on HC that FMG have a draft rail line to YML's Fe deposit?  Apparently it appears in FMG's quarterly but the dots have only just been joined.  Can't think of anything else.


----------



## alankew (30 August 2007)

Ann out for all followers/holders,hers the headline
Resource drilling confirms grade and continuity of mineralisation in North-West
Sector with best results including:
o 32m @ 58.6% Fe in MRC025
o 31m @ 58.5% Fe in MRC031
o 33m @ 58.3% Fe in MRC033
· Average intercept thickness 27% greater than previously reported drilling.
· Infill drilling program more than 75% complete with an initial JORC compliant
resource scheduled to be completed in October 2007.
· Sonic core drilling program completed, with ore characterisation testwork in
progress.
· Additional RC drilling rig secured for expanded exploration program targeting an
iron ore mineralisation potential of at least 100 million tonnes over the next 12
months.


----------



## tibby (30 August 2007)

Marillana Update

"The Company has upgraded its exploration objectives, with the Company planning to significantly expand its drilling activities with the objective of delineating an iron ore mineralisation potential of at least 100 million tonnes at the Marillana Project"

Great news and now the sp is surging up to 64c already, sellers not showing there hands yet.....


----------



## Crash (30 August 2007)

Hey it looks good to me, I would like to see YT back to give his take on it. The rollercoaster going up again so hold on!


----------



## UPKA (30 August 2007)

Crash said:


> Hey it looks good to me, I would like to see YT back to give his take on it. The rollercoaster going up again so hold on!




indeed, great news, at 30mt, we had support at around 40c, now we have more than doubled the estimated resource. anyone see this one hitting 80c soon?


----------



## powerkoala (30 August 2007)

back to old times.
resistance 68c and 70c still there, fellas.
have to clear this two then sp will run to 80c area.
i reckon today news is great for YML.


----------



## Crash (30 August 2007)

118k shares just went through at .68 so that resistance is looking shaky.  Could be bargain of the day is this continues to run?


----------



## GOOGOOJEE (30 August 2007)

already pass the 70c resistance.............  , will least get to a dollar at the end of the yr if there's no big crash like the Sub-prime mortgage


----------



## Mozart56 (30 August 2007)

GOOGOOJEE said:


> already pass the 70c resistance.............  , will least get to a dollar at the end of the yr if there's no big crash like the Sub-prime mortgage




Is triple the resource worth triple the price?  If so then maybe north of a $1? Looks like it could be a while before we know just how much Fe there is!  Even at $1 market cap YML is only $70M with $4m cash.  Anyone care to speculate on what JORC of 100MT might be worth with a rail line running through it?


----------



## mobcat (30 August 2007)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooo Might finish up August on a good note i nearly wrote August off as a big loss


----------



## abcboy (30 August 2007)

Sweet, I like what I'm seeing so far but let's keep our fingers crossed that it can hold its position and not go tumbling back down to the 40s/50's as we've seen it trade these past few weeks and months.

Was anyone else watching the robotic-style trading yesterday?  At one stage packets of approx $100 were being bought up every 6-7mins for an hour or two, with some large buys in between.  Is there any technical term or explanation for this?


----------



## gringokonyo (30 August 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> Is triple the resource worth triple the price?  If so then maybe north of a $1? Looks like it could be a while before we know just how much Fe there is!  Even at $1 market cap YML is only $70M with $4m cash.  Anyone care to speculate on what JORC of 100MT might be worth with a rail line running through it?




Not 100% certain, but I think I recall that YT made some reference to other iron ore juniors' values earlier in this thread and it seemed the inground value of iron ore worked out at about $4 per tonne.  

From my understanding of the release, the 100MT minimum is for the whole of Marillana, not just the NW sector.  The NW sector will probably have about 40MT in the JORC to be released in October.  Proving up the 100MT is a long off - probably late next year.

Also, looks like they're going to change the name to Brockman Resources which seems to indicate that they will continue to be a mulitplay rather than iron-ore specific.

Day traders starting to sell up judging by the drop in SP over last 1/2 hour.


----------



## powerkoala (30 August 2007)

it is getting hard to pass 80c area due to market volatility.
once (if it happens) xao break 6200 resistance, then we can reassure that this sp will be in there. 
from now, i think it will be in area 65-70c.
cheers


----------



## Mozart56 (30 August 2007)

gringokonyo said:


> Not 100% certain, but I think I recall that YT made some reference to other iron ore juniors' values earlier in this thread and it seemed the inground value of iron ore worked out at about $4 per tonne.
> 
> From my understanding of the release, the 100MT minimum is for the whole of Marillana, not just the NW sector.  The NW sector will probably have about 40MT in the JORC to be released in October.  Proving up the 100MT is a long off - probably late next year.
> 
> ...




I thought that 100MT excluded the untested magnetic anomolies which are yet to be drilled.  At $4T inground value, that would value the deposit at $400M or nearly 10 times the current market cap. That excludes the Nickel resources too. What do you think?


----------



## gringokonyo (30 August 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> I thought that 100MT excluded the untested magnetic anomolies which are yet to be drilled.  At $4T inground value, that would value the deposit at $400M or nearly 10 times the current market cap. That excludes the Nickel resources too. What do you think?




Mozart, I'm pretty sure it's the whole of Marillana.  The media release says proving up a minimum of 100MT over the next 12 months.  They're releasing the NW JORC in October and drilling in the other sectors over the next 12 months, so given their conservative nature in estimates to date, I reckon the 100MT should be easily exceeded by the end of next year.

I think it's important that people don't start expecting the 100MT by October this year, otherwise if it comes at its expected ~40MT, the negative sentiment will kill the SP. 

On HC, I've copied something from Needle.  This person seems to be pretty knowledgeable on iron-ore juniors and provided the following response to someone's query about the quality of YML's ore.  You'll note that he/she has also made a comparison with MGX.  Hope Needle doesn't mind me copying his/her reply on this forum.

_This is the same grade, or type, of direct shipping grade produced at large BHP and RIO mines such as Yandicoogina and Yandi. Collectively known as yandi fines.

Read here to better understand: 

Sintering - which removes water from the ore (a normal part of steel manufacture).....upgrades the ore to around 64%FE. In view of what seems to be very credibile and honest management......this is one of the best stock exchange announcments I have seen (relative to the present market cap of this company).

By way of example.....MGX have a total of 100MT of resources and reserves from 3 deposits after years of exploration. A company 20 times the size of YML_


As you can see, just on Marillana, YML seems to be very undervalued compared to MGX, not even considering the nickel potential.  Still, I don't know enough about MGX to know if it's a fair comparison.


----------



## Mozart56 (30 August 2007)

gringokonyo said:


> Mozart, I'm pretty sure it's the whole of Marillana.  The media release says proving up a minimum of 100MT over the next 12 months.  They're releasing the NW JORC in October and drilling in the other sectors over the next 12 months, so given their conservative nature in estimates to date, I reckon the 100MT should be easily exceeded by the end of next year.
> 
> I think it's important that people don't start expecting the 100MT by October this year, otherwise if it comes at its expected ~40MT, the negative sentiment will kill the SP.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I'm very familiar with Needles posts - all good stuff.  You are right in that we can expect a 40MT JORC in October and I presume that they will keep drilling until they reach 100MT JORC which could take us into next year (depending on how prosepctive the undrilled areas are)  If they can hit this mark then obviously the leverage they can apply with respect to infrastructure will be much greater.  MGX has a market cap over $1B - so if Needle is even close to a reasonable comparison then anyone selling off today must be in deparate need of $$.


----------



## gringokonyo (30 August 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> Yeah, I'm very familiar with Needles posts - all good stuff.  You are right in that we can expect a 40MT JORC in October and I presume that they will keep drilling until they reach 100MT JORC which could take us into next year (depending on how prosepctive the undrilled areas are)  If they can hit this mark then obviously the leverage they can apply with respect to infrastructure will be much greater.  MGX has a market cap over $1B - so if Needle is even close to a reasonable comparison then anyone selling off today must be in deparate need of $$.




Every time I look at the gravity survey, I can't help but think there's a lot of potential in the other 7 zones that YML is yet to drill.  Some of the pre 2006 drill collars just touched some of those red and orange areas, which seem to be the productive zones in the NW sector.  By my rough calculations, those 7 other zones are about 12 times the size of the NW sector which has the 30+MT, so in my mind, I'm convinced that 100MT is well below the tonnage in Marillana.

I wonder if there's any ore under the BHP line?  If there is, should YML be 'compensated' by BHP for its value?  BHP is fighting the court ruling to not allow 3rd party access to its infrastructure, but if it had to 'compensate' YML, I wonder if it would offer 'reasonable' access to its locos and railway as a trade off?  

Like you, I wonder about people selling off when there's so much potential for SP appreciation.  I guess day traders need to buy and sell to make a living, whereas my plan is to hold these shares until YML is producing.  Still, each to their own.  The share price will firm once the JORC compliance is provided, seems quite a few buyers aren't prepared to buy on a company's 'estimate'.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 August 2007)

Hi guys I have to be quick today because at another office borrowing someones PC,

Industry AVG EV for Iron Ore is $5 per Fe /t

However YML's is not at or near surface, its 50m's below, so I will penalise this EV to say $3.50/t Fe

So assuming they come up with 100Mt's@60%Fe = 60Mt's Fe

@ $3.50/t Fe = $210m EV

YML has roughly 85m shares fully dilluted, so would = $2.50 

This give you a rough ida of the upside


----------



## Mozart56 (30 August 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hi guys I have to be quick today because at another office borrowing someones PC,
> 
> Industry AVG EV for Iron Ore is $5 per Fe /t
> 
> ...





This also excludes Carr Boyd, Irwin Hills and all their other tenaments.  Some very nice diversification to add to the Fe.  Is YML shaping as future diversified producer?


----------



## spottygoose (30 August 2007)

Refocused Yilgarn aims high 
Mining News 

Thursday, 30 August 2007

YILGARN Mining is escalating drilling at its Marillana iron ore project in Western Australia's Pilbara, in an effort to define a 100 million tonne resource.


Investors reacted favourably to the announcement, with shares in the company up 12c to 66c in morning trade.

Yilgarn also announced it will seek approval at November's annual general meeting to change its name to Brockman Resources to better reflect its Pilbara strategic focus.

Managing director Wayne Richards said the work completed had demonstrated the potential for mineralisation extensions in the project's north-west sector.

"Based on (completed) drilling, the board is confident in setting a target of identifying an iron ore mineralisation potential at Marillana of at least 100 million tonnes over the next 12 months," he said.

"We expect to be drilling continuously between now and the wet season [in northern Australia] and we are confident of taking some important steps towards achieving this objective during the balance of this calendar year."

Yilgarn also reported drill results from 13 of its 43-hole program, which demonstrated an average iron content of 58% with an average interval width of 18.3m.

The company has previously reported a mineralisation estimate for Marillana's north-west sector of 30 million tonnes, grading 58.4% iron. 

The present drilling program is 75% complete and a JORC-compliant resource estimate is due to be announced in October.

The project is just north of Newman, in the heart of WA's Pilbara region, on edge of the Hamersley Ranges. 

Tenements owned by BHP Billiton, Fortescue Metals, Rio Tinto and Hancock Mining border the 96 square kilometre project.


----------



## gringokonyo (30 August 2007)

spottygoose said:


> "We expect to be drilling continuously between now and the wet season [in northern Australia] and *we are confident of taking some important steps towards achieving this objective during the balance of this calendar year*."
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I wonder if this means they've made signifincant progress towards restarting Carr Boyd later this year? It was meant to be the cash cow to progress Marillana.


----------



## spottygoose (30 August 2007)

Tonight SMH:

*Yilgarn Mining shares jump*

August 30, 2007 - 8:09PM

Yilgarn Mining Ltd has a bold exploration target at its Marillana iron ore project in Western Australia's Pilbara region after receiving encouraging drilling results.

The company aims to confirm an iron ore mineralisation potential of at least 100 million tonnes through expanded drilling programs over the next 12 months.

Most drilling to date has focused on a zone called the north-west sector.

Yilgarn, which recently appointed managing director Wayne Richards, said an initial resource for this area was scheduled to be completed by October.

Before taking the helm at Yilgarn, Mr Richards was the project integration and commissioning leader for BHP Billiton's iron ore division.

At the company's annual general meeting in November, shareholders will vote on a name change to Brockman Resources Ltd.

Yilgarn shares closed 15 cents, or 27.78 per cent higher, at 69 cents on Thursday.


----------



## JJP (1 September 2007)

Significanr story here from the Wall Street journal from last week end.....not picked up by the local press. Says that spot iron ore price are double that of contract pricing......ie prices paid for BHP, RIO and CVRD exports. 

"....Spot iron ore prices have touched $100 mark for the first time. At the moment there is 100% difference between long-term and spot prices. “There will be substantial jump in benchmark prices in FY08,” he said...."


http://www.livemint.com/2007/08/26144316/Iron-ore-exporters-seek-benchm.html

YML is a little company with a lot of iron ore. Contract iron ore pricing effective from 1 st April 2008 may exceed the best expections of so called experts. Way undervalued.

From their web site....here is some info on cost of production.  

Mining Study

An independent mining consultant has carried out a preliminary open pit mining assessment with the objective of indicating stripping ratios and mining costs that could be applicable to the North-West Sector (based on the current mineralisation estimate).

The assessment indicated a stripping ratio (overburden:mineralisation) of approximately 4:1 and an overall mining cost of $7.60 per tonne (i.e. total cost per tonne of the 30Mt mineralisation estimate). This assessment takes into account the “free digging” nature of the “valley-fill” material overlying the mineralised zone.


----------



## powerkoala (3 September 2007)

any comment on today's sp? it seems flat today.
looks like seller try to push price down.
is it just profit taking? 
regards


----------



## Mozart56 (3 September 2007)

powerkoala said:


> any comment on today's sp? it seems flat today.
> looks like seller try to push price down.
> is it just profit taking?
> regards




Funny games being played... looks like an acquisition and accumulation strategy to keep share price at around 70c.


----------



## marklar (3 September 2007)

powerkoala said:


> any comment on today's sp? it seems flat today.
> looks like seller try to push price down.
> is it just profit taking?
> regards



Yeah, it's because I picked it in the tipping comp : Just give it a month and the price will really move!


----------



## juw177 (3 September 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> Funny games being played... looks like an acquisition and accumulation strategy to keep share price at around 70c.




And can you explain how you come to that conclusion? Otherwise, it just sounds like a ramp to me. Why does there need to be an explanation when a share price doesnt rise other than the simple fact that there are not enough buyers to sustain the rise?


----------



## powerkoala (3 September 2007)

well, all i see here is someone, somehow keep selling 30,000 shares to push the price. dunno if it just my imagination. 
regards


----------



## Mozart56 (3 September 2007)

powerkoala said:


> well, all i see here is someone, somehow keep selling 30,000 shares to push the price. dunno if it just my imagination.
> regards




As soon as one seller at 70c is bought out another one magically appears.  Anyone else have any idea what is happening here?  Are we imagining this?  Is that the same seller and buyer, just churning through and picking up the die hards along the way?


----------



## juw177 (3 September 2007)

powerkoala said:


> well, all i see here is someone, somehow keep selling 30,000 shares to push the price. dunno if it just my imagination.
> regards




First, you dont know if its just one person. And second, the simplest explanation is probably right: that person sells because he does not think the SP will go any higher.


----------



## SevenFX (3 September 2007)

Based on what I know a share will some times fill time when it rises to quickly, hence ping pong between buyers n sellers given they are equally matched.

I don't follow YML, but that may be whats happening as sp tracks sideways...

SevenFX


----------



## Mozart56 (3 September 2007)

SevenFX said:


> Based on what I know a share will some times fill time when it rises to quickly, hence ping pong between buyers n sellers given they are equally matched.
> 
> I don't follow YML, but that may be whats happening as sp tracks sideways...
> 
> SevenFX




Could be just that the recent annoncement hasn't set the world alight like many of us hoped it would.  Decent volume today too.  What happened to Carr Boyd?  All very quiet there - perhaps it has been put on ice until the Ni price recovers?


----------



## GOOGOOJEE (12 September 2007)

Does anyone knows what happen to today's sp? dropped down to 65c???????!!!!!!!!!!! Why ppl selling at such a low price when the spec when the future of YML looks good............


----------



## Mazrox (12 September 2007)

This sat at the 68-69c level for most of the day. It's such a tightly held stock that it can move a long way up or down on not much volume. Most of the volume traded today happened this morning, so I suspect the drop this afternoon is just day traders who took a punt and lost.

Not everyone who buys and sells is looking at the long term outlook...

Maz


----------



## Bullion (12 September 2007)

I sold yesterday at .69 but been holding for a few months now. Figured I would take the money and maybe buy back in as I'm a bit weary of the volatility these days.


----------



## Mozart56 (12 September 2007)

Mazrox said:


> This sat at the 68-69c level for most of the day. It's such a tightly held stock that it can move a long way up or down on not much volume. Most of the volume traded today happened this morning, so I suspect the drop this afternoon is just day traders who took a punt and lost.
> 
> Not everyone who buys and sells is looking at the long term outlook...
> 
> Maz




Looks like it was an option holder who evercised 1.5M shares then dumped enough to cover the cost.  Let's hope it wasn't a director.  Most likely a seed investor who got some of the Dec 08 options


----------



## tibby (12 September 2007)

Mozart56 said:


> Looks like it was an option holder who evercised 1.5M shares then dumped enough to cover the cost.  Let's hope it wasn't a director.  Most likely a seed investor who got some of the Dec 08 options




So will we see a change of holding notice tomorrow? Directors have to pay the bills as well but it would be a little weird to see a director sell when we are so close to the JORC....all the great info we received in last announcement.....I just cant see it being a director......If you are after a top up this may well be *the* chance many have been looking for as this stock is so tightly held.... Market cap way undervalued and we cannot be to far away from the re-rating this one is will get (IMO)........


----------



## powerkoala (12 September 2007)

well, it is called volatility.
been in and out in 65-74c area.
today's market seems hard to predict.
that's why not many ppl hold for long term though.
ps : if director is selling, then sp will slide further for sure.


----------



## kransky (12 September 2007)

dont think its anything to do with YML.. i think market jitters have people nervous so a few sellers results in a falling SP.. 

a fair bit got sold today.. but there were people happy to buy at 68-69 cents all day.. its only late that it fell to 65.

i am waiting for the next set of drilling results. i hope the exploratory holes in the other gravity targets come good.. that will see the 100Mt target move much much higher!

holding and topping up with spare cash


----------



## tibby (12 September 2007)

Just in case anyone else was interested I have copied the course of sales for yml today....just a rough calculation but it looks to be about 400k (shares) put thru at .69 today....

16:10:33 0.6500 1,000  
16:10:33 0.6500 9,000 
15:43:07 0.6500 15,000 
15:43:07 0.6500 2,900 
15:43:07 0.6500 75,000 
15:43:07 0.6600 75,000 
15:43:07 0.6600 7,000 
15:43:07 0.6600 19,400 
15:42:38 0.6700 3,000 
15:29:54 0.6700 12,000 
15:29:54 0.6700 18,000 
15:27:02 0.6700 11,000 
15:13:51 0.6700 3,000 
15:09:36 0.6700 10,000 
14:32:15 0.6800 5,000 
14:32:15 0.6800 7,000 
14:32:15 0.6800 1,500 
14:25:48 0.6800 500 
14:20:11 0.6850 4,500 
13:26:53 0.6900 16,796   
13:26:53 0.6900 19,204 
13:10:56 0.6900 3,000   
12:39:11 0.6900 1,000 
12:28:51 0.6900 3,000 
11:26:39 0.6900 3,796 
11:25:46 0.6900 26,204 
11:13:26 0.6900 1,796 
11:13:21 0.6900 36,000 
11:10:58 0.6900 2,204 
11:04:58 0.6900 5,000 
11:04:35 0.6900 10,000 
11:00:35 0.6900 10,000 
10:45:09 0.6850 10,000 
10:45:09 0.6850 5,000 
10:32:28 0.6900 8,000 
10:32:28 0.6900 4,796 
10:31:43 0.6900 15,000 
10:31:43 0.6900 204 
10:28:41 0.6900 6,524 
10:24:31 0.6900 14,272 
10:24:31 0.6900 410 
10:22:22 0.6900 9,590 
10:22:22 0.6900 2,410 
10:21:45 0.6900 10,000 
10:18:41 0.6900 3,000 
10:17:24 0.6900 15,000 
10:17:24 0.6900 19,590 
10:17:16 0.6900 5,000 
10:16:43 0.6900 25,000 
10:16:22 0.6900 24,000 
10:15:16 0.6900 6,000 
10:15:04 0.6900 5,318 
10:15:02 0.6900 6,000 
10:14:47 0.6900 14,400 
10:13:58 0.6900 4,282 
10:11:36 0.6900 20,000 
10:11:20 0.6900 718 
10:10:22 0.6900 12,000 
10:09:55 0.6900 5,000 
10:09:16 0.6900 15,000 
10:09:16 0.6900 15,000 
10:09:16 0.6900 10,000
10:09:08 0.7000 30,000 
10:09:08 0.7000 8,579 
10:09:08 0.7000 2,000 
10:09:08 0.7000 41,703 
10:09:08 0.7000 8,297 
10:09:08 0.7000 4,404 
10:09:08 0.7000 9,796 
10:09:08 0.7000 4,285


----------



## kransky (14 September 2007)

yeah i noticed this... volume grew all day and yet the price didnt change from 69c for ages... is this a bullish sign?


----------



## Crash (14 September 2007)

Theres a lot of sells lining up in the low 70s.  No doubt capping will be suggested, but thats the easiest suggestion to make.  This will definitely just bump around seemingly going nowhere until we get some more announcements in the next couple of months.


----------



## Bullion (18 September 2007)

Ann out. Scoping study to begin, estimated completion first quarter of 2008.  Looking promising for the next few months!


----------



## tibby (18 September 2007)

Bullion said:


> Ann out. Scoping study to begin, estimated completion first quarter of 2008.  Looking promising for the next few months!




YML on the move with scoping ann....last paragraph of ann reads......

"Strategic discussions with potential third-party rail and port infrastructure providers have commenced and will continue during the Scoping Study"

....there on the ball, exciting next 6 months in the works.


----------



## Crash (18 September 2007)

Two or three months ago this would have made a serious positive impact on the price.  You gotta do a whole lot more at the moment to get a positive reaction - the screws are tightening.


----------



## kpas (18 September 2007)

No one noticed it because there was already an app. 3B out.

Everyone thinks there hasnt been another announcement out.

At least that is my take on it.


----------



## Crash (18 September 2007)

kpas said:


> No one noticed it because there was already an app. 3B out.
> 
> Everyone thinks there hasnt been another announcement out.
> 
> At least that is my take on it.



3

Well I will keep waiting to see that buying run.......how long do you think it will take for word to get out?


----------



## tibby (18 September 2007)

Crash said:


> 3
> 
> Well I will keep waiting to see that buying run.......how long do you think it will take for word to get out?




 I dont know what is sparking this selling but look at the course of sales...its all small sells, not sure if recent buyers just want out because they thought this one was going to head north every day until the JORC resource ann........a little fear out there for tomorrows fed meeting maybe. I shake my head when I see these prices as I wish I had the cash to pick a few up but I cannot believe the selling going on...like a flock of sheep, one order put up, and others try to squeeze past it......I reckon one big buy and the sell orders will be pulled and those "investors" will rethink why they are selling at mid 60's
IMO...DYOR...


----------



## JJP (18 September 2007)

Scoping study looks at all project dynamics and serves as independant appraisal to facilate borrowings or fund raisings....if necessary.

This will be an absolute cracker for YML. 

Iron ore is a hight margin product and they have plenty of it. Big April 2008 price rise is coming....which goes straight to the bottom line as profit (less tax).

Bannerman Resources out today with a detailed scoping study....same style of report that YML will present when they release their study results. Have a look at Bannerman and you will see the fairly extensive detail, that is provided to the market.

If you read YML announcement and you already own the stock....then probably most YML invesors have some sort of idea of the future roll out of their project.

This is a liitle bit of what I have in mind for YML and certainly what is achievalbe given their location and results of drilling so far.

initial 2 million ton PA road freight delivery to FMG railsiding (60 kms)

target 4 million ton PA mining operation. (year 2)

operating cost (delivered to port)....$35 per tonne.

capex $40 million

pre tax margin 2007 - $25 per tonne (post 2007 up to $50 per tonne)

EBITDA target minimum year 1 ............ $50 million PA 
EBITDA  target max. from year 2  ..........$200 million PA ($120 million PA)

_________________________________________________________________

Obviously there are other transport options.....I think what I have presented is realistic and very much achievalbe. Low risk and would NOT require further iron ore discoveries. A result much closer to the max target from mid 2009 is the likely outcome.


YML would be on a shareprice of about $10 or cap of $1 billion, at that time. 

Except for my company valuation...this is the sort of scoping study headline figures that will be presented. 

Outstanding opportunity here.


----------



## rico01 (19 September 2007)

I certainly like your future valuation of YML. Maybe we should start a new thread for all of us who bought at the 20c- 30c level

"From 20 cents to $10  in two years"     

We'll all have some nice stories to tell while we sip champagne at the Polo Club


----------



## Crash (25 September 2007)

Approx 700 thousand sell shares between now and 0.75 capping this one, could be a slow climb, unless someone starts taking a big chunk and the others get pulled.  How much is the polo club membership anyway?


----------



## Mozart56 (27 September 2007)

Crash said:


> Approx 700 thousand sell shares between now and 0.75 capping this one, could be a slow climb, unless someone starts taking a big chunk and the others get pulled.  How much is the polo club membership anyway?




Make that about 1 million sellers.. something not right here.  All the news is good and yet someone wants out big time.


----------



## Mazrox (27 September 2007)

There has been someone offering to sell large chunks of this (150,000 or 200,000 shares) every 2 cents for some months now. Don't know why, just know that it has been happening for ages. Every time the volume parcel gets sold, another one pops up...

Maz


----------



## Bullion (28 September 2007)

Some of the big hurdles have been passed now. Looking good to break through... 

Very positive indeed...


----------



## ekman (28 September 2007)

guys - can you tell me whose infrastructure will they use. the sp will keep lagging until there is some definitive agreement - remember the fight between Fortescue and BHP+RIO. these 2 giants might as well lock YML out - i believe that the management has to pursue this even first, why wait until you have a JORC as JORC of even 500Million tonnes will mean nothing until one knows where the supporting infrastructure is


----------



## MiningGuru (28 September 2007)

Has moved up strongly today.

Chart wise it look to me that is going to reach its previous highs and perhaps, push into blue sky territory very soon.

It looks as though the capper has been bought out.


----------



## Gurgler (28 September 2007)

ekman said:


> guys - can you tell me whose infrastructure will they use. the sp will keep lagging until there is some definitive agreement - remember the fight between Fortescue and BHP+RIO. these 2 giants might as well lock YML out




Hey, Ekman, maybe this is where Wayne Richards draws on the contacts he made as a senior exec at BHP in their Iron Ore Division. Hopefully that stands YML in good stead.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 September 2007)

Hey guys,

Well YML is certainly starting to heat up again, good times ahead no doubt for all of us! 

I think most of this buying would be in anticipation of the upcoming JORC, however I did read in the annual report that it has been delayed untill late Oct, so don't get angry if its not out till then because they have 'informed' us.


Regards


----------



## Synergy (28 September 2007)

This is definitely a very good start to the long weekend. Keen to see how much that sell depth builds up come next week. Hopefully not too much.


----------



## kpas (1 October 2007)

Really is a tightly held stock. Can move up and down on low volume.

Good to see it's returned to old highs though.


----------



## Disco Stu (1 October 2007)

It's up nearly 10% at the moment on good early volume. It should go close if not get though $1 mark some time today.


----------



## kpas (1 October 2007)

On decent enough volume too (for YML).

It's already broken it's previous high of 96c ?

I would tend to agree, if it doesn't break $1 today it will do it soon.

Very glad to see the bulls back in the market


----------



## Crash (1 October 2007)

Some deperates selling down as low as .85 though.  Good to see the volume and up above 0.96 there this morning.


----------



## michael_selway (1 October 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Here is what I reckon will be the next JMS
> 
> This is not a buy recommendation, all I can say is what I saw with JMS I see hear with YML except I honestly believe management are better at YML, projects are better at YML and Cash in Bank situation is obviously better at YML
> 
> ...




Hi YT, what do you think YML should be worth now?

thx

MS

Yilgarn Mining Limited (YML, formerly Agro Holdings Limited) is an exploration company with the major focus being on Iron Ore and nickel projects located within the Yilgarn Craton of Western Australia. The company was re-listed in August 2004.


----------



## Crash (1 October 2007)

I think this mornings run was on the back of a mention by The Ferret, one column can make a big impact it seems.


----------



## MiningGuru (3 October 2007)

Strong again today.

Up to 94.5 c, upalmost 10%. Somebody is accumulating this share prior to the JORC announcement that is due towards the end of the month.

It has always been tightly held.

I wonder how high she can go!


----------



## w.m.buch@bigpond (4 October 2007)

Not in this with concerns on how to get materials out. I believe there are discussions at moment can anyone update on this? Cheers


----------



## Gspot (4 October 2007)

Is Carr Boyd still on the map somewhere?
Or is the sp moving on the Marillana Iron project...only.
I won't even mention Irwin Hills....whoops, just did.


----------



## Crash (5 October 2007)

Wow, big open today.  Not sure if it can be sustained though.  Nice to see that dollar cracked!  Where to next?


----------



## ellehcim (5 October 2007)

From today's SMH:


Federal Court dismisses BHP Pilbara rail appeal


BHP Billiton may have to open its railway lines in the Pilbara region of Western Australia to third party users following a Federal Court of Australia ruling today.

The miner had appealed a Federal Court ruling made in December that declared the company's railway lines in the Pilbara were not part of the production process.

This decision paves the way for the rail lines potentially to be declared open to third-party access under the Trade Practices Act.

The full bench of the Federal Court today dismissed BHP Billiton's appeal, but it is not expected to be the end of the matter with BHP planning an appeal to the High Court.

The Federal Court action was brought by the National Competition Council (NCC) and Fortescue Metals Group.

Fortescue is seeking access to BHP Billiton's 426 kilometre Mt Newman line to allow the development of the Mindy Mindy iron ore deposit.

The Australian Competition Tribunal will determine the broader question of whether the rail lines should be declared open to third-party access under the Trade Practices Act.

Fortescue Metals initiated tribunal proceedings in June 2006 after the federal Treasurer, Peter Costello, declined to follow a National Competition Council recommendation that the Mt Newman rail line be declared open to third-party access.

The Mt Newman and Goldsworthy rail lines transport about 100 million tonnes of iron ore each year to Port Hedland for blending, processing and shipping.

AAP


----------



## Crash (5 October 2007)

Not a done deal but huge news, and FMG has done most of the dirty work!  Lets hope the appeal doesnt succeed.


----------



## Bullion (5 October 2007)

Great finish to the day. Looking forward to seeing the JORC results soon? Or are people expecting there to be a few more delays...


----------



## shinobi346 (6 October 2007)

Good to see people seeing this as a positive step because I don't really. Sure the rise in SP is nice but YML has always held a upper hand over other companies in getting access to BHPs railway line since that contacts man jumped on the board. This change, if it goes ahead, will put other iron ore companies in the Pilbara area, and around Australia closer to where YML is now in negotiating for access to other company's rail line.


----------



## w.m.buch@bigpond (7 October 2007)

DJ MARKET TALK: BHP Rail Decision Has Little Impact - Analysts 

  0402 GMT [Dow Jones] Dismissal of BHP Billiton (BHP.AU) appeal of Federal Court 
decision on its Pilbara rail lines has little impact on any of the stocks involved, 
analysts say. BHP lost its appeal against decision that its iron ore rail lines are not 
part of the production process. While the decision is a win for Fortescue (FMG.AU) which 
brought the action, it is building its own railway to service its iron ore project. Any 
final outcome on third party access to rail lines in the Pilbara to be made by the 
Australian Competition Tribunal, which analysts say could be years away. Little movement 
in stocks as result of decision; FMG up 0.6% at A$49.27 while BHP up 0.9% at A$44.12. 
(APW)


----------



## Crash (7 October 2007)

Well quite clearly YML is not on their radar yet, as to me it appears that it has had some affect on YML.  As I said before not a done deal yet, but a positive sign for now.


----------



## MiningGuru (8 October 2007)

This share is exploding today!

Up to $1.15 already.

People are now realising how undervalued this Iron Ore company really is!

I wonder where it can finish today?

$1.20?

I'm in for the long haul in this one.


----------



## Crash (8 October 2007)

Yeah holding on too.  Know a few that are just getting in now, so hopefully a long way to go.  All things pointing positively at this stage.


----------



## Bullion (8 October 2007)

Ummmm... does anyone know what happened? I leave the computer for an hour and it all comes tumbling down?!?!


----------



## YELNATS (8 October 2007)

Bullion said:


> Ummmm... does anyone know what happened? I leave the computer for an hour and it all comes tumbling down?!?!




Old fashioned profit-taking, you would think. Interesting to see if it can continue its advance in the coming days/weeks. I will be tempted to accumulate some more if the price retraces somewhat.


----------



## kransky (8 October 2007)

yeah well we expect the JORC to be over 30Mt... likely 30Mt + 25% + a little more..

maybe 45Mt?.. at the current $73M market cap that's $1.62 per tonne of iron ore.. 

then there are the other near bye gravity targets


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 October 2007)

Hi guys,

I've been taking alot of profits in YML and will most probably sell my balance holding prior to the JORC coming out, too often I've been caught out by the old "by the rumour sell the fact" adage,

YML has certainly been a stellar performer for the last few months,

Now the challenge is to find the next YML, a very difficult task now a days 

Just thought I'd let everyone know

Cheers


----------



## hypnotic (8 October 2007)

Thanks YT,

I have closed my position on this too.

Will you be looking at re entering???

Hypnotic


----------



## Crash (9 October 2007)

All i can say is thanks YT, I am staying around on this for a while but have valued all your contributions.  Glad to see you are able to bank a sizeable profit from this.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 October 2007)

Well guys,

Fare thee well, 

Today I sold my remaining stake in YML, so I am out completely, I still think that the stock may have upside given its Iron ore potential, however it has been a great ride for me,

I hope lots of ASF'ers have made a killing of it

Regards
YT


----------



## mick2006 (10 October 2007)

well YT I would like to thank you for your research on YML, I certainly benefitted from it, I think it was the first time I invested in one of the company's you posted your research on.

I agree with your thoughts there may well be some further upside but percentage wise there maybe better choices out there.


----------



## shinobi346 (11 October 2007)

Thanks for invaluable research you do and share with us YT. And for keeping us informed with what you do all along the way. You don't have to do this but you do so I really appreciate what you contribute to these forums. I've already taken profit on YML but this newer parcel I still have I think I will carry through until YML is a producer. 

If you find any more YMLs please leave a loud shout.


----------



## kransky (11 October 2007)

I'm still in on this one... the potential of the other gravity targets on the marilliana tenement is keeping me in! Oh and a rerating based on the upcoming JORC..


----------



## YELNATS (11 October 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Well guys,
> 
> Fare thee well,
> 
> ...




I sold half my holding today at a 283% gain, easily my best result on any resources stock. Thanks YT for sharing your research. I'll hang onto the rest for a while, there still may be some upside yet.


----------



## countryboy (11 October 2007)

staying with this one for the 12 mths min-hate giving the tax man more than he deserves and i think we have more up to come


----------



## charcoal (11 October 2007)

my thanks to you also YT...great job.
purchased this at .20, sold about a third at 67 and another third at 1.04. Still holding the remainder. Very pleased with the results.

Thanks again YT


----------



## Crash (15 October 2007)

I must be the only one on here left in, up to 1.35 this morning and no comment?  Well no doubt a shortage of shares on the sell side if so many got out when it got around $1.  Has there been some firming of the JORC announcement date?


----------



## Sean K (15 October 2007)

Crash said:


> I must be the only one on here left in, up to 1.35 this morning and no comment?  Well no doubt a shortage of shares on the sell side if so many got out when it got around $1.  Has there been some firming of the JORC announcement date?



Good work crash. I made a killing on this one. Bought at 20 cents and sold at 30....


----------



## Crash (15 October 2007)

Well Kennas yours is in the bank, mine is still at the mercy of the market!  And I am being greedy -so I hope it keeps running.


----------



## Synergy (15 October 2007)

I'm still in and holding patiently. I have sold a decent portion of my holding since buying earlier in the year though. Has been quite an exciting ride so far...


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (15 October 2007)

i believe these guys are getting more attention due to the assumed resource upgrade and the fact that it is a not a magnetite project. Apparently the iron ore plays that will go well now are the Direct shipping ore companies due to the quick turn around time from exploring to mining. Given it can be 12 months to set up a DSO mine and the location of YML next to BHP and RIO they are perfectly poised to take advantage of this.

Look at other companies also with much less prospective resource and much higher market cap. I think these guys will keep heading north short, medium and long term. With all the talk of consolidation in the market i think YML could also be a good chance of a takeover or JV with a major.


----------



## michael_selway (15 October 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Well guys,
> 
> Fare thee well,
> 
> ...




Hey YT, do you know the expected mine life of YML once it starts producing at full capacity?

thx

MS


----------



## Bullion (15 October 2007)

I knew I would be kicking myself sometime after selling, but I didn't think it'd be this soon.

But then again, I did buy in at 23c, sold at 69c. Then rebought a smaller holding at 64, and sold at 98c... Wish I held out a couple weeks 

But YML has done well!


----------



## Rafa (15 October 2007)

kennas said:


> Good work crash. I made a killing on this one. Bought at 20 cents and sold at 30.... (




i bought in a 30 and sold at 22 
how about that!

some of my decisions never cease to amaze me....


----------



## marklar (15 October 2007)

I got in at 20c back in January and 37c later  and have placed a really loose stop to protect profits.  Although I'm enjoying the ride I'm also struggling to find an appropriate exit point.

m.


----------



## Mozart56 (15 October 2007)

marklar said:


> I got in at 20c back in January and 37c later  and have placed a really loose stop to protect profits.  Although I'm enjoying the ride I'm also struggling to find an appropriate exit point.
> 
> m.




Well I got on at 13c... but that was four years ago.  Actually sold some today at $1.40, but still holding plenty!


----------



## Mozart56 (15 October 2007)

marklar said:


> I got in at 20c back in January and 37c later  and have placed a really loose stop to protect profits.  Although I'm enjoying the ride I'm also struggling to find an appropriate exit point.
> 
> m.




Well I got on at 13c... but that was four years ago.  Actually sold some today at $1.40, but still holding plenty!  Time to sit back and be patient now


----------



## Synergy (15 October 2007)

Annual report out this afternoon for those interested. Fairly timley on the back of todays nice price rise. Can it hold these levels tomorrow?


----------



## shinobi346 (15 October 2007)

Their report talks about divesting their non core assets. What would that be? I hope it doesn't involve selling off their nickel.


----------



## michael_selway (15 October 2007)

kransky said:


> yeah well we expect the JORC to be over 30Mt... likely 30Mt + 25% + a little more..
> 
> maybe 45Mt?.. at the current $73M market cap that's $1.62 per tonne of iron ore..
> 
> then there are the other near bye gravity targets




How much do they plan to produce per annum?

That is, what is the expected mine life etc?

thx

MS


----------



## kransky (15 October 2007)

they have made no statements regarding production per year / mine life etc.. cant do that before you have a JORC can you?


----------



## gringokonyo (15 October 2007)

kransky said:


> they have made no statements regarding production per year / mine life etc.. cant do that before you have a JORC can you?



Their just released investor presentation indicates that the Marillana scoping study is looking at 5 to 10Mt annual production.  They also seem to think that they can prove up over 100MT, so it looks like there will be at least a 10 year mine life.


----------



## Crash (16 October 2007)

It's just great occaisionally when you have a look at YML and there are less than seven levels of sell orders on the table!


----------



## Sean K (16 October 2007)

kennas said:


> Good work crash. I made a killing on this one. Bought at 20 cents and sold at 30....



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggggggg ggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

@ $1.64


----------



## coladuna (16 October 2007)

This is insane. Got out at 66 cents about a month ago and been looking to re-enter when there's a dip, but there has been none! 
Feeling too risky to enter now that it's been running way too hard, but it keeps going.


----------



## Synergy (16 October 2007)

$1.64 was just too hard for me to resist.

Still holding, but not as much. This rise has just been amazing.


----------



## YELNATS (16 October 2007)

coladuna said:


> this is insane. got out at 66 cents about a month ago and been looking to re-enter when there's a dip, but there has been none!
> Feeling too risky to enter now that it's been running way too hard, but it keeps going.




Still holding YML, agonising when to sell, at least partially. Made that mistake with MTN, selling to early, don't want to repeat the blue. Decisions!!!


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (16 October 2007)

A presumed 100MT of DSO right between the two biggest players in OZ in the current climate for iron ore = SP going crazy.

I don't think we have seen the last of this by far, my personal view is that this baby will keep going on the back of ann to come. From what i understand they may be looking to hock of their nickle mine prospects (which I hope they do) they are going to change their name got the new BHP guys. Very good chance that these guys will also become larger players in ore.


----------



## Bullion (16 October 2007)

No matter how hard you tell yourself "well I still made a great wad out of this" I'm still 

Meanwhile my other trades are going down...


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 October 2007)

bought in the 20s 
sold in the 60s 
bought in the 80s 
sold now at 1.59
I'm leaving some on the table for the next guy - no point in being greedy - or rather whenever I get greedy, I get stung  
thanks again YT


----------



## sting (16 October 2007)

Brought in the 30's and still holding surely this deposit is getting talked about by its bigger neighbours im holding out for the takeover offer that im sure will occur... maybe not this week nor this year but it will come sooner or later


SEMPER UBI SUB UBI


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (16 October 2007)

my thoughts exactly if this baby can go up almost 20% when ASX down almost 1% with no news imagine what will happen with a good ann on a good ASX day . Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehah


----------



## Crash (16 October 2007)

Should they be due a speeding ticket or is the Annual report enough that came out yesterday enough to hold that off?


----------



## rico01 (16 October 2007)

I averaged down to 40 cents and now have 250 000 left free carried! Wow what a stock to get carried away with. Bring on the  JORC!!!


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (16 October 2007)

i hate you : just make me even more angry that i bought at 24 sold at 60. but still by far one of the best trades i've done. That and CUL (which i did exit at the right time)


----------



## kransky (16 October 2007)

We need to keep in mind the profitability of DSO Iron Ore..

MMX has a market cap of 2Bn on 50Mt@60%Fe and 40Mt@40%Fe.. so YML is still worth under 150M at these prices with a 40Mt@58%Fe JORC out in a few days time...

I'm staying in.. hopefully the big boys will take over this one when the JORC is in the "bank"...


----------



## Stimpy (16 October 2007)

The investor presentation values YML at an "estimated" $1.98/T on an $86M market cap. Do the math, this means 43MT. At $3/T JORC EV, this works out to $1.55 per share.

Even without any further discoveries, assuming a super-conservative 2009/2010 contract price of $65 per tonne and a super-conservative mining and transport price of $35 per tonne, 5MTpa means $150M EBIT and with a P/E of 8, a share price of $15, market cap of $1.2B. Same values but 10MTpa means $300M EBIT, share price $30, market cap of $2.4B.

But don't forget Irwin Hills. Minara's (Murrin Murrin) resource is relatively cobalt poor, just 0.066% Co where the Irwin JV's ore (Coglia South) is 0.22% Co. They have excess capacity for cobalt production. Cobalt is currently about $66k/T, and with 5060T in Coglia South (testwork to date focuses on Coglia South) that's $333M in-ground value. YML's share is 40%, hence an in-ground value of $133M.

There's plenty of upside left!

Disclaimer - I'm a cartoon cat, DYOR!


----------



## patrick (16 October 2007)

Coudnt watch the market today but had a pre-open sell order at $1.40 then got home to see this. 

However I bought in at an average of 30c and only sold half of my shares this morning so not too upset. 

Looking forward to more good times from Yilgarn and also just a special thanx to YT ur a champion.


----------



## Stimpy (17 October 2007)

Someone's keen with their sell order at $2.50!

As mentioned previously, valuing 43MT at $3/T and discounting the Irwin Hills resource to 10% of $133M gives me an expected market cap of $142M or a share valuation of $1.71 fully diluted.

Of course, DSO being what it is, $3/T is very conservative and depending on future price increases $4/T or $5/T may be more appropriate valuations for JORC resources. These give share valuations of $2.22 and $2.74 respectively.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Crash (17 October 2007)

Stimpy, there are plenty of people who just buy at market, putting in that large sell price when there's not many shares around is a smart way to try and trap someone who put in a large at market buy and ate up all the other buys before it.  It may never pay off, but then again it might!


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (17 October 2007)

any idea when we might expect another resource upgrade, i bought more today with the idea that it was due out fairly soon and seemed to be some weakness today.


----------



## Ken (17 October 2007)

MAN,

I read abut YML in a magazine.  

It was 18 cents.

I posted on it too. Where was my patience!!!

errr.


----------



## canny (17 October 2007)

YT - To save me searching all night - can you tell me briefly the grades of Fe and Fe203 considered to be commercial, and also a rough explanation of difference between hematite (Fe203) and Magnetite?
Which is most sought after?

Anyone else - welcome to help me out.
TIA


----------



## jtb (18 October 2007)

canny said:


> YT - To save me searching all night - can you tell me briefly the grades of Fe and Fe203 considered to be commercial, and also a rough explanation of difference between hematite (Fe203) and Magnetite?
> Which is most sought after?
> 
> Anyone else - welcome to help me out.
> TIA




G'day Canny,

This link has some pretty pictures and a good overview of what your looking for.
Hematite is Magnetite that has had the quartz weathered out of it.Hematite is therefore preferred to Magnetite (due to processing costs) good results are commonly upward of 60% Fe content.
Channel iron deposits (CID) are weathered hematite that has been washed off the source and thus have a clay percentage, good results for these are upwards of 57% (easier to mine).

http://www.cazalyresources.com.au/files/grabdoc.php?type=doc&id=102&cid=44 

Cheers


----------



## canny (18 October 2007)

Many thanks jtb...

Will check link and keep learning!!
The ones I'm interested in at the moment are TLM and MDX - thinking there could be a typo of average Fe in MDX ann as average didn't match the 4 grades - average should perhgaps have been higher - and that's why I am trying work it all out!


----------



## Sean K (18 October 2007)

canny said:


> Many thanks jtb...
> 
> Will check link and keep learning!!



Canny, I also suggest you try googling what you're after and also punch in 'iron ore' in the Wikipedia search function. Font of information....


----------



## kransky (21 October 2007)

Apparently a 43Mt@58%Fe JORC statement due this week (or early next week).. So what will the SP do?

Significantly bigger iron ore miners and their resource statements:
MGX 800M shares * 2.75 = $2.2Bn cap 103Mt@62%Fe 
MMX 600M shares * 5.25 = $3.15Bn cap 50M@60%Fe + 46M@42%Fe

YML's resource has the potential (especially with undrilled targets) to make them a billion dollar company. They also dont face any infrastructure issues.

My question is what should they be worth once the JORC is out?


----------



## pajm (21 October 2007)

Hi. I'm just a new YLM shareholder. Any ideas on possible SP range when jorc results ann.? I'm hoping I have not got in too high.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 October 2007)

Guys,

As a rule of thumb, I used to apply the avg mkt EV o companies which was $5/t Fe, but of late this has gone to $10/t Fe (which is reflective of the 10% I.G.V. rule)

So 43Mt@58%Fe = 25Mt's Fe @$5/t=$125m @ $10/t = $250m

80m shares on issue so SP range should = $1.55c - $3

But here's something very important to remember, alot of punters, *BUY THE RUMOUR SELL THE FACT!*

This is not a recommendation, or pirce target etc, its just an answer to questions which a few people have asked me,

p.s. I thought JORC was only meant to be 30Mt's?


----------



## Stimpy (22 October 2007)

YT, preliminary JORC results were meant to confirm 30MTs however the infill drilling has increased the average depth up to 25%, plus there is a small extension in the southern part of the NW sector. The 43MT is the company's own estimate, BTW, just read the investor presentation.

They're very confident of confirming 100MTs in 2008 and so am I. If you look closely at the way the drilling plan has evolved you can see that the extension drilling to the north has increased in scope to include infill and even more extension drilling. The area drilled is comparable to the area of the 43MTs. This says nothing of the huge potential for the anomalies in the southeast of the tenement.

I'm holding.


----------



## Synergy (22 October 2007)

Todays discounted price was enough for me to grab a few more. Did not expect to be grabbing more at this stage, but I got excited. Bring on the JORC!


----------



## kransky (22 October 2007)

Well i unfortunately sold half my YML shares today. I am afraid this puppy is going to plummet like UMC has since Its announcement. I am still in for plenty but sometimes when you dont know if you should sell or sit tight then its time to sit on the fence... ie sell some of it.

I hate doing this especially when todays price was well below the prices seen only a few days ago


----------



## coladuna (23 October 2007)

Personally, I don't think it'll crash like UMC did when the announcement is out.
I'm just worried about the possibility of delays. hopefully, they'll keep to their words and release it in October, not few months later.


----------



## jtb (24 October 2007)

43MT as per expectations, media release below

http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20071024/pdf/00773255.pdf


----------



## Synergy (24 October 2007)

Looks to be some excitement on the buy side here, nice jump up on the way. Nice to see a stock that doesn't plummit on a good ann.


----------



## jtb (24 October 2007)

Synergy said:


> Looks to be some excitement on the buy side here, nice jump up on the way. Nice to see a stock that doesn't plummit on a good ann.




G'day Synergy,

Has YT or anyone else put a value on the Nickel assets?
Have had a bit of a look but didn't see anything?

I see CB has stated in place tonnage of around 8500 tonnes but will demand underground mine etc?

Cheers


----------



## Buddy (24 October 2007)

Hey Synergy,
You spoke to soon mate. Latest sale @ 130.5. Didya puta jinx on it? Maybe sell on rumour buy on fact. I own, I hold, I wait.


----------



## Synergy (24 October 2007)

Buddy said:


> Hey Synergy,
> You spoke to soon mate. Latest sale @ 130.5. Didya puta jinx on it? Maybe sell on rumour buy on fact. I own, I hold, I wait.




Yeah so I noticed. Thats ok though, just weaning out the weak ones. Be nice if it closes up with all this volume though.

On the nickle, No idea....


----------



## Stimpy (24 October 2007)

For Irwin Hills the only option is treatment at Murrin Murrin however they'll probably only get an ore displacement agreement. Roughly speaking the only value is the cobalt, at least $133M in ground value at Coglia South (see earlier posts). What the mining costs would be I don't know.

Carr-Boyd I have trouble valuing - again, no idea of mining costs. I seem to recall earlier posts talking about $4M for the pit and $40M for the underground.

Disclaimer - I'm a cartoon cat, DYOR.


----------



## coladuna (24 October 2007)

Wouldn't pay too much attention to today's slide. (I hope)
Pretty hard to stay upbeat with the bloody inflation figures.


----------



## Mozart56 (25 October 2007)

coladuna said:


> Wouldn't pay too much attention to today's slide. (I hope)
> Pretty hard to stay upbeat with the bloody inflation figures.




Anyone care to speculate on why the big fall on YML today.  Pre-market bids after the announce when as high as $1.71... now it has slid back to $1.18.  I thought the 45% increase in the JORC estimate was a great announce?


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (25 October 2007)

yeah strange a few iron ore companies dropping today, prob understandable after the big gains. Still im not complaining i sold at 1.35 today and got back in a few hours later at 1.20


----------



## kransky (25 October 2007)

well we might see 1.1 tomorrow. this is not a new thing. people get out looking for the next hot stock... more sellers than buyers... sp goes down


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (26 October 2007)

Also the news is out now so there isn't much due to come out in the near future? Still wondering what the hells going on with carr boyd? are they still progressing with re-opening the mine or selling it off.

Anyone know anything about it


----------



## Mozart56 (26 October 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Also the news is out now so there isn't much due to come out in the near future? Still wondering what the hells going on with carr boyd? are they still progressing with re-opening the mine or selling it off.
> 
> Anyone know anything about it




Carr Boyd has fallen silent.  I get a feeling that it will be sold along with Irwin Hills.  We are still waiting for some additional assay results on the untested areas within Marillana.  I think these could be announced any day, as there were still 11 core samples yet to be tested.

Also an MOU with the Chinese or an infrastructure deal could be imminent now that we have a decent JORC resource.


----------



## Stimpy (26 October 2007)

The annual report makes it sound like Carr-Boyd is reopening soon. A trial run using stockpiled ore means they've all but signed an offtake agreement. I'd be surprised if they didn't start mining before the new year.


----------



## countryboy (26 October 2007)

Retrace from $1.60 was predictable. I was  happy that it made it past a dollar! From now on in the share price I believe will drift untill we get whiff of Jv,takeover or some serious milestones towards production. Either way I have a target price well above what it is now.:


----------



## pajm (31 October 2007)

Hi Countryboy,

I just got in before Jorc ann and unfortunately seen sp go south, so hope they get going again soon......................................


----------



## rico01 (7 November 2007)

Pattersons have just given YML a valuation of $1.80/sh and thats giving a discount due to uncertainty of infrastructure / rail access

 So still worth holding IMHO!!!

 You can read the whole report here or on the YML website

http://www.yilgarnmining.com.au/ASX/YML_061107.pdf


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (7 November 2007)

They also said that YML's target of 100 MT is at the top end of estimates and that minimum levels required are around 75 MT. Plenty of risk involved in waiting for these resource upgrades. I think the biggest problem is that they can't really start exporting ore in the next two years and what they will have are small bickies compared to the 500MT + operations due to come alot sooner.

I wouldn't think of buying above $1.20 and wouldn't expect significant SP upgrades toward $1.80 untill these issues resolved. That said i think there will be SP spikes along the way IF they get resource upgrades.


----------



## countryboy (7 November 2007)

a few highlights of that report:

Investment Highlights
• Cheap but execution required. Assuming YML executes a 2mtpa trucking
(CY10) - 5mtpa rail operation (CY11) we derive a valuation of A$1.81/sh
(DCF10%). We consider a discount is appropriate given uncertainty over
infrastructure however, on peer comparison YML looks cheap
(EV:Resources A$1.92/t in-situ versus a sector average of A$13.25/t).
• Maiden resource exceeds expectation. YML released a maiden 44mt
resource at its 100% owned Marillana Iron Ore Project (MIOP) located
100km NW of Newman, WA. This number comfortably exceeded
management’s 30mt estimate and is classified 100% Indicated under JORC.
• Positive start; now looking for critical mass. YML is reliant on securing
third party rail access and we estimate circa 70mt of mineable resources is
required to justify the construction of a dedicated spur line. YML has set a
resource target of 100mt with drilling to recommence in November.
• Strategy aimed at production. Incoming MD Wayne Richards has been
the catalyst in aligning YML with a potential development. Richards is a
career miner and a transition to mining is the stated strategy. To this end,
metallurgical, environmental, project evaluation and logistics studies are
progressing with a scoping study underway, targeting 1Q CY08 completion.
• Infrastructure options. YML is fortunate in having several potentially
feasible infrastructure options at hand. BHPB’s Newman rail line traverses
the tenement 4km north of Marillana, FMG’s open access Cloud Break line
is 35km to the north, and RIO’s Yandicoogina Line is 40km to the south.
• *Striking a deal the key. Uncertainty over a transport solution has
translated to a considerable market discount on peer comparison. While we
consider a discount is appropriate, we expect third party negotiations to
accelerate into CY08, with any emerging clarity to underpin a re-rating.*

I think Kiwi you underestimate the the possibility of all IO stocks increasing pending the ann of the the big 3 stocks negotiations. 10 to 20 % increase then I agree with your summation. anything great than that then YML should go higher than $1.80(wait for your input kenna)

I wouldn't be surprised at a less than 20 % increase but a new trading structure that allows the market to set prices. BHP have hinted at this.

cheers


----------



## Crash (11 November 2007)

Any thoughts on what the BHP takeover of RIO (if successful) might mean for YML - in terms of iron ore prices, takeover, infrastructure access, dealings with China?


----------



## countryboy (11 November 2007)

i would be surprised if RIO or BHP "bothered" with YML. They have enough ore to keep them busy for years. fortesque i can see aquiring other miners once they establish a cash flow. JV with a asian steel maker or even takeover by asian company is for me far more likely. IF IO prices skyrocket then i hope to see alot of asian companies staking out interests in Aus. IO companies.


----------



## shinobi346 (15 November 2007)

Marketing report released today along with the results of the AGM and the announcement that the shareholders have decisively approved changing the name to BROCKMAN RESOURCES. It'll be trading as BRM on the ASX starting Tuesday.

I have to say I find the current name and logo more pleasing but I'm sure my affection will grow for the new one. At the end of the day, as long as the company does well, this doesnt really matter.


----------



## Crash (15 November 2007)

Interesting one, it does sometimes seem there is more love higher on the alphabetical list?  Is this possible?


----------



## shinobi346 (15 November 2007)

Speaking about love, one thing that stuck out at me in todays announcement is that YML, I mean, BRM (  ) only has 1800 shareholders. I would have thought that it would have a lot more than that from the heightened activity at the 20c, 74 and 160c mark.If one things for sure, it's that BRM will open sooner on the ASX after the name change. no need to wait as long to trade.


----------



## pajm (16 November 2007)

Anyone know reason for name change?.............................................................................................


----------



## YELNATS (16 November 2007)

shinobi346 said:


> Speaking about love, one thing that stuck out at me in todays announcement is that YML, I mean, BRM (  ) only has 1800 shareholders. I would have thought that it would have a lot more than that from the heightened activity at the 20c, 74 and 160c mark.If one things for sure, it's that BRM will open sooner on the ASX after the name change. no need to wait as long to trade.




I guess only 1800 holders means it's "tightly held" which could be a plus next time the sp decides to make a run. Somehow, I like the name of Brockman Resources, it has more of a "corporate" feel to it.


----------



## Crash (19 November 2007)

Well good morning, not sure if this should be packaged up to a new BRM thread, or whether this whole thread can be moved by the mods?

Nice little plug this morning in The Age.

http://www.theage.com.au/news/busin...on-track/2007/11/18/1195321606395.html?page=2


----------



## countryboy (20 November 2007)

I think the new name is confusing with JMS mining Brockman and now we have Brockman as the new name for YML.What is YMLs association with the Brockman  name ?


----------

